#ubuntu-za 2011-04-11
<nlsthzn-work> home time... cheers all
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> yo sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly  and others
<Kilos> hope my reply to bill in the lists was correct
<marcog> http://imgur.com/a/10caN
<Kilos> hi marcog 
<marcog> hi Kilos 
<superfly> hey Kilos
<superfly> marcog: http://www.infoq.com/news/2011/01/python-tiobe-award
<marcog> superfly: nice!
<superfly> Kilos: mostly accurate
<Kilos> hehe what i missed this time superfly 
<Kilos> did i miss the point again
<superfly> I think someone might get confused with the VPN which is not the same as mobile broadband, but hopefully they'll see "mobile broadband" and take it from there...
<Kilos> yes when the window opens it gives you all the choices
<Kilos> but also as you tick on the nm icon it shows mobile broadband connection immediately
<Kilos> that if fone connected already
<Kilos> without the fone you go the vpn route
<Kilos> the choices are wired, wireless, mobile broadband, vpn and dsl
<Kilos> lo oogway 
<drubin> Kilos: it was perfect
<drubin> marcog: lol
<Kilos> ty drubin  glad i got something right for a chamge
<Kilos> maybe one of the kde guys will give directions on getting their nm setup
<Kilos> i gave up
<Morganvd> evening
<superfly> hi Morganvd
<Morganvd> hey superfly 
<Morganvd> i am so confused
<superfly> confused?
<Morganvd> yeah unity or gnome 3
<superfly> oh
<superfly> *shrug* I'm on KDE 4, what more do I need?
<Morganvd> haha yeah yeah i know your a kde fan
<Morganvd> i love gnome classic
<Morganvd> im using unity on my netbook and its slow
<Morganvd> haha yeah yeah i know your a kde fan
<Morganvd> im using unity on my netbook and its slow
<Morganvd> i love gnome classic
<superfly> Morganvd: yeah, I got all of that
<Morganvd> soz
<Morganvd> i lost connection
<Morganvd> stupid adsl
<superfly> Morganvd: you out in the bundu somewhere that you have a flakey ADSL line?
<Morganvd> nope central jhb
<Morganvd> it just stops syncing randomly
<Morganvd> sometimes its up for 2 days
<Morganvd> never used to be like this
<superfly> hmmm
<superfly> haven't had that here, fortunately
<Morganvd> i am starting to wonder if its not the router
<Morganvd> it went woncky after a storm one night
<superfly> see if you can borrow another to test it out?
<Morganvd> i have another
<superfly> ah, ok
<Morganvd> i shal test it the weekend
<Morganvd> Kilos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Morganvd> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> lo Morganvd 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Morganvd> how was your day
<Kilos> ok ty just woke from 3 hours snoozeland
<Kilos> and yours
<Morganvd> im confused
<Kilos> why
<Morganvd> but its been a kewl day
<Morganvd> gnome3 or unity
<Kilos> yip but i have a head
<Morganvd> you do
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i have no idea what unity is like but see you can still use gnome
<Kilos> hehe
<Morganvd> till 11.10
<Kilos> but saw someone complain that gimp didnt work with unity
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Morganvd and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Morganvd> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> Morganvd: Okay :-)
<superfly> Morganvd: I played with the beta of natty, and though Unity was nifty, but annoying
<Morganvd> same
<superfly> *thought
<Morganvd> i have it installed on my netbook
<superfly> haven't managed to get Gnome Shell working
<Morganvd> i am trying gnome3 on the netbook now
<Morganvd> i hate rpm based systems
<superfly> Morganvd: why?
<Morganvd> and only fedora and suse have gnome3 systems
<Morganvd> i like the way deb work
<Morganvd> maybe its because i learned to love linux on a deb system
<superfly> Morganvd: no, you like the way apt words
<superfly> deb = rpm, they are simply package formats
<Morganvd> i know
<Morganvd> but yum and apt are two worlds appart
<superfly> zypper seems to be pretty cool
<Morganvd> thats what meego use
<superfly> and openSUSE
<Morganvd> i thought they sue yast
<Morganvd> use*
<superfly> for a GUI, yes, but on the command line it's zypper
<Morganvd> ahh ok
<Morganvd> will try it sometime
<superfly> YaST is still as slow as a dog -_-
<Morganvd> yup
<Morganvd> i wish there was a debian or a ubuntu gnome3 version
<superfly> Morganvd: you can load Gnome 3 on Ubuntu
<Morganvd> yeah but it has its own issues
<Kilos> Morganvd, cant you use gnome2?
<superfly> marcog: have you seen this? http://www.python.org/workshops/2000-01/proceedings/papers/elkner/pyYHS.html
<kbmonkey> good evening ZA folks
<kbmonkey> thats neat superfly
<superfly> evening kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> been well I hope, superfly 
<superfly> busy, that's for sure
<kbmonkey> too much so :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-12
<sakhi> moonin
<nlsthzn> sakhi: hey
<nlsthzn> morning guys... I asked about maaz a few days ago, and someone linked me to the bot... but I lost the link *embarrassed* could someone hot me up with the link again pls (it is for the newly formed UAE loco btw :p)
<DraZoro> Morning  nlsthzn
<Kilos> good morning superfly and all ya other peeps
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<superfly> heya Kilos!
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Yessir
<DraZoro> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, and rusks
<Maaz> Kilos: *blink*
<DraZoro> Hello all 
<Kilos> lo DraZoro 
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you kind bot
<Maaz> no problem, Kilos
<queery> maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<nlsthzn> morning DraZoro... morning all... anyone with a link to maaz type bots on the net?
<queery> morning
<DraZoro>  nlsthzn: Morning 
<queery> <nlsthzn-work> ... and we (they) would like to know more about bots, especially awesome ones like maaz... any links or resources available?
<queery> <tumbleweed> nlsthzn-work: ibid.omnia.za.net
<nlsthzn> queery: thanks again queery... sorry for loosing the link... I gave it through to the guys on #ubuntu-ae and no-one there saved it (and as we are just getting started logging still has to be sorted out etc.)... cheers !!
<queery> haha its ok nlsthzn I remembered the log hehe
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for queery!
 * nlsthzn waves at bassem :p
<bassem> nlsthzn, hey
<queery> maaz, thank you
<Maaz> queery: Sure
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> hows ya
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<maiatoday> busy busy but good, you?
<Kilos> good too ty
<nlsthzn> just read a nice mail on the ubuntu-za mailing list about windows pre-installed on systems in sa... would be cool if the loco could do something about it :)
<Symmetria> *sigh*
<Symmetria> upgrading disk arrays can be such a pain in the ass
<Symmetria> especially when you have to copy everything OFF the array to somewhere else so you can replace all its disks
<Symmetria> takes forever :(
<Morganvd> evening all
 * nlsthzn waves
<kbmonkey> evening!
 * nlsthzn waves
 * kbmonkey waves back
<nlsthzn> :)
<|3o|3> A tip for anyone used to Ubuntu's left side close buttons, but sometimes forced to use a Windows PC: double clicking the icon in the top left of a window on Windows closes it :D
<marcog> that's always been the case, since 95 or earlier
<marcog> but who closes windows with the close buttons anyway :)
<marcog> keyboard ftw
<tumbleweed> marcog: it was the only way to close windows pre 95
<marcog> interesting, i didn't know that
<tumbleweed> the X button was one of the big new things :P
<marcog> heh
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-13
<sakhi> moonin
<superfly> heya sakhi
<Kilos> morning superfly and everyone else also too as well
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<superfly> hey Kilos
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<sakhi> yo Kilos how goes?
<Kilos> good ty sakhi and you
<sakhi> good thanks
<Kilos> just fighting flu
<sakhi> change of season
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee + milk please 
<Maaz> sakhi: Go get it yourself!
<sakhi> :)
<Kilos> i hardly ever get it but my sis got it at work 5 days ago and brought it home
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cheeky bot
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<Kilos> Maaz, thank you very very much
<Maaz> sure thing, Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: I've never had flu... I've had some bad colds, but that isn't flu
<Kilos> oh well i got coughing and sore throat from the coughing and worse head from the coughing
<Kilos> maybe its a bad cough
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> maybe i opened the window and influenza
<superfly> hahahaha
<superfly> sakhi: www.humblebundle.com
<Kilos> does anyone remember the name of the guy in port shepstone
<Kilos> he used to be here often
<Kilos> nm i think it was esquire
<Kilos> took a week to member that
<Kilos> grrr
<superfly> hehehe
 * Kilos very sad about shipit closing its doors
<Kilos> maybe i made mark broke. i got from 8.04 from there
<sakhi> superfly: www.humblebundle.com looks cool.
 * sakhi wonders if froztbyte visited the site.
<superfly> Kilos: hehe, I doubt it
<superfly> I think I need to send another netiquette e-mail to the list
<superfly> especially to William Walter Kinghorn, who seems totally unable to comprehend inline replies and trimming his posts
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<maiatoday> hi superfly, sorry super busy, I missed your message
<superfly> maiatoday: no worries, was just saying hi :-)
<nuvolari_> .
<nuvolari_> *cough*
<mazal> Hi all
<mazal> Been a while since I used irc :P
<Symmetria> lo mazal :P
<Symmetria> Note: mirror.ac.za (which includes za.*.ubuntu.com) will be down tonight for approximately 60 minutes from about 10:30pm
<mazal> Using xchat , that ok or is there something better ?
<Symmetria> it may be a lot less time than that, but Im bargaining on an hour to do what I need to do 
<Symmetria> xchat works :)
<mazal> copy that
<Symmetria> so if anyone sees they cant get ubuntu updates between 10:30 and 11:30 tonight thats why
<mazal> after 2 builds in 3 days I think I am done with updates for now
<Symmetria> :P and cross your fingers and pray that this goes the way its meant to, because its a little complicated 
<mazal> hehehe , it usually is :)
<Symmetria> heh, Im rsynching 3.9 terabytes of data off SAN1 -> SAN2 at the moment, once thats done, I'll unmount SAN1, loopback mount the stuff on SAN2 to the original mount point of SAN1, replace all the disks in SAN1 and reformat it, mount SAN1 on a different mount point, rsync all the data back again, and then at a later point after the rsync is done, remove the loopback mount and remount SAN1 back where it should be
<Symmetria> but in theory the loopback mount will allow us to keep the system running properly while the rsync copy back is done 
<Symmetria> (which can take 12+ hours because of the amount of data involved)
<Symmetria> :p and once all is complete, the server will have an extra 20 terabytes of space in it taking it to 70TB total I believe
<mazal> Any reason why the updates came down slower last 2 nights ?
<Symmetria> no idea, server has plenty of bandwidth available 
<mazal> hmmm , might have to shout at Telkom then
<Symmetria> where are you in the country?
<mazal> Was running at 220k average and usually get 420k
<mazal> cullinan
<Symmetria> because we did have an issue between pretoria and durban meaning that traffic to certain locations had to take the alternate path around the ring which would have added a fair bit of latency
<Symmetria> on the 10G national ring
<mazal> I'm bout 50km East of PTA
<Symmetria> if you're not getting full speed now though there is an issue thats outside of our network
<Symmetria> yeah, hard to say what path its taking though I dont think that issue should have affected you, since I'd suspect it would flow via JINX and that path wasnt seeing any issues
<Symmetria> (woulda gone Wits -> I.S Rosebank -> JINX -> internet)
<Symmetria> and I know that Wits -> I.S Rosebnk link is working fine because I did testing on it earlier today and was very easily flatlining a coupla gigE nics
<Symmetria> heh mazal in 99% of circumstances, you can be guaranteed that if there are speed problems to mirror.ac.za, its not our network
<Symmetria> because we have more bandwidth than most of the country combined 
<mazal> I've suspected my line from the weekend , think the problem was there
<Symmetria> hell, mirror.ac.za is plugged 10G into a router that has 60G of connectivity to the rest of the network, and the network itself has 41 gig of national peering/transit in various places
<Symmetria> so if you cant get 420k, either something is excessively broken on our side, or someone elses network is broken :P
<Symmetria> and it would have to be a *HUGE* problem on our side
<Symmetria> like, 4 circuit failures at once :)
<mazal> never knew we had such serious Ubuntu network support in ZA
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> well, the network behind it
<Symmetria> is TENET's network
<Symmetria> the south african academic network
<Symmetria> (I work for TENET, as their CTO)
<Symmetria> lol, we believe in building proper networks
<mazal> That's kewl. I think the work being done with Ubuntu is amazing. I am enjoying Ubuntu more and more as I learn more and more
<Owkkuri> brag jy lekker Symmetria? :P
<superfly> hahaha
<Symmetria> Owkkuri heh, damn straight :)
<Symmetria> Im proud of what we've built 
<Owkkuri> :)
<Owkkuri> and rightly so 
<Symmetria> :P its taken me 6 years of my life and much blood sweat and tears, I've earned the right to brag a bit
<mazal> What would be a good place to start if I want to build a mailing list for work on a ubuntu server ?
<mazal> g2g for now
<Kilos> nothing wrong with being proud with a job well done
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn kbmonkey 
<nlsthzn> Kilos: hey :)
<Kilos> inetpro, ping
<Kilos>  is he still ok?
<nlsthzn> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> inetpro, havent seen him inna long time
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I am not online enough to notice such things :/ hope all is well
<Kilos> yeah. ty nlsthzn 
<Kilos> bbl
<nlsthzn> cheers
<inetpro> Kilos: pong
<Kilos> you still ok inetpro long time no see
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... I think so
<Kilos> good . i was just checking
<inetpro> Kilos: np
<inetpro> Kilos: how you doing?
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> it's actually you that has been more offline than me
<Kilos> well ty. maverick been going without probs for a while now
<Kilos> yes i stretching data
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> Kilos: apology accepted :-)
<Kilos> gracias amigo
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all of ya. sleep tight
<Kilos> Maaz, night
<Maaz> kbye Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: good evening
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro lol
<Symmetria> mirror.ac.za back online
<Symmetria> ./dev/sda3             532G   35G  470G   7% /
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdc               13T  9.0T  3.9T  71% /diskspace3
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdd               26T   23T  3.2T  88% /diskspace4
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-14
<Kilos> mornin superfly  and other peeps
<superfly> heya Kilos
<kbmonkey> morin Kilos and superfly and all. have a good day all :)
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey 
<superfly> heya kbmonkey
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz, move it
<Maaz> Don't rush me Kilos . Making decent coffee is an art
<superfly> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> superfly: Okay
<Kilos> hows the family superfly 
<superfly> same ol' same ol'
<Kilos> lol
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos and superfly!
<superfly> thanks, Maaz
<Maaz> superfly: Sure
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<sakhi> morning superfly and everyone
<sakhi> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> sakhi: There isn't a pot on
<nlsthzn> sakhi: coffee denied :)
<superfly> heya sakhi
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<nlsthzn> inetpro: hi... Mr. Kilos was worried about you... seems you have been missing for a while...
<Kilos> yes nlsthzn stretching data as much as possible
<Kilos> so offline most of the time
<Kilos> lo inetpro 
<inetpro> nlsthzn: sup
<inetpro> hi Kilos
<nlsthzn> inetpro: not to much... thanks :)
<superfly> nlsthzn: how's the LoCo?
<nlsthzn> superfly: slowly starting to take shape... will be having a first IRC meeting this coming Sunday, to discuss some logistics etc... several passionate people in the loco currently... looking good
<Kilos> help
<Kilos> stinking help
<Kilos> how do you boot a win 7 pc into dos mode or command line mode please
<nlsthzn> Kilos: have you tried F8 at boot-up?
<Kilos> boet says it does nothing
<Kilos> i told him try that
<nlsthzn> Kilos: I haven't tried it with win 7 ... but if memory serves that still worked in vista...
 * superfly hasn't used anything beyond XP
<Kilos> i used it with all of them up to xp. dunno what win7 has doen
<Kilos> done
<Kilos> boet put his win7 on his daughters laptop and didnt go register within 30 days
<nlsthzn> Kilos: but surely he should still be able to do it...?
<Kilos> it wont let him in because it has expired
<Kilos> grrr
<nlsthzn> not even to activate?!
<Kilos> nope
<nlsthzn> Kilos: that is silly... expected but silly
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> winsucks as usual
<Kilos> whats wrong with chatting here instead of onna forum
 * Kilos refers to lists
<inetpro> Kilos: huh?
<Kilos> they talking about starting a new forum
<marcog> let them start one, if it works out great
<nlsthzn> Kilos: who?
<Kilos> we have even chatted about hoenders here
<marcog> irc is very different
<marcog> and some people don't like the barrier of mailing lists
<inetpro> they don't even have to start a forum
<inetpro> forums exist already
<inetpro> well they did last time I checked
<marcog> yeah, i know, but they want their own domain
<marcog> dont ask why :/
<inetpro> and nobody was using them
<inetpro> s/nobody/very few/
<Kilos> wikus and christof and maia and more peeps
 * inetpro will continue using irc
<marcog> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-za/2011-April/007446.html
 * marcog too
<Kilos> irc is kiff and you can always go private for other info
<inetpro> there's nothing wrong with forums though 
<inetpro> from irc it's easy to link to anywhere
<marcog> it also seems a reason for them wanting a forum is so they can ask off-topic questions
<marcog> they feel a mailing list can't solve that
<nlsthzn> my only issue with IRC is it feels fleeting... always nice to go back to a forum and search for a specific topic... specific info... feels more lasting
<marcog> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ logs are public
<inetpro> nlsthzn: it would be nice if people had more time to summarise and structure information for later reference
<inetpro> I don't have the time for sure
<nlsthzn> inetpro: info on the IRC logs you mean?
<inetpro> nlsthzn: even that
<nlsthzn> inetpro: sure, I have found on some of the better forums that many members will condense info into very handy how-to's brining the info of many threads into one handy place for all... but that needs time and commitment to be sure
<inetpro> nlsthzn: doesn't matter what medium is used, lots of information is available in bits and pieces all over the show
<marcog> stack overflow solves that problem really well
<inetpro> marcog: stack overflow?
<marcog> and there's an askubuntu.com which uses the same engine
<marcog> inetpro: look at askubuntu.com
<nlsthzn> inetpro: google helps a little with that... but only a little
<marcog> it's a Q&A site, rather than forums
<marcog> and that works really well for bringing everything together
<inetpro> marcog: hmm... I've seen it before and still have not really used it so much
<marcog> inetpro: haven't used askubuntu myself, but i use stackoverflow heavily
<marcog> i'm in about the top 2% of users
<marcog> http://stackoverflow.com/
<inetpro> marcog: nice
<inetpro> good to know that
<marcog> most questions are answered within 10 minutes on SO
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> marcog: so the idea is just to shoot with a new question regardless whether someone has asked it before?
<marcog> inetpro: better to search for duplicates, but users are quick to mark duplicates if they find one
<marcog> and 5 votes and the question is closed
<marcog> it can be quite brutal for n00bs, but the end result is high quality
 * nlsthzn hasn't been a fan of askubuntu... but stackoverflow sounds interesting
 * nlsthzn sees it is specific for programmers... :/
<marcog> there are loads: http://stackexchange.com/sites
<nlsthzn> marcog: wow... that is a big list...
<inetpro> hmm... a simple search for 'Huawei E1820 ubuntu' presents useless results on both sides
<confluency> I don't search for answers on a specific site.  I don't really get that.  I do a Google search, and see what looks relevant.
<confluency> For a start, if you have a problem with an app on ubuntu, is it an Ubuntu problem, a Linux problem or a problem with the app?  If you don't do a search that's general enough, you may be excluding the best sources of information.
<confluency> It's like walking up to random people and asking "hey, can *you* help me with my problem?"
<marcog> heh, i hate that
<confluency> If I ask a question, I usually ask in the app-related forum.
<nlsthzn> however, on a ubuntu forum... asking ubuntu questions is a great way to get pointed in the right direction at least
<confluency> Ubuntu is big enough that if there's a problem with app + Ubuntu the app people are likely to know about it, but not all apps are big enough that random Ubuntu people will know anything about them.
<confluency> I would rather stab myself in the head with a fork than ask a question on the ubuntu forums.
<nlsthzn> confluency: sure, technical questions will not get much love their... but is great for us mere mortals just wanting to play back an mp3 file and such :p
<confluency> Because the first five answers are going to be "Hey, i have no idea, but [here's a page of unrelated general instructions / here are my thoughts about a totally different app / here's how you do it on Windows]".
<confluency> Unhelpful is always unhelpful, and bad advice is always bad advice.
<confluency> Bad advice is *worse* when it's given to non-tchnical people.
<confluency> If a newbie user cheerfully follows the first solution they find, and it happens to be a page of horribly convoluted instructions for doing something in a really hacky way, that is bad.  Because two years later they will have no idea what they did, and neither will anyone else trying to help them.
<confluency> And there is basically zero quality control on the Ubuntu forums to stop that kind of thing from happening.
<nlsthzn> true... I see what you mean...
<marcog> this is why i prefer Q&A sites, the bad advice is downvoted and the good advice floats to the top
<Symmetria> *sigh* waiting for this stupid array to background init 
<Symmetria> and heh, initializing arrays takes.... ages
<Symmetria> Ongoing Progresses:
<Symmetria>   Background Initialization: Completed 8%, Taken 733 min. <== like, wow
<Symmetria> at that rate, 152 hours :P
<confluency> No matter what system you use, you need to have enough knowledgeable people using the site.  If you had a Q&A site populated entirely by newbies, they'd keep upvoting stuff that worked even if it was a terrible idea, and you'd have the same problem.
<marcog> yes, and SO really excels in that regard
<nlsthzn> confluency: I suspect that is the price you pay being so widely adopted by the masses 
<marcog> nlsthzn: not if the site is moderated effectively
<nlsthzn> marcog: hmmm... true... wonder if it is feesable on a forum the size of uf though?
<inetpro> wb Squirm
<Squirm> hey inetpro
<inetpro> hmm... how can I search my tweet history?
<marcog> http://search.twitter.com/search?q=from%3Ainetpro+matrix
<marcog> it doesn't go very far back though
<inetpro> marcog: it doesn't go back far enough
<marcog> i'm not aware of anything that goes any further back
 * inetpro looking for old stuff
<inetpro> sad that I can't even search my own tweet history, should perhaps keep a local backup
<inetpro> ahh, snapbird is what I need http://snapbird.org/
<inetpro> then again, it's useless
<inetpro> can not even find the word reminder anywhere in my tweets
<inetpro> fortunately friendfeed looks like a good friend to have
 * drubin shudders
 * sakhi wonders
<drubin> forums vs mailing lists.
<confluency> Yeah.
<drubin> marcog: who is adrian on irc?
<drubin> confluency: like all for forums, problem is we have them no one uses them
<marcog> drubin: adrian frith?
<drubin> marcog: ya
<marcog> drubin: htnl
<drubin> irc nick?
<marcog> *htonl
<confluency> It doesn't really matter what protocol you're using as long as you have critical mass.  If you don't have critical mass, you can complain about the protocol as much as you want, and people will continue not to use the one you prefer.
<Symmetria> hrm, is there a way to manually set the modification time of a file?
<Owkkuri> touch maybe?
<Symmetria> *nod* found it, touch -m
<Owkkuri> :d
<Symmetria> trying to fix an rsync that went wrong so I don't have to resync an entire archive
<Symmetria> :p
<Symmetria> ugh whats the regex with sed to search and replace only the first 3 instances of something on a line
<Symmetria> rather than the entire line
<superfly> ^.{3} or something like that
<Symmetria>  root@mirror:/diskspace2/opensuse/opensuse/repositories# sh /diskspace5/touchscript.sh
<Symmetria> Touched 20 thousand files
<Symmetria> Touched 40 thousand files
<Symmetria> heh wheeeeeeeeeee
<Symmetria> this is gonna take a while
<Symmetria> it needs to go through 580 thousand files :p
<Symmetria> 200k down so far
<Symmetria> lol
<Owkkuri> mass timestamp violation
<Owkkuri> :/
<Symmetria> lol, fixing an rsync that went wrong, I ran the wrong rsync command and it didnt keep the modification times when transferring between disk arrays
<Symmetria> which resulted in a major fuckup :) 
<Owkkuri> ouch
<Symmetria> because now when you rsync from the source it wants to redownload everything
<Symmetria> so resetting all the time stamps to the source time stamps
<Symmetria> heh, its down 400k so far 
<Symmetria> 180k to go
<Owkkuri> not doing too bad
<Symmetria> lol, fast machine
<Symmetria> I did an rsync -r blah.blah::blah/ outputted the results to a text file, ran some sed/awk shit on it to turn it into a touch script and just running the touch script now
<Symmetria> 500k down, 80k to go :P
<Symmetria> then I retry the rsync from the source and hope I havent screwed that entire mirror doing this
<Symmetria> LOL
<Symmetria> will find out in a second
<Symmetria> certainly be faster than trying to resync a 1.2 terabyte mirror
 * Symmetria starts the rsync again :P
<Symmetria> and now I pray lol
<Symmetria> :P well, encouraging so far that it aint tried to download EVERYTHING again so far :P lol, will se when it gets to the point where I cancelled the rsync last time
<Symmetria> wooot
<Symmetria> it seems to have worked
<Owkkuri> congrats :)
<Symmetria> heh, so apnic officially goes into v4 soft landing policy because they outta space
<Symmetria> ouch
 * Symmetria waits for the chaos to start
<Symmetria> woot, heh, fixed 3 more mirrors with bad timestamps using that touch method
<Symmetria> Ongoing Progresses:
<Symmetria>   Background Initialization: Completed 11%, Taken 1008 min.
<Symmetria> wow
<Symmetria> I am probably going to kill the perfomance on mirror slightly and crnak up that speed
<mazal> Evening all
<mazal> I am having a little problem with my OO
<Kilos> mazal whats the prob
<Kilos> maybe we can ask maaz
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier Kilos my vriend
<Kilos> aw he be gone
<nuvolari_> *cough* forum or mailinglist?
<nuvolari_> g'evening btw :P
<nuvolari_> bah! when will quassel have a CLI client?
<inetpro> nuvolari_: hiho
<inetpro> nuvolari_: you can always try something other than quassel
<nuvolari_> inetpro: like?
<nuvolari_> hello btw :P
<nuvolari_> I'm having a 2nd look at irssiproxy
<nuvolari_> but that is a lot of work compared to quassel
<inetpro> nuvolari_: I guess what you want is to connect and be able to see the history?
<nuvolari_> inetpro: correct :P
<inetpro> nuvolari_: just connect with irssi or weechat via a server that is always on
<inetpro> with gnu screen
<nuvolari_> ye, used that in the past
<nuvolari_> hmm, wonder how lag is these days 
<nuvolari_> I connected via GPRS the last time I tried 
<inetpro> nuvolari_: IRC does not use all that much of data so even GPRS can be workable
<nuvolari_> inetpro: not the data usage, it's the lag
<nuvolari_> o.O server update. Hope everything is still ok.
<nuvolari_> bbiab
<inetpro> nuvolari_: true, can be very frustrating
<nuvimob> not so slow after all
<nuvimob> :>
<nuvimob> I'm impressed actually
<nuvimob> it used to be terribly slow
<inetpro> nuvolari: wb
<nuvolari_> inetpro: thanks
<nuvolari_> just struggling to get my outojoin working
<nuvolari_> *autojoin
<inetpro> nuvolari: weechat?
<nuvolari_> inetpro: ya
<inetpro> nuvolari: /set irc.server.oftc.autojoin "#channel1,#channel2"
<nuvolari_> inetpro: I just noticed that I'm running on a very old distro here... :O
<nuvolari_> 9.10
<nuvolari_> so I only have 2.6 available
<nuvolari_> yo Squirm
<nuvolari_> hmm. upgrade or bed?
<Squirm> hi
<panphried> hi all . i should possibly lurk/listen a bit longer, but for those of you who have tried 11.04 -  what are your thoughts?
<Symmetria> haven't played with it
<Symmetria> all my stuff is server based, so its all on LTS versions
<panphried> k
<Symmetria> that and I try and avoid upgrading things that are working :) 
<panphried> sure :)
<Symmetria> but generally speaking, the LTS versions do what they are meant to, I mean, mirror.ac.za runs the LTS version and we've had no issues
<Symmetria> (well, not since we put in the new hardware, but I think the old hardware had serious issues)
<panphried> yes, i've come across issues with older hardware too, i think 
<Symmetria> heh, the 32 bit version was fine, but the 64 bit version was *NOT* happy
<Symmetria> but it seems to be fine on the new system 
<panphried> hmm. k . thats good to know
<Symmetria> talking about mirror, I need to mirror more stuff
<Symmetria> LOL upgraded the disk space because we were running low, but the disk space upgrade was so large I now need to find some way to use SOME of it :)
<Symmetria> :P I have 33 terabytes of free disk space right now
<panphried> wow
<panphried> :)
<Symmetria> Using 31 TB 
<Symmetria> oh, 32
<panphried> so how large is a ubuntu mirror ?
<Symmetria> (machine has 65TB total)
<Symmetria> ubuntu? *hrm* lemme check
<Symmetria> 1009 gigs for the entire thing
<panphried> k. ta
<Symmetria> so heh, 15 gigs shy of a terabyte
<Symmetria> its not bad, sourceforge is the biggest of the mirrors
<Symmetria> think sourceforge is 13 or 14 terabytes
<panphried> whats on the 31TB at mirror.ac.za
<Squirm> there's a local sourceforge mirror?
<panphried> noobish. sorry
<panphried> k
<panphried> went and saw. 
<panphried> doesnt seem to be a sourceforge
<Symmetria> Squirm errr yeah
<panphried> mirror
<Symmetria> there is 
<Symmetria> if you try and download from sourceforge
<Symmetria> you will be redirected local
<Symmetria> tenet.dl.sf.net is an alias for sourceforge.mirror.ac.za.
<Symmetria> tenet.dl.sourceforge.net is an alias for sourceforge.mirror.ac.za.
<panphried> ah, not on mirror.ac tho?
<panphried> oh
<Symmetria> panphried its an automatic redirect when you actually pull the files 
<Symmetria> it gets redirected to mirror.ac.za
<panphried> k
<Symmetria> heh it took an insane amount of work to get that organized :)
<Symmetria> for such a hugely popular download source, they are... more than a little disorganized and slow when it comes to sorting things out :)
<Symmetria> trying to see how big that mirror is now, but LOL, the du is taking one hell of a long time
<Squirm> is the website also hosted there? or just the files. cause it comes up with page not found when I enter sourceforge.mirror.ac.za
<panphried> not related .. but arent they closed infrastructure as well?
<Symmetria> squirm, just the files, sourceforge never hosts its website anywhere but centrally
<Symmetria> they host the central website then do geographic redirection for file downloads
<Symmetria> http://sourceforge.net/projects/vlc/files/1.1.9/win32/vlc-1.1.9-win32.exe/download <=== try browsing there, and you'll see it will redirect you to the local mirror
<Symmetria> :)
<Symmetria> *hrm* panphried what do you mean by closed infrastructure?
<Squirm> cool, just doesnt work too well if you're stuck on local bandwidth without being able to browse their site
<Symmetria> basically, to be a sourceforge mirror you apply, stating bandwidth, size of hardware, location, etc, etc, then you go through this hectically long process that requires a lot of paperwork that drags on for 6 months or so, and eventually if they approve the mirror, they let you start synching it
<Symmetria> root@mirror:/diskspace5# du -sm /diskspace4/sourceforge/
<Symmetria> 11537152        /diskspace4/sourceforge/
<Symmetria> actually slightly smaller than I thought, only 11.5 TB 
<Squirm> still fairly large
<Symmetria> heh still the largest mirror on the box, but only JUST
<Symmetria> 11058528        /diskspace4/hg/
<Symmetria> that one is coming up on its heels fast :)
<Symmetria> (human genome project mirror)
<Symmetria> I suspect that the astronomy dataset mirrors will overtake both of those though soon, to the point where I suspect we're going to have to triple or quadruple the disk space in the system
<Symmetria> scientific data is insanely huge :)
<panphried> shu.
<Symmetria> dev/sda3             532G   35G  470G   7% /
<Symmetria> dev/sdc               13T  9.1T  3.8T  71% /diskspace3
<Symmetria> dev/sdd               26T   23T  3.2T  88% /diskspace4
<Symmetria> ^^^ thats our current disk space
<Symmetria> (preceeding / stripped so that irc doesnt try make those all commands)
<panphried> whats cern's size?
<Symmetria> diskspace3 is due for an upgrade to 39 odd terabytes at the end of the year, won't do that before the 3TB drives are available for those arrays though
<Symmetria> heh all the LHC data?
<Symmetria> multiple petabytes 
<panphried> heh, so not many mirrors of that then :) 
<Symmetria> heh, to mirror the complete LHC data, I'd need a minimum of 4 racks with nothing but disk space in them
<Symmetria> (I can do approximately 312 terabytes per rack)
<panphried> just checking how many zeros in a peta. ..
<Symmetria> petabyte = 1024 terabytes 
<Symmetria> (so 1024*1024 gigabytes) 
<panphried> k. so not too many orders of magnitude greater ..
<Symmetria> heh, you could put together a really decent petabyte system with proper performance and decent hardware for about 3.3 million rand :P
<Symmetria> thats with the raid cards and san boxes etc, to allow you to connect a petabyte to a single server without using NFS or other such bullshit
<Symmetria> brb :) smoke
<panphried> do you use zfs for that
<panphried> k
<Symmetria> using xfs
<panphried> oh yes, no  zfs on linux .. yet
<Symmetria> *shrug* xfs works pretty well for us
<panphried> i remember, ... if it aint broke :)
<Symmetria> had no catastrophic failures on it yet :)
<inetpro> Symmetria: how do you handle making backups of all that data?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> we don't 
<Symmetria> its a mirror 
<Symmetria> if it dies, we resync 
<Symmetria> *shrug* its not like we're short on the bandwidth to resync
<inetpro> what if something goes wrong at the source?
<Symmetria> I mean, we synched the entire sourceforge in 3 days 
<Symmetria> inetpro use another source :) 
<Symmetria> backing up a mirror is pointless, you want your mirror in sync with the primary, if you restore from your own backup its not in sync anymore 
<inetpro> sure, was just wondering
<Symmetria> besides which, the disk arrays in mirror.ac.za is heavily redundant anyway (they are all running raid-5 + hotspare)
<panphried> lots of mirrors.. is there versioning with mirrors.
<panphried> i mean, is there any versioning at the source
<Symmetria> depends on what you're mirroring, I mean, mirrors do get outta sync on occasion when something goes wrong with the sync process, but the bigger projects have mechanisms to poll the mirrors to let you know if something is broken
<Symmetria> sourceforge runs constant polls on our system and if it disappears they pull it from rotation automatically
<Symmetria> and ubuntu emails me if our mirror becomes unavailable to its poller pretty quick
<panphried> if source is poisoned .. do all the mirrors sync with that .. such that data is lost ?
<Symmetria> panphried pretty much yes :) then its up to the source to fix itself so the rest of the mirrors can sort themselves out
<panphried> k
<Symmetria> which is why primary sync mirrors for things like sourceforge are so heavily restricted, if you aren't an official mirror you arent getting anywhere near it
<inetpro> What's the noise? 
<inetpro> Oh it's my pillow calling...
<Squirm> anyway, gnight
<inetpro> goodnight 
<Squirm> im off too
<Symmetria> gnight :)
<panphried> oh. i hear that too. good night
<panphried> night all
<Symmetria> heh :) sleep well guys
<Symmetria> Im off to read a book while I wait for maintenance ot start
<Squirm> Symmetria: have fun watching you script
<Squirm> your*
<panphried> enjoy :)
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-15
<nuvolari_> mornings
<nlsthzn-work> nuvolari_ salute
<superfly> morning nuvolari_ and nlsthzn-work
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: hi :)
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<superfly> heya Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<nlsthzn-work> Morning Mr. Kilos 
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn-work  you well?
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: sure, thanks for asking... all well in ZA land?
<Kilos> yeah ty
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<nuvolari_> morning superfly , oom Kilos , nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> lo nuvolari gaan dit goed boet
<Kilos> als goed hier
 * nlsthzn-work waves...
<sakhi> moonin
<Kilos-> lo sakhi 
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> good day
<nlsthzn-work> it is pretty good
<sakhi> hi Squirm 
 * nlsthzn-work wonders if the #ubuntu-za logs will shrink in size with about 80% if all the greetings are removed...?
<sakhi> afternoon nlsthzn-work ;)
<nlsthzn-work> sakhi: :D
<inetpro> nlsthzn-work: no, it will shrink by 80% if all the joins, parts and quits are removed
<inetpro> and another 15% for the greets
<inetpro> :-)
<nlsthzn-work> inetpro: also true :)
<nuvolari_> lo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari_> whut?
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<nuvolari_> my tyd is bietjie wrong
<nuvolari_> *verkeerd
<Kilos> lol
<nuvolari_> 10:34:50    nuvolari_ | *verkeerd 
<Kilos> bnietjie?
<Kilos> grr
<Kilos> bietjie
<Squirm> hello nuvolari 
<nuvolari_> hi Squirm 
<nuvolari_> lo |3o|3 
<|3o|3> hello
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone awake?
<Kilos> hi Symmetria 
<Kilos> whats news
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> trying to hack together a mac accounting script
<Symmetria> now that I have the regex to match the correct data (thanks froztbyte), it should be pretty simple
<Kilos> is unity gonna be a prob on old pcs guys
<Kilos> reading lists frightens me some
<superfly> Kilos: no, it shouldn't... if you can't get 3D, it'll drop back to a 2D version which is light and fast
<Kilos> whew. ty superfly 
<Kilos> i actually dont understand the 3d bit. screen kinda flat
<superfly> Kilos: it refers to the capabilities of the graphics card, not how it looks on the screen
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> was scared it gonna make the screen bulge in places
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: it's the inside of the screen that can be turned & twisted :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-16
<HK-Tarzan> Hi there all - I have NEVER used IRC - just know what is stand for.....
<sakhi> HK-Tarzan: you are using it now bro... have fun ;)
<HK-Tarzan> I am looking for help with software installation under ubuntu
 * nlsthzn-work sees activity... gets some popcorn and lurks
<HK-Tarzan> Does any body have experience with installing and configuring ZoneMinder??
<nlsthzn-work> :/ that wasn't much of a show 
<superfly> zone-minder? that sounds like a windows firewall
<Owkkuri> superfly: that's zone-alarm :P
<superfly> oh
<nlsthzn-work> :)
 * nlsthzn-work spies Uncle Kilos and waves
<Kilos> lol. hiys nlsthzn-work 
<Kilos> watching bulls and reds
<Kilos> ouch
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: I am reading it... it pains me greatly QQ
<Kilos> why you reading it
<nlsthzn-work> @work
<Kilos> if data no prob you can stream it
<Kilos> ah
<nlsthzn-work> The Bulls never really got going this year... and now it sounds like they are starting to really miss the plot :/ Oh well... Had to happen sooner or later...
<Kilos> yeah kinda sad
<Kilos> 9 popints behind and 10 mins left
<Kilos> points too
<Kilos> methinks they make too much money
<Kilos> should be , no win , no pay
<nlsthzn-work> ouch... one team gets to eat, one doesn't... don't like that odds
<Kilos> lol
<nlsthzn-work> you can do your best, but team doesn't perform and you loose out :/
<Kilos> if there money at stake the game will change completely
<Kilos> they like govt. employees. so what, pay day comes anyway
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: I don't agree it will neceserily be for the better...
<nlsthzn-work> rate each player on merit maybe...
<Kilos> thats just my opinion
<nlsthzn-work> sure, mine too :p
<Kilos> yeah pay according to work output
<Kilos> and deductions for stupid mistakes
<nlsthzn-work> Kilos: that could work... :)
<Kilos> maybe a basic salary so they dont starve and then perks for good work
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> evening everyone
<Squirm> evening Kilos 
<Kilos> when you came back Squirm 
<Squirm> ?
<Kilos> eish am i mixed up
<Kilos> werent you in the uk
<Kilos> lo nlsthzn you home i see
<nlsthzn> Yup :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nlsthzn> :D
<Squirm> Kilos: I got back just over 2 weeks ago
<Kilos> maybe you must try use a spare pc at work to stream and record games for you
<Squirm> pretty much since I started joining here again
<Kilos> so what you gonna do now Squirm 
<Kilos> study more?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You're Welcome I'm sure
<Kilos> Maaz, rusks please
<Maaz> There is a packet of Ouma's  on the top shelf
 * Kilos sits and junks cyber rusks in my cyber coffee
<Kilos> dunks not junks
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2011-04-17
<Kilos> cremora
 * nlsthzn waves
<plustwo> hi all.
<superfly> hi plustwo
<plustwo> :-) hi superfly 
<plustwo> question: ?
<superfly> answer: .
<plustwo> what's the difference using qtcreator & kdevelop?
<plustwo> lol
<superfly> everything. nothing.
 * plustwo haven't used kdevelop.
<plustwo> so i ca stick to qtcreator 
<plustwo> s/ca/can
<superfly> i guess
 * plustwo has been comfortable on qtcreator than other stuff in relation
<plustwo> superfly, tnx
<plustwo> superfly, thing is i'd like to assist in fixing bugs on ubuntu, and would like to develop an app from scratch and maintain it till maturity
<plustwo> any pointer's?
<superfly> google
<plustwo> i do google. i also followed dholbach's post on fixing bugs
<plustwo> i guess i should also ask more questions here!
<plustwo> i'll work on it. i know i won't archive the goals or the art  in one day. it takes time & courage from what i read
<plustwo> :-) tnx again. u r always helpful!
<superfly> archive?
<plustwo> i meant "practice makes perfect".
<superfly> Maaz: gdefine archive
<Maaz> superfly: put into an archive :: a depository containing historical records and documents :: An archive is a collection of historical records, as well as the place they are located. Archives contain primary source documents that have accumulated over the course of an individual or organization's lifetime. :: Archive are a musical group based in London, England, whose music spans electronica, trip hop, trip rock, post, avant-garde and progre
<plustwo> it'll take some time for one to accumulate the skills to diagnose a fault/problem
<superfly> Maaz: gdefine achieve
<Maaz> superfly: to gain with effort; "she achieved her goal despite setbacks" :: To carry on to a final close; to bring out into a perfected state; to accomplish; to perform; -- as, to achieve a feat, an exploit, an enterprise; To obtain, or gain, as the result of exertion; to succeed in gaining; to win;  To obtain with a material thing as the aim;  To finish; to kill. ... :: achievement - accomplishment: the action of accomplishing something :: 
<superfly> hi nuvolari_
<superfly> *nlsthzn-work
<superfly> hahahaha
<nlsthzn-work> superfly: hey :)
<superfly> plustwo: would you like some real advice?
<plustwo> superfly, yes please!
<superfly> plustwo: find a project you like, an application you use on a regular basis (like at least once a week) and get involved with that... 1. go and hang out in their IRC channel and get to know the developers, 2. go and checkout their source code and read it,  3. read their bug tracker and follow how they fix their bugs, 4. when you're comfortable with the code, find a small, simple bug, fix it, and submit a patch to the developers
<superfly> do it in that order
<plustwo> thank you superfly 
<superfly> writing an application of your own is (a) a major endeavour, and (b) almost always not necessary
<superfly> oh, and (c) if you don't like current apps, and think you can write a better one, dump that idea and go and help another project... there are FAR too many half-baked abandoned projects out there
<plustwo> noted. & thanks again.
<plustwo> superfly, what if the app/project doe not have an IRC channel? e.g brasero or testdisk
<superfly> plustwo: subscribe to their mailing list(s)
<plustwo> ok
<tumbleweed> fp
 * nlsthzn-work looks up blurrily... doesn't understand and continues to lurk...
<tumbleweed> Maaz: fp
<Maaz> tumbleweed: fp is First Post
<tumbleweed> nlsthzn-work: ^ first post after midnight
<tumbleweed> we have fights for them in some channels
<tumbleweed> but tonight seems rather quiet
<nlsthzn-work> doh!... well now I know... been here the whole time ^^
<Symmetria> hrm
<Symmetria> anyone here know rrdtool well?
 * nlsthzn-work only knows about rrod and how to avoid his x-box from suffering from it :p
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-09
<kbmonkey> morning
<psydroid> morning kbmonkey
<magespawn> Good day all.
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Hey whats up superfly?
<magespawn> The main difference bewteen tabs and spaces is how the computer interprets them? I can't see any difference visually.
<superfly> magespawn: the main difference between tabs and spaces is that spaces is the standard and tabs is not
<magespawn> I was reading that if you mix the two you can end up with errors
<tumbleweed> superfly: for python
<superfly> tumbleweed: yep, which is what magespawn is talking about
<tumbleweed> magespawn: python treats all tabs as 8 spaces, wheras in an editor, 4 spaces followed by a tab, will only indent 8 characters
<tumbleweed> but python would see that as 12 spaces
<magespawn> Right I understand, so pick one and stay with it, and since spaces is standerd that would be best.
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> most people can't see tabs (they don't configure their editor to make them look different to spaces), so they can't see if a file is already using tabs or spaces, and mix them up horribly
<magespawn> How was the weekend?
<superfly> magespawn: busier than I wanted, but not bad
<magespawn> I can sympathise with that, my wifes family was down for the weekend, an extra four adults and one six year old
<Kerbero> i need my debian repos
<Kerbero> pleezzz
<Kerbero> @ Symmetria & mirror.ac.za
<kbmonkey> hello
<magespawn> Evening y'all
<magespawn> superfly what was the name of the book the you recommended to learn python? A Byte of Python?
<inetpro> Maaz: python
<Maaz> The best book to learn python with is probably "A Byte of Python"
<magespawn> ty inetpro, does seem quite short which is nice.
<inetpro> Maaz: no python is <reply> The best book to learn python with is probably "A Byte of Python". See: http://www.swaroopch.org/notes/Python
<Maaz> inetpro: One learns a new thing every day
<magespawn> Teaching the bot?
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-10
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<bakuman> morning (from others)
<RootChaos> o/
<Banlam> \o
<superfly> \o/
<magespawn> Howdy
<magespawn> Later all.
<Kilos> hiya superfly psydroid and others
<superfly> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi superfly
<Kilos> yo nuvolari zeref Banlam bakuman lewe julle nog
<Banlam> ek lewe altyd :)
<Kilos> hehe
<Banlam> dit was maar n baie lekker
<Banlam> baie lank
<Banlam> naweek
<Kilos> ah dis vrek koud in Pdorp
<Banlam> ek het nie gese die weer was lekker nie
<Kilos> ha ha
<Banlam> ek het so veel reen deurgery ek kan dit amper nie glo nie
<Banlam> en die wind het die afgelope 3 dae aanhoudend gewaai
<Banlam> en nou sit ek voor my rekenaar met my handskoene en pantoffels :)
<Kilos> ja dis lelik. mens kannie eers in die son warm kry nie
<Banlam> ek love winter
<Kilos> i hate winter
<Banlam> eerder te koud as te warm
<Kilos> nee man
<Banlam> i've just had horrible experiences in the past
<Kilos> im like the MTN advert
<Banlam> reallly really warm nights
<Kilos> Come on summer come on
<Banlam> with mosquitos
<Banlam> and me unable to sleep
<Banlam> and there's nothing to do
<Banlam> whereas winter
<Banlam> "oh no it's a little cold" 
 * Banlam adds a blanket
 * Banlam is happy
<Kilos> oh ya in places like St Lucia you know all about mossies
<Kilos> had malaria twice there
<Banlam> :x
<Banlam> I was at the Fish River Sun on saturday
<Banlam> went to join friends for gold
<Banlam> golf
<Banlam> I kid you not
<Kilos> ah
<Banlam> I have over 100 mosuito bites
<Kilos> golf
<Kilos> whats that
<Banlam> i dunno
<Banlam> i followed these guys around for 5 hours
<Banlam> while they got increasingly annoyed with themselves
<Kilos> where you hit a ball to hell and then go look for it?
<Kilos> lol
<Banlam> and taking there anger out on a white ball did not seem to alleviate this problme
<Banlam> *their
<Banlam> I don't play myself
<Banlam> but after having joined them for a round, I can undestand why people play
<Kilos> nope it wouldnt. breaks you concentration and makes things worse
<Kilos> tell me why?
<Banlam> umm
<Banlam> i gained a level of appreciuation for it
<Banlam> and I think it could be enjoyable
<Banlam> there's a great deal of skill involved
<Banlam> and it's actually hard work if you to walk around the entire course
<Kilos> yes i battle with mini golf
<Banlam> the handicap system also allows people of different skill levels to enjoy the game together
<Banlam> hahaha
<Kilos> you really have to be dedicated to make the most of golf and to be able to say you actually enjoy it
<Banlam> mmm
<Banlam> as young as I am, I don't think I would take it up now
<Banlam> would require too much work to get to that level
<Kilos> better to go fishing in the sea
<Banlam> haha
<Banlam> meh
 * bakuman lewe ook altyd
<bakuman> behalwe wanneer ek nie doen nie
<Kilos> mooi man. julle is net stil
<bakuman> work work soos n slaaf
<Kilos> yeah thats life hey?
<Kilos> yo magespawn 
<inetpro> good evenings
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<magespawn> Evening Kilos, inetpro and the rest
<Kilos> too cold to be good
<inetpro> Kilos: heh, nee man dis lekker so
<magespawn> Bit chilly here but still wearing shorts
<inetpro> die koue kom nog, later
<Kilos> eish, my vuur brand nie so hoog nie
<Kilos> best places in winter is hot bath and bed
<magespawn> Had to put a lpng sleeve top on
<magespawn> Long
<Kilos> thats not good magespawn i think this is gonna be a very cold winter
<magespawn> Would seem that way, but sometimes they start off bad and then get very mild
<Kilos> dunno who is getting all the global warming
<magespawn> Have you seen the day after tomorrow?
<Kilos> not sure
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos and magespawn 
<Kilos> has it been on the idiot box?
<Kilos> kbmonkey, hiya laddy
<magespawn> Yup it has
<Kilos> kbmonkey, there are more than just us two here
<Banlam> movie's at least 5 years old
<Banlam> end of the world
<Kilos> maybe i did see it then but only member when i try watch again
<kbmonkey> I see Banlam here too
<Banlam> there's one stage in the library
<Banlam> in new york
<kbmonkey> I think I saw that film, long ago
<Banlam> what a coincidence
<Kilos> oh ya and they burn books
<magespawn> Hey kbmonkey
<magespawn> That the one
<kbmonkey> did everyone have a lot of chocolates this weekend?
<magespawn> Not so much, and you?
<kbmonkey> of course! XD
<kbmonkey> too much
<magespawn> I did not think that was possible
<Kilos> ha ha ha
<superfly> evening magespawn, monkey, and the rest of you
<magespawn> Hi superfly
<kbmonkey> hello fly
<magespawn> Hey what did I miss?
<Kilos> nothing
<Kilos> only you disappeared for a bit
<magespawn> Vodacom
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> kbmonkey did you get the greeter working?
<Kilos> nope his brains are floating in chocolate
<magespawn> fingers too sticky to type.
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> A random, does any one know how to unlock a pattern locked android tablet?
<kbmonkey> magespawn, I got the event handling working!
<kbmonkey> I struggled with bzr a bit, some repo incompatibilities :p
<magespawn> Not sure whatnall that means?
<kbmonkey> you slide your finger around the pattern?
<magespawn> Yes but the pattern has been tried too many times and now the tablet is locked, normally you can then unlock using the linked google account but there isn't one
<Kilos> eish do they also have puk's
<Kilos> most likely called a tuk
<kbmonkey> ooh, no I don't know that magespawn :/
<kbmonkey> isn't it just a timeout that you have to wait for before you can try again
<magespawn> Okay found out about event handling. 
<kbmonkey> the greeter is done, basically.
<superfly> kbmonkey: bzr is simple
<kbmonkey> but I like to make configurable greet messages before I submit
<kbmonkey> and not hardcoded messages
<kbmonkey> yes bzr is very much like hg and git
<superfly> (which is why people who use git/hg don't get it)
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Not Kilos not as far as I know, no kbmonkey it gives you the email and password request as soon as you lpower on
<kbmonkey> lol superfly ;P
<superfly> kbmonkey: yup, all the pros, without the complexity
<kbmonkey> it worked in the end, but no idea why it failed at first. it gave me this: http://pastebin.com/jik72D1Q
<kbmonkey> repo versioning issues likely
<kbmonkey> how long has it been locked for now magespawn ?
<superfly> kbmonkey: did you create a shared repository first?
<magespawn> Half a day or so
<kbmonkey> Im not sure what that is superfly, I followed the steps on the Ibid/Launchpad site
<superfly> kbmonkey:  did you run the "init-repo" command?
<kbmonkey> I can guess what that is, but didnt know about it
<kbmonkey> yes I did
<superfly> OK, that creates a shared repository
<kbmonkey> It worked in the end after a few retries
<kbmonkey> oh, as apposed to a normal repository?
<superfly> kbmonkey: in bzr, a repository and a branch are the same thing
<kbmonkey> I see
<superfly> if you want to branch in bzr, you go one level up from your repository, and then branch to another direcotry
<superfly> *directory
<kbmonkey> ah, well I remember that's what I did when it worked. thanks superfly
<superfly> so then you have two physical directories with their own files, which you can work on simultaneously without needing to shelve or anything else
<superfly> but then each repo/branch has it's own history... duplicated distory
<kbmonkey> but that is fine since we can merge change back
<superfly> so bzr provides the concept of a shared repository, which is a directory containing a bunch of branches, which shares the history of all the branches
<kbmonkey> that makes sense. I will have to read up on bzr in detail, which I should have done. I just wanted to get to the code first to see what was possible
<Kilos> when in doubt ask the fly
<kbmonkey> XD
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> keep going kbmonkey 
<superfly> kbmonkey: what happened in your case was that your shared repository was in a newer format than the repository on Launchpad
<superfly> night Kilos
<superfly> (bzr also has this concept of repository formats, which none of the other popular version control systems have)
<kbmonkey> I saw it has an upgrade function for older repos. quite interesting
<magespawn> I have just heard a giant eagle owl in my garden
<superfly> nice
<magespawn> Brb going to see if i can see him
<magespawn> Nah he left before I could get there.
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verreaux%27s_Eagle-Owl and  http://www.african-safari-pictures.com/owl-pictures.html
<magespawn> Very cool to have one arouned, hopefully means they are nesting around here somewhere.
<superfly> Yeah, there used to be one that sat on top of our roof in Joburg, many years ago
<magespawn> I saw what I thought was a Spotted Eagle Owl this morning early, but now  I think was probable this guy.
<kbmonkey> cool magespawn. I dont hear many owls anymore, they've become sparse
<kbmonkey> such beautiful creatures
<magespawn> They do not mix well with people, cars and rodent poison 
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, I think ours was a spotted
<magespawn> Their call is a very owlish hu-hooo.
<superfly> ya
<superfly> Ah, yes, it was the spotted eagle-owl.... http://www.arkive.org/spotted-eagle-owl/bubo-africanus/
<magespawn> You a closet twitcher, superfly?
<nuvolari> maaz tell kilos ja oom! Ek skop nog, maar dis woes by die werk
<Maaz> nuvolari: Got it, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> Good night everyone, see you on the morrow.
<kbmonkey> good night magespawn 
<kbmonkey> hi nuvolari o/
<kbmonkey> i'm also off to bed, its quite chilly today
<superfly> twitcher?
<nuvolari> o/ kbmonkey 
<nuvolari> how are you?
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-11
<Kilos> morning superfly and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> see yous tonight
<inetpro> good evening
<magespawn> Howdy everyone
<dLimit> | |0| |
<dLimit> | | |0|
<dLimit> |0|0|0|
<bakuman> jy wen!
<dLimit> Niemand kan wen
<kodez> greetings to all
<kodez> is there an install party prepared for Pretoria?
<Kilos> hi superfly kbmonkey and others
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz, ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> all good?
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<kbmonkey> all good man, how is it up north?
<Kilos> cold
<Kilos> one question
<psydroid> hi Kilos
<psydroid> hi kbmonkey
<Kilos> how you gonna make the bot only greet new peeps
<kbmonkey> easy Kilos. it keeps a list of peeps who chat
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> if somebody enters who it doesnt know in its list, we know 
<kbmonkey> of course, this has a window of reporting a false positive
<Kilos> that will be great
<kbmonkey> i.e. guys who join the chan but never talk
<Kilos> lol the lurkers
<kbmonkey> lol, yes them guys
<kbmonkey> but I can eliminate those with a code test
<Kilos> gets better by the day
<Kilos> no let it rag them
<kbmonkey> bwha ha
<Kilos> add a bit about lurkers in the invite
<kbmonkey> you know, that is not a bad idea
<kbmonkey> "hey you, I'm watching you!"
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> also, it won't greet anybody while people are chatting
<Kilos> looks like magespawns tablet crashed
<kbmonkey> only if there is no talking for a few minutes, will it greet newbies
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> oh noes. maybe his tablet needs a panado
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> oh hi psydroid 
<kbmonkey> wait, lemme make the greeterbot connect into here...
<kbmonkey> greetermonkey, hello
<greetermonkey> evening
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> greetermonkey, hi
<greetermonkey> wasup
<kbmonkey> okay, so if nobody talks for 30 seconds, and a new face joins, our monkey will greet them
<Kilos> wassup has 2 ss's
<kbmonkey> lol, yes. it uses the same base as Maaz 
<Kilos> Maaz, wasup
<Maaz> howdy
<Kilos> Maaz, wassup
<Maaz> hoe lyk it
<Kilos> hehe
<kbmonkey> oops, I forgot how to set config values via irc :p
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> let me look it up, try try again, eh
<kbmonkey> so our monkey is in learning mode now. it will just watch and make a list of who talks
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> after a day, we take her off learning mode, so she kinda knows whose who in the zoo
<Kilos> maybe better after a meeting
<Kilos> 11 days time i think
<kbmonkey> so lets assume its been a day, and see what happens...
<Kilos> ok
<kbmonkey> ah, just found a bug in ibid, okay, will remember to report this
<Kilos> oh my goodness
<Kilos> thought they were way past bug probs
<kbmonkey> nothing serious
<kbmonkey> so let's see if we stay vewy vewy quiet for 10 secs, and il bring in a guest...
<guest123> hello, I am a newbie. halp?
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> oh, crap. 
<Kilos> in my reasononing it should greet every one the first time till it has their nicks on record
<kbmonkey> hey at least the channel is seeing some action ;P
<Kilos> ha ha 
<kbmonkey> well my reasoning is, if there is talk going on, then there is no problem
<kbmonkey> i.e., newcomers will be greeter by real people
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> its just to let them know, hey you're not being ignored on purpose
<kbmonkey> reset, repent and reboot ;D
<greetermonkey> koiosify: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> zeref: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> nuvolari: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> kbmonkey: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> drubin: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> dLimit: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> gc_: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> confluency: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<gc_> greetermonkey: One learns a new thing every day
<greetermonkey> superfly: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<greetermonkey> bakuman: Hello, I am a robot greeter. Our channel is a bit quiet at the moment, but say hi anyway and hang around. Someone is bound to respond :)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ha ha
<kbmonkey> ooh, okay that was my bad. sorry.
<Kilos> lol
<kbmonkey> let me carry on using  my local irc before I do that again.
<kbmonkey> oh wow, Ibid ran a check on each nickname. That was not something I expected! 
<Kilos> also add in " if you need linux help, state your problem as clearly as possible"
<Kilos> please
 * kbmonkey notes that down
<Kilos> often guys have come and said help please
<Kilos> then gets told dont ask for help state your prob
<kbmonkey> that is an event that doesnt duplicate locally
<kbmonkey> talk about ragging the lurkers, he Kilos!
<Kilos> ha ha
<Kilos> we have many here
<kbmonkey> so our ibid takes a role call when it connects, okay... that is neat
<kbmonkey> phew, I need a koffie
<Kilos> hehe
<bakuman> O_O
<Kilos> lo bakuman 
<bakuman> hi hi
<kbmonkey> hello bakuman 
<bakuman> hi kbmonkey 
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<kbmonkey> gn Kilos 
<Kilos> say hi to anyone i miss later
<magespawn> evening all
<kbmonkey> hello o/
<kbmonkey> kilos says hi to anybody he missed, he just logged out
<bakuman> hehe
<magespawn> Yup cool was a bit late for hi, tonight
<magespawn> kbmonkey did you sort out the code and repo for the greeter of ibid?
<kbmonkey> yes, and tumble explained bzr repos too :)
<magespawn> Is it available to hav a look?
<kbmonkey> I had it in here earlier, ill bring it into a test channel soon to have a look :]
<magespawn> Cool
<magespawn> It is in python hey?
<kbmonkey> yup, it is
<kbmonkey> very little code, under 100 lines
<magespawn> Well for someone who is up to all maybe 6 to 10 lines that is quite a lot.
<kbmonkey> lol :)
<kbmonkey> i cant even guess how many lines I've ever written, in all languages. sjoe
<magespawn> That would be like the kms I have driven as a professional driver
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you can always play around in our #floss.pro channel
<kbmonkey> thanks inetpro, that would help a lot
<magespawn> Worked it out the one time for one car was over 100 000
<kbmonkey> i accidentally sent a message to a bunch of nicks, because well, my local irc server cannot reproduce the same results ;P
<magespawn> Did floss keep on going or was it shut down?
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... 
<inetpro> not so sure
<inetpro> I guess kmf will keep it up and running
<inetpro> but for a different purpose
<magespawn> There was supposed to be a meeting of some sort awhile back but i missed it
<inetpro> the site http://floss.pro/ is still alive but very static
<inetpro> since about 3 months ago
<inetpro> I guess the twins are keeping the man busy
<magespawn> Funny how that happens.
<kbmonkey> oh, I see what floss.pro is now
<inetpro> kbmonkey: everyone is on twitter, facebook, identi.ca, etc... already
<inetpro> to many social network subscriptions make life very difficult
<kbmonkey> they do, people suffer from info overload
<kbmonkey> I left twitter for that reason
<magespawn> I tend to treat them a little like tv, there when you want them.
<magespawn> Busy learning about while loops and creating conditions that become false
<kbmonkey> while(!succeed):try() :>
<magespawn> Go easy, not quite up to programming jokes yet
<kbmonkey> he he. while you don't succeed, try and try again
<magespawn> Right, bit like the networking joke
<magespawn> No place like 127.0.0.1
<kbmonkey> no place like ~ :D
<kodez1> greetings everyone
<kbmonkey> hi kodez1 
<magespawn> Hi kodez1
<kodez1> hi kbmonkey, magespawn, how are you?
<kbmonkey> good kodez1 and you?
<kbmonkey> okay, should we give greeter a run in #floss.pro?
<magespawn> Alive and connected
<magespawn> Okay
<kbmonkey> eyes are going blurry. sleep? what's that?
<magespawn> Sleep when you dead
<kbmonkey> oh btw, don't ever change shel passwords while sleepy. you forget about it the next day :p
<kbmonkey> +l
<magespawn> kbmonkey then shall I log out and baci in again?
<magespawn> Back
<kbmonkey> no, that wont work, because it remembers who was in the channel last
<kbmonkey> its clever, so it wont greet the same usual suspects every time
<kbmonkey> ill join as a guest
<magespawn> Night all.
<kbmonkey> now we just need some nice greeter messages
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-12
<magespawn> Morning all.
<superfly> hiya mage<tab>
<superfly> doesn't stick around for long enough
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<superfly> hi inetpro
<magespawn>  gc coffee on
 * gc puts the kettle on
 * superfly prods magespawn
<magespawn> Hey  superfly
<gc> Coffee's ready for magespawn!
<magespawn> gc ty
<gc> Enjoy magespawn Just dont make a habit of it ok?
<magespawn> Hey superfly whats up?
<zeref> hmmm, anybody using ubuntu one?
<zeref> Herro guys
<zeref> I'm trying to fire up ubuntu-one, but i keep getting: Authorization Eror, Error showing url:failed to execute child..ss "iceweasel" (no such file or directory)
<superfly> zeref: never really used it. Have you created an account for yourself?
<magespawn> howdy all
<superfly> hi magespawn
<magespawn> Stuck on gprs no 3g, but otherwise peachy and you?
<zeref> superfly: yeah i have
<superfly> magespawn: yeah, pretty good
<magespawn> Busy trying an experiment with two flash drives and laptop with no hard drive.
<magespawn> Going to be one of those nights
<zeref> sigh, even on #ubuntu
<zeref> no sol
<magespawn> Later all
<Kilos> hi superfly nlsthzn and others
<superfly> yo Kilos
<Kilos> superfly, ian has been super busy, struggling some, will contact you when he gets any further
<Kilos> hope all good with the insect family
<superfly> ja, alles goed hier
<nlsthzn> hi uncle Kilos , superfly 
<Kilos> nlsthzn, any news yet?
<nlsthzn> News?
<Kilos> permit man
<Kilos> nlsthzn, ^^
<superfly> sup nlsthzn
<Kilos> sigh
<nlsthzn> Oh ... yes I have been back at work for about two weeks now (which is way I wasn't in the channel that often)
<Kilos> thats good to hear nlsthzn  hope all goes good there in ahab land
<nlsthzn> Oh, I am sure I will survive the summer (even if I don't want to)
<Kilos> lol wish we could swop/swap
<Kilos> freezing here
<nlsthzn> Oh well...
<Kilos> night guys. sleep tight
<kodez> greetings everyone
<nlsthzn> o/
<superfly> \o
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-13
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> Maaz: what's for lunch?
<Maaz> inetpro: Life is uncertain. Eat dessert first.
<bakuman> \o/
<marcog> lol, who set that?
<Kilos> hi all ian has installed karmic as its the only cd he has there and did upgrade to lucid with update manager
<Kilos> how does he get it to upgrade to maverick from there via cli please
<zeref> Kilos: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kilos> ty zeref 
<Kilos> will that not just update lucid
<zeref> why not just wait till 12.04 comes out
<Kilos> he needs a working ubuntu to be able to run boot-repair on other crashed drives
<Kilos> his has uncapped at work so it isnt a prob
<zeref> so he's is going to 10.04 10.10 11.04 11.10 then 12.04 :P
<Kilos> he also doesnt have much time to fix things that dont work so wants to have a stable os to use and will then go 11.04 and 11.10
<Kilos> thats right
<Kilos> he doesnt have time or cash to burn cds and start installing everytime so wants to go the upgrade route online
<zeref> hmmmm
<Kilos> bbl
<magespawn> Evening all.
<kbmonkey> hello geeky geeks
<magespawn> Hey kbmonkey how was your friday the 13th?
<Kilos> yo superfly magespawn kbmonkey 
<magespawn> Hey kilos
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn
<magespawn> Hey superfly
<Kilos> zeref, ty ian is happy now
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos magespawn superfly 
<kbmonkey> I didnt realize it was the 13th Fri magespawn 
<kbmonkey> I'll be sure not to change any passwords today
<superfly> Kilos: if he's on 10.04, he can change all the instances of "maverick" to "precise" and then do a dist-upgrade... it's not really supported, but it should work
<magespawn> Apprently that is the best way to spend it unaware.
<superfly> I like Friday the 13th
<Kilos> ah im sure he will do that once he has a few drives fixed superfly 
<Kilos> he has updated to maverick successfully
<superfly> Kilos: which is maverick again?
<Kilos> he started from karmic and even got updates for it to lucid 10.04 then maverick 10.10
<superfly> ok
<Kilos> but he moans he prefers kubuntu but it wouldnt install
<superfly> you have to go via each version if you're not going LTS -> LTS
<superfly> Kilos: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Kilos> yeah thats what took him so long
<Kilos> oh he will love that . will tell him when he gets a chance to do some private work again
<Kilos> not aptitude superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: you can use aptitude too
<Kilos> yai am trying to get him to use it more than apt-get
<Kilos> he spends most of the time on the road to different clients so rarely gets personal stuff done
<Kilos> sometimes even has to travel sundays to be there early monday morning
<Kilos> windows seems to make a habit of killing the mbr
<magespawn> Kilos what does he do?
<Kilos> he does finger/hand/palmprint machines and other security stuff magespawn 
<Kilos> also tracking units 
<magespawn> Sounds cool, but lots of driving can be very tiring.
<Kilos> yes he is always poegaai
<magespawn> Had one windows laptop that the registry was corrupted so wouldn't get past the boot screen with the progress bar
<Kilos> there is a good reg cleaner and other fixer upper for windows
<Kilos> ccleaner
<Kilos> sorts out many other probs too and speeds up pc
<Kilos> and the nice thing is its free
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> Is that on a rwscue disk?
<magespawn> Rescue
<Kilos> a strange occurence in the windows world
<Kilos> i think you can get the cd as well
<magespawn> Usually a linus program
<Kilos> i got maaz to find it for me when ian gf's pc got to bad to use
<magespawn> Linux
<Kilos> Maaz, google ccleaner for windows
<Maaz> Kilos: "CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download" http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner :: "CCleaner - Download" http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download :: "CCleaner - Advanced Windows files" http://www.piriform.com/docs/ccleaner/ccleaner-rules/windows-tab/advanced-windows-files :: "CCleaner - Download.com" http://download.cnet.com/CCleaner/3000-18512_4-10315544.html :: "CCleaner 3.17.1689 Download for Windows / FileHorse.com" http
<Kilos> repairs many faults
<Kilos> but normally with windows you can boot from a cd and go install and then get to recovery and run that
<magespawn> This one would not even start though
<magespawn> And the copy of windows is pirated too so need reactivation witha legal product key
<Kilos> ya ive had that. boot from cd and go install then i think two steps further then do recovery to 1
<magespawn> I used the windows repair
<Kilos> what windows is it?
<Kilos> ah its fixed now?
<magespawn> Xp thank goodness
<magespawn> Yup except the activation
<Kilos> i dunno if my one can help you
<Kilos> i will never use it again but it might see its on a strange pc
<magespawn> Its an xp professional
<Kilos> lo dLimit 
<Kilos> Maaz, seen gussie
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't know who gussie is
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 9 hours, 9 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2012-04-13 02:53:36 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2012-04-10 10:42:16 PDT
<inetpro> eish
 * inetpro feels like Maaz is spying on him
<inetpro> Kilos: guten abend
<Kilos> ya boetie, jy is skaars ne
<inetpro> Kilos: almal is skaars
<inetpro> jy ook
<inetpro> hoekom moet ek met myself gesels?
<Kilos> ya man ek rek daai goed
<inetpro> mense gaan dink ek is nie lekker nie
<Kilos> ja ek wonder party keer
<inetpro> dis net op twitter waar ek met myself mag gesels :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man hier ook
<Kilos> ek kom nou en dan in om te kyk wat aangaan
<magespawn> Been a busy week for a lot of ppl
 * inetpro had another rough week
<superfly> Well, my week was busy, but oh so productive
<Kilos> thats good superfly tell us what you did
<inetpro> migrain gave me a rough time on Wednesday and stretched it through Thursday
<Kilos> eish inetpro that sucks
<inetpro> at least I felt like a different person again today
<superfly> Kilos: added the ability to tell Eskom R20 on our airtime device
<Kilos> superfly, ??
<Kilos> what has eskom to do with airtime
<superfly> nothing
<superfly> but we can now sell it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> superfly: nice
<Kilos> im  lost
<Kilos> you can sell prepaid power/
<superfly> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> ah
<superfly> inetpro: our sales lady will be in Joburg the week after next, I think
<Kilos> took me a while
<inetpro> superfly: sounds like good news
<superfly> Kilos: good exercise for the brain :-P
 * Kilos looks around for brain
<Kilos> maybe i sold it some time
<magespawn> Superfly do you do the portable airtime devices?
<superfly> magespawn: yup
<superfly> www.nomanini.com
<magespawn> I want one for my shop.
<superfly> hrm, that's a very old label on the device on the web site
<superfly> magespawn: OK, pm me your e-mail address, and I'll mail you when our sales lady is in Joburg
<magespawn> I am in hluhluwe though
<superfly> oh right
<superfly> mail me, I'll mail you back with our sales lady's e-mail address
<superfly> then you can mail her and ask her about it
<magespawn> Just pm with mine
<inetpro> superfly: what's that company name of yours again?
<magespawn> There is a contact form on the website, I can use that.
<inetpro> ahh... ^^^
<inetpro> wow, that website looks diferent since I looked last time
<superfly> magespawn: no, I'll mail you from my work address, don't bother with the contact form
<magespawn> Okay cool ty.
<magespawn> Have an early start, so I am off to bed, night all.
<Kilos> night magespawn 
<superfly> night magespawn
<Kilos> night all sleep tight.
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-14
<superfly> Maaz: tell Kilos Good morning!
<Maaz> superfly: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<superfly> inetpro: will do (re: e-mail)
<kbmonkey_> good morning
<superfly> hi kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> hello superfly. we can feel some winter weather
<superfly> can you? it was hot here last night
<superfly> the breeze was in the 20s
<superfly> and then it rained a bit tooo
<superfly> *too
<kbmonkey> there's a cold front in kzn
<superfly> was awesome standing outside with the warm wind and the rain falling down on you
<kbmonkey> rain is always nice
<nuvolari> *rumble rumble rumble*
 * nuvolari is grumpy at Vodadum
<magespawn> Evening all.
<sakhi> Evening
<magespawn> I am off see you a little later.
<kbmonkey> helloo
<kodez> greetings everyone
<kbmonkey> hi kodez 
<kbmonkey> whats up this Saturday eve
<kodez> hi kbmonkey. how are you? i am just relaxing. i can't sleep
<kbmonkey> I'm trying out ncurses in python
<kodez> what's ncurses?
<kbmonkey> sleep is overrated sometimes, other times one dies for it :p
<kbmonkey> ncurses is a library to draw ascii on the terminal
<kbmonkey> for making CLI apps with windows/input etc
<kodez> kwl. where can i learn more about ncurses?
<kbmonkey> I'm using http://docs.python.org/howto/curses.html
<kbmonkey> but that may be a bit technical unless you plan to code for it
<kbmonkey> in fact, I'm not sure why i'm doing it at this hour on a sat, but oh well :D
<kbmonkey> coffee is wearing off, too
<kodez> learning doesn't have a time frame
<kbmonkey> indeed :]
#ubuntu-za 2012-04-15
<inetpro> 15/04 00:13:13 <kbmonkey> in fact, I'm not sure why i'm doing it at this hour on a sat, but oh well :D
<inetpro> kbmonkey: you mean on a Sunday morning
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<superfly> hiya inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: heh
<inetpro> how goes it this evening?
<superfly> inetpro: decent... the usual family things on the go
<inetpro> nice
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-08
<inetpro> good morning Kilos
<inetpro> and good morning to everyone else
<Kilos> good morning inetpro 
<superfly> aloha inetpro
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> and superfly and others
<superfly> Kilos: oom is laat vanoggend. slaap oom nog? :-P
<Kilos> nee ek gesels met ian. hulle het n inbraak gehad gisteraand terwyl hulle daar was
<Kilos> gaan dit goed met julle superfly ?
<Kilos> gellukig het die skelms gehol
<superfly> :-( jammer om dit te hoor
<superfly> oh good
<superfly> Kilos: ja, we're all good. just a bietjie tired, as usual
<Kilos> ai! julle moet nou en dan slaap ook
<superfly> Kilos: we do
<superfly> occasionally :-P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> burning the candle at both ends leaves you with a short wick and no base to rest on
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<Kilos> please try make the meeting on the 15th, some guys wanna discuss what you want for your ubuntu thingie with postcards picks etc
<Kilos> inetpro, maiatoday ,you wanna add it to the agenda?
<inetpro> Kilos: we can discuss that in administrativia
<inetpro> if you want
<Kilos> oh, doesnt it get added there
<inetpro> but I think it is quite obvious what maia needs
<Kilos> yes please, i think its a great idea
<inetpro> Kilos: all she needs is evidence 
<Kilos> ya man but things like post cards, snail mail sucks
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> so wanna know things like emailing photos etc
<inetpro> not sure I noticed anything about postcards
<Kilos> or photos
<inetpro> maybe maia can just explain here Kilos
<Kilos> ok
<maiatoday> Hi Kilos
<maiatoday> I'll do my best
<Kilos> are you well maiatoday ?
<Kilos> no one can ask for more than your best
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<magespawn> good morning 
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey
<magespawn> how do i copy all of a certain type of file from all folders on a drive to another folder on that drive?
<magespawn> for eg. all *.jpg files
<Kilos> have you tried just that
<superfly> doesn't cp -r *.jpg dest/dir/ work?
<magespawn> will that take all the files regardless of the dir they are in?
<Kilos> whew
<Squirm> -r should be recursive
<Squirm> so it'll move down the directory structure
<magespawn> okay will give it a go 
<henkj> won't -r only recursively copy dirs matching the glob?
<henkj> so it won't find anything in a directory in this case
<Squirm> it'll be quick to test it though
<henkj> I was thinking something like find /path/to/disk1 -regex "*.jpg" | xargs cp
<henkj> btu I'm not sure about the xargs syntax
<magespawn> so then i could put all the files in the root of the external drive to have the first command work
<henkj> oh wait, you can do it all with just find
<Squirm> ok, the -r never work for me
<henkj> find /path/to/disk1 -name "*.jpg" -exec cp '{}' /path/to/dest/
<henkj> may need a \; at the end there
<henkj> http://content.hccfl.edu/pollock/unix/findcmd.htm actually says what I was suggesting with xargs won't work
<Squirm> I have found a local, cheap supplier of the 8Gb Nexus 4. Is it worth actually buying the 8Gb version? I'm scared I'd run out of space seeing as it can't take a micro sd card :/
<magespawn> funny i was just reading that too
<henkj> Squirm: depends how you use the phone, basically I only use storage for apps, and some music
<henkj> I'm using ~3 gigs on my s3
<magespawn> so my specific example would be find /media/The Black Hole -name "*.jpg" -exec cp "{}" /media/The Black Hole/Recovered
<henkj> that may infinite loop
<henkj> also you need to escap the spaces in The Black Hole
<magespawn> i never got close to using the 16 gig on my n900
<Squirm> cause the nexus 4 beats the S3, only issue is storage. was going to buy the 16Gb but it's too expensive to import it and I found this 8Gb locally
<magespawn> okay not sure what that means
<magespawn> like so 
<Squirm>  /media/The\ Black\ Hole
<henkj> what Squirm said :)
<magespawn> ah right ty
<henkj> Squirm: things that eat storage on a phone, pics and music, think if you will need that much storage
<henkj> apps will comfortably fit in a few gb
<Squirm> I'd like some music. Pics are easy to copy to pc
<magespawn> So i just insert the back slash after the letter but leave the space too?
<Squirm> magespawn: yep
<henkj> magespawn: you need a backslash before every space
<henkj> well every space that doesn't separate different arguments
<Squirm> before every space in a sungle directory
<Squirm> what he said
<Squirm> s/sungle/single
<magespawn> right thanks guys
<inetpro> magespawn: rsync
<inetpro> rsync -a --include '*/' --include '*.mp3' --exclude '*' source/ target/
<magespawn> i have 749 directories that i need to move the pictures out of with an average of 500 files per directory all mixed types
<henkj> rsync is probably better, I'm not as familiar with it though
<Squirm> then you could probably do something like
<Squirm> --include '*.mp3' '*.jpg' '*.png'
<Squirm> but I don't know rsync
<Squirm> or you'd need a seperate --include for each file type
<inetpro> magespawn: see http://maururu.net/2007/rsync-only-files-matching-pattern/
<magespawn> ty
<inetpro> and or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763833
<inetpro> and man rsync
<inetpro> spaces in names can cause lots of headaches
<magespawn> i will remember that nest time i rename the external drive
<magespawn> would it be better if the source and target are two different drives?
<Kilos> hi zeref what happened to debian?
<zeref_debian> lappy (zeref) is off
<zeref_debian> :D
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> yes to the alst question
<magespawn> last also
<Squirm> I see I should be able to put the Nexus into usb host mode too
<magespawn> and i do need a trailing slash after the source
<Squirm> magespawn: I don't think it would make a difference. but just put it there :P
<magespawn> the trailing slash after the source is supposed to stop the creation of new directories
<Kilos> hi drussell hoe gaan dit
<drussell> Kilos: it's all good, how about you?
<Kilos> good ty drussell 
<not_found> goeie more Suid Afrika
<Kilos> morning not_found 
<Kilos> lost again i see
<not_found> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> shame
<Kilos> fine thanks not_found  and you lad?
<not_found> alive and kicking... got my normal 4 days off so I am pretty chuffed at the moment :)
<not_found> going to the big city tomorrow to buy my first guitar...
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> afternoon y'all
<Kilos> hi magespawn Trixar_za 
<magespawn> how are things Kilos?
<magespawn> warm and sunny here
<Kilos> yeah lekker. nights are kinda nippy
<Kilos> 31°c here they say
<Kilos> Maaz, weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<Kilos> oh no he be sick again
<Kilos> inetpro, fix him
<magespawn> nice time of year though, i enjoy it
<Kilos> nope summer better
<inetpro> Kilos: what must I fix?
<magespawn> should come down here for winter and go up there for summer
<Kilos> the weather from maaz
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> yeah thats the ideal magespawn 
<Kilos> inetpro, why not?
<inetpro> Kilos: just go to http://weatherspark.com/#!graphs;a=South_Africa/Pretoria
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just now you will be saying==== man weather
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> bad when one gets old and lazy hey?
<Kilos> old is fine, its lazy thats the prob
<inetpro> Kilos: there's lots of interesting info in the link above, much more than what your QA gives you
<Kilos> all we want is the temp now at the moment
<Kilos> sigh
 * Kilos needs to reboot to kde 12.04 to get QA online
<Kilos> sjoe
<Squirm> back to work tomorrow...
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<Kilos> haha magestudy 
<Kilos> what you studying
<magestudy> n+
<georgelappies> hi Kilos, how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<magestudy> diginet is cheaper than vdsl
<magestudy> i wonder if those prices are going to come down more
<Squirm> we just got 4x4mb bonded lines at the school
<Squirm> but we're not running at full :/
<Squirm> start work tomorrow. so will find out what's happening
<Squirm> but it still means I download at 350kb/s :P
<magestudy> leased lines are more expensive but it has no contention
<Squirm> we had a 4:1 contention with esn. but now we're with Mweb, still subsidised through esn though
<Squirm> esn = e-schools network
<magestudy> more info?
<Squirm> magestudy: like what?
<magestudy> on the esn, first time i am hearing about it
<Squirm> ah
<Squirm> it's an ISP on the TENET backbone
<Squirm> they give good deals to the education sector
 * magestudy goes to google
<Squirm> magestudy: http://www.esn.org.za/
<Squirm> they even give cheaper rates to staff who work at a school with esn
<Squirm> have to run. be back in 20
<Squirm> shops about to close :p
<magestudy> later all
<Squirm> k
<Squirm> lo
<kbmonkey> good eve
<Cantide> hello '<
<kbmonkey> what is up Cantide 
<Cantide> not much :p
<Cantide> sipping coffee and contemplating typing a heavy email
<Cantide> what about you?
<kbmonkey> it's the 8th. for some reason I thought it's the monthly meet :p
<Cantide> :D
<Cantide> we can have an informal meet, just the two of us :p
<Cantide> umm, that wasn't supposed to sound suggestive -_-;
<kbmonkey> lol
<kbmonkey> every meet on irc is informal then
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> i just want someone to get 14.04 from the future for me
<kbmonkey> in that much of a hurry, huh?
<kbmonkey> I'm thinking to rebuild the media pc to include xbmc autoconfigured
<kbmonkey> not sure why I couldn't get xbmc installed on 11.04. major dependency collisions
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> i should check xbmc out sometime..
<Cantide> it must be popular for a reason >_>
<Cantide> ah, and about 14.04 - I am eager to see Ubuntu Touch and the Ubuntu desktop converge, and Unity Next and Mir look promising :)
<kbmonkey> Unity must be popular
<Cantide> why?
<Cantide> it was rather controversial about a year ago
<Cantide>  but i think now that people can see the direction in which Canonical is going, Unity makes a lot more sense
<kbmonkey> ah you know how users get when their candy changes flavors ;)
<Cantide> :p
<kbmonkey> personally I like trying new things
<kbmonkey> so I tried a different wm while unity teeths
<Kilos> evening kbmonkey cantide
<Cantide> hey Kilos :)
<Cantide> which WM did you try?
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos my main man
<kbmonkey> hoe ganit?
<Kilos> what you want?
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> well ty and you laddy
<kbmonkey> hey watch your ports ;)
<Cantide> especially your backport >_>
<Kilos> haha
<Cantide> j/k :p
<Cantide> also, backport != port
<Cantide> err, well in that sense anyway
<kbmonkey> lol!
<kbmonkey> I tried snapwm Cantide. 
<Cantide> okay :p
<Cantide> I will look it up now >_>
<kbmonkey> still using it, it's groovy
<Kilos> you are a bit early for the monthly meeting kbmonkey 
<Kilos> next monday
<Cantide> looks nice
 * Cantide takes note
<kbmonkey> I am Kilos! I think you are getting through to me ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nice to see you here on another night too
<kbmonkey> Cantide, there is another one I am wanting to try: i3wm.org
<kbmonkey> :D Kilos 
<kbmonkey> that is if you are into tiling wm's
<Kilos> whats a wm?
<Cantide> window manager
<Kilos> ah ty not wireless module
<Cantide> not that, no :p
<kbmonkey> I use the i3 screen locker, it is pretty
<Cantide> we were discussing Unity
<smile4ever> hi Kilos & kbmonkey & Cantide :)
<Cantide> hey smile4ever :)
<smile4ever> Cantide: how are you? :)
<Cantide> smile4ever, awesome, thanks :)
<Cantide> and you?
<smile4ever> I'm fine :)
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> trying to order my graduation gown online '-'
<Squirm> boredom
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> Cantide: good luck :p
<smile4ever> Kilos: hi :) 
<Cantide> thanks :)
<kbmonkey> hi smile4ever
<kbmonkey> hey good luck with that grad Cantide :)
<kbmonkey> wow the 3g is flakey this whole week
<kbmonkey> I must have reconnected it over 10 times yesterday
<Cantide> thanks kbmonkey :)
<superfly> evening
<Cantide> hello~
<superfly> kbmonkey: Ubuntu hour on Sunday the 2nd of June
<superfly> I'm going to be up in KZN (well, the whole family is)
<Cantide> wait.. where?
<superfly> Cantide: kinda all over. got a wedding in Port Shepstone the Saturday before (and will be in PS for the whole week), and then moving north up to Hluhluwe on the Sunday till the Wednesday
<kbmonkey> hi superfly 
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> I meant the Ubuntu hour
<Cantide> but that does sound like a nice trip :p
<kbmonkey> ah good good, is there an event page or one I can help create?
<superfly> Cantide: not too sure. nuvolari is in ballito
<Cantide> oh yeah, i remember we were talking about this a while ago
<Cantide> and Umhlanga seemed like a good location
<superfly> kbmonkey: I asked nuvolari to organise, but I doubt he minds if you help out :-)
<superfly> Cantide: where are you?
<kbmonkey> sure thing :)
<Cantide> Queensburgh :<
<smile4ever> kbmonkey: hi :) big hug ;)
<kbmonkey> :]
<kbmonkey> sure why not. hugs all round!
 * Kilos hides
<kbmonkey> ag kom nou Kilos 
<Kilos> joking man
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> haha
<charl> good evening all
<charl> how's it going
<Cantide> hey~
<charl> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> hi charl all well ty and you?
<charl> i'm good thanks Kilos 
<superfly> we are very huggy at work
<kbmonkey> really? I think I'll go crazy, especially in the mornings before any coffee ;)
<Kiloslol> oh my
<kbmonkey> usually it takes a good few metal songs for me to get huggy
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> if we hugged at work, it would probably be seen as sexual harassment
<Cantide> lame corporate environment :/
<kbmonkey> was listening to Severed Fifth today. Do you know them Cantide ?
<Cantide> I don't..
<Cantide> i don't listen to much metal these days
<Cantide> Rammstein being about the closest to metal that I listen to
<kbmonkey> the lead singer is ubuntu's community manager. lol :)
<Cantide> haha
<kbmonkey> their music is free, creative commons
<Cantide> who is the community manager?
<Cantide> I was thinking Jono Bacon
<superfly> kbmonkey: have you listened to Obsidian Shell?
<Cantide> but he's not quite that, is he?
<kbmonkey> yes, it's Jono
<Cantide> aha
<smile4ever> bye :)
<Cantide> bye smile4ever 'o'
<kbmonkey> everyone hugs smile4ever bye!
<Cantide> kbmonkey, do you have a link?
<superfly> kbmonkey: has the production quality improved over time? I found the first album sadly lacking :-(
<smile4ever> good night both of you :)
<kbmonkey> yes the second album is much better superfly, indeed.
<kbmonkey> No I have not heard Obsidian Shell, I'll investigate
<superfly> kbmonkey: have you listened to much of Demon Hunter?
<superfly> I'm used to their quality
<kbmonkey> yes some of Demon Hunter
<superfly> kbmonkey: https://soundcloud.com/obsidianshell
<kbmonkey> sure Cantide hang on
<superfly> Obsidian Shell is more like Evanessence
<superfly> kbmonkey: but their stuff is also creative commons
<kbmonkey> thanks superfly
<kbmonkey> oh dear, browsing is stuck again. eish.
<kbmonkey> Cantide, http://www.last.fm/music/Severed+Fifth
<superfly> thank nlsthzn, he was the one that put me onto them
<Cantide> thanks :)
<kbmonkey> I'm getting some Obsidian now
<kbmonkey> ah nice I like. nice chilled rock.
<kbmonkey> so much music, so little bandwidth
<kbmonkey> all CC content should be freely accessible
<Cantide> I am more into this sort of thing these days: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uM5ApeYC4Iw
 * Cantide coughs
<Cantide> KPop alert '<
<Cantide> I find them more attractive than Jono (no offense to Jono)
<Cantide> and their voices slightly easier on the ears
<Kilos> oh kbmonkey have a look at connman, maybe it will work with some tweaking by you and then you might have an auto connect nm
<Kilos> still under developement i think
<superfly> Cantide: way too slow for me
<Cantide> :p
<superfly> Cantide: I'll take Gangnam Style any day ;-)
<Cantide> of course KPop love songs won't appeal to everyone
<Cantide> eh
<Cantide> He is making a new track apparently
<Cantide> i hope it is better artistically :p
<Cantide> oh, you might prefer 서태지 then..
<Cantide> of all the Korean music i know
<Cantide> this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwpLLxr2F0I
<Cantide> He's often likened to Korn >.<
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> night Kilos
<kbmonkey> night Kilos 
<kbmonkey> that is an interesting name. +1 for those characters displaying properly 
<charl> wow this is nice! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kQxh5N9jvM
<charl> gravity powered lamps
<Cantide> kbmonkey, hehe :) I am used to typing in Korean '-'
<Cantide> oh, nice idea :)
<kbmonkey> ah that is a nice light :]
<charl> been looking at this today: http://cubieboard.org/
<kbmonkey> neat
<kbmonkey> night all. sleep tight
<Cantide> night night
<inetpro> any sysadmins around here with a bit of experience looking for a new job in Pretoria/Jhb? See: http://sensepost.com/blog/8574.html
<zeref_debian> inetpro: the Not essential, but bonus points for section is lols
<Trixar_za> Ironic. I would be perfect for that job except I lack reliable transport
<Trixar_za> More reason to get a car
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-09
<Kilos> hi superfly maiatoday and others
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<Kilos> ohi magespawn 
<superfly> hi Kilos, maiatoday, magespawn (when you get here)
<Kilos> oh didnt he turn on the show away again?
<superfly> maybe
<magespawn> good morning maiatoday Kilos superfly
<magespawn> no the power was down briefly last night
<magespawn> auto rejoin
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> and i could not get on from home last night, flaky 3G
<Kilos> stable power has become a big prob in za hey
<Kilos> and 3g has been bad for about 3 weeks now
<Kilos> maybe time to call 8ta again
<Kilos> its stable but so slow its eina
<maiatoday> hi magespawn
<magespawn> just listening to some of the music links you guys posted last night
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, maia[tab], superfly, magespawn, and all the lurkers
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> hey inetpro
<Symmetria> argh, vmware giving me grief
<magespawn> i liked that job description you posted, amusing
<Symmetria> I dont get this, I have a linux system under a vmware instance, if I download files to it, I get 250k/second, if I download the same file to the host machine, I get 18meg/second
<inetpro> magespawn: yep, thought so myself
<inetpro> magespawn: looks like a fun place to work for
<inetpro> if I didn't have enough to do where I am I would apply
<magespawn> indeed, just not qualified to do all that yet
<magespawn> and i am in hluhluwe
<Symmetria> heh, general rule about applying for jobs
<magespawn> apply anyway
<inetpro> magespawn: if you know someone please refer them there
<Symmetria> dont apply for things you can actually already do, there is no faster way to grow than to throw yourself in the deep end and make yourself sink or swim
<magespawn> will do inetpro
<Symmetria> seriously, every job I have ever taken when I started it, I had no clue how to do half of it, and then *made* it work
<Symmetria> it forced me to learn, hard and fast 
<magespawn> Symmetria: true just would like to have an vague idea first
<Symmetria> magespawn you think when I originally took the job at tenet that I had any clue how to be a CTO? ;p
<Symmetria> lol, I knew a fair amount of networking, but the rest of it? lol, that I learnt on the job 
<Symmetria> (luckily I was relatively good at it)
<magespawn> Symmetria: I studied Nature Conservation, and I am qualified Field Guide, but all my computer knowledge is very spotty mostly relates to desk top hardware
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> back at work :/
<Kilos> hi Squirm Symmetria 
<magespawn> Squirm: :(
<magespawn> Symmetria: so i would be willing to do it but not too sure if they would take somebody on like that
<Symmetria> magespawn *LOL* that implies you let them know about your lack of experience :) the trick on a cv is never to lie, but rather... divert attention away from the short comings :)
<magespawn> right, I think the only think on my CV pc related is A+ and two years of running my shop
<magespawn> and today I cannot get my shared printer to print
<Squirm> magespawn: in my years of being in IT(not many), I still hate printing
<Squirm> :/
<magespawn> my windows laptop continually loses the network hp printer, drives me mad
<Squirm> Symmetria: at the RH course I went on last year, our instructor made a joke. 2 printers 1 CUPS
<henkj> lol Squirm 
<magespawn> and of course the windows has never be able to print to the shared printer
<henkj> I've been too lazy to share my printer on the network, just pass the really long usb cable between machines when someone needs to print
<Squirm> henkj: it was really funny at the time. completely out of the blue
<magespawn> i missed that one
<Squirm> magespawn: I'm glad you missed it. not an experience I'd wish on anyone
<magespawn> meant the joke
<Squirm> magespawn: I know
<magespawn> hah 
<Squirm> I need to get out of my techy field :/
<henkj> magespawn: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shock_site
<Squirm> just going to wait out the year. Get RHCE udner my belt
<Squirm> henkj: how could you post such a thing :O
<Squirm> especially without being able to watch the reaction
<henkj> Squirm: it's wikipedia, it's safe
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> ah, I see it just has a description
<magespawn> i did have the misfortune of being shown the video in question
<henkj> I wanted to do CISSP, but I won't get it through my current job :(
<magespawn> why RHCE Squirm?
<magespawn> i thought ubuntu had its own certification
<Squirm> magespawn: I want to go into Linux Server Administration
<magespawn> is it difficult?
<Squirm> Red Hat seemed the most worthwhile option for that
<Squirm> umm
<magespawn> i suppose that is relative
<Squirm> http://www.redhat.com/training/courses/ex200/examobjective
<Squirm> if you scroll down, there is an exam objectives secion
<Squirm> personally, I didn't find the first one all that difficult(which is that one)
<Squirm> you need RHCSA to get your RHCE
<Squirm> so I'm a certified System Admin
<Squirm> though, after RHCE, you kind of start... specialising
<Squirm> Network Security, Performance, SELinux, etc
<Squirm> get 5 of those and you become a Red Hat Architect
<Squirm> which is really good
<Squirm> but Obsidian(the company I did training with), charge about R20k for each of those more, "specialised" courses
<magespawn> wow 
<magespawn> Squirm: can you do a self study or something online?
<magespawn> brb restart
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peoples
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> lovely winter preview we've been having down here :o
<ThatGraemeGuy> brrrrr
<Squirm> disconnected 20min ago. boss is trying to get our bonded connection up
<Squirm> magespawn: you can self study and just do the exams
<Squirm> ex200 = RHCSA
<Squirm> I think the ex200 exam is about R2500/R3000
<superfly> morning ThatGraemeGuy
<superfly> and everyone else who I haven't said hi to yet
<Squirm> hello superfly 
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 zeref_debian 
<Vince_0> Haai
<magespawn> hey all back from reboot
<Squirm> [09:51:59] .:Squirm:. disconnected 20min ago. boss is trying to get our bonded connection up
<Squirm> [09:52:08] .:Squirm:. magespawn: you can self study and just do the exams
<Squirm> [09:52:20] .:Squirm:. ex200 = RHCSA
<Squirm> [09:52:38] .:Squirm:. I think the ex200 exam is about R2500/R3000
<magespawn> ty Squirm
<magespawn> that is usually the way i like to do things
<Kilos> gonna be lotsa magestudy then
<magespawn> that is a good thing Kilos
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> one can never know enough
<Kilos> or too much should i say
<magespawn> going to finish the others first
<Symmetria> ugh why does multicast have to be such a pain in the ass to setup
 * Symmetria filters hetzner in entirety from all the servers he runs
<Squirm> superfly: another one of her osngs http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCYN-KM6boA
<Squirm> lol Symmetria
<Squirm> shame :p
<Squirm> s/osngs/songs/
<Kilos> hi theblazehen Trixar_za 
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
 * inetpro now has very mixed feelings after a call from Vodacom - they finally have a Note II in stock
<Trixar_za> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> now to decide, take it or wait?
<theblazehen> inetpro, why not take it?
<inetpro> theblazehen: the S4 is coming
<theblazehen> ok
<inetpro> and then CellC has just announced new pricing
<theblazehen> nice
 * inetpro needs to consider all options very carefully now
<theblazehen> true
<Squirm> I found someone coming from the States in 2 weeks
<Squirm> Nexus 4, here I come
<theblazehen> Squirm, awesome
<inetpro> Squirm: that's a nice phone, but how does it stack up against the S4?
<Squirm> inetpro: it's just better than the S3
<Squirm> so it doesnt :P
<Squirm> inetpro: besides being $350 USD to the 16Gb version
<Squirm> s/to/for
<inetpro> Squirm: $350 for the Nexus?
<inetpro> that Nexus is from LG?
<Squirm> inetpro: yep
<Squirm> www.google.co.za/nexus/4
<Squirm> the only downfall I can see. is it doesn't have an sd card slot
<inetpro> those Nexus phones have always been good but I don't know LG to much
<Squirm> but R3500 vs R7000 between the Nexus 4 and S3, just for a micro sd card
<Squirm> well, I'm going out on a limb and trusting google on this one
<Squirm> and hoping google made good judgement
<magespawn> isn't the nexus 4 one of the phones that supports ubuntu touch?
<Squirm> indeed
<magespawn> that would swing it for me then
 * inetpro wonders what makes it work for ubuntu touch, why can the newer devices not run ubuntu touch?
<inetpro> surely it's just a matter of time until people have figured how to do it?
<Squirm> inetpro: yeah it is
<Squirm> I just it's getting it to work with the hardware
 * magespawn would like someone to port to the n900
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> inetpro: het jy opgelet die vliee is baie minder vanjaar
<inetpro> Kilos: why?
<Kilos> i think its because of the increase of wasps, they eat fly larvae
<inetpro> Squirm: note that with the nexus 4 you can't remove the battery
 * inetpro looking at battery life I should get the Note II
<inetpro> Kilos: ahh, that sounds like an interesting point
<inetpro> I did notice as well
<Kilos> they been min this year.
<Squirm> inetpro: I know
<Kilos> lekker though, flies are a big nuisance
<inetpro> Squirm: just as long as you know
<Kilos> ouch Squirm . battery goes you gotta buy a new fone
<Squirm> inetpro: the price still puts it in my good books though :P
<inetpro> I get very irritated about bad battery life of these modern phones
<inetpro> so far I have found that after two years of usage it's time to replace a battery
<Squirm> inetpro: thing is. for the same price. I have a choice between the Nexus 4 or the Gaaxy s2
<Squirm> s/gaaxy/Galaxy
<tonberry352_> does anyone import the nexus 4 at a decent price yet?
<Squirm> tonberry352_: I couldnt fine anything
<Squirm> I see the 8Gbs going for R5k on bidorbuy
<tonberry352_> i gave up looking a while ago
<Squirm> and Esquire also had them for about R5k, but they havent sold them for about 6months
<magespawn> maybe cacell.co.za?
<Squirm> R5k
<magespawn> price fixing
<Squirm> I lie
<Squirm> R6k
<magespawn> i like the look of the note II
<Squirm> magespawn: it is nice. just a fair amount larger than the Nexus 4
<Squirm> 5.5", I see the S4 is 5"
<Squirm> S3 and Nexus 4 is 4.7"
<magespawn> not much change
<Squirm> S2 is 4.3" I think
<Squirm> as a phone. the 4.7" is a push for me. I like the size of the S2
<Squirm> even the S3 mini at 4"
<magespawn> looks ways i would like the nokia lumnia 920
<magespawn> lumia
<Kilos> hey magespawn i think i found the prob with ians pc. not bios but psu
<Kilos> watching to see if it crashes again
<magespawn> really? what exactly?
<Kilos> im lost. sometimes worked and other times not
<Kilos> or would crash halfway through an install
<magespawn> have you checked the voltage outputs on the psu?
<Kilos> nope just swopped to see and it works with my psu in it
<magespawn> ahh probable the cause then
<Kilos> will put it in my pc and check voltages with pc health in bios
<magespawn> but test and retest
<Kilos> yeah
<Symmetria> http://www.efnet.org/ <=== nice, hetzner supports ddos kiddies
<Symmetria> in the name of revenue
<Squirm> magespawn: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Ultra-Power-Supply-Tester-Review
<Squirm> I hope you have something like that
<magespawn> something similar, mine does not look as good
<Squirm> good. cause wow they're helpful
<magespawn> anybody used/heard of these guys http://www.pifactory.co.za/Online
<magespawn> Maaz USD to ZAR
<Maaz> magespawn: Sorry...
<magespawn> wrong command 
<magespawn> Maaz google USD to ZAR
<Maaz> magespawn: "USDZAR=X: Summary for USD/ZAR- Yahoo! Finance" http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=USDZAR=X :: "USD to ZAR Exchange Rate - Bloomberg" http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/USDZAR:CUR :: "USD to ZAR - Currency Converter" http://themoneyconverter.com/USD/ZAR.aspx :: "ZAR to USD - Currency Converter" http://themoneyconverter.com/ZAR/USD.aspx :: "Convert United States
<Maaz> Dollars (USD) and South African Rand (ZAR ..." http://coinmill.com/USD_ZAR.html :: "XE.com …
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<magespawn> later all, home time
<psyatw> hi magespawn 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> they all on the way home methinks
<psyatw> yeah, I think so too
<psyatw> and I will do the same thing soon as well
<inetpro> psyatw: sup?
<psyatw> inetpro, I finally finished sending all the documents to my future employer, so now I have a few more weeks to finish setting up everything here at my friend's office before we're moving to Poland at the beginning of next month
<psyatw> I was very tired for the past few days, I hope it will be better in the course of this week
<psyatw> inetpro, and what about you?
<inetpro> psyatw: what are you setting up?
<psyatw> inetpro, the entire office environment here already runs ubuntu servers and kubuntu desktops, I just need to take care of a few last-minute things
<inetpro> well in this channel you don't ask to ask, just ask
<psyatw> of course, I know
<psyatw> but I think in general I already know everything I need to know or I figure it out easily
<psyatw> I just have some instabilities with ubuntu kernels, but I think I'll figure that out too
<Trixar_za> What kind of instabilities? Which are the main culprits?
<psyatw> the systems crash with a kernel dump and it's hard for me to pinpoint where exactly the problems lie
<psyatw> I suspect they may be related to graphics, but I am not sure and I don't know much about kernel debugging (even if I know quite a bit about kernel internals)
<inetpro> no trace in syslog?
<miles__> ai!
<inetpro> miles__: uh oh! What happened?
<miles__> swopped modem from ians pc to mine
<miles__> forgot that ghost command
<inetpro> Maaz: ghost
<Maaz> inetpro: ghost is /msg NickServ GHOST <nick> <password>
<miles__> ty
<inetpro> wb Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: BTW, an easy way for GUI guys to view system logs in KDE is ksystemlog
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> oh not the cat tail thingie
<inetpro> just press Alt+F2 and type ksystemlog
<tonberry352_> and hope it scrolls in the right direction...
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> and it's probably somewhere in your menu
<psyatw> inetpro, I'll have a look later
<inetpro> Kilos: under the System menu
<Kilos> why you telling me this? my kde works
<psyatw> but it's a bit embarrassing to experience these crashes while all other things work fine
<inetpro> Kilos: for next time :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> there must be a reason psyatw 
<Kilos> inetpro: you remember much better than me
<psyatw> Kilos, I think some patch in the kernel causes them, they didn't occur before with the desktops running on Slackware
<Kilos> and you my friend so when i get stuck ill ask you
<psyatw> but apart from that kubuntu works really well, I don't have anything to complain about it
<inetpro> Kilos: go look at it, it's quite nifty
<Kilos> whew lotsa info
<Kilos> understanding what you see is the trick
<Kilos> psyatw: there must be a way to see whats going wrong
<Kilos> did you look at that ksystemlog
<psyatw> Kilos, so far I haven't had a look at that, but I looked at dmesg before
<psyatw> Kilos, I think I'll just try some unpatched ubuntu kernels and see how those perform
<Kilos> ah
<psyatw> I could learn about debugging kernels everything and I should, but now is not the right time for that
<bakuman2> a
<bakuman> b
<Trixar_za> That reminds me
 * Trixar_za strokes RazorQt
<inetpro> bakuman: and c?
<bakuman> ek ken nie die alfabet so ver nie
<inetpro> ai!
<Trixar_za> I love how people will always develop a lightweight alternative for every kind of enviroment
<Trixar_za> For GNOME it's XFCE4 and (really lightweight) LXDE. For KDE there is now Razor-qt that uses Qt4 as it's base.
<Tonberry_> and you can always go openbox or xmonad or a few others i cant remember
<Kilos> Trixar_za: you using kde now?
<Trixar_za> No, but I have Qt and GTK installed
<Trixar_za> so I can play with Razor-qt
<Trixar_za> Actually, it's the only reason besides VLC that I have Qt installed
<Trixar_za> It's still a little hard to explain to people that I don't use Linux as a toy when I actually spend so much time playing with components for it.
<Trixar_za> Well, it's not an average Window user's idea of a toy anyway :P
<Trixar_za> Windows*
<inetpro> yikes!
 * inetpro just got a popup message "Your battery capacity is 48%. This means your battery is broken and needs a replacement."
<Kilos> ouch inetpro 
<inetpro> not sure what to make of that, see someone reporting that as a bug
<inetpro> on gentoo that is
<Kilos> cell battery?
<inetpro> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-857650-view-previous.html?sid=f4da77c40ee69bfc44710e586109b13c
<inetpro> Kilos: no, on the laptop
<Kilos> oh lappy
<Kilos> well lets hope its a bug and not a messed up battery
<inetpro> sadly I can not see any value for the battery in the BIOS
<Kilos> when last was it charged?
<inetpro> it's always in the charger
<Kilos> oh never allowed to run down some?
<inetpro> very very seldom that I run with no power
 * inetpro wbb
<inetpro> dinner
<Kilos> me too
<Kilos> hi georgelappies 
<inetpro> ok I was wrong
<inetpro> today we had no power at home
<inetpro> and my laptop must have run down
<inetpro> left it on at home
<inetpro> but perhaps it's memory is confused a bit... running now without power to see how things go
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Kilos> i go bath now
<Kilos> wbb
<Cantide> hey Kilos :p
<Cantide> see ya
<Cantide> haha
<Trixar_za> Ah, kbmonkey is the next meeting's chair
<Cantide> cool :)
 * inetpro watching battery losing it's power with: while :; do echo `date '+%T'` `upower -d | egrep "percentage|capacity"`; sleep 60;done
<inetpro> 19:54:06 percentage: 77.8836% capacity: 48.4615%
<georgelappies> hi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you understand that inetpro 
<Kilos> how old is the lappy battery?
<Kilos> arent they like cell phones. lucky if they make 2 years
<Trixar_za> Right, burned through my 2G+1GB promo data
<Kilos> whew so quick Trixar_za 
<Kilos> not even 2 weeks
<Trixar_za> First half was because I might be losing it at the end of that month
<Trixar_za> So I only had a 1/4 of the data left at the beginning of the month
<Trixar_za> Not bad though
<Kilos> wow i thought you only bought it on the 1st
<Kilos> i gotta check if its still available
<Trixar_za> I think it was like the 19th or something
<Kilos> ah
<Trixar_za> Mostly downloaded games with it
<Kilos> i hope they aint dumped it
<Kilos> aha
<Trixar_za> Let's see if http://onnet.8ta.com/ still lists it
<Trixar_za> I have 120.73 on the phone as airtime already
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> i got 17
<Kilos> hehe
<Trixar_za> So I just have to add like R30 to buy another bundle
<Kilos> great thats if they aint dumped it
<Kilos> then 129 gets 1g
<Trixar_za> Yeah, it still shows on the onnet site
<Kilos> maybe i must get it tonight. whats left here wont make the month end i think
<Trixar_za> I'll get it tomorrow
<Squirm> hello
<inetpro> Kilos: SORRY, WAS ON THE PHONE
<Kilos> np
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> hello Squirm 
 * inetpro not shouting
<Kilos> np inetpro its easier to see
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> 20:18:07 percentage: 31.7989% capacity: 48.4615%
<Kilos> would be interesting to see what the capacity is after a full charge
<inetpro> I think it's probably broken
<inetpro> but it's not yet 2 years old
<Kilos> looks like it yeah
<Kilos> can you run it totally flat without losing anything?
<inetpro> going down quickly now
<inetpro> I think it will do a forced shutdown, let's see
<inetpro> 20:21:07 percentage: 25.8201% capacity: 48.4615%
<Kilos> yeah that capacity stays at 48.4615%
<inetpro> now below 20
<Kilos> are you playing music or something?
<Kilos> or is it just the screen eating it
<inetpro> 20:27:07 percentage: 12.4868% capacity: 48.4615%
<inetpro> just the screen, plus web browsing
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> web browsing is heavy on resources
<Kilos> dont lose google youll be lost without it
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Tonberry_> old version of the google+ site used to really hurt my battery life
<Kilos> what do them batteries cost?
<inetpro> I have no idea
<Kilos> i think they are expensive
<inetpro> battery critical now
<Kilos> i wanted to get one for ians lappy once
<inetpro> wow
<inetpro> 20:32:14 percentage: 0% capacity: 48.4615%
<inetpro> still running on 0%
<inetpro> but it locked me out at about 2%
<inetpro> just logged back in and am still running
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> maybe it's that other 52%
<inetpro> or rather 51.5385%
<Cantide> it drains quickly though 'o'
<inetpro> Cantide: yep it does, but I have always seen it drain quickly on this Mecer
<inetpro> even when it was still new... at the office I have a Dell that lasts much longer
<inetpro> this will be very interesting
<Cantide> do SSDs improve battery life drastically?
<Kilos> the old cell batteries used to remember a certain limit if you charged daily when half flat
<Kilos> and didnt use the bottom half. said battery flat. so you had to totally drain them and charge from scratch
<Kilos> yo kbmonkey 
<kbmonkey> yo Kilos 
<kbmonkey> how goes it laddie?
<Kilos> ols alcatel even had a battery drain facility
<Kilos> good ty kbmonkey  and you?
<Kilos> s/ols/old
<Cantide> hey kbmonkey '<
<inetpro> still running on 0%
<Kilos> Cantide: most likely because theres no moving parts\
<Kilos> wb georgelappies 
<georgelappies> Thanks Kilos :)
<Cantide> Kilos, yeah, but i wonder by how much
<Kilos> solid state devices should be thrifty compared to or donary drives
<Kilos> and should be faster too
<Kilos> ordinary
<inetpro> ok, that was it
<Kilos> flat inetpro ?
<inetpro> just about a second after my last message it went dead
<Kilos> ok charge and we see inna morn what the capacity is
<inetpro> now back on power and:
<inetpro> 20:47:15 percentage: 8.16024% capacity: 51.8462%
<Kilos> its gone up
<inetpro> yep, but not by much for now
<Kilos> lol maybe a few discharges will get it back to normal
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you never know but buy a new one anyway
<Kilos> s4 will have to wait
<inetpro> Kilos: but maybe you are right
<Kilos> lets hope
<inetpro> maybe it's capacity went down over time
<inetpro> perhaps each time I shutdown without power before it was completely run down
<Kilos> its actually not wise to leave a battery with charger on 24/7
<Kilos> most batteries anyway
<Kilos> dunno all the new stuff
<Kilos> what does your friend say?
<inetpro> Kilos: me friend?
<Kilos> google dodo
<inetpro> hmm... good question... have not researched enough to make up an informed idea around the issue
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i spose they only gaurantee them for a year
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> Maaz: spell gaurantee
<Maaz> Kilos: Suggestions: Guarantee or guarantee
<Kilos> oh ya ua
<Kilos> oh no
<Kilos> that still looks wrong
<Kilos> waarborg then
<Kilos> kom nou inetpro ek wil nag se man
<inetpro> Kilos: waarvoor wag jy?
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> i asked about die waarborg
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Maaz: is right man
<Maaz> inetpro: Excuse me?
<inetpro> Maaz: define guarantee
<Maaz> inetpro: Guarantee \Guar`an*tee"\, n.; pl. {Guarantees}. [For guaranty, prob. influenced by words like assignee, lessee, etc. See {Guaranty}, and cf. {Warrantee}.] 1. In law and common usage: A promise to answer for the payment of some debt, or the performance of some duty, in case of the failure of another person, who is, in the first instance, liable to such
<Maaz> payment or performance; an engagement which secures or insures another against a contingency;…
<inetpro> oops... Kilos: Maaz is right man
<Kilos> nee man is it a year waarborg
<inetpro> Maaz: define warranty
<Maaz> inetpro: Warranty \War"rant*y\, n.; pl. {Warranties}. [OF. warantie, F. garantie. See {Warrant}, n., and cf. {Guaranty}.] [1913 Webster] 1. (Anc. Law) A covenant real, whereby the grantor of an estate of freehold and his heirs were bound to warrant and defend the title, and, in case of eviction by title paramount, to yield other lands of equal value in recompense.
<Maaz> This warranty has long singe become obsolete, and its place supplied by personal covenant…
<inetpro> Kilos: probably warranty
<Kilos> i wish maaz would not give 2 posts like that
<inetpro> sorry oom
<Kilos> i aksed is it for a year only
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> ek sukkel darem
<inetpro> oh, I have no idea to be honest
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok then sleep tight all
<inetpro> if it doesn't improve I'll just log a call at the office
<Kilos> ok lemme know
<inetpro> they should give me a new one
<Kilos> thats lekker
<Squirm> night people of KZN
<Cantide> night Squirm 'o'
<Squirm> I mean
<Squirm> ZA
<inetpro> good night Squirm
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-10
<Squirm> morning
<Squirm> mmmm
<Squirm> warm office
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> hi superfly and those awake and not lurking
<inetpro> Kilos: good morning
<inetpro> Squirm: good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro whats the battery show now
<inetpro> and good morning to all the lurkers
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<inetpro> Kilos: was still on 51% this morning
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> but it's no longer complaining
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> so I guess anything above 50 is fine and I'm not sure how long it has been there
<inetpro> don't think it will improve
<Kilos> but let them get you a new one so long. you dont wanna have a prob when doing some critical work
<inetpro> and draining the battery seems like a bad idea
<Kilos> does google say so
<inetpro> https://plus.google.com/114254397525521567468/posts/ZKjLifevn5E
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just tell me what they say man
<Kilos> or pastebin the info
<Kilos> im scheming on whether to stretch 230m till month end or get a 2+1 now then only have 1 1/2 months use outa it
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hiya maiatoday 
<maiatoday> hi Kilos
<superfly> hi maiatoday
<inetpro> Kilos: eish! The month still has a long way to go.
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> i see 20 days. thats like 10m a day
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> i used to be good at that but 2+1 spoiled me frot
<inetpro> they must make that 5+1 now
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i wish
<inetpro> 5+1 at R299 per month, that will be a good deal
<inetpro> Kilos: only time will tell whether my battery is ok or not, there is still the possibility that the figure I see is a bug
<inetpro> clever peeps say that it is bad to drain the battery below 40%
<Kilos> if work will get one then do it and keep as a spare for incase the old one just crashes when you busy with an important job
<inetpro> and at the same time it is fine to run a battery on mains all the time these days
<Kilos> oh thats a new look at batteries
<Kilos> ty for letting me know
<inetpro> modern batteries are clever enough to shut down charging when full
<inetpro> Kilos: well that counts for laptop batteries
<inetpro> and I guess cellphones
<tonberry352_> *modern battery chargers
<inetpro> ahh tonberry352_, thanks for highlighting that
<tonberry352_> lithium ion cells will still go boom if you keep appkying voltage
<tonberry352_> applying*
<inetpro> true
<Kilos> just get another one inetpro 
<Kilos> isnt your lappy critical for work?
<Kilos> or just a toy
<inetpro> Kilos: haha, I think it will still take a while before going boom
<inetpro> Kilos: critical yes, but worst case scenario I can use the wifes machine
<inetpro> or my mobile device
<Kilos> if work will supply get one
<Kilos> listen to me
<inetpro> jaja, I will monitor for a while first
 * inetpro want to see how it goes
<inetpro> that error was a good thing
<inetpro> 10/04 09:04:44 <inetpro> Kilos: only time will tell whether my battery is ok or not, there is still the possibility that the figure I see is a bug
<Kilos> ai! ek sukkel darem
<tonberry352_> mmm, does it look broken if you cat the stuff in /proc/acpi/battery/...
 * inetpro don't like things going unused and gathering dust
<tonberry352_> thats the lowest level way of getting battery info I'm aware of
<inetpro> tonberry352_: I checked with upower -d
<tonberry352_> don't know that one
<inetpro> another interesting bit of info is at: cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info
<tonberry352_> yes those are the ones I was talking about
<inetpro> but it is the capacity value that is important here
<tonberry352_> not on a laptop right now so could not check the path names all the way...
<inetpro> and that you get from the upower command
<inetpro> or from somewhere like /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0
<tonberry352_> that one i did not know about
<tonberry352_> well if they all say the same thing it's either a kernel bug or a real dying battery...
<inetpro> that is why I say only time will tell
<inetpro> Kilos: oh btw I think the following from a stack exchange posting is important, "It is certainly better to have your laptop plugged in all the time. During that time, the battery level will oscillate between ~97% and 100%. This will have a minimal strain on the battery."
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> but it hasnt lasted 2 years
<inetpro> "Every full charging cycle significantly reduces battery life. A typical li-ion battery will survive up to a thousand charging cycles."
<Kilos> lets hope its a bug
<inetpro> and more here: http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/39396/when-using-a-laptop-is-it-desirable-to-keep-it-charged-from-the-mains-all-the-t
<Kilos> i dont think ill ever get a lappy
<Kilos> im sure a new destop psu is cheaper than a lappy battery
<inetpro> Kilos: what I perhaps need to test is whether I even need a battery
<Kilos> oh can you test that?
<tonberry352_> most laptops will boot without one
<inetpro> this guys writes further, "I have a friend who decided to maintain his battery capacity at a maximum by not using it. He keeps his battery in a shelf and plugs it in once a week. This way, the battery will have its maximum capacity in times of need. I guess it works for some people. "
<inetpro> guy as well
<tonberry352_> would be nice if we could instruct the charger not to charge above 60% or so
<Kilos> spam coming
<Kilos> Lithium-ion Battery:
<Kilos> If you are using a laptop with a Lithium-ion battery (most newer laptops), it should give you between 300-500 charge/discharge cycles. This type of battery doesn't like full discharges and should be avoided when-ever possible. The technology is still being enhanced and should continue to be the battery of choice for laptop manufactures in the future. Elevated temperatures seem to have an adverse effect on this batteries life. Lithium-ion battery 
<Kilos> manufactures believe that a typical life span should be somewhere between 2 to 3 years. Most lithium-ion batteries fail because of exposure to excessive heat rather than the charge/discharge habits of the user.
<Kilos> not getting hot in car when you at sports functions?
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning all
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/yqLaAmk.jpeg <-- anyone spot anything meaningful there? I suck at these things :-/
<ThatGraemeGuy> I see apt has a kernel update available, going to install updates quickly
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<ThatGraemeGuy> how's things this morning?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<ThatGraemeGuy> all good thanks :)
<Kilos> yo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> herrow
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: I would Google for "kernel BUG inode.c invalid opcode 0000 #2" - I think that's the actual error
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: it looks like the "http" process is where it occurred
<tonberry352_> i don't recall any default process being called 'http'
<tonberry352_> or am i forgetting something?
<superfly> tonberry352_: when apt-get downloads, the process doing the downloading is called "http"
<tonberry352_> h
<tonberry352_> ah*
<tonberry352_> stupid keyboard
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah, /usr/lib/apt/methods/http
<ThatGraemeGuy> was probably doing something in the background, i was just reading a webpage when it happened
<ThatGraemeGuy> installed latest kernel anyway
<magespawn> afternoon all
<superfly> afternoon magespawn
<magespawn> we have been chatty today
<magespawn> seeing that link from ThatGraemeGuy, is there a way to take a screen shot in cli? besides using your camera
<tonberry352_> even if there was i doubt it would work after a kernel panic
<magespawn> you know some of the ways things are said is amusing 'kernel panic
<magespawn> '
<magespawn> i assume you could it was a terminal then you still have a gui.
<magespawn> when you have something like that happen are there log file that is writes to?
<tonberry352_> kern.log would be the logical place to look
<ThatGraemeGuy> magespawn, this may be relevant to your interests... http://imgur.com/ED6g5Ua :-)
<magespawn> ty lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i don't think they're logged to file
<ThatGraemeGuy> if the kernel has paniced, you probably shouldn't trust it to be writing to disk
<ThatGraemeGuy> is "paniced" spelled right? looks weird
<ThatGraemeGuy> oh, panicked
<ThatGraemeGuy> bless you, English language
<tonberry352_> agreed, especially if the panic is file system related like yours
<tonberry352_> i was really hoping google would give me something like this : http://www.nosemonkey.net/2012/05/if-kernel-panic/
<magespawn> so that is what they are doing before they become pop corn
<tonberry352_> now I want to rig up some contraption that delivers popcorn every time my computer kernel panics
<ThatGraemeGuy> if this was a bit shorter it'd be my new ringtone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jg_Fpdlo3ck
<Squirm> No food
<magespawn> i did see a contraption that allowed a sms to start the coffee machine
<Squirm> and my car is dead :/
<magespawn> so no reason why not tonberry352_
<Squirm> hmm
<Squirm> soup with no bread
<tonberry352_> I'm procrastinating enough as it is...
<magespawn> that might be a problem Squirm
<magespawn> found this from the kernel link http://imgur.com/gallery/Eujgs
<superfly> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/mantis_shrimp
<magespawn> hah\
<magespawn> very cool
<magespawn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp
<magespawn> how is this for an idea http://shop.nationalgeographic.com/ngs/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=2001246&gsk&code=NG80679_store_housebanner
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, i'm confused
<ThatGraemeGuy> what's the expected behaviour on a server with 2 DNS servers listed in resolv.conf when 1 of those servers stops responding?
<ThatGraemeGuy> or maybe the issue lies with apps not the system resolver
<ThatGraemeGuy> i have 2 dns servers
<ThatGraemeGuy> 1 is rebooted for patching
<ThatGraemeGuy> my squid box starts crying that it can't resolve names, my nagios box starts screaming because it can't resolve any hostnames, so everything is "CRITICAL" :-/
<Squirm> superfly: that's a brilliant link
<superfly> ThatGraemeGuy: AFAIK they should move onto the next one
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's what i thought, and if we try doing a name lookup from the command-line all is well
<ThatGraemeGuy> so maybe squid and nagios are misbehaving
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't see how though, surely they use the name resolver just like 'dig' or 'host' would in that situation
<Trixar_za> Right, another 2GB+1G promo loaded :)
<Kilos> hi Trixar_za and those i missed
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: are they not configured to use only the one DNS?
<ThatGraemeGuy> no, definitely configured for both
<magespawn> maybe there is a fault with the second server that is preventing it from resolving
<magespawn> or sonnection to that serrver
<magespawn> connection even
<magespawn> any luck ThatGraemeGuy?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i can't do much now
<ThatGraemeGuy> don't want to keep breaking internet access, there's 80 or so people depending on the squid box
<ThatGraemeGuy> will figure it out outside office hours
<magespawn> let us know when you find it please
<Kilos> hey magespawn sup?
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<magespawn> chat later all
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> Maaz: define petaflops
<Maaz> Kilos: I don't have a definition for that. Is it even a word?
<Kilos> The "Stampede" supercomputer system at the Texas Advanced Computing Center brings nearly 10 petaflops of performance
<Kilos> what are petaflops
<tonberry352_> 10^15 floating point operations per second
<Kilos> ty tonberry
<Kilos> toods maia
<Kilos> late night ThatGraemeGuy ?
<ThatGraemeGuy> eh?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i work til 6
<Kilos> oh you not staying till the server issue is fixed?
<Kilos> my pc is about 2 petaflops a week if im lucky
<Trixar_za> Isn't petaflops a made up word?
<Trixar_za> Mostly used by geeks
<Trixar_za> It's in the Jargon file somewhere
<ThatGraemeGuy> you're thinking of bogomips maybe
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, nah i don't have to be at the office to work :)
<ThatGraemeGuy> and its not an urgent issue, just means i have to patch my DCs after hours until i resolve it
<Kilos> ah thats lekker ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> ive never heard of that kinda thing Trixar_za 
<Kilos> even maaz dunno if its even a word
<Trixar_za> I'm pretty sure flops comes from the Jargon File
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> Ah, it actually is a word
<Trixar_za> It means Floating-point Operations Per Second
<Trixar_za> FL O P S
<Trixar_za> :P
<Trixar_za> http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/M/machoflops.html
<Squirm> yes it is
<Squirm> :P
<Squirm> I knew that
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> Kilos: one petaflop is one quadrillion floating point operations per second
<Kilos> hehe however fast that might be. i could enjoy doing an install at that speed
<inetpro> supercomputing researchers are now looking toward exascale speeds
<inetpro> that is 1,000 times faster than a petaflop
<inetpro> while a petaflop is still speedy enough to crack the top 25 fastest supercomputers
<inetpro> that comes from the article "World’s top supercomputer from ‘09 is now obsolete, will be dismantled" http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/03/worlds-fastest-supercomputer-from-09-is-now-obsolete-will-be-dismantled/
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> yo hubx 
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'/
<inetpro> Kilos: hoekom so stil vanaand?
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> so who do you choose, Linus Torvalds or Nikola Tesla?
<inetpro> Vote for the Geek Madness Final http://www.geekwire.com/2013/vote-geek-madness-final-linus-torvalds-nikola-tesla/
<Kilos> skuus inetpro chat of pidgin en was seker weg toe jy hier gebloep het
<Kilos> tesla made tesla coils you find in red alert games
<Kilos> shock you simple
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> so Kilos, who would you vote for?
<Kilos> well duh
<inetpro> Geek Madness is the quest to find the greatest geek of all time
<Kilos> tesla made me battle to beat the ruskies
<inetpro> a battle that has been running for weeks
<Kilos> linus helped me dump winsucks
<inetpro> those two have left many others in the dust
<inetpro> Kilos: go vote man, take the poll at http://polldaddy.com/poll/7023621
<Kilos> ooo he is behind
<Kilos> done
<inetpro> cool, we need more votes
<inetpro> can't believe the vote count is so low
<Kilos> get Cantide and all them younguns to vote
<Kilos> and tell all their friends
<Kilos> and rev everyone here too
<Kilos> not just me
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: no big deal really
<inetpro> just trying to bring in some fun here
<Kilos> gonna be hard to beat tesla
<inetpro> I guess so
<Kilos> linus old made geeks happy
<Kilos> only
<Kilos> tesla invented stuff used everywhere
<Kilos> much broader spectrum for him to get voters from
<Cantide> I had to vote for Tesla
<Kilos> and too many peeps play red alert
<Kilos> eish Cantide why?
<Cantide> if you read the wikipedia page for him, you will respect him a lot
<Cantide> he was a true genius
<Cantide> and he devoted his life to his work
<Kilos> i have know about him for a long time  but now you will be banned to winsucks pcs for 30 years
<Cantide> hahahaha
<Kilos> yes he really was brilliant
<inetpro> :-)
<Cantide> well, if Linus divorces his wife and sells his children to improve the kernel, then i might reconsider my vote
<Kilos> why divorces his wife?
<Cantide> wasn't Tesla celibate?
<Cantide> I think he was
<Kilos> whats that got to do with it
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> 31 years now
<Cantide> ?
<Kilos> winsucks for 31 years
<Kilos> i actually have a tesla design somewhere for generating your own power
<inetpro> Kilos: make us some power please
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Macoffee please
<inetpro> and Maaz will provide the coffee so long
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Kilos
<Kilos> if i remember right it used magnets to do something or other
<Kilos> will try find it
<Kilos> must surely be found if you use your friend inetpro 
<Kilos> i gotta scratch in many years of junk and storerooms etc
<Kilos> Maaz: google tesla free power generator
<Maaz> Kilos: "Homebuilt Power Generator Handmade - Tesla Technology Works ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmOH6mDFwnc :: "FREE Power Generator Using Tesla Cosmic Energy Harvesting ..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfw429dLVkc :: "Tesla Free Energy Generator And The Secret Revealed - YouTube" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRC4tK02aco :: "Nikola Tesla - Wikipedia,
<Maaz> the free encyclopedia" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla :: "Free Energy Forum - D…
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> How to Build Your Own TESLA Power System and Eliminate Your Electric Bills http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ0vtdTl4YA
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> evrything on youtube grrr
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> Kilos: lekker slaap oom
<Kilos> dankie julle ook
<inetpro> maar moenie vergeet om eers die koffie klaar te drink nie
<Kilos> haha nee sal nie
<inetpro> :-)
<bakuman> w
<Trixar_za> One thing about Acer laptops, you can drop them, you can dump coffee and tea on them and they still keep going after a cleaning
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-11
<Kilos> morning maiatoday 
<Kilos> hi Squirm and other  early birds too
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi henkj 
<inetpro> good morning Kilos and others
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<superfly> morning Kilos, inetpro, Squirm
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> sorry didnt see you return from away
<Squirm> hey superfly, inetpro, henkj 
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee please
<Maaz> Squirm: There isn't a pot on
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee con
<Maaz> Squirm: Huh?
<Squirm> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Squirm> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you Squirm
<Squirm> woop
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Squirm and Kilos!
<Kilos> whew just in time
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Lekka dag, feels like I'm working for the weekend
<Vince-0> may as well be in Jo'burg
<Kilos> getting cold up here now
<henkj> morning Kilos Squirm 
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hiya magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos
<Kilos> ohi tonberryE352 
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky_ 
<Jabberwocky_> good morning Kilos :)
<magespawn> hey Jabberwocky_
<Jabberwocky_> hi magespawn
<superfly> Twas brillig...!
<superfly> hi Jabberwocky_
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> hey supefly
<magespawn> hey superfly
 * Jabberwocky_ puts on his "bergie gloves" (type speed improved by 15)
<Jabberwocky_> hi superfly
<superfly> Jabberwocky_: I need to find mine
<magespawn> we are at a chilly 23 today, kids wearing jackets and shoes, voluntarily
<Kilos> yip weatherman says 22 here
<Jabberwocky_> 16 atm, 22 max
 * Kilos wishes it would rain lots here
<Kilos> hi hubx 
<Kilos> hmm... scared him away
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/internet/75289-google-catches-couple-having-road-side-sex.html
<Squirm> brilliant
<Squirm> sorry
<Squirm> don'y know if some people would deem that sfw
<Squirm> usually mybb doesn't have images like that
<magespawn> thats is their 15 minutes about used up
<magespawn> looks like tesla has it in the bag
<Kilos> ya he was too far ahead magespawn 
<Kilos> but being second only to tesla isnt a shame
<Kilos-> ai!
<not_found> phew, started to write a blog about all the open source applications I use in Windows... didn't realize how many it was and now I am just getting tired :p
<not_found> oh and hello all
<Kilos> hi not_found 
<not_found> how are you uncle Kilos ?
<Kilos> good ty not_found and you?
<not_found> ok... had a nice few days off... 
 * not_found goes back to practice a few chords... first day of practicing guitar and my fingers are ouchy....
<not_found> bbl
<Kilos> lol
<not_found> aaarrggghhh
<not_found> no more... so sore :/
<not_found> do this again tomorrow :)
<not_found> ah windows... reboot bbl
<Squirm> nuvolari: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z-ZBRMJX8Q http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpOHvCCRtnk
<Squirm> quadcopter
<Squirm> internet is too slow to upload anything of quality
<Squirm> I have a 15min flip with the camera attached. Though it's like 1.5Gb of HD video. Even in 240p it'll take an age to upload
<magespawn> Squirm: would something like dropbox or ubuntu one work better?
<magespawn> the one with the phone on is very cool, sounds like a real helicopter when it takes off
<magespawn> later all
<Kilos> evening you chatty bunch
<Cantide> :p
<Kilos> yo Cantide Vince-0 
<Cantide> hey~
<Kilos> you peeps watch to many movies
<Kilos> just like the yanks hey this and hey that
<Cantide> hahahah
<Cantide> and yet you said "yo" and thought nothing of it :p
<Cantide> yo yo yo, Kilos '<
<Cantide> is that okay?'-'
<Kilos> is thåt a yank thing too
<Kilos> wow look at that a
<Kilos> wonder what happened there
<Vince-0> haai hi
<Kilos> hey is a favourite of magespawn s too
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> yeah, yar yar-nee
<Kilos> at least the fly and inetpro say hi or morning or evening
<Vince-0> zaffers say hey, canadians say ey
<Kilos> what are zaffers
<Cantide> Goeie dag, oom Kilos '-'/
<Cantide> wat van dit?
<Kilos> dag boetie
<Vince-0> see blood diamond? leo does a bad ZA accent
<Kilos> lol
<Vince-0> but he nails the heys
<Cantide> i thought he did okay :)
<Kilos> oh i think i saw that last year
<Vince-0> good movie
<Kilos> cant remember anymore
<Kilos> has the pro fixed maaz yet?
<Kilos> Maaz: weather in pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: I'm not feeling too well
<Kilos> we need some cyber cortizone for the poor bot. he is forever sick
<Vince-0> Maaz: make install
<Maaz> Vince-0: What?
<Kilos> they dont understand that
<Kilos> even QA says huh
<Kilos> and she be a mod bot
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<smile4ever> hi, have to go
<smile4ever> bye
<smile4ever> :)
<Cantide> o_o
<Cantide> hibye~
<Kilos> sleep tight Cantide 
<Kilos> oh smile left
<Kilos> maybe i should go sleep
<Cantide> i'm having coffee first '-'
<Kilos> night all . sleep tight
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
<Kilos> dont forget meeting monday night
<inetpro> tumbleweed: please do the release thing for ibid so Kilos can be happy
<inetpro> or cocooncrash please upgrade your bot to the latest version available on PPA
<Squirm> I think it may be almost bed time
<Squirm> night people
<Cantide> night Squirm >.<
<aprez> hello hello
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-12
<nuvolari> o/ mornings
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi aprez welcome to ubuntu-za
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> you get to sleep in this morning?
<Kilos> yeah a bit
<Superhuman> morning all
<Kilos> hi Superhuman hows things
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
 * Squirm yawns
<Squirm> Friday :)
<magespawn> hey hey its friday
<Superhuman> good good
<Superhuman> damn, another Friday...I dislike Fridays...Mondays however are awesome!
<Kilos> hahaha
<magespawn> so this guy comes into the shop today looking for cable for his projector, only takes RCA, so i now need to find a vga to rca converter
<magespawn> this thing was left behind when they all got on the ark
<Superhuman> Mondays are awesome, because all my enemies are miserable!
<magespawn> lol @Superhuman
<Kilos> aw , you got enemies Superhuman 
<Kilos> already
<Squirm> lol magespawn 
<Superhuman> Kilos: "You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life." - Winston Churchill
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> indeed, ut means that you taken a stand on something and did not budge
<magespawn> s/ut/it
<Superhuman> enemies(colleagues) keep you incheck, they are sometimes your best motivators, and biggest fans.
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning peeps
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Superhuman> morning
<magespawn> this is the projector http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://party-verleih-koeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Sanyo-PLC-200-P-Video-Beamer.jpg&imgrefurl=http://party-verleih-koeln.de/product/sanyo-plc-200-video-beamer-grossbildprojektor/sanyo-plc-200-p-video-beamer/&h=480&w=640&sz=52&tbnid=Dc_bv-kdbzRRWM:&tbnh=88&tbnw=117&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsanyo%2BPLC-200p%2Bpictures%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=sanyo+PLC-
<magespawn> 200p+pictures&usg=__CFiBkwPyCOhcEoCwhiglvNT93zY=&docid=ah4_N1zgx4LPSM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=cLFnUfXEGI2ChQfU2YCwDA&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAQ&dur=2306
<magespawn> sorry about the link
<Kilos> whew magespawn use maaz to shorten that kinda link
<magespawn> did not look to see how long it was
<Kilos> it comes on xchat as 2 posts so can use it anyway
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> cannot
<magespawn> http://is.gd/ZVOrVJ
<Kilos> much better hey
<Superhuman> Kilos: how do I tell Maaz to tinyurl it?
<magespawn> indeed
<Kilos> just maaz shorten
<Kilos> magespawn,  give that full link to QA lets she if she also splits it to 2 posts
<magespawn> private chat then "Maaz shorten 'link to be shortened'" without the quotes 
<ThatGraemeGuy> that doesn't really help if the URL is too long to fit in a single message :P
<magespawn> Kilos this is what QA gave me http://is.gd/ZVOrVJ
<Kilos> if you pm or query maaz then he accepts whatever you post ThatGraemeGuy 
<magespawn> identical
 * Superhuman still prefers goo.gl for urls shortening, since I can track views/stats on the url in my google account
<Kilos> no man i meant post the link in my channel, sorry
<magespawn> okay
<Kilos> i get kinda mixed up at times
<magespawn> no worries
<Kilos> oh its an irc thing
<Kilos> freenode thing
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos, that may be, but if the URL is too long, it's too long, whether its a privmsg or not
<ThatGraemeGuy> think its 512 chars IIRC
<Kilos> only allows 6 lines at a time
<Superhuman> It avoids flooding in a channel
<tonberryE352> how on earth is a url that long?
<Kilos> well at least the ibid bots shorten it ok
<Superhuman> IRC used to be like wild west before that restriction came in
<Kilos> yeah Superhuman they been working on upgrades to fix flooding etc
<Superhuman> tonberryE352: I know, right? AFAIK, the RFC calls for a max length of 256 chars for all urls...naturally google doesn't listen.
<Kilos> had many ddos attacks too
<Kilos> havent had serious net splits for a while now
<Kilos> hi tonberryE352 
<Superhuman> In the old days (giving age away) with dialup, you could hang/flood a connection on irc with just 10 lines of text. Thus they capped one message to less than 10 lines
<tonberryE352> hi kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> uhm, Superhuman where do you see that 256-char limit?
<ThatGraemeGuy> afaik its not specifically limited, but there's a de facto limit somewhere around 2,000 chars
<Superhuman> can't seem to find it in the rfc. might be something to do with SEO limits then...my bad
 * Superhuman just knows, long url = bad web development
<superfly> the RFC says URLS should be no longer than 8000 chars, but Apache cuts it off at 4000
<Kilos> but that one was really exceptionally long
<Kilos> magespawn, if you got playtime see if imageshack or one one the other sites do a better job than google
<Kilos> just for interests sake that is
<magespawn> that was from a google search not an upload
<Kilos> because maaz fixes it quite well
<tonberryE352> i have seen google embed thumbnails in urls
<Kilos> ah
<tonberryE352> once pasted one of those in irc by mistake, server did not like me
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> http://party-verleih-koeln.de/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Sanyo-PLC-200-P-Video-Beamer.jpg
<magespawn> that is the original link
<magespawn> page
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://slexy.org/view/s20OPHDJ0t
<ThatGraemeGuy> RFC does not impose a limit
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.boutell.com/newfaq/misc/urllength.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> IE has a limit of 2,083 chars, so that's your de facto limit due to market share
<ThatGraemeGuy> interestingly, IIS' limit is 16,384 chars, despite the fact that IE would reject that length
<ThatGraemeGuy> well done Microsoft
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<magespawn> morning superfly
<superfly> hi Kilos, magespawn
<magespawn> ThatGraemeGuy: did you find your problem
<Kilos> watch the pro complain about long scroll back
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> oh ya the server prob?
<magespawn> when he eventually gets here
<Kilos> he is most likely lurking
<ThatGraemeGuy> i haven't looked at it yet, it isn't terribly urgent
<ThatGraemeGuy> our dns servers are pretty much never down, so we just need to patch them after hours until i figure it out
<magespawn> does anyone know if e-tolling is on? i thought they were already going ahead with that.
<ThatGraemeGuy> where?
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-africa/western-cape/cape-town-tolls-different-says-sanral-1.1499070#.UWe5AWYqskc
<ThatGraemeGuy> Gauteng starting in 2 months, CT still being opposed by City of Cape Town
<ThatGraemeGuy> and they want to put toll plazas in CT apparently
<ThatGraemeGuy> ew
<magespawn> looks like the trade unions are getting involved in gauteng
<Kilos> hi Jabberwocky psyatw Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Haai
<Vince-0> always quick on the draw there Kilos 
<Kilos> only  when im here 
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 
<magespawn> just got a pentium 3 up and running with DSL, was getting some horrible colours, so i put in an old graphics card, and hey presto everything works
<magespawn> so win 98 that was on there
<magespawn> much^
<magespawn> that should read 'so much for win 98 that was on there'
<psyatw> hello magespawn 
<magespawn> hey psyatw
<magespawn> hey Vince-0
<Kilos> them p3's actually went wel with 98
<magespawn> i think this one has problem on the hard drive
<Kilos> whats it doing?
<Kilos> i actually started with ubuntu on a p3
<magespawn> just does not boot, disk boot failure please insert boot disk and press enter to continue
<Kilos> just boot from cd and do fdisk /mby then reinstall
<Kilos>   fix /mbr
<magespawn> next two things to check. the add on network card and see if the bios support usb boot
<Kilos> it wont i think
<Kilos> but went up to 10.10 on the p3
<magespawn> probable not
<Kilos> usbs you had to add in a card and install the drivers for winsucks
<Kilos> but ubuntu saw it straight off
<magespawn> indeed but if the bios has not got usb boot support then it is no go anyway
<magespawn> dsl sees the usb ports
<Kilos> no but it can then see a usb mouse
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> ubuntu didnt like the old mouse
<Kilos> what you wanna do with a p3
<Kilos> server
<magespawn> maybe 
<magespawn> or something for the kids
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> looks like it will run ubuntu server without too much sweat
<Kilos> i spent many months with red alert on a p3 and 98
<Kilos> yeah server will work well
<inetpro> good morning
<inetpro> is it Friday yet?
<magespawn>  indeed, good morning
<Kilos> morning inetpro 
<inetpro> Kilos: ai! 
<inetpro> jy praat te veel nonsens 
<Kilos> ai! me again
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe verwag jy moet ek alles lees?
<Kilos> rofl
<psyatw> hi inetpro 
<psyatw> good morning
<Kilos> met moeite
<inetpro> psyatw: hi
<magespawn> Kilos: the p3 has a 20gig drive and it looks okay
<Kilos> magespawn, told you
<magespawn> hah lol
<inetpro> ThatGraemeGuy: you posted some interesting limits there, thanks
<magespawn> inetpro: you getting predictable
<ThatGraemeGuy> :)
 * inetpro always thought there was a limit of 256 characters
<inetpro> but recently google has really gone overboard
<Kilos> magespawn, i still dunno what a server actually must do but if 20g is big enough then yay
<Kilos> oh my he actually thought!!
<inetpro> Kilos: eish!
<Kilos> musta hurt some
<inetpro> some times
<magespawn> easily, requirement is 1gig
<Kilos> lol skuus man
<Kilos> no magespawn i mean whether it needs space to actually do what it is supposed to
<magespawn> that depends on what you want/need
<Kilos> thats what i dunno
<Kilos> like is it sposed to store stuff for later use etc
<magespawn> well for me i will use it as a file server, dhcp and dns for my home network
<magespawn> i will use my external drives for the actual storage
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> then the kids can play on the xp machine where all the games are
<Kilos> ya thats better
<Kilos> ians stupid pc has started rebooting on its own whenever i try make it do something
<Kilos> so its more than the psu
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it has new ddr2 ram so methinks that leaves cpu and bios right?
<magespawn> or something on the board
<Kilos> oh you mean imbedded stuff
<ThatGraemeGuy> unlikely bios, as it does pretty much nothing after the boot process starts
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe cpu overheating?
<Kilos> it reboots before it has time to get hot even
<Kilos> maybe i must try them temp tools
<magespawn> does it do it if you are in the bios?
<Kilos> a coupla times when trying to do all the settings in the bios it did restart on its own yes
<Kilos> struggled to get to saving boot prefs etc
<magespawn> did you flash it?
<Kilos> nope. cant fit flash and update stuff onna floppy and not sure of how to use flashrom in ubuntu properly
<Kilos> has a terrible man page
<Kilos> i installed kde here and then took the drive there and it boots fine
<Kilos> are 2.8m floppies bought like that or do you format it like that some other way
<Kilos> lets hear what the twits say i did wrong today
<magespawn> AFAIK you can format them to change the file structure but not the density, but that has been long ago
 * Squirm yawns
<Kilos> in xp you can compress a 1.4m floppy but you need the 98 bootable thing to do bios
<Kilos> ai! Squirm tired again
<Kilos> still
<Squirm> still
<Squirm> my boss is out
<Squirm> maybe I should go and take a nap
<Squirm> :P
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> twits=tweet peeps
<Kilos> normally the pro says you got it wrong
<magespawn> Squirm: not enough sleep?
<Kilos> Maaz, announce Monthly meeting here on monday evening at 19.30 guys
<Maaz> Hear ye, hear ye! Monthly meeting here on monday evening at 19.30 guys
<Squirm> Maaz: tell Maaz hello
<Maaz> Squirm: I can't deliver messages to myself
<Squirm> :/
<magespawn> wonder if he can do a announcement later in tha day say at 18:00 
<Squirm> Maaz: help
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Squirm> Maaz: help announce
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Squirm> Maaz: help me with announce
<Maaz> Squirm: I'm afraid I don't know what you are asking about. Ask "what can you do" to browse my features.
<Squirm> Maaz: what can you do
<Maaz> Squirm: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<Maaz> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> magespawn: I'm always tired :P
<Squirm> though I do tend to go to sleep a little later than I should
<magespawn> not good to be always tired, trying to do too much in your day?
<Kilos> in his nights maybe
<Kilos> days are fine he sits and yawns
<Squirm> what he said :P
<Squirm> you have to have fun sometime
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: thanks for the reminder
<Kilos> yw inetpro , was it right this time
<inetpro> Kilos: I think so
<inetpro> oh yes, and maia even posted an agenda item
<Kilos> w00t
<Kilos> good girl
<inetpro> Ubuntu Diversity postcards ‒ maiatoday @ Tue, 09 April 2013 09:24 
<inetpro> good thing, now we know she will be there
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> yay 
<inetpro> Kilos: so is the monkey ready as the chair?
<Kilos> he will reply anytime
<Kilos> i think he has everything in order
<Kilos> unless his 3g crashes
<inetpro> Kilos: wow, you have 44 followers already
<Kilos> not me man
<Kilos> us
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> got my washing on the line and now it rains
<Squirm> no more rain!
<Kilos> we only get rain when it can upset something you are doing that dont need rain
<inetpro> great
<inetpro> Incredible Connection has started taking pre-orders for the Samsung Galaxy S4 through its website which it says will be available from 27 April 2013, and is asking R8,499 for the device without a contract.
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> 8 gees for a fone
<inetpro> at least we now have an idea of the price
<inetpro> Kilos: that is one good phone!
<inetpro> the best of the best
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> can build up an 17 for that price
<Kilos> or i5 at least with lotsa ram
<aprez> hello
<aprez> i had a brilliant idea
<Kilos> tell
<Kilos> hi Trix[a]r_za 
<aprez> how bout we setup an ubuntu campout?
<aprez> we can use my family ranch
<Kilos> where are you aprez 
<aprez> southenn cape
<aprez> Plettenberg Bay
<aprez> we have over 1300ha spread out across the hills above the garden route costline
<Kilos> beautiful
<Kilos> not many ubuntu peeps near there though i think
<aprez> :/
<Kilos> but hang here and you never know
<Kilos> you might also advertise it in our mailing lists
<Kilos> have you joined our list
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/MCOujZ
<Kilos> many more peeps use the lists than irc
<aprez> im joining now
<magespawn> somebody was also suggesting something like that
<Kilos> yeah last meeting if i remember right
<aprez> http://imgur.com/a/RKovg#0
<aprez> some pics from our ranch
 * Squirm hunts down aprez and steals his PC
<Kilos> lol
<aprez> my pc is no good
<Kilos> hi HawkiesZA 
<Kilos> aprez, how come you havent joined us here before?
<superfly> :-) HawkiesZA
<HawkiesZA> Howdy ya'll
<Kilos> wbb going to kde
<Symmetria> youch tenet network totally saturated on their dr capacity
<Vince-0> yoh
<superfly> aprez: you say that's near Plett?
<Kilos> oh my you frightened him superfly 
<inetpro> ok, call me crazy but I think I should take that note ii
<inetpro> note II as well
 * inetpro has two hours to make a final decision
<superfly> inetpro: take the note 2
<ludo> Hi guys can anyone connect to myadsl.co.za or http://www.hetzner.co.za/
<inetpro> Maaz: is www.hetzner.co.za down?
<ludo> ok hetzner is on again, but myadsl.co.za?
<Maaz> inetpro: No, it's just you
<Kilos> hi ludo
<ludo> me
<ludo> Hi Kilos 
<inetpro> ludo: test accessibility to a site via a translator service
<inetpro> like http://translate.google.com/
<inetpro> put the url in there and translate to another language
<inetpro> hetzner not working for me
<inetpro> and neither is myadsl
<inetpro> 12/04 13:35:09 <Symmetria> youch tenet network totally saturated on their dr capacity
<inetpro> Symmetria: what is wrong with the interwebs?
<tonberryE352> wonder what the packet loss is at the moment...
<inetpro> iets is major fout!
<superfly> MyBroadband down due to DNS problems. Engineers attending.
<inetpro> superfly: yep I also notice DNS errors
<Squirm> works for me
<tonberryE352> 2% loss give or take
<tonberryE352> I've had worse
<inetpro> http://mybroadband.co.za/ working now
<inetpro> and so is http://www.hetzner.co.za/
<inetpro> uh... 
<inetpro> not anymore
<Squirm> both working for me
<Squirm> mweb
<inetpro> ok, let me rather stay out of it and let the relevant people look into it
 * inetpro has no need for those sites right now
<inetpro> but clearly something is not lekker
<Squirm> http://9gag.com/gag/7057247 Minecraft structures
<magespawn> http://9gag.com/gag/7068485?ref=popular check out the suspended baby cage
<Squirm> yeah, I saw that
<magespawn> that is what people came up wtih before lawsuits
<magespawn> for that apartment where you just have to have that extra space
<Kilos> hi Cantide 
<Cantide> hello '-'
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> what to do now >.<
<Cantide> i have been pimping my CV lately
<Kilos> now hope someone bites
<Cantide> well, i haven't applied for anything yet
<Cantide> graduation is still about 6 weeks away
<magespawn> maybe put it online somewhere
<Cantide> and i need the certificate for the jobs i want
<magespawn> what did you study?
<Cantide> a general BA with majors in English and linguistics
<magespawn> ahh right that is why the classic reading
<Cantide> yup
<Cantide> was planning to move to Korea
<Cantide> but right now things aren't looking too hot
<magespawn> maybe not such a good idea for now
<Cantide> so just waiting for graduation while i prepare some things
<Cantide> and i will decide then
<Cantide> yeah, i still think North Korea is all bark and no bite
<magespawn> why Korea?
<Cantide> that's a very long story
<magespawn> ahh okay
<Cantide> :p
<superfly> magespawn: cause Cantide thought the Korean chicks were hot... but no longer
<Cantide> 안녕하세요 '-'
<Cantide> superfly, hahaha
<superfly> I think it had something to do with Gangnam Style
<Cantide> naah :p
<Cantide> i got involved with Koreans around 2006
<magespawn> it is not a usual place for south africans to think of moving to 
<Cantide> hmm
<magespawn> assuming you are south african
<Cantide> i think there are quite a few South Africans there
<Cantide> I am :p
<Cantide> it's either there or Japan
<magespawn> i thought most expats from here went to place like oz
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> fair enough
<Cantide> there are a lot more South Africans in the UK and Australasia
<Cantide> but Korea and Japan offer good jobs, high salaries and all sorts of other perks
<Cantide> and they're not western countries
<magespawn> culturally it would be a slight change 
<Squirm> hometime
<Cantide> i suppose so
<Cantide> but for me it won't be tough
<magespawn> something some people struggle with
<Cantide> i have plenty of friends there, can read and write the language, have eaten the food for several years
<Cantide> ex girlfriend was Korean >_>
<magespawn> ahh
<Cantide> <_<
<Cantide> so yeah, this tension at the moment doesn't deter me much
<Cantide> but i think it's a good idea to wait a few months
<Cantide> i have to wait for graduation anyway
<Kilos> hehe
<Cantide> hopefully there is decent Ubuntu activity there :)
<Cantide> i might have to start something if there isn't
<magespawn> well if not maybe we will have to come and visit
<Cantide> :)
<Cantide> my job should provide accommodation
<Cantide> so you will be guaranteed a spot on the floor at least :p
<magespawn> cool
<Cantide> failing that i have a friend that rents out an apartment in Seoul :p
<Cantide> i paid something like R 700 for 3 weeks last time :)
<Cantide> assuming Seoul is still there next month =_=
<magespawn> for the apartment rental?
<Kilos> so Squirm did you work out how to get maaz to announce at a later time?
<Kilos> dont think he does the at command does he
<Kilos> Maaz: at 20.00
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> maybe tumbleweed can tell us
<magespawn> later all home time.
<Cantide> yeah, for the apartment rental from my friend '-'
<Cantide> see ya~
<nuvolari> o/
<nuvolari> home time
<Cantide> \o
<Kilos> guten abend. im so happy telkom didnt drop the 2+1
<Cantide> heh :)
<Cantide> i bought the 60 + 60 in fear of them dropping it
<Kilos> woulda been bad paying R20 more for only 1g
<Cantide> yeah
<Kilos> inetpro: the monkey says see us here monday if not sooner
<Cantide> 19:30 as usual??
<Cantide> that will become 02:30 for me once i move T-Tv
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> bad move
<Cantide> chances are i won't be able to attend
<Kilos> yeah you'll have to read minutes next day
<Cantide> ㅠㅠ
<Kilos> i wonder what games they playing in korea
<Cantide> heh
<Cantide> I hope nothing happens
<Kilos> what they want such long distance missiles for
<Cantide> but they may launch a missile soon
<Cantide> to attack America
<Cantide> but they're not that stupid - America will crush them
<Cantide> brb!
<Kilos> then they will be thumped like sadam
<Kilos> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi Kilos :D
<smile4ever> good night
<smile4ever> :)
<Kilos> night smile4ever 
<Kilos> sleep tight
<Cantide> good night :)
<Kilos> inetpro: are you here?
<Kilos> just need some guidance please
<inetpro> ho Kilos
<Kilos> with wget
<inetpro> sup?
<Kilos> http://sourceforge.net/projects/systemrescuecd/
<Kilos> do i right click where it says download and copy link address and use that with wget?
 * inetpro not knows
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage
<Kilos> im bang to download with a browser on the wonderful internet we got at the moment
<inetpro> what you wanna do with that?
<Kilos> use that cd to flash the bios on ians pc
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> will it work?
<Kilos> flashrom should be on it
<Kilos> i dont see any other option. i put another psu in and it rebooted while in bios a few times before i got it setup and saved
<inetpro> flashrom is also available on ubuntu, not?
<Kilos> now with kde on there it reboots now and again when i try do stuff
<inetpro> aptitude show flashrom
<Kilos> yes it is but when i try start it there the pc reboots
 * inetpro is the wrong person to ask on this
<inetpro> haven't played with flashrom or any such drastic tools
<Kilos> thats why i wanted to know the wget addy for the iso
<inetpro> so you better do your homework first
<Cantide> good night '-'/
<inetpro> but Kilos, flashrom is just one very small part of sysresccd
<inetpro> SystemRescueCd*
<Kilos> ya but i was hoping that at least i can do things without it rebooting all the time
<Kilos> i booted from 12.04 and installed unity alongside kde with no prob
<inetpro> today?
<Kilos> so was hoping the cd route would let me at least sort the bios
<Kilos> yesterday
<inetpro> but IIRC you said earlier today that even when you're in the bios that it reboots itself
<inetpro> so how can it not reboot during installation?
<Kilos> yip it kept doing that till i eventually got the settings saved now it boots to the drive
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> very sick pc that
<inetpro> start with http://www.sysresccd.org/
<inetpro> that is the homepage
<Kilos> lol or tell me where to get a 2.8m floppy
<inetpro> nee man
<Kilos> the home page wants payment
<Kilos> the floppy route would really be the easiest because you only have the flash tool and update firmware on it
<inetpro> sorry Kilos but I really can't help you here
<Kilos> flashrom in ubuntu is for serious geek types
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> np boetie ill get there sometime
<Kilos> danke
<inetpro> at least not tonight
<Kilos> no worries man
<Kilos> i got the rest of my life
<inetpro> sal jou nou van die wal af in die sloot in help
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro is moeg en moet nog gou iets klaarmaak voor gaan slaap
<Kilos> it even has  a man page
<Kilos> geen prob inetpro 
<Kilos> die ding is al maande hier en ek sien jy kan die bios chip bestel so ja
<Kilos> dis ook my slaap tyd
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-13
<Kilos> morning all
<Squirm> morning
<magespawn> good morning early birds
 * magespawn nudges Kilos and Squirm
<Squirm> hi magespawn 
<Squirm> http://blog.linode.com/2013/04/12/security-notice-linode-manager-password-reset/
<Squirm> lol
<Squirm> to all ye linode users
<Kilos> hi there magespawn 
<magespawn> hey hey
<magespawn> Squirm: did they get hacked or something?
<Kilos> Maaz: define hey
<Maaz> Kilos: Hey \Hey\, a. [See {High}.] High. [Obs.] --Chaucer. [1913 Webster], Hey \Hey\, interj. [OE. hei; cf. D. & G. hei.] 1. An exclamation of joy, surprise, or encouragement. --Shak. [1913 Webster]  2. A cry to set dogs on. --Shak. [1913 Webster]
<magespawn> well i am not setting the dogs on you
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> too many yankee movies
<Kilos> hey dude
<magespawn> Kilos apparently 8ta is going live with LTE in april
<Kilos> what is lte magespawn 
<magespawn> or "good day" *said with oz type accecent*
<magespawn> blazingingly fast speed
<Kilos> about time 8ta is at its slowest since i started using it
<Kilos> took 5 hours to get 400m last night
<magespawn> wow 
<Kilos> need to fone them on monday and rev them
<Kilos> used to get up to 300 kB/s
<Squirm> magespawn: uh
<Squirm> np
<Squirm> no
<Kilos> last night must been around 50 kB/s
<Squirm> yes they still decided to reset passwords
<Squirm> just to make users nervous
<magespawn> ahh well that is 'good' security practice
<Kilos> Maaz: tell mazal why you pop in and out?
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Kilos> wonder where he has been
<Kilos> very busy he will say
<Kilos> magespawn: where did you hear the 8ta news
<magespawn> zatech show podcast
<magespawn> apparently they are going to have 1000 base stations with lte so will cover a much larger area than any of the other networks
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> hows 8ta doing there by you?
<magespawn> it is not
<Kilos> complain man
<magespawn> they have no dedicated towers here and mtn is already overloaded in town
<Kilos> if there is an mtn tower near then they build onto it
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> but here 8ta actually put their own equipment onto the mtn tower
<Kilos> so it aint roaming 
<magespawn> vodacom in town is about the best, about 18kms out of town towards sodwana mtn is the best
<Kilos> where do you stay in relation to town
<Kilos> village
<Kilos> that tiny place
<magespawn> about 5km out but well within range of the vodacom 3G tower
<Kilos> which direction?
<magespawn> towards sodwana
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> but that is 5 road kms 
<Kilos> so straight through on the main road 
<magespawn> from the tower probable about 1-3 kms
<magespawn> let me get a map
<Kilos> ah similar to here but mine is an mtn 8ta tower and the voda peeps moved their equpment  off this tower to their own about 5 ks away
<magespawn> http://goo.gl/maps/AlTf8 where the hluhluwe airport is marked the houses to the left is where i stay
<Kilos> you even have an airport?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> grass strip
<Kilos> ai! i battle to work that map thing
<Kilos> everything so tiny and when i zoom i end up somewhere else
<magespawn> not too serious
<magespawn> new server on the p3 up and running, fully updated
<Kilos> lekker works good hey
<Kilos> p3's still have their uses
<Kilos> not having a gui makes a diffs
<magespawn> indeed going to have learn how to use samba
<Squirm> magespawn: it's not that bad
<Cantide> o hai~
<Squirm> hiya
<Kilos> hi charl Cantide 
<Cantide> Kilos, '-'/
<Kilos> lo Vince-0 
<Vince-0> Hi Kilos 
<Vince-0> Lekka dag here
<Kilos> bit cool here
<charl> good afternoon
<charl> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> hey Vince-0 charl
<magespawn> no do not think so Squirm, just something new
<magespawn> Kilos have another pc with an amd 980mhz chip and a nvidia card
<charl> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> good magespawn make it work too
<Kilos> faster than a p3 i think
<magespawn> it is, just put some extra memory in it
<magespawn> a little yes
<Kilos> does it help putting money into a pc
<Kilos> not better to get parts for it and put them in?
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> sorry?
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> had only 128 now up to 256mb ram
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> but it has no network card, so i will have to add that in
<theblazehen> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi theblazehen 
<Kilos> whats news by you
<Kilos> meeting monday evening hey
<theblazehen> not much. I know
<theblazehen> ordered a couple vps's a few days ago
<theblazehen> mining litecoin on them
<Kilos> magespawn: you still at work?
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> yup but busy studying
<Kilos> ah sorry
<magespawn> no worries
<magespawn> audio so i can type and listen to the lecture as the same time
<Kilos> ah
<magespawn> theblazehen: read an article that basically said that was not worth while
<magespawn> cost of vp versus value of litecoins gained
<theblazehen> i ake about $1 a month
<theblazehen> make*
<Squirm> I'd rather mine Bitcoin
<Squirm> hmm
<magespawn> the dollar value of those are like a yoyo
<Squirm> I'm running dd, copying a partition to another partition. do you think it'll work?
<magespawn> why not?
<Squirm> or do I have to align partition tables or something
<magespawn> should work fine
<theblazehen> Squirm, I convert it to BTC
<magespawn> do not know about that
<theblazehen> but LTC is ore efficient on cpu
<Squirm> dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sdb1 bs=1M
<magespawn> theblazehen: are litecoins easier to mine
<magespawn> looks okay to me but inetpro would know more
<theblazehen> magespawn, less beginner friendly, but easy enough. If you only have a cpu available you make about 10x more profit
<magespawn> mmm might take a look then
<magespawn> have a few spare pcs to dedicate
<Squirm> I'm busy pulling bit together to put up a little CentOS server
<Squirm> I really, really would like an HP Microserver though
<theblazehen> magespawn,  build minerd from these instructions: https://www.litecoinpool.org/help then register at http://ltc.nushor.net/ you can then run the miner with ./minerd -o http://ltc.nushor.net:8998 -u $name_of_worker,defaults_to_username.x -p $password,defaultis_x
<magespawn> cool ty theblazehen
<Squirm> theblazehen: what's the CPU usage like?
<theblazehen> np
<theblazehen> Squirm, as high as you let it
<Squirm> ok
<theblazehen> but you can always run it with nice
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> I mean, thinking of running it in the background or something
<theblazehen> Do it al the time on my netbook
<theblazehen> you can see their status on theblazehen.com
<Squirm> my office machine is up all the time
<theblazehen> Squirm, good
<Squirm> and the current exchange rate?
<Squirm> about
<theblazehen> $1.8 per LTC
<theblazehen> http://ltc.kattare.com/calc.php
<magespawn> Squirm: one of these http://is.gd/6QtICy ?
<Squirm> magespawn: yes
<theblazehen> ltc/usd is 2.55002809
<magespawn> mmm i have ooggling those for awhile too
<Squirm> magespawn: small form factor, low electricity consumption, quiet
<Squirm> want
<magespawn> they are relatively cheep too
<magespawn> cheap
<Squirm> yes they are. But I can't afford to get something like that. It'll sit and I dunno what it will do
<magespawn> cool just finished my n+ course material
<Vince-0> naas
<charl> naas botha?
<magespawn> anyway home time now, later all
<charl> good evening all
<charl> i had a very interesting week
<charl> had to figure out how to package oracle java for ubuntu
<charl> ended up being a complete mess
<charl> i need to find a bug report or submit one myself if i can't find it
<charl> took me a whole day just to come up with a functional package
<charl> and still not sure if it's perfect
<inetpro> good evening
<charl> hi inetpro 
<charl> hi smile4ever 
<smile4ever> hi charl :)
<kbmonkey> greets fellows and lassies
<charl> hi kbmonkey 
<charl> just finished watching death race 3
<charl> most of it has been shot in south africa
<kbmonkey> hi charl :) cool I have not seen that yet.
<kbmonkey> I've got the Devil's Rejects for later
<kbmonkey> how was it?
<charl> it was a typical action movie but very good
<Kilos> lo inetpro kbmonkey charl Trix[a]r_za 
<Kilos> and smile4ever 
<charl> hi again Kilos 
<kbmonkey> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hows my monkey
<smile4ever> and Kilos :p
<kbmonkey> ook ook
<Kilos> hehe
<smile4ever> :)
<smile4ever> byeee :)
<magespawn> evening all
<charl> wb magespawn 
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> dont forget mondays meet
<kbmonkey> man I'm getting hungry again. :)
<Squirm> playback never worked :/
<Squirm> if someone has tried to contact me in the last 4 hours, please state your claim
<charl> playback?
<Squirm> my ZNC usually plays back what I've missed in the channel
<charl> oh i see
<charl> i run irssi inside a screen session on a server so i can just ssh and reattach and use the page up key
<charl> many years ago i used psybnc though
<Squirm> charl: yeah, not a fan of irssi though. still like some of my gui stuff
<magespawn> quassel?
<Squirm> thought of that. haven't seen it though. I like xChat :)
<charl> am the opposite of that, i like to try and do as much possible at the console/command line
<charl> i'm busy transitioning from kde to i3 though
<Tonberry_> i3?
<charl> Tonberry_: http://i3wm.org/
<magespawn> i am just getting used to kde
<charl> i have used kde now for 13 years, time for a change
<charl> not constantly though, i have been on gnome and openbox for a while too
<magespawn> mmm indeed, i have not even been using linux that long
<Squirm> charl: fine, I use the cli as much as possible as well. Am doing my RHCE exam next month. But on a desktop, I like certain things to be gui based
<charl> rhce - they still have that? interesting
<charl> it used to be quite a big thing some time ago
<charl> haven't heard of it much the last few years though
<charl> i think it's because most people moved away from redhat but it still gets used in many companies
<Squirm> charl: if not RedHat then something like CentOS. Or any linux distro. The concepts pretty much stay the same. The packages are pretty much available across all distros
<charl> yeah even oracle linux uses the same packages, also based on redhat
<charl> same as what ubuntu is based on debian
<Squirm> except
<Squirm> CentOS = RedHat
<Squirm> it's a package for package clone
<Squirm> RH is still opensource, so the CentOS guys just compile the RH packages with the CentOS logos, etc
<magespawn> and the linux certification is based on CentOS
<charl> hahaha, i wonder why people still use redhat then, perhaps just for support
<Squirm> yeah, it's the support you pay for
<Squirm> which is meant to be pretty good
<Squirm> I enjoy RH
<Vince-0> me22
<Lil-|^Red> ~OT |Meanwhile in Nigeria ^_^ :::::::: || http://motherlandnigeria.com/games/ayo.html :::: END
<Squirm> very clean distro
<Lil-|^Red> leaves.
<Squirm> ...
<magespawn> ?
<charl> obvious spam is obvious
<Vince-0> ya wot, 
<charl> about redhat, we also use it at work, but considering we never make use of the support, i wonder why
<Vince-0> dunno why anyone would spam that
<magespawn> bit like running into a room shouting a word or sentance and then running out
<magespawn> charl: maybe because it is proven
<Squirm> magespawn: CentOS = RedHat
<Squirm> except without the support
<charl> magespawn: proven? :)
<charl> centos is also pretty proven imho
<Vince-0> ya most software is tested with Centos
<charl> i used centos for the first time probably like 7 years back
<Vince-0> Scientific Linus is binary compatible with RH i think
<Squirm> cause it's RedHat :p
<Squirm> Vince-0: probably cause it's based on CentOS
<Vince-0> yar
<charl> lots of people use fedora instead, but afaik fedora is much more on the cutting edge
<charl> so you perhaps get less stability
<charl> but you do get newer versions of the software quicker
<Squirm> I didn't enjoy Fedora
<magespawn> charl: as in all those other people use it so it must be okay for us
<Squirm> it broke easily
<charl> yeah
<Squirm> felt... clunky
<charl> can't say i have had much negative experience with fedora myself
<charl> the only thing i had was some issues with graphics card drivers on nvidia but that's nothing out of the ordinary
<charl> i had to replace nouveau with some binary drivers but that was a number of years ago
<Squirm> I'd definitely have CentOS/RH as a server. I am really enjoying Mint MATE on my desktop
<charl> i assume nouveau is up to scratch now
<charl> i use ubuntu 12.10 for both desktop and server now, although at work i mostly run the latest lts release 12.04 on servers
<charl> but for my personal server i try and stay on the latest release
<charl> it's nice running exactly the same on both desktop and server because all the packages are the same etc
<charl> at work you obviously don't "just" upgrade servers :)
<Squirm> we were running Fedora, squid was unstable, the server was unstable. After I went on the RH course, I asked if I could test CentOS, just to see if it helped
<Squirm> we haven't had a problem yet
<magespawn> i try to keep all my stuff on LTS, but the desktops in the shop are on 12.10
<Vince-0> I run Fedora17 at work laptop which is pretty usable without graphics, Centos on servers
<Vince-0> I've takend a liking to Enlightenment DE
<magespawn> ahh the wonders of open source choice
<Squirm> yeah
<Squirm> so many choices
<Squirm> so many preferences
<magespawn> awesome stuff
<Vince-0> see Google's recent fork of Webkit as Blink?
<Vince-0> gonna get more choice in browsers
<Squirm> I may stick to Chrome
<Squirm> waiting for my Nexus 4. Then I can sync everything to my phone as well :P
<Vince-0> not to mention the recent forks made for Ubuntu graphics 'nstuff
<Vince-0> yaa chrome is nice for that
<Vince-0> the only thing it lacks is a decent tab grouper
<Squirm> Firefox does it too
<Squirm> hmm, tab grouper
<Squirm> interesting idea.
<Vince-0> too many tabs, firefox just puts em in boxes and remembers it for next time
<Squirm> meh. I have to install windows on a machine. but cause i'm home I only have 1 set of everything
<Squirm> and my laptop isn't here
<Squirm> :/
<Squirm> well, parents place
<Squirm> so bbl
<Vince-0> please excuse the long URL, my firefox tabs
<Vince-0> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zSLdyy8xJN4/UWm-aKa3TdI/AAAAAAAABRQ/9cyPti51jR8/s1106/firefox_tabs.jpg
<Vince-0> chrome add-ons claim to do group tabs but naay
<magespawn> wow thought  i used a lot, but i have never had that happen
<Vince-0> I like to keep em open for particular subjects
<kbmonkey> wow Vince-0, that is insane. I have no more than 5 at any time
<Vince-0> oh, kinda replaced bookmarks and just keep em there so I can see where I was last at
<kbmonkey> holy crud, it's past dinner time XD
<Vince-0> yar its like almost midnight snack time
<kbmonkey> I'm a sucker for minimalism. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18686471/images/2013-04-13.22341365885296.png
<kbmonkey> going to catch up on chow...
<charl> kbmonkey: which desktop environment is that?
<charl> also looks like some tiling implementation
<magespawn> later all, bed time, good night all
<charl> nn magespawn 
<Squirm> cool
<Squirm> pc is up and running
<Vince-0> charl, think its openbox
<Vince-0> or not, I can't remember
#ubuntu-za 2013-04-14
<Kilos> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz puts the kettle on
<Kilos> morning all
<Cantide> thanks :)
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz: danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> aw for once mxit is sick
<Kilos> normally very stable, reliable, and fast
<not_found> whatsapp is where its att now :p
<Cantide> Kakao Talk <3
<Kilos> hi not_found hard work to get whatsapp going on a pc
<Kilos> i tried a while back. tons of android stuff to download and still couldnt get it to work
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> i cant even get mxit on a browser so their servers here must be sicka
<Kilos> not a fan of trying to chat on a cell
 * not_found goes sleepy for night shift... have a good one
<Kilos> yay mxit must been down for upgrading
<Kilos> musta
<Cantide> is it back now?
<Kilos> yip Cantide 
<Kilos> all good
<Squirm> meh
<Squirm> broken quadcopter :/
<Squirm> wait
<Squirm> no it's not
<Kilos> hi psyatw Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> what do you know about floppies
<Kilos> is there such a thing as a 2.88m floppy or is it a 1.4m formatted that way
<Kilos> i find nothing about 2.88m floppies with google
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Trixar_za 
<Trixar_za> Hey psyatw
<Squirm> Kilos: I've only heard of 1.4mb
<Kilos> yeah me too but in bios you can choose 2.88m as well. does bios control the size?
<Squirm> no
<Squirm> it'll be the disk itself
<Squirm> maybe it's a similar concept to cds and dvds. same physical size, different way of burning the data to them
<Kilos> ai! one of them will sort all my bios flashing probs
<Squirm> anyway, I have to go now
<Kilos> go safe
<Squirm> chat later
<Kilos> ty
<Squirm> *gone
<Kilos> yo Cantide 
<Cantide> hello :p
<Cantide> just cycled 8 km
<Cantide> i am unfit :<
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> at least you made 8 ks
<Cantide> :p
<Cantide> should make 15 easily
<Kilos> hi Mezenir Vince-0 
<Vince-0> heyo
<Cantide> hey-0
<charl> hi Cantide 
<charl> hi Kilos 
<Cantide> hi :)
<charl> did you see psy's new music video?
<Kilos> hi charl 
<charl> i don't know what to make of it, it's catchy but i don't like the "abuse" in it
<Kilos> nope dont look at vids they eat data
<charl> yeah it's a problem if you don't have internet
<charl> was wondering what cantide thought though, considering it's going korea :)
<charl> *he's sorry :)
<charl> talking about people on irc as "it" is not so good :D
<Cantide> i don't classify that as abuse though
<Cantide> more like practical jokes
<charl> yeah
<Cantide> but yeah, it's not really good
<charl> but i mean for him to try and repeat his previous success would be impractical
<charl> something like gangnam style you only do once
<Cantide> yeah, because nothing will live up to it
<charl> exactly
<Cantide> he's just riding the gravy train :p
<charl> you shouldn't even try
<charl> lol precisely
<charl> i'm busy watching the 6-part bbc "africa" documentary
<Cantide> eh
<Cantide> the BBC were undercover in North Korea 2 weeks ago
<Cantide> posing as students
<Cantide> i want to see that when it's released :D
<charl> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_(TV_series)
<charl> oh yes certainly
<charl> i want to see it as well
<Cantide> the monkey in the picture looks like he's wearing a red tie :)
<charl> yup exactly
<Mezenir> hey kilos :)
<charl> funny enough i thought the same thing subconciously :)
<charl> hi Mezenir 
<Mezenir> hi charl
<Cantide> charl, what's your take on this whole North Korea "crisis" at the moment?
<charl> i think it's a big blown up thing personally
<Cantide> it is
<charl> especially because america seems to have provoked it
<Cantide> and i think the media is fueling it 
<charl> yes
<Cantide> but ultimately i can't see a war starting
<Cantide> it's in no one's interest, especially not North Korea's
<charl> yeah they will be flattened
<Cantide> so my plans are still on, unless something drastic happens soon
<charl> how can the small north korea take on south korea, america, japan and everyone else
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> exactly
<charl> even russia seems to be siding with america on this one
<Cantide> and they barely have enough food and fuel
<Cantide> if the war lasts anything longer than 3 days, which it will, North Korea will be forced to surrender
<Cantide> the only worry is China
<Cantide> but they don't want a war
<charl> well, not right now
<charl> i don't trust china but they have made no signal of open hostility towards anyone at this point
<Cantide> yes
<Cantide> but why are they still supporting NK via aid?
<charl> it's an old communist bond i think
<Cantide> they could cut off supply unless NK abandon their insanity
<Cantide> probably that
<charl> we should not forget where modern china came out of
<Cantide> also, i think if things got really bad, China would have 20 million refugees to handle
<charl> there's a theory that america is trying to drive a wedge between north korea and china with this nonsense that they provoked
<charl> i get the impression that america is behind most of the BS
<charl> and north korea seems to be "falling" for it perfectly and playing into their hands
<charl> maybe america wants to use this as an excuse to put more forces and arms in the area, perhaps as a measure against other (real) threats
<charl> you can carry on speculating
<Cantide> lol
<Cantide> those are some good speculations though
<charl> well america have decided to put a smaller missile defence installation in eastern europe and increase their defenses in alaska instead
<Cantide> still, i wish they would just wipe out the North Korean government / military, liberate the people and then work towards reunification
<charl> i wonder if they are scared of china/russia, but it's hard to see it on the front
<Cantide> they very well could be
<Cantide> still, i think the world has moved on after WW2
<Cantide> it's all about resources now
<charl> perhaps, china and japan had a military show-off about some territories that are high in oil
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> and they use those islands as a facade for their true purpose
<Cantide> 'o'
<charl> it's a blurry mess if you look at it, but i get the impression that these "conflicts" are an excuse for governments to keep pushing money into military resources
<Cantide> and that
<charl> and look at the debt that is being racked up by it
<Cantide> well, having a strong military is a useful thing
<charl> that debt has to be payed sooner or later
<charl> eventually the whole world belongs to the IMF
<Cantide> :D
<charl> bsh i dunno, i try not to overthink these things :P we'll see where it goes regardless
<charl> *bah
<Cantide> South Africa is relatively neutral
<Cantide> but moving to Asia might put me in harm's way
<charl> in south africa the conflict seems to be internal
<Cantide> indeed
<charl> at the end of the day, you could die no matter what you do
<Cantide> i feel more at risk in SA than i do in Korea, despite the war
<charl> the rumors in europe are so bad about south africa, you would believe you get shot on the street if you visit
<Cantide> haha
<Cantide> it's true - but only if you're on the wrong street :p
<charl> yeah that's what i also try to tell people
<Cantide> i'm sure if i go to one of the more dangerous areas i'd be at serious risk
<charl> it depends on where exactly you are
<Cantide> well, i live in a relatively safe area
<Cantide> and this morning my dad was threatened while taking the dog for a walk
<charl> threatened?
<Cantide> well, some people said they'd hit him
<Cantide> for what reason i don't know
<charl> ooh :(
<charl> i once went with a former colleague of mine (canadian) and she accidentally steered us into south east london
<Cantide> he doesn't know either
<Cantide> what's down there?
<charl> even in europe there are some places that are better to stay out of
<Cantide> lol
<charl> dunno but the people that live there looked shady
<Cantide> haha
<charl> the two of us got pretty freaked out
<charl> got out of there asap
<Cantide> i think one of the biggest threats here now is drugs
<charl> maybe it's just because we don't know the region, it's easy to make assumptions
<Cantide> people on drugs commit crazy crimes to try to get money for more drugs
<Cantide> yeah
<Cantide> still, if you don't feel safe, rather get away :p
<charl> in cape town there was always a big problem with drugs
<Cantide> KZN, too
<charl> i used to work at the university of the western cape at the FSIU
<Cantide> wb Kilos 
<Kilos> ty
<Cantide> i have to help with dinner
<Cantide> bbl!
<charl> one of the projects that one of my colleagues was working on was for providing drug users with help
<charl> ciao Cantide 
<Cantide> ah
<Cantide> that's a difficult project :<
<charl> well we were just opening up a channel of support
<charl> so that on its own wasn't too bad
<charl> but it's a difficult area to work in
<charl> i wasn't directly involved though
<Squirm> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/columns/74997-facebook-home-the-trojan-horse.html
<Vince-0> Squirm, you tried it?
<Squirm> Vince-0: nope, still phoneless
<Vince-0> meh, you might be better off
<Vince-0> I use mine for games mostly
<Squirm> trying to get the Nexus 4. I know someone coming over from the states, just waiting to hear if he can bring it over
<Symmetria> sup all
 * Symmetria went and bought loads and loads of good kenyan coffee today
<Squirm> lo
<Squirm> Symmetria: k, I'm coming around then
<Symmetria> lol I bought 4.5kgs worth
<Squirm> ok, then we're all coming around :P
<Symmetria> its pretty damn cheap here, basically 100 dollars for 4.5kgs worth of coffee beans
<Squirm> that's a lot of coffee
<Symmetria> hehehe yeah but now Im stocked for at least 2 months
<Squirm> depends if I visit
<Squirm> though it is a little far for some coffee
<magespawn> evening all
<magespawn> not if the coffee is that good
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz: announce Meeting tomorrow night guys and gals
<Maaz> Announcement from Kilos! Meeting tomorrow night guys and gals
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<charl> Symmetria: very good, i spent about a month in kenya and was complete spoiled by both the kenyan coffee and the kenyan tea
<charl> some of the best coffee and tea i have ever had
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-07
<bduk> More almal
<Kilos> morning bduk  JabberwockyA19_  psydroid  and others
<Kilos> hi superfly  Spekko  
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> Spekko  vloek jabberwocky93  en JabberwockyA19_  
<Spekko> JabberwockyA19_ !?
<Spekko> @$%#%!
<Kilos> hehe
<Spekko> What sorcery is this !?
<Kilos> he lost connection without timing out
<Kilos> so came back with a tail and messed up nick
<Kilos> must be lots of jabberwocky wannabe's
<Squirm> morning
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Spekko> loolol @jabberwocky wannabe
<Kilos> maybe he should renick to flabberwocky or blabberwocky
<Kilos> unless they also taken
<jabberwocky_w> more Kilos
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky_w  
 * jabberwocky_w needs to setup his irc bouncer
<inetpro> .
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  inetpro  
<inetpro> good morning everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<Vince-0> o//
<Vince-0> \o/
<Vince-0> \\o
<inetpro> hi Vince-0
<Vince-0> lekka maanhare dage
<inetpro>  maanhare dage?
<Kilos> haha
<Vince-0> moon hair day
<Vince-0> Maandag
<jabberwocky_w> o/
<Kilos> drussell  morning. the 14.04 live dvd also dont see the d-link dwm-156
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> kick the nm guys
<nuvolari> o/  oh hi 
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<Kilos> waar kruip jy weg man
<nuvolari> hallo oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> was opi boot laas week
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> en die laaste meeting?
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> jy is veels te skaars seun
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer Vince_0  
<Maaz> Kilos: Vince_0 is 27.5% lame
<Vince_0> aw
<Vince_0> it's my real life nick
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> the bot is hard on peeps
<Kilos> sabc inna bad way. keep pulling more and more series out of the archives
<Kilos> like Kojak airwolf etc
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer superfly
<Maaz> superfly: superfly is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> hehe hiya superfly  
<Vince-0> Maaz: nickometer Vince-0
<Maaz> Vince-0: Vince-0 is 27.5% lame
<Vince-0> Maaz: nickometer Vince_0
<Maaz> Vince-0: Vince_0 is 27.5% lame
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer VinceO
<Maaz> superfly: VinceO is 0.0% lame
<superfly> Maaz: nickometer Vince0
<Maaz> superfly: Vince0 is 21.5% lame
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer vince0
<Maaz> Kilos: vince0 is 21.5% lame
<Vince-0> Maaz: I want to see the source
<Maaz> Vince-0: *blink*
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer vinceo
<Maaz> Kilos: vinceo is 0.0% lame
<Kilos> Maaz  nickometer vinceO
<Maaz> Kilos: vinceO is 8.1% lame
<superfly> Vince-0: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ibid-core/ibid/trunk/view/head:/ibid/plugins/fun.py
<Kilos> Vince-0  you do python?
<Vince-0> I read, not dabble
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Xethron> Hello Kilos
<nuvolari> Maaz: nickometer nuvolari
<Maaz> nuvolari: nuvolari is 0.0% lame
<nuvolari> hmm, is 0 good or bad?
<nuvolari> hi Xethron, Vince-0, superfly 
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> lame=weak
<Xethron> Maaz: nickometer Xethron
<Maaz> Xethron: Xethron is 0.0% lame
<Xethron> 0.o
<Xethron> Its saying I'm lame :(
<Xethron> hello nuvolari
<Kilos> no man 0% lame
<Xethron> hahaha, ah! ok'
<Xethron> so I'm 100% cool!
<Xethron> :P
<Kilos> yeah hehe
<Xethron> when we getting LTS?
<Kilos> he dont facny fancy nicks
<Kilos> 17th
<Xethron> ah
<Xethron> sweet
<Kilos> i got the beta
<Xethron> How is it?
<Kilos> i ran live and looks ok except for the amazon thing and it shows all other drives as mounted by default
<Kilos> first thing to do would be to remove amazon from the search tool
<Xethron> haha
<Vince-0> ya sis man
<Xethron> Maybe I'll switch to Ubuntu when it comes out while I wait for Mint
<Xethron> coz they usually take their time
<Kilos> maybe i must look for a linux os that sees the dwm-156
<Kilos> hard work fighting to get a modem working
<Kilos> hi not_found  
<not_found> o/
<Kilos> at work inna day time?
<not_found> yup
<Kilos> hi Kerbero  long time no see
<Kerbero> hi kilos
<Kerbero> yeah
 * nuvolari hints Arch to oom Kilos
<Kilos> nuvolari  dis moeilik daai ding man
<Kilos> in ubuntu werk als behalwe die nuwe modem
<Kilos> maar dit werl ook na heelwat sukkel
<Kilos> werk
<Kilos> en wie se dit sal die modem sien as sakis ook sukkel
<Kilos> hi smile  
<smile> hi Kilos :)
<smile> hi drussell :p
<smile> Kilos: a woman needs love :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and money smile  
<smile> Kilos: and attention. :p
<smile> www.thefanclub.co.za
<Kilos> what you doing looking there
<smile> Kilos: they dropped the parking ticket they gave me. The ticket-machine was broken, I filled a complaint and I won :D
 * smile gets his 25 euros back (250 rand :p )
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> how come you getting parking tickets? you still supposed to be walking and getting lifts
<smile> no, I can drive a car, Kilos :p
<smile> For almost a year now :p
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> with a license?
<Kilos> licence
<Kilos> that thing
<smile> yeah :p
<smile> ;)
<smile> I'm almost 19 :D
<Kilos> great
<smile> (remember, April 16) ;)
<Kilos> crazy place that
<Kilos> oh you a ballie already
<smile> :D
<smile> Kilos: will you come to my birthday partieeh? :p
<Kilos> lol so far?
<Kilos> if you have it online i will attend
<Kilos> are you still fixing wikiups
<Kilos> wikiups=hiccups in wiki
<smile> I see ;)
<smile> only 10.000 km ;)
<Kilos> haha
<smile> Kilos: can't you walk that far? :p
<Kilos> lol no man
<smile> only a fraction of your life: "Doing the math;  the average person with the average stride living until 80 will walk a distance of around 110,000 miles." @ http://snowbrains.com/brain-post-how-far-does-the-average-human-walk-in-a-lifetime/
<Kilos> whew
<smile> :p
 * smile gets tired when he sees that number
<Kilos> yeah
<smile> Kilos: you are my friend :)
<Kilos> ty smile  :-)
<smile> :)
<smile> you're welcome
<smile> I'm hungry :p
<smile> it's 17:08 over here
<Kilos> you always hungry
<smile> yea :p
<smile> unless I'm ill, which I am :p
<smile> but I'm recovering. :p
<smile> First days I couldn't even sit before a computer screen :p
<Kilos> eina
<smile> I'm off - eating! :)
<Kilos> enjoy
<smile> thanks :p
<Kilos> haha deegee__  hows things
<drussell> Kilos: hey man, good thx
<theblazehen> hi Kilos, all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen  
<theblazehen> Kilos, anything interesting been going on?
<Kilos> nope been dead quiet 
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-08
<jabberwocky93> more Kilos :)
<Kilos>  morning jabberwocky93  Cantide  Spekko  superfly  and others too
<Cantide> hi!
<Cantide> long time no chat!
<Kilos> yeah
<Cantide> how goes it, oom Kilos ? '-';;
<superfly> Morning Kilos 
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Cantide> hey superfly ~
<Cantide> Kilos, very well, thanks :)
<Cantide> got my PC at last
<Cantide> got a girlfriend
<Cantide> got 2 jobs
<Cantide> been busy T-T
<Kilos> great
<Cantide> what have you been up to?
<Kilos> just playing here 
<Kilos> oh and over a week of flu
<Cantide> 'o'
 * Cantide sends Kilos some 유자차
<nuvolari> oh hi
<nuvolari> o/
<Kilos> hi nuvolari  
<jabberwocky93> o/
<Cantide> hello nuvolari :)
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> back again
<magespawn> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Now now, we don't want anyone getting caffeine overdoses
<magespawn> Maaz large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<magespawn> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome magespawn
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> i think i am going to need it today
<Kilos> why whats different
<ThatGraemeGuy> People with SSL certs to manage, hope you've seen this: http://heartbleed.com
<Kilos> ai!
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for magespawn and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Vince-0  
<Cantide> I can never make the meetings here T-T
<Cantide> too late for me
<Kilos> you in bed so early?
<Kilos> half pas 8 till half past nine
<Cantide> plus 7 hours for me
<Cantide> and i get up at 05:30 each day...
<Kilos> where are you?
<Cantide> South Korea ?
<Cantide> I've been here for 6 months already :p
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> well you can read the logs and then mail comments to the list
<Cantide> yeah...
<Cantide> when i have time :)
<Cantide> excited for 14.04
<Cantide> thinking of buying a new drive for it
<Kilos> ive tried it live
<Kilos> the beta
<Cantide> how is it?
<Cantide> looks like a good release to me
<Cantide> worth reinstalling for!
<Kilos> yeah 
<Cantide> i'm still on 12.04 anyway :p so it will be nice to get it
<Kilos> id try it first
<Cantide> i'll install it and see :)
<Cantide> thinking of buying a new drive, so it won't matter
<Kilos> has lots of personalizing to do
<Kilos> yeah on a new drive is good
<Vince-0> o//
<Kilos> im also on 12.04
<Cantide> i
<Cantide> i've still got my SSD which is nearly 2 years old
<Cantide> and it's only a 120 GiB
<Cantide> so i'll get a new drive, install 14.04, copy my data and then install Windows on this drive (ewwww)
<Kilos> lol
<Cantide> bye bye~
<Cantide> back to work for me!
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<magespawn> lets hope i can stay 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  superfly  
<superfly> again, Kilos?
<Kilos> oh sorry superfly  
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<Golynx> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> you winning?
<Golynx> winning what ?
<Kilos> with what you are doing man
<Kilos> like are you becoming an ubuntero
<Golynx> Nope, Epic Fail! :p
<Kilos> what you failing with
<Golynx> i need windows , yes its sad
<Golynx> i wont be successful without it. 
<Kilos> can you wait another month or so
<Kilos> and is xp ok
<Golynx> 40% of the software i use will work with Xp, but most is made for 7
<Golynx> but xp is okay
<Kilos> as soon as i get some cash ill send xp
<Golynx> thanks Kilos :)
<not_found> note that support for xp is no-more except if you have some business arangement with MS
<not_found> I think today is the day it ends
<Kilos> did anyone ever use their support
<not_found> updates etc.
<not_found> eol
<not_found> you use you will get exploited (more than normal)
<Kilos> xp is lekker for modem tools
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<jabberwocky93> just for anyway who has not been informed of the openssl security issue: http://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/news/openssl-heartbleed-security-bug/2014/04/08
<Vince-0> test here: http://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<Kilos> what server hostname you put in there Vince-0  
<Vince-0> the one you want to test the vulnerability for 
<Kilos> ah i see. it says google.com is all good
<Symmetria> http://blog.existentialize.com/diagnosis-of-the-openssl-heartbleed-bug.html
<Symmetria> interesting 
<Kilos> poor jabber.org sick again
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> nfo] Trying to reconnect to chat.freenode.net (port 6667) in 10 seconds.
<Kilos> [16:53] [error] Closing Link: 8ta-151-215-171.telkomadsl.co.za (Sorry, server is full - try later)
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi adeebnqo  
<adeebnqo> hey
<adeebnqo> how u doin?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Golynx> hey adeebnqo
<adeebnqo> i'm great --- just a bit frustrated, i'm playing around with the (NM)DC protocol in python
<Kilos> (NM)DC?
<Kilos> hi psydroid  
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<adeebnqo> the original direct connect protocol. I'm making an application for streaming video from a dc hub
<Kilos> nm is network manager hey?
<adeebnqo> Nope, it's NeoModus -- http://goo.gl/pq8DCe
<Kilos> oh
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<psydroid> hi adeebnqo 
<adeebnqo> psydroid: hey
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<inetpro> Kilos: hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Sure
<Kilos> redelik dankie en self
<inetpro> hoekom redelik?
<Kilos> griep het my nog
<Kilos> n week nou
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> hi Snowy2  
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: ai!
<Kilos> sus en swaar het dit meer as 2 weke nou al
<Kilos> kom net nie gesond nie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<captine> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-09
<inetpro> good morning
<Kilos> morning jabberwocky93  Spekko  ThatGraemeGuy  and others
<jabberwocky93> moring Kilos
<Spekko> more Kilos
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
<Kilos> 14.04 here but sound dont work again. ill try mplayer. this pc not xchat friendly
<nlsthzn> install hexchat
<nlsthzn> afaik xchat not being maintained anymore
<bduk1> More almal
<Kilos> will do. i think i tried it on 12.04 but was same with sound
<Kilos> hi bduk1 
<nlsthzn> in linux I still typically had to install mplayer if I am not mistaken
<nlsthzn> but on windows it just works as usual
<Kilos> i see hexchat is even in the repos
<nlsthzn> yup
<Kilos> ok lemme go try it
<Kilos> maybe they still need some polish on 14.04. am online but nm dont show any signal strength
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> I don't need any polish on 14.04, english and dutch are enough for me
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> no man im online but iftop -i ppp0 dont even work
<psyatw> oh
<psyatw> so it's more like magic
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> now how do i see if data running away for nothing
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<psyatw> is there no other way to install the tools?
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 
<Kilos> the tool is installed i think its the nm thats hiding from it
<Vince-0> haai mense
<Vince-0> 0//
<Kilos> hehe
<psyatw> ik zie een haai in de baai
<Kilos> morning superfly 
<Kilos> hi drussell work hard man 14.04 needs some polishing
<drussell> Kilos: hey, I saw you had problems with your dlink device? you had any conversations in #ubuntu+1 ?
<nuvolari> o/ oh hi
<Kilos> ill go look there ty drussell i have in going here now on 14.04 but need to first boot to 12.04 to get it triggered or switched
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> what is that channel drussell ?
<psyatw> hi drussell 
<psyatw> hi nuvolari 
<drussell> Kilos: it's the channel where the discussion for unreleased ubuntu support goes
<drussell> psyatw: hey
<drussell> Kilos: when 14.04 is released, then 14.04 discussions will go to #ubuntu
<Kilos> aha ty
<drussell> Kilos: and 14.10 discussions will start in #ubuntu+1
<Kilos> oh
<drussell> Kilos: more devs and troubleshooters active on #ubuntu+1 ;o)
<Kilos> cool ty drussell 
<drussell> Kilos: np
<Kilos> drussell, they got enough to sort through i think
<Kilos> and they seem to expect peeps to know what they are talking about
<superfly> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Squirm> I
<Squirm> am
<Squirm> getting
<Squirm> a new car!
<Kilos> lekker
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> terribly dead channel today
<Golynx> maybe its a busy time of year
<Golynx> or maybe their out collecting easter eggs :p
<Kilos> lol
<Golynx> i broke my neck last night so slept half day
<Kilos> serious?
<Kilos> the one that holds your head up?
<Golynx> ya , i cant turn or bend it to the right
<Kilos> how did you manage that?
<Golynx> i dunno, but had a terrible sleep
<Kilos> you broke it or slept crooked?
<Golynx> maybe i slept wrong way for too long and something snapped , a bone or a muscle , i dunno. It hurts like hell though
<Kilos> ouch
<Golynx> i will take it easy for a while and see if it heals
<Kilos> i dont think you can break anything by sleeping crooked
<Kilos> pinch a nerve or something ya
<Golynx> i think so too
<Golynx> when i stand straight my head looks like the leaning tower of pizza lol
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> feels the same kinda pain i felt when my leg broke though
<Kilos> did you break your leg while sleeping too?
<Golynx> no lol :D
<Golynx> my drunk uncle pulled me from a tree when i was 7. Now my right legs shorter than the left
<Kilos> eish
<Golynx> on top of that i got tooth ache aswell lol
<Golynx> but this is not the medical channel
<Kilos> ouch
<Golynx> :)
<Golynx> i wish i had a 3D printer. Their becoming cheaper by the day. 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what you want to print
<Golynx> one can print alot of cool stuff that you can sell
<Golynx> well i know alot about 3D modelling already, used blender 3D. I once made a Nissan 350Z , took me 2 weeks to model it
<Golynx> just the graphics card performance was kinda low, so render times were sluggish
<Golynx> with 3D printers you can make alot of small things, like custom cellphone covers, ornaments, clothes etc.. You can have a factory in your house basically lol
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> clothes out of what material
<Golynx> here some of the cool stuff one can make with a 3D printer http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/3d-printings/
<Trixar_za> I want a 3d printer :(
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> but hey a machine like that is expensive, something like $799 for a very good one. Will have to wait a few years for the price to come down.
<Golynx> but its getting more and more popular
<Golynx> nice to see SA got on the bandwagon http://3dprintingsystems.co.za/
<Kilos> drussell, can anyone ask for help there or is it for dev peeps mainly
<drussell> Kilos: anyone can ask for help
<Kilos> Spekko, you here at night
<Kilos> wat gaan aan
<Kilos> superfly, methinks 14.04 is a slight improvement over 12.04 in unity 
<Kilos> so far anyway
<superfly> Kilos: I upgraded my work machine to 14.04 today, but KDE of course.
<Kilos> i shoulda rather got kde maybe
<Kilos> they have smoothed out some of the yucky stuff i think
<Kilos> whats kde like?
<Kilos> only prob i have here is nm applet doesnt show signal strenght
<Kilos> strength either
<Kilos> inetpro, whats with all the lurking
<inetpro> eish... sorry oom
<Kilos> haha hoe gaanit
<inetpro> just too busy with other stuffs
<Kilos> ek weet jy lees altyd, maar bly liewer stil sodat jy nie meer moet dink nie
<Kilos> you too nosy to not see whats going on
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<nuvolari_> o/
<Kilos> lo nuvolari 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-10
<nuvolari> hi oom Kilos 
<nuvolari> oom moet 'n lekker dag hê :->
<Kilos> lo nuvolari en ander
<Kilos> jy ook dankie
<jabberwocky93> morning all
<Kilos> hi jabberwocky93 Spekko 
<Spekko> morning Kilos
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/security/100056-most-malware-ridden-hosts-in-south-africa.html
<Kilos> looks like there is malware everywhere
<Kilos> thank heavens for linux
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy 
<Kilos> you with hetzner hey
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes
<Kilos> looks like malware is in everywhere
<superfly> morning all
<Kilos> hi superfly 
<Kilos> Fetched 145 MB in 3min 3s (792 kB/s) 
<Kilos> one can live with this speed
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Rynomster 
<Kilos> hi psyatw 
<psyatw> wow, that's pretty fast
<psyatw> for dial-up, I mean
<Kilos> yeah its great for mobile
<Kilos> hehe when i started i was happy with 10kB/s
<Kilos> old gprs speed
<psyatw> yeah
<Kilos> hi Vince-0 
<Rynomster> hi psyatw
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> oop
<psyatw> s
<psyatw> hi Vince-0 
<Rynomster> hi Kilos
<Rynomster> hi Vince-0
<Kilos> hi Rynomster you been quiet hey
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> hi charl_ 
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> Maaz, coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Alrighty
<charl_> how's it going
<charl_> Maaz: large
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you charl_
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<charl_> now we're talking
<psyatw> good morning charl_ 
<charl_> hey psyatw !
<charl_> how's it going
<psyatw> I'm doing well, got a bit busy again
<psyatw> how are you dong?
<Rynomster> lol im very quiet :P I forget to connect to my quassel core sometimes
<charl_> i'm doing great
<charl_> hi Rynomster 
<psyatw> I have a week ful of training ahead
<Rynomster> hi charl_
<psyatw> full*
<charl_> psyatw: whow ! new job going well then?
<psyatw> charl_, we haven't actually worked yet, it's been mostly training until now. but I'm not complaining :)
<charl_> lol
<charl_> that's nice !
<Vince-0> haai
<Kilos> Rynomster, you need to tie a knot is something so you dont forget us
<charl_> hi Vince-0 
<Vince-0> hello
<psyatw> I installed the latest jdk, netbeans and mingw on my windows laptop
<charl_> netbeans :(
<charl_> people still use that?
<psyatw> whenever they don't ask us to do some windows stuff I can code
<psyatw> hmm
<psyatw> I haven't tried eclipse yet
<psyatw> but on linux it used to crash all the time
<charl_> that probably has not changed much :)
<psyatw> :)
<charl_> i had the misfortune of having to work with spring tool suite recently
<charl_> that is based off eclipse
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<psyatw> a lightweight IDE on windows would be nice, but I don't know any
<charl_> i have to keep rebuilding workspaces and i get the weirdest behaviour
<Kilos> Maaz, gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<psyatw> and I prefer not to use ms tools
<charl_> and all these context menus that keep popping up drive me insane
<psyatw> yeah
<charl_> jdeveloper is actually more solid but it's terribly bloated
<charl_> and it can also crash on you at random intervals
<charl_> and needless to say it's very user unfriendly
<charl_> i now use vim for literally all my development, including java
<charl_> and then i use maven to build
<charl_> i needed to put a bunch of settings into my .vimrc to make it work really nicely though, and i still haven't figured out everything
<psyatw> yeah
<charl_> the biggest issue i have left is doing code quality stuff like removing unused imports, variables etc
<psyatw> but it's so much simpler and more lightweight
<charl_> i need to find some way of doing code quality control
<psyatw> are there no tools for that?
<Kilos> you okes chat so fast my poor 14.04 is about 10 lines behind with popup notifications
<Kilos> just go ide nada
<Kilos> got
<charl_> psyatw: there are a lot of tools available but i still need to figure out which ones to use
<charl_> psyatw: i'll tell you when i have it figured out
<psyatw> charl_, that would be nice, I don't like these IDEs either but on Windows the whole environment is even more challenged as you know
<psyatw> even cmd.exe is a big pile of crap that I try not to touch
<charl_> the one we use at work is an older version of this: http://www.sonarqube.org/
<charl_> afaik that still sets the standards
<psyatw> that looks very nice indeed
<charl_> you can combine it with a tool like http://jenkins-ci.org/ to automatically do analysis
<charl_> and it's very detailed
<psyatw> yeah
<charl_> here's my current ~/.vimrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/7229875/
<psyatw> thanks
<charl_> i'm not too happy with hlsearch but the rest seems to work pretty well
<charl_> ok i'm off to get some actual work done :)
<charl_> ttyl
<psyatw> ttyl
<psyatw> :)
<Squirm> hey all
<Squirm> Trixar_za: how's it going?
<Kilos> hi Squirm 
<Squirm> heya Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Squirm 
<Trixar_za> Oh hey Squirm
<Kilos> hi Golynx how's the neck
<Golynx> hi Kilos, its kinda worse
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> stiff and hard on the right side
<charl_> back
<charl_> hi Golynx, what happened to the neck ?
<Golynx> but i will wait it out
<Kilos> gently massage the bad side
<Golynx> hi charl_ , something in my neck snapped while i was sleeping 2 nights ago
<Golynx> Kilos: i cant touch the source of the pain its intense
<charl_> whow !
<charl_> look after yourself :(
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you got ice packs in the freezer?
<Golynx> thanks charl_ , if it gets worse i go see the doctor :)
<Golynx> tried that Kilos , doesn't help though, not even pain pills
<charl_> good idea
<Kilos> no often someone breaks his own neck
<charl_> i think you should go NOW
<charl_> if it's that bad ...
<Golynx> charl_ i usually go see the doc when i cant take it anymore. Still hoping it will heal somehow
<Kilos> this has happened before?
<Golynx> Kilos: nope, but its deffo bad posture that caused it
<Golynx> how can you undislocate a neck ? lol 
<Kilos> let someone lift you by the chin and back of head
<Kilos> or do it yourself
<Golynx> yor! thats extremely risky. Its like one wrong move and Snap! dead :P
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> dont twist just lift
<Kilos> actually go to the doc then tell us what he did
<Golynx> i will , if it gets too much for me to handle , thanks
<Kilos> found a lekker command
<Kilos> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']"
<Kilos> goodbye amazon
<Squirm> I want
<Squirm> the sleep
<Squirm> 1 more day to go..
<nuvolari> oh hi Squirm 
<nuvolari> what wheels you getting?
<Squirm> nuvolari: a little Ford Fiesta 1.6
<Squirm> 2007 model
<Squirm> it's going to kick ass
<nuvolari> awesome!
<nuvolari> congrats Squirm!
 * jabberwocky93 needs a new ride
<jabberwocky93> actually I just need to fix my current one! but I wont complain if I can get a new set of wheels :P
<jabberwocky93> bye
 * jabberwocky93 vrooooooom
<Kilos> toods
<Kilos> hehe
<jabberwocky93> :
<jabberwocky93> :)
<Kilos> bits and pieces
<Kilos> wbb. gonna see if i can trace sound in xchat
<Kilos> hi psydroid 
<Kilos> you okes and your mobile devices
<psydroid> hi Kilos 
<psydroid> haha
<psydroid> yeah
<Golynx> hi psydroid
<psydroid> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> seems like mobile devices are becoming like pc's in the hardware too . www.cnet.com/news/google-launches-first-project-ara-module-developers-kit/
<Golynx> if you want a bigger camera just put in a bigger camera blok lol http://www.cnet.com/news/google-launches-first-project-ara-module-developers-kit/
<psydroid> ah, interesting
<Golynx> i dont see a point though to building your own phone from "bloks" held together by electromagnets
<psydroid> maybe they should be more modular, though
<psydroid> but I am wondering if there is a point anyway
<Golynx> with such extreme customization in the hardware, but almost none  in the Android OS :D
<Golynx> Kilos: i found that there is a name for my neck problem , its called torticollis or "twisted neck", is a painful disorder of the muscle in the neck where the head is tilted to one side.
<Kilos> caused by?
<Golynx> sleeping while the window open , sleeping in an awkward position, history of an unusual activity the day before. I read somewhere
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> but i know its the awkward sleeping position. The muscle the holds a neck disc in place is contorted. No known cure though.
<Golynx> that too
<Golynx> guess we cant even trust our own bodies while we're sleeping lol
<Kilos> yeah looks like
<Kilos> exrcise helps normally
<Kilos> exercise
<Golynx> thats true, but usually gets worse when you exercise the wrong way. 
<Kilos> yeah well dont do push ups with your head
<Golynx> thats why physiotherapists types of people exists, to not let us do further damage i guess
<Golynx> lol
<Golynx> i made my own neck brace thing , so not to use the neck muscles so much
<Kilos> yeah but once healed start exercising to strengthen neck muscles
<Golynx> i read somewhere it goes away in 7 days, but dunno for sure
<Golynx> i will do so :)
<Kilos> im gonna try have an early night
<Kilos> sleep tight everyone. see ya all tomorrow
<Kilos> Maaz, watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<Golynx> take care Kilos
<Golynx> sleep well
<Kilos> ty you too lad
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-11
<Kilos> hi superfly  ThatGraemeGuy  jabberwocky93  Spekko  
<kbmonkey> hi Kilos 
<superfly> morning kbmonkey
<Kilos> hi kbmonkey  
<superfly> and Kilos
<kbmonkey> hello superfly 
<kbmonkey> so my phone dropped and cracked, my insurance covers me for a new phone - now I am deciding
<Kilos> wow the fone just dropped?
<Kilos> off the table
<kbmonkey> no, out of my hand trying to juggle too many things getting in the car :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what fone kbmonkey  ?
<Kilos> i see they even advertising the samsung s5 already
<kbmonkey> I have not decided yet kilos
<Kilos> no man the one that dropped?
<Spekko> Morning Kilos
<kbmonkey> I dont want to go top of the line
<kbmonkey> cos then Id have to pay in extra
<Kilos> ah
<kbmonkey> it was the galaxy ace - android phone
<ThatGraemeGuy> morning
<ThatGraemeGuy> kbmonkey: what's your budget for the new phone?
<kbmonkey> hi hi Spekko and ThatGraemeGuy 
<kbmonkey> I think I am covered up to 2500
<Spekko> morning kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> anyting extra Ill have to pay + the excess
<ThatGraemeGuy> how much is the excess and how much extra are you willing to add?
<kbmonkey> the excess is minimum 300 and they say it varies depending the phone I choose
<kbmonkey> I am hoping to get something without paying extra on top of that :p
<ThatGraemeGuy> you can get an s3 mini in that price range
<kbmonkey> ThatGraemeGuy, I was thinking exactly the same :)
<kbmonkey> oh crap, I got to go - need to do regression testing for a release...
<ThatGraemeGuy> i've been due for upgrade since 1 feb but i've decided i'm just going to let my contract run out and go prepaid
<kbmonkey> ya, I want to get a phone and end my contract too - 
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing wrong with my phone and there's not enough "wow" in newer phones to convince me to keep spending R300+
<kbmonkey> been on it for almost a decade and prepaid is the way to go
<kbmonkey> totally, I just need functional - my pc is where the action is ;)
<ThatGraemeGuy> none of the contracts cater to my usage pattern, heavy on data, extremely light on voice calls
<ThatGraemeGuy> so i just waste money on contract airtime i don't use
<kbmonkey> I'll research it more later - time to try and use my brain o.O
<Kilos> haha my fone only works when i want to complain to my isp
<jabberwocky93> looks like ubuntu 14.04 is behind on the release candidate
 * jabberwocky93 wants to install 14.04 asap
<Kilos> i have it running jabberwocky93  
<Kilos> bit better than 12.04
<jabberwocky93> the problem being that I want to avoid too much updates
<Kilos> ai! then let it settle down first
<jabberwocky93> the translation packages are usually the last update I wait for before I install
<Kilos> sometimes updates come twice a day
<jabberwocky93> die rooimiere byt!
<Kilos> hehe
<jabberwocky93> oh snap, I don't have my flash drive with me
 * jabberwocky93 will have to wait
<Kilos> hi charl_  
<charl_> good morning
<charl_> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Righto
<charl_> hi Kilos 
<charl_> how's it going with the flu 
<charl_> is it gone yet?
<Kilos> seems a bit better ty
<Kilos> still coughing and nose runs
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for charl_ and Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz  ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<charl_> Maaz: thank you
<Maaz> charl_: Sure
<charl_> hi Golynx 
<Kilos> hi Golynx  
<charl_> Kilos: that sucks :( for how long have you been sick now?
<Kilos> 2 weeks about
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Golynx> hi charl_
<charl_> Kilos: whow ok, look after yourself man !
<Kilos> worst flu i ever seen. normally i miss getting it
<charl_> Golynx: how's it going with you today ? better ?
<charl_> Kilos: same here
<Kilos> swaar and sis had it for a month now
<charl_> bah !
<Golynx> charl_ i'm a quick healer , its amazing i can move my neck again to the right . Still some sharp pain and stiffness left though
<Golynx> Kilos whats wrong
<Golynx> oh flu , i didnt see it
<Kilos> only flu still but it seems to be weakening Golynx  
<charl_> Golynx: ok be careful
<Golynx> thats good kilos, we can beat these things :)
<Golynx> will do charl_
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> :)
<charl_> ok i'm off again ttyl
<Kilos> ok
 * Squirm wanders in
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<Squirm> I suppose all of you that need to know already know about heartbleed?
<Squirm> it has been a few days now
<Kilos> yeah
<charl_> https://xkcd.com/1354/
<Squirm> brilliant
<magespawn> good day all
<charl_> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Squirm> hey magespawn 
<magespawn> anybody have recommendations for a password manager?
<Squirm> I just use the standard one that comes with Mint for my passwords
<Squirm> and Chrome for my websites
<Squirm> s/website/website passwords
<charl_> magespawn: currently i use keepass2
<Squirm> the joys of Chrome syncronisation :D
<charl_> Squirm: how secure is that?
<charl_> magespawn: i have been looking at moving to this: http://www.zx2c4.com/projects/password-store/
<magespawn> i was just reading up on this http://www.pcworld.com/article/2142104/lastpass-now-scans-for-heartbleed-affected-accounts.html
<magespawn> i am not sure if there is a standard one with lubuntu
<Squirm> charl_: no idea how secure it is
<Squirm> the only password I don't want people to get is my banking password, that isn't stored
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Google has m life stored on its servers, so if something happens, I'm screwed anyway :P
<magespawn> lol
<charl_> i don't have a banking password, i have a digipass
<charl_> two-factor authentication :)
<charl_> lo
<charl_> lol
<magespawn> Google has apparently already patched their servers and I have the authenticator on my phone
<Squirm> with FNB, to pay anyone not on your saved accounts, you need a One Time Pin anyway
<Squirm> so they'll be able to see how much I owe people
<Squirm> but that's about it :P
<magespawn> looks like keepass and lastpass are the most popular according to this http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/best-linux-password-manager.html
<charl_> for me it's about which one is most secure
<charl_> afaik lastpass is not open source
<charl_> while keepass is gpl licensed
<magespawn> i see there is a release of python tools for visual studio
<magespawn> so lets give keepass a try then
<charl_> microsoft has been busy with iron python for a long time
<Kilos> things getting worse daily
<Kilos> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/general/100368-new-online-banking-fraud-scheme-in-south-africa.html
<charl_> shocking
<charl_> it's almost like unauthorised domain transfers
<charl_> between registrars
<Kilos> and no one accepts the blame
<Kilos> online banking is rather risky in the new world
<charl_> but cellphones are very insecure - i don't even have one
<charl_> they are also a major privacy risk
<charl_> two-factor authentication using sms is a horrible idea
<charl_> digipass is a great system
<charl_> whow even juniper and cisco have been affected by the heartbleed problem
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> you seem more stable today magespawn 
<magespawn> yes kilos, different location
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> back up at bonamanzi for the weekend
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so its in empangeni its bad
<magespawn> yes the link there is rather a long one, but there might be a chance of getting adsl to the property 
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> wifi link?
<magespawn> wireless yes, but not direct line of sight so there is another station in between on top of a hill
<Kilos> if they see each other it shouldnt drop then
<magespawn> indeed but it does, so there are a lot of factors to check to narrow down the problem
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> lets hope you get the adsl then
<Kilos> not good for the head to think too much
<Golynx> hi magespawn
<magespawn> hi Golynx 
<magespawn> charl_, do you use the ubuntu package or do you run it from wine? keepass that is.
<Golynx> my wifi didn't work so i went to ubuntu channel and found out the bluetooth switched turned it on and off lol
<charl_> magespawn: ubuntu package keepass2
<charl_> runs on mono
<magespawn> Golynx, yes with a laptop i have found they have one switch that does both
<magespawn> ty charl_ 
<Golynx> magespawn: yeah mine is the same.
<Golynx> but mine was locked and had to do sudo rfkill unblock all , to get it to finally work correct
<Kilos> wow you learning fancy things hey Golynx 
<Golynx> Kilos lol 
<Golynx> i just do what the experts say and put it in a commands list file :)
<Golynx> save also*
<Kilos> ya me too
<Kilos> got commands saved all over
<Kilos> battle to find the one i need often though
<Golynx> I usually write 1 or 2 sentences explaining what the command does. I wana make a small command search app so i just type in what i wana do and it gives me a list of suitable commands to use.
<Kilos> aha
<magespawn> bbl got to go do an install
<Kilos> hi nlsthzn your team let us down again
<nlsthzn> yup :(
<Private_User> good day people
<Private_User> hmm... mighty quite in here
<Golynx> Private_User: hey 
<Private_User> hey Golynx
<Golynx> they all said TGIF :)
<Private_User> yeah TGIF :D
<Private_User> but these days for me no difference between TGIF and the rest of the week
<Private_User> :/
<Kilos> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> ok let me ask my question, it maybe stupid but I still am an ubuntu newbie
<Kilos> dont nag just ask
<Kilos> hehe
<Private_User> I am trying to use my Nokia CS-19 Internet Stick with Lubuntu
<Private_User> how do I access it?
<Kilos> as a modem?
<Private_User> I see it when I do usb-devices
<Private_User> yeah as a modem I wanna use it as a modem
<Kilos> in the network manager applet thing it should off the choice of add a new mobile device
<Kilos> when you plug it in dont you get a popup
<Private_User> I was looking could not find it
<Private_User> nope no pop up
<Private_User> actually a pop up for the memory card
<Private_User> but not for the modem
<Kilos> its a tiny upside down triangle or just an upright kinda tower
<Kilos> normally in one of the panels
<Private_User> sorry I need to start the machine up again tried a few things from the internet earlier
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> is network-manager installed as default in lubuntu
<Kilos> yes must be
<Private_User> so while we wait, hows it going?
<Kilos> in all buntus
<Golynx> oh ok
<Golynx> fine and you Private_User
<Kilos> someone here is using lubuntu but i dunno who
<Kilos> does it have a taskbar
<Private_User> yep
<Kilos> and no nm icon in it?
<Golynx> Private_User: you can also try sudo service network-manager restart   . If nothing is happening
<Private_User> there is but there was nothing there earlier
<Private_User> but let me try again and see if I get something gonna have to disconnect from here though
<Private_User> brb
<Kilos> if there isnt one maybe right clicking on the taskbar and going panel settings will give the option to add a nm-applet or icon
<Kilos> oh there is?
<Golynx> in 2007 i tried connecting my phone to pc. I needed specific software though for the phone to talk to the pc. 
<Golynx> but nowadays most network link software are already installed on the phone
<Kilos> ubuntu sees cellphones quicker than it sees modems
<Kilos> you dont normally need to install anything
<Golynx> back then you had to buy a CD that had the software on lol
<Golynx> yeah, its easier today
<Kilos> oh windows always wants to install something first
<Kilos> then reboot
<Kilos> ubuntu should just see it
<Golynx> haha ya ,that was win Xp
<Kilos> i have the same with 7.modem first gotta install stuff
<Kilos> then it first asks do you want to allow untrusted stuff to install
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> whew he is taking a while
<Golynx> windows likes frustrating people , then after a year fixing the issue. The same with win 8
<Kilos> haha after a year of playing games on 95 98 xp and fdisk and format monthly i came to ubuntu
<Kilos> now if it doesnt work on ubuntu its not worth having
<Golynx> ya true
<Kilos> except for modem tools that are best in xp 
<Kilos> Golynx, have you installed modem-manager-gui
<Kilos> it shows lots about your modem
<Kilos> even smses
<Golynx> its already installed i see, but dunno how to access it
<Trixar_za> Through NetworkManager
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> just run it in terminal
<Golynx> modem-manager[8205]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.5.2.0) starting...
<Golynx> modem-manager[8205]: <warn>  Could not acquire the org.freedesktop.ModemManager service.
<Golynx>   Message: 'Connection ":1.80" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.ModemManager" due to security policies in the configuration file'
<Kilos> Trixar_za, hi, you on lubuntu hey?
<Kilos> try it with sudo Golynx 
<Golynx> modem-manager[8247]: <warn>  Could not acquire the org.freedesktop.ModemManager service as it is already taken. Return: 3
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> in unity it comes up in dash and just works
<Golynx> what is its name other than modem-manager
<Kilos> modem-manager-gui
<Golynx> command not found
<Kilos> should popup a little window
<Kilos> you sure its installed?
<Kilos> sudo aptitude reinstall modem-manager-gui
<Golynx> yeah, all green in synaptic
<Kilos> Maaz, how to run modem-manager-gui in xubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Maaz, google how to run modem-manager-gui in xubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "Step-by-Step Guide for Configuring USB Modem on Ubuntu" http://telecomtalk.info/step-by-step-guide-configuring-usb-modem-ubuntu/101849/ :: "Xubuntu Linux Documentation - About.com" http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/ :: "ModemManager for Linux Free Download" http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Networking/ModemManager-53897.shtml :: "'network-manager'
<Maaz> Answers By New Users - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/tags/network-manager/new :: "AppDevelope…
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> must be in the other 500 links
<Golynx> can you view files on the modem with this app 
<Kilos> what files?
<Golynx> there is a small drive on the modem i used to opened it on windows
<Kilos> the storage partition
<Golynx> on gparted too was listed as a pertition, but linux not picking it up
<Kilos> or does yours also have the new cdrom stuff
<Golynx> partition*
<Golynx> i dunno, i saved some stuff on there when i was on windows. I guess its used to store the drivers for the modem and stuff
<Kilos> devices sms ussd info scan traffic contacts
<Kilos> thats what it can do
<Golynx> 2GB total , but was less than a Meg in there when i first opened the drive
<Golynx> hmm, i cant use the sms or ussd though
<Kilos> is it running?
<Golynx> i am using the modem all day on Cell-c Default (Cell C EDGE) connection
<Kilos> ai! thats so slow
<Kilos> is cellc only edge there?
<Kilos> one step up from gprs
<Golynx> ya lol 
<Kilos> fone them and complain
<Kilos> tell them you want 3g
<Kilos> pretty please
<Golynx> if i plug in vodacom now it will give me full broadband 3G , but they too expensive
<Kilos> old private fella battling looks like
<Golynx> haha, imaging how long that line of complaints are already at Cellc 
<Kilos> fone them they can maybe just switch it from there
<Trixar_za> 3G modems can be a pain though. Especially if you have to fight with NetworkManager and modem-manager
<Kilos> you right Trixar_za very painful
<Kilos> but without a choice what can you do
<Trixar_za> You never told me if the older build of sakis3g worked or not
<Trixar_za> :P
<Kilos> oh btw sakis now sees and connects my dlink
<Trixar_za> So the older code works on systems before the libusb-1.x switch
<Kilos> but cant do the modeswitch config
<Golynx> atleast i never get disconnected :)
<Kilos> nope the old one didnt work at all
<Trixar_za> Then it's probably not sakis3g
<Kilos> the new one wants that libusb.h to configure it
<Kilos> but it switches it and connects
<Trixar_za> What do you mean?
<Kilos> you gotta use interface 2 for some reason
<Kilos> only switch modem works
<Kilos> in the more options
<Trixar_za> No, I meant why does it need libusb.h?
<Kilos> lemme look what the other things are called
<Trixar_za> The old one doesn't use libusb.h - at all
<Trixar_za> it uses usb.h
<Kilos> compile embedded usb modeswitch
<charl_> just upgraded to ubuntu 14.04
<charl_> looking very good for a beta 2
<Kilos> that wants the libusb.h
<Kilos> im on 14.04 here now charl_ 
<Kilos> unity
<Trixar_za> Do you mean you're recompiling yourself?
<Kilos> no i clicked on it
<Kilos> also the only setup modem wants libusb.h
<Kilos> but only prepare modem works and gives the tty position
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source/blob/master/README.md
<Trixar_za> And that only applies with the one using the latest source code
<Kilos> thats what i have installed on 14.04 now
<charl_> Kilos: am using i3 but it is looking very good
<charl_> also managed to get vmware workstation to run except i needed to patch it first
<Trixar_za> I do see the flaw in preparation method though - damn ubuntu
<charl_> it doesn't run out of the box with the new kernel 3.13 yet
<Kilos> ubuntu keeps you making sakis better Trixar_za 
<Kilos> unity runs lekker ChanServ 
<Kilos> better than 12.04
<Trixar_za> No, they keep making it worse
<Trixar_za> Why move it to it's own folder?
<Trixar_za> ONLY Ubuntu does that
<Trixar_za> So it's THEIR mess
<Trixar_za> But whatever. Try sudo ln -s /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h /usr/include/libusb.h
<Trixar_za> and I bet you it will work now
<Kilos> permanently?
<Trixar_za> Yes
<Kilos> or run command every time
<Kilos> cool
<Trixar_za> Although I'm sure http://trixarian.net/sakis3g-old.gz should work without problems
<Trixar_za> Since even Ubuntu doesn't move usb.h
<charl_> have a good evening all
<Kilos> i couldnt get it to run here
<Kilos> most likely me doing something wrong
<Kilos> did you look at that u3 tool Trixar_za 
<Kilos> im scared to use it and then the whole cdrom part is deleed
<Trixar_za> No, I just left mine on there - it will still be a cdrom - just empty if you overwrite it
<Kilos> yes i have ians old zte mf190 here that the cellc stuff is corrupt so it cant install on windows
<Kilos> and its read only, so i thought removing it then updating the firmware will fix it
<Kilos> he needs to use his modem on win and kde
<Trixar_za> Hmmm - my bad - seems it's a debian thing
<Trixar_za> https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libusb.h&mode=path&suite=stable&arch=any
<Kilos> say sorry ubuntu
<Trixar_za> No - if Ubuntu doesn't fix it, it's their fault too :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they dont seem overly worried about mobile connecting
<Kilos> always gotta be bug fixes
<Kilos> since 10.10
<Kilos> must changed dev peeps
<Kilos> i got a lekker command to make nm auto connect
<Kilos> sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<Kilos> Now add this line above exit 0
<Kilos> (while :; do nmcli -t nm wwan on; sleep 1; done)&
<Golynx> someone at ##ubuntu almost rip my head off when i opened a gui app with sudo instead of gksudu lol
<Golynx> so if i switch to windows i will have to download the drivers for Audio, chipset, graphics, keyboard, mouse and input devices, modem, network, storage, bios, diagnostic tools etc... lol
<Private_User> I am back with no luck although I did get a bit further than before
<Private_User> it now shows me an option to enable mobile broadband but when I click enable it connects to GSM and no network connectivity
<Private_User> I am still not sure where to select connect to my Nokia USB internet stick
<Golynx> goodness i just counted all the required software i will need and it totals 942 MB :O
<Golynx> Private_User: how old is the phone
<Kilos> the modem should have its own install software on it
<Private_User> and now my internet is a issue again
<Kilos> Private_User, try right click it and then chhose vpn connections
<Private_User> its a USB 3G data card  or modem thingie what ever you call those USB sticks
<Private_User> yeah but nothing is poping up automatically
<Private_User> man just ping my self 105second reply
<Kilos> you gotta tell it to ude internet and sometimes gotta put in the *99#
<Kilos> s/ude/use
<Kilos> i dont know lubuntu at all i think
<Kilos> Trixar_za, you on lubuntu?
<Trixar_za> An Lubuntu derivative
<Golynx> Private_User: oh
<Kilos> he cant get lubuntu to sork with his cellphone
<Trixar_za> Peppermint to be exact - it uses Lubuntu parts, but also XFCE4's windows manager
<Golynx> do you only have Lubuntu
<Trixar_za> No, because the latest Lubuntu kind of sucks
<Kilos> mine sees cells first time but struggles with some modems
<Trixar_za> I have to say that NetworkManager pisses me off sometimes
<Kilos> yeah its gone backwards since 10.10
<Golynx> i usually have to restart network-manager sometimes after boot , but its working good
<Kilos> since unity came in nm has struggled
<Kilos> but mind you 14.04 only struggles to see the dlink the zte and e220 just work
<Golynx> Private_User: what does command   usb-devices    say
<Kilos> whew thats a long one
<Kilos> lsusb is easier methinks
<Golynx> if it only says mass storage then it has to be switched
<Golynx> Kilos ya it is
<Golynx> Private_User: i think the answer is here , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1666505
<Golynx> its got alot of tweaking there but not sure if ubuntu 10.10 will apply . 
<Kilos> maybe usb-modeswitch isnt installed
<Private_User> I have tried that Golynx that is why I am not sure what else I need to do cause I suspect that it had something to do with that as well since it picks up the memory card inside the modem
<Kilos> modem or fone?
<Kilos> im lost now
<Private_User> modem Nokia CS-19 USB Internet Stick
<Kilos> oh not a fone
<Kilos> ok
<Golynx> Private_User: is there a file /etc/usb_modeswitch.d
<Kilos> check if you have usb-modeswitch installed
<Private_User> yes
<Private_User> it was empty so I created the file the thread speaks about
<Kilos> does lubuntu have synaptic installed
<Golynx> the rules for Nokia CS-19 USB in there too
<Golynx> ok
<Kilos> has anyone tried connman
<Kilos> ive been bang because it wants to remove nm
<Private_User> hopefully I did it correctly though
<Kilos> sorry Private_User did lsusb show it there
<Private_User> did not try that
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> it normally sees all usb stuffs
<Private_User> will have to try it but after disconnecting from here
<Kilos> oh ya
<Private_User> but the usb-devices thingie picks up nokia datacard
<Kilos> ya thats not seeing the modem 
<Kilos> lsusb should
<Kilos> Trixar_za, help
<Kilos> link to your new sakis please
<Golynx> there is a bug of it on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-modeswitch-data/+bug/956783
<Golynx> seems to be more compatible with windows. But also has to be correct kinda info put into /etc/usb_modeswitch.d
<Trixar_za> http://trixarian.net/sakis3g.gz for the new one and http://trixarian.net/sakis3g-old.gz for the pre-libusb-1.x version
<Kilos> ty 
<Trixar_za> It may say old, but it's never than the one I used to have
<Kilos> Private_User, get these 2 tools
<Kilos> and copy paste the how to do it
<Kilos> when nothing else sees the modem sakis does
<Kilos> oh my gone again
<Kilos> horrible when you install a new os and cant get it to connect
<Kilos> inetpro, se ja man
<inetpro> nee
<inetpro> hoekom?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sommer
<Golynx> a 60TB hard drive, wow 
<Kilos> whew
<Golynx> http://www.computerworld.com/slideshow/detail/145923/The-road-to-the-60TB-hard-drive?source=cwfb
<Golynx> Moores law cant seem to stop lol
<Trixar_za> https://github.com/Trixarian/sakis3g-source/tree/pre-libusb-1.x
<Trixar_za> Made a branch for the older code
<Kilos> cool ty Trixar_za 
<Kilos> Trixar_za, that line , compile embedded modeswitch, does it do its own work or do you use that to compile
<Trixar_za> In sakis3g? It just recompiles the internal source code using your system's compiler and libraries
<Kilos> oh so it fixes your systems modeswitch
<Kilos> nothing on the modem itself
<Trixar_za> Nope - and it only fixes it's own usb_modeswitch - not the system's one :P
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> aquarat, you quiet hey
<Kilos> Trixar_za, have you added sudo ln -s /usr/include/libusb-1.0/libusb.h /usr/include/libusb.h
<Kilos> in your sakis
<Trixar_za> I did the copy one - but it's the same.
<Kilos> aw
<Trixar_za> The pre-libusb-1.x (or sakis3g-old.gz file off my site) doesn't need it though
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hey you clever guys i just go a mail with this info on blocking the heartbleed bug
<Kilos> https://f5.com/solutions/mitigation/mitigating-openssl-heartbleed?mkt_tok=3RkMMJWWfF9wsRolu6jBd%2B%2FhmjTEU5z14%2B8pW6WxgYkz2EFye%2BLIHETpodcMT8NgMb%2FYDBceEJhqyQJxPr3DKdMNydh%2BRhbqCw%3D%3D
<Trixar_za> Just update openssl
<Trixar_za> Seriously, people are making it a much bigger thing than it really is
<Kilos> update it how Trixar_za 
<Kilos> isnt 14.04 openssl the latest
<Golynx> openssl is so widely used its really stupid to not update it 
<Trixar_za> It should be an security update with Ubuntu
<Trixar_za> Will probably be backported for LTS versions too
<Kilos> i see there is openssl-blacklist and openssl-blacklist-extra that one can install
<Kilos> is it necessary?
<Trixar_za> Not unless you plan to block connections
<Kilos> doesnt a firewall block all incoming anyway?
<kbmonkey> good evening fine people of the irc
<Kilos> hi there kbmonkey 
<Private_User> ok back
<Private_User> now I think I am getting closer
<Private_User> I can now create a mobile broadband connection and I see Nokia Datacard as a device to select from which I will connect
<Private_User> however
<Private_User> it does not connect
<Private_User> ideas?
<superfly> what's the log?
<kbmonkey> ah darn missed them
<kbmonkey> wb Private_User 
<Private_User> damn connectivity issues again... grrr...
<Private_User> thanks kbmonkey
<kbmonkey> after try connect check if 'dmesg | tail' gives any hints to errors
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night kil[tab]
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good evening everyone
<superfly> hi inetpro
<inetpro> hi superfly, you better now?
<superfly> inetpro: mostly
<inetpro> ahh, that sounds positive at least
<inetpro> back at work yet?
<inetpro> superfly: I see you upgraded to 14.04. Anything interesting?
<superfly> new versions of software :-D
<superfly> yeah, back at work, was only off for 3 days
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> ok
 * inetpro has not been following much of the development process for a while now
<superfly> me neither, really
<superfly> new versions of KDevelop, etc
<inetpro> cool
<inetpro> at least development is still happening
<inetpro> we had a very nice presentation and baseline proposal for RHEV this week
<inetpro> was done by Sven Lesicnik from LSD
<inetpro> these guys run massive RHEV infrastructure all over the show
<superfly> yeah, the LSD guys seem quite switched on
<inetpro> looks very interesting... not yet sure whether we'll go that route though
<inetpro> KVM looks very powerful indeed
<inetpro> anyone here recommend anything other than KVM for VM?
<superfly> inetpro: Xen
<superfly> The plus side of xen is that it doesn't use disk images, so resizing a "disk" is really easy
<inetpro> I must be honest I haven't played with Xen at all
<superfly> I haven't much either, but I know Linode uses Xen
<superfly> I was able to resize my disk on Xen without losing any data
<inetpro> you can't do that with KVM?
<inetpro> wish I had time to setup a lab and play with all the different options
<inetpro> just wish more people would see the light and realise that there are so many powerful tools out there to play with for free
<inetpro> can't believe that I have been somewhat against the idea of running a full VM environment for such a long time
<superfly> inetpro: No, KVM has disk files, Xen just uses a directory on your hard drive (if my information is correct)
<superfly> I think you have to create an entire new disk with KVM if you want a bigger disk
<superfly> I stand under correction though
<inetpro> superfly: looks like it is possible
<inetpro> How to resize virtual machine disk? http://askubuntu.com/questions/107228/how-to-resize-virtual-machine-disk
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-12
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn and others
<nlsthzn> o/
<inetpro> good morning Kilos, nlsthzn and everyone else
<Kilos> hiya inetpro 
<inetpro> did you sleep well Kilos?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> ya kinda ty and you?
<Kilos> why you ask that
<inetpro> because I want to know
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> checking up on you
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> are you well sir?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> how's the sheep doing?
<Kilos> good ty
<Kilos> hows your chicken farming going?
 * inetpro wbbl
<inetpro> gotta go, sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hi Golynx_ 
<Kilos> dragging tail today
<Kilos> hi Tonberry Rynomster 
<Kilos> Maaz, hello
 * Maaz waves to Kilos
<Golynx_> hi Kilos
<Golynx_> its that nasty password popup i wana avoid lol
<Kilos> ubuntu wants password all the time
<Kilos> which one is hassling you
<Golynx_> the freenode one
<Kilos> you set it in your client
<Kilos> oh you on opera?
<Golynx_> i know it works, but i got other nicks too on freenode
<Kilos> you using opera or an irc client
<Golynx_> yeah
<Kilos> with a client you enter passwords in the setup and it works on all freenode channels
<Kilos> and you can group all your nicks 
<Golynx_> i dunno mine lists seperate freenode instances but force same passwords for all
<Golynx_> maybe a bug
<Kilos> just try hexchat so you can do the setup
<Kilos> its in the repos
<Kilos> you still doing everything on one workspace?
<Golynx_> no i want it in opera
<Golynx_> i will download again and see if it fixes it
<Kilos> just the setup so it reconises you everytime
<Golynx_> yeah i'm always on one workspace 
<Kilos> recognises
<Golynx_> i already do that, but not working for my other accounts
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how do you use irc in opera?
<Golynx_> ok will reinstall opera now
<Golynx_> wbb
<Kilos> hmm...
<Golynx> finally all accounts works , You are now identified for Gotango.
<Kilos> which freenode do you use in opera
<Golynx> i think a reinstall is the same as slaping a tv that dont wana work right lol
<Kilos> often reinstall adds a bit
<Golynx> kilos what you mean ?
<Golynx> there is only one freenode
<Kilos> im trying to setup irc in opera and the freenodes are in uk and other places
<Golynx> i usually choose the European servers
<Kilos> freenode-europe north america oceania etc
<Kilos> clients just use freenode
<Golynx> by me it shows Freenode - Europe (1)
<Kilos> oh it runs on an opera server
<Golynx> but if you want any freenode server just choose one like roddenberry.freenode.net and others
<Kilos> the clients choose for you and when one goes down you move to another automatically
<Golynx> if opera cant connect with the default server it skips to other EU servers in the list like irc.eu.freenode.net, saberhagen.freenode.net, kornbluth.freenode.net, sterling.freenode.net, adams.freenode.net, tolkien.freenode.net, calvino.freenode.net, leguin.freenode.net, burroughs.freenode.net
<Golynx> ya
<Kilos> na i dont want to use their server
<Golynx> lol its not opera its just a irc client inside opera
<Kilos> too much schlep to setup. 
<Golynx> if you want to use the opera irc then you can choose that besides freenode and dalnet 
<Kilos> installed client much better
<Golynx> sure different strokes for different folks :)
<Kilos> windows syndrome
<Kilos> everything is on one desktop so try get as much as possible to work with one app
<Golynx> windows also got workspaces
<Golynx> i dont see a real use for them though
<Kilos> ive only ever seen the one desktop on windows
<Kilos> and everything minimised there
<Golynx> mine had a new desktop chooser at the taskbar. Dunno if the previous owner of the lappy installed it.
<Kilos> ah
<Golynx> i just like seeing what i'm working on infront of me. I could easily forget something important thats on another workspace
<Kilos> oh dont things flash to get your attention
<Golynx> so i just list all my windows in the taskbar below, and can see what i'm working on and what programs are using them
<Kilos> thats also why i use sound alerts
<Kilos> doesnt xubuntu have a workspace switcher?
<Golynx> alerts are for programs like Irc clients though
<Golynx> yeah i removed it :)
<Kilos> the different ones should light up when something is activated there
<Kilos> ai!
<Golynx> hmm, if i got a browser opened in one workspace and text editor in the other. When will i get alerted ?
<Kilos> when something happens there
<Golynx> i dont understand what you mean by alerts Kilos
<Kilos> you also can get small text popups to show incoming messages etc
<Kilos> sound
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> bell.ogg
<Kilos> you can set them in irc clients to bleep when your nick is mentioned or with all channel messages etc
<Golynx> most of what i do dont dont have events that fire off at set intervals or dynamically informing of something that happened by way of an alert.
<Golynx> most of what i do is static. 
<Kilos> so what tells you someone has used your nick here
<Kilos> or you have a new email
<Golynx> a workspace i dont get the point , unless you got 50 programs and windows open
<Kilos> or another im client needs attention
<Golynx> i register the nicks i use in irc, np there 
<Kilos> oh dont you chat on mxit or aim or gtalk etc
<Golynx> i usually manually check my mail , but nothing important enough from where i am now to check so often.
<Golynx> yeah pidgin and other chat clients are opened too
<Kilos> i have pidgin on its own workspace and evolution mail client on one and hexchat on one and can do other stuff on the other 6
<Kilos> hehe
<Golynx> good for you :)
<Kilos> its easier for me
<Golynx> maybe someday when i got too much stuff opened i will do the workspace thing, but now just the one is fine for me
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> horses for courses
<Kilos> but why ride a carthorse if you can ride an arab
<Golynx> lol
<Rynomster> Hi Kilos
<Rynomster> was out
<Kilos> np
<Trixar_za> So... I figure out the problem with the new database
<Trixar_za> No default vendor/product ID given. Abort
<Kilos> on what?
<Trixar_za> Dumbass programmer of usb_modeswitch
<Kilos> make it force a way in
<Kilos> you should join their team Trixar_za and point out the errors
<Trixar_za> I'm thinking of one
<Trixar_za> If I can introduce the default vendor and product id manually, I can probably make it work with just the binary without having to drag tcl with the damn script
<Kilos> good
<Trixar_za> Still a pain though
<Kilos> work it out and then enter it as a debian package
<Kilos> there was a way to do that but i had the info about 10 installs back
<Kilos> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/02/how-to-prepare-a-compiled-application-for-ubuntu-software-center/
<Trixar_za> brb
<Trixar_za> It works as long as you do it as root
<Kilos> oh i had to run the new one here as root as well
<Kilos> the desktop shortcut didnt work
<Kilos> but modeswitch is a root thing isnt it
<Trixar_za> Yeah
<Trixar_za> I think maybe the yad addition causes the failure to run gksu
<Trixar_za> so I just removed that code again
<captine> evening all
<Kilos> hi captine 
 * Trixar_za mumbles
<Trixar_za> So I made it able to switch the device
<Trixar_za> ... but for some reason it can't find the interface now
<Kilos> eish
<Trixar_za> Interesting
<Trixar_za> Works with the pre-libusb-1.x version
<Kilos> thse modem are terrible things
<Trixar_za> More usb_modeswitch is
<Trixar_za> trying it with the last good db and the latest usb_modeswitch binary
<Trixar_za> brb
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> good luck
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2014-04-13
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> morning nlsthzn  and all others
<Kilos> 14.04 hexchat wont connect to freenode today
<Kilos> grrr
<Kilos> lemme go try again
<Kilos> -marienz- [Global Notice] Services are back, running a recent backup of the database. If you (automatically) identified to nickserv without using SASL while services were split, your password might be compromised. Please change your nickserv password (/msg nickserv help set password) if this applies to you. The misconfiguration allowing this has been fixed. If you have questions, ask in #freenode. Thanks!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> wbb reboot time
<Kilos> hi Golynx 
<Golynx> hi Kilos
<Kilos> troubles in freenode this morning
<Kilos> watching #freenode
<Golynx> whats wrong
<Kilos> they were kacked or something during a netsplit and passwords are at risk
<Kilos> now it wont let me change my password
<Golynx> oh ok
<Kilos> someone logged in as nickserv during the split
<Golynx> ya, it must be a security move from them
<Golynx> they should have it under control i guess. They did a good job with the DDOS, seeing they have so little resources to work with.
<Golynx> >> /msg nickserv set password
<Golynx> works for me
<Golynx> i think you need to be identified with services first before changing password
<Kilos> ya got it now ty
<Kilos> they are helpful
<Kilos> but my mask is still dead
<Kilos> lemme try a restart
<Kilos> ai! mask still not working
<Kilos> Golynx, you see my ip here?
<Golynx> Kilos is ~miles@unaffiliated/kilos (realname)
<Golynx> :)
<Kilos> it shows me the ip
<Kilos> never used to
<Golynx> i think only the ownder of the nick and the channel OPs can see it
<Golynx> owner too
<Kilos> ya they just told me that. but i also used to see the unafiliated one
<Kilos> wow major netsplit by them
<Golynx> there is issues now , so some things may not work as they used to 
<Kilos> bad issues
<Kilos> i get sad when peeps attack freenode
<Golynx> ya its sad
<Kilos> that channel is too busy i cant keep up
<Kilos> how do you go to mfacebook Golynx ?
<Kilos> eeek there i see about nothing and no choices
 * Kilos forgets about fb the data hog
<Golynx> you mean the mobile version ? m.facebook.com
<Kilos> ya i did that
<Kilos> but it battled to even get there
<Golynx> it still gives you the pc version ?
<Kilos> no a very bare version with no options
<Golynx> oh ok, ya i use that mostly
<Golynx> options are at the bottom (Settings & Privacy) , but not as much as the pc version
<Kilos> na too much work 
<Golynx> lol
<Kilos> nlsthzn, you here?
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
 * nlsthzn is here now
<Kilos> hehe hi nlsthzn 
<nlsthzn> o/
 * Kilos peeks into the morgue
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<Kilos> inetpro, jy kannie dag en nag besig wees nie!!
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> how are things KIlos?
<Kilos> good ty magespawn and you?
<magespawn> all good, getting ready for another week 
<Kilos> ai!
<magespawn> not something i mind
<Kilos> away from home?
<magespawn> well that part sucks a bit, but the end goal will be worth it
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> you guys starting to get cold up there/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> yeah 11c some nights
<Kilos> Maaz, forecast pretoria
<Maaz> Kilos: Saturday: Mostly Cloudy. High: 25° C., Saturday Night: Mostly Cloudy. Low: 13° C., Sunday: Overcast. High: 23° C., Sunday Night: Overcast. Low: 12° C., Monday: Partly Cloudy. High: 23° C., Monday Night: Clear. Low: 12° C., Tuesday: Clear. High: 25° C., Tuesday Night: Partly Cloudy. Low: 12° C., Wednesday: Chance of a Thunderstorm. High: 20° C.,
<Maaz> Wednesday Night: Chance of Rain. Low: 12° C., Thursday: Partly Cloudy. High: 20° C., Thursday Nig…
<magespawn> mmm i see
<magespawn> here is an answer to that question i asked awhile back
<magespawn> http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/1946-copying-a-virtual-linux-system-from-virtualbox-to-a-real-physical-machine
<Kilos> whew
<magespawn> online shopping for the wifes b-day present tonight
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> hey Kilos
<superfly> Kilos: did you hear the news, I bought a Mac
<magespawn> hi inetpro 
<magespawn> hey superfly
<Kilos> ah did you get one superfly 
<inetpro> eish! He turned to the dark side?
<superfly> hi magespawn, inetpro
<Kilos> now you can get stuff sorted for macs as well
<superfly> hahaha, inetpro, no I didn't.
<superfly> inetpro: OpenLP was given money to buy a mac so that we can make OpenLP work better on Mac
<Kilos> osx or something
<superfly> Kilos: that's right
<Kilos> good enjoy the journey
<magespawn> thats pretty cool superfly , nice one
<Kilos> then give us a genuine opinion of a mac
<inetpro> superfly: it's a shame! Those macs should rather not have such good apps running on them
<superfly> Kilos: I've used them before. they're nice, but if you want to do any development on them you have to spend a LOT of time compiling stuff. On Linux I just apt-get install
<superfly> inetpro: macs have an even narrower use-case than Windows
<Kilos> oh dont linux commands work on macs?
<superfly> inetpro: they're very overpriced
<superfly> Kilos: no
<Kilos> eish
<superfly> inetpro: a very basic keyboard costs R700
<magespawn> but they look pretty
<inetpro> superfly: very overpriced? Understatement of the year
<inetpro> but the problem is less about the price than anything else
<Kilos> how come there is no one here on a mac
<Kilos> can they do irc
<inetpro> Kilos: make no mistake, plenty of people just love them macs... and don't even try to convince them about anything else
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> same type of syndrome like windrome
<inetpro> worse
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> much worse
<Kilos> i love my intel pc with 14.04 and 12.04
<Kilos> but shoulda stayed 32bit
<Kilos> other pcs dont do 64bit so its double data
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> macs at least perform
<Kilos> in what way?
<Kilos> what can they do this pc cant?
<magespawn> in my limited experience they do not have the performance issues that often plague win pc
<Kilos> oh win pc
<magespawn> having said that they are locked up tighter than a clam at low tide
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> the very lowest spec macs are very powerful
<superfly> but because Apple controls EVERYTHING, they can keep the performance issues from happening
<Kilos> oh well dont get converted superfly 
<superfly> Kilos: unlikely. I love my freedom too much
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> once you have done all you need to on it then install kde on it
 * superfly switches to another desktop, opens a terminal and types "apt-get install..."
<superfly> exactly :-)
<magespawn> i tried to apt-get on a win machine, sat for a couple seconds wishing it would work
<superfly> You do get MacPorts, which is like Gentoo's Portage for Mac OS
<superfly> but that's still a developer tool, and that means you have to compile everything from scratch
<inetpro> sounds like FreeBSD ports as well
<superfly> yeah
<superfly> Both MacPorts and FreeBSD ports also support binary packages
<magespawn> any hardware issues with those or other ports?
<superfly> but for something like Qt, you need to compile everything from scratch -_-
<Kilos> so is all their sotware osx stuff. cant they play ms games either
<Kilos> and you gotta buy everything?
<superfly> something like that
<Kilos> ai! who want a mac then
<magespawn> if you have bought the mac everything else will look cheap
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what did it cost superfly if i may ask?
<superfly> Kilos: the Mac Mini cost R8000
<Kilos> and when it comes to kde install time you will have hardware driver probs
<superfly> at that's without a screen, keyboard or mouse
<superfly> JUST the "cpu"
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> i can build a quad for that price
<magespawn> so if you add all apple hardware then about R12000 to R14000, superfly?
<Kilos> eeek
<Kilos> but you can plug in other screens and keyboards hopefully
<superfly> magespawn: your display alone is R17000
<Kilos> haha you gonna battle with only one keyboard
<superfly> it's cheaper to buy an iMac
<Kilos> so having a mac is like an image statement
<superfly> yes
<Kilos> like mercedes drivers
<Kilos> big debt but peeps look at you
<Kilos> haha you cant tell peeps you got a mac. works great as a stand for your tablet
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i go dream about 14.04 with a working dlink modem
<magespawn> funny thing to dream about, good night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-06
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ty inetpro  seems the vcard thing is built in, very easy to do, you choose something to open something that finds something and fetches something. all built in to the bird thing
<Kilos> actually , address book, tools, import vcard
<Kilos> google definitely wasnt so friendly this time
<Kilos> you TB followers need to tell them to update all their help pages
<Kilos> i even slummed a bit on FB today
<Kilos> gremble  did you forget to go to bed even
<Kilos> wb Symmetria  what did you break
<Symmetria> heh power problem at home that took out my bouncer box ;p
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> yesterday already
<Symmetria> http://www.nation.co.ke/image/view/-/2677058/highRes/985778/-/maxw/600/-/10dcqwc/-/GarissaTerrortt.jpg <=== you know, that guy looks so damn normal
<Symmetria> but thats the guy that lead the kill squad in garissa that killed 147 people 
<Symmetria> fucking asshole
<Kilos> you cant judge a book by its cover
<Symmetria> yeah I know, its just scary that the guy who goes out and does something like that looks like a normal guy, sounds like a normal guy, acts entirely normal
<Symmetria> until out of nowhere, that happens
<Symmetria> I mean the guy was an intelligent law student 
<Symmetria> he was well liked and well known
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning (oom) Kilos :P
<Kilos> lol ai! jy ook nou
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> thats my smiley for the day
<pieter2627> morning to all the others too
<pieter2627> "smiley for the day"... i think we'll try our best to get a few more for the day
<Kilos> hahaha no man from me . its hard working thinking and looking what to type to make them
<Kilos> i used to make 2 or 3 for the week
<pieter2627> yea, i actually only know 2
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what irc client do you use?
<Kilos> hex or xchat i think
<Kilos> i never found a way to see smileys with them but konversation shows them so i see you okes stick tongue out at me
<pieter2627> hexChat which is suppose to convert them, but doesn't 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i got spoiled using pidgin, you see all kinds there
<inetpro> good mornings 
<inetpro> oh and hi oom Kilos 
<Kilos> morning inetpro  
 * inetpro hoping the fly is top notch again 
<Kilos> patience
<inetpro> ai! 
<Kilos> see! you dont like your own advise
<Kilos> hehehe
<Kilos> actually what did you say was broken
<Kilos> i got so many trello messages all over im lost now
<inetpro> broken? 
<Kilos> oh didnt one of the merges break something
<Kilos> you guys should have made a testtrunk from the trunk and played in there then you wouldnt have worsened the migraine
<Kilos> then you could have merged everything done so far
<Kilos> ai! arme apie sukkel
<Kilos> i go sort sheep
<Kilos> inetpro  i just ran trunk and it works here
<inetpro> Kilos: I never said it was broken
<Kilos> oh i thought you said something needs fixing
<Kilos> you merged into trunk hey
<Kilos> but only moppies stuff so far
<Kilos> or some of it
<Kilos> inetpro  did you read what i said about the bird?
<Kilos> i spose you did because you kinda nosy
<Kilos> ohi Padroni  wb
<Padroni> hello
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> good thanx
<Padroni> tell me
<Padroni> do you know of any good Python IDE / Editor for Windoze?
<Kilos> eeeek 
<Padroni> Or should I rather just keep to the one on linux I am currently using
<Kilos> use linux where you can
<Kilos> what do you want to do
<Padroni> busy learning python
<Kilos> cool beans
<Padroni> because I found another 7 minutes of free time somehow and want to spend it wisely
<Kilos> have you looked at byteofpython
<Kilos> hahaha you wanna learn python in 7 minute stints
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/
<Kilos> http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf
<Kilos> mind you you guys are fast so you can accomplish stacks in 7 mins
<Kilos> or is that 7 mins just an addon to the other 5 hours of free time
<Padroni> Thanx Kilo
<Kilos> yw
<Padroni> will keep those two links
<Kilos> i started with the bottom one bgut didnt enjoy vim
<Kilos> got as far as hello world
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> ty Kilos, any new news
<Kilos> nope pieter2627  nothing yet except application has been made for an official mailing list
<pieter2627> ??
<Kilos> one of the tunisia guys applied
<Kilos> dont you belong to our mailing list?
<Kilos> moc.utnubu.stsil@az-utnubu
<pieter2627> yes, but how can an app exist for it
<Kilos> oh my thats corrupt
<Kilos> nono its just to get it offiaclly recongnised by the ubuntu bosses
<Kilos> wow i copy pasted that from our site and it shows funny stuffs
<Kilos> should read ubuntu-za@lists.ubuntu.com
<Kilos> officially
<inetpro> haha, I like that
<inetpro> nice way to fool the bots
<Kilos> my copy paste was more corrupt than my typos
<Kilos> ah thats most likely what it is ya
<inetpro> Kilos: but now you messed it all up
<Kilos> what now inetpro  ?
<inetpro> the bots can now pick up the address in our logs
<Kilos> ioh in these logs
<Kilos> ooops sorry
<Kilos> i think bots are bang to get links here
<inetpro> rather send people to https://ubuntu-za.org/getting-involved.html
<Kilos> we got sugarplum
<Kilos> i will never member that man
<superfly> I should add some js to reverse the email address on copy
<Kilos> you supposed to see our peeps are connected all over
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> hows the head
<inetpro> superfly: sphinx is nice!
<Kilos> and if we get spammed we gotr padroni to kill them and get them locked up
<Kilos> inetpro  first enquire about the mans health before trying to add more work
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> some peeps get them grain things for 2 days and more even
<inetpro> I know
<inetpro> often drains all the life out of me
<Kilos> if you put the mailing list link in topic with your at and dots added i wont make mistooks
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm hoping that superfly will agree with the latest ubuntu-za merge request asap as well
<Kilos> you know im actually quite excited, we have done more already this year than in the last 2 years
<Kilos> i go get gate for sis
<Kilos> me too inetpro  
<inetpro> in that mopkop as shortened the link from getting-involved.html to get-involved.html
 * inetpro goes to have lunch
<superfly> I had mine since yesterday morning. It's finally starting to settle down after I took two of the heaviest painkillers available. 
<Kilos> eish superfly   that sucks
<inetpro> wb pieter2627
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> pieter2627: you may want to get yourself cloaked as well
<inetpro> Kilos: you forget your job?
<Kilos> sorry
<pieter2627> inetpro: cloaked??
<Kilos> pieter2627  got to #freenode and ask staff for a cloak please
<Kilos> then your ip doesnt show here
<Kilos>  /j #freenode
<pieter2627> oh, luckely that the wisp's IP, but will check
<inetpro> pieter2627: http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/IRC/Cloaks
<Kilos> methinks it cloaks your nick so on any pc you ip wont show
<inetpro> pieter2627: you with Neotel?
<pieter2627> Kilos: also true
<pieter2627> inetpro: no, my WISP (WAN4U) is at Neotel
<inetpro> ah, that sounds interesting
<Kilos> then of course when you get ubuntu membership you get another cloak on that cloak
<Kilos> so you well hidden unless youre a blabbermouth like me
<Kilos> then everyone says oh him
<pieter2627> inetpro: they are actually the only way in my location to get decent internet access
<inetpro> what kind of a deal is it and how much are you paiing?
<inetpro> paying*
<pieter2627> Kilos: 'oh him' can be good and bad :P
<Kilos> ya its very bad when peeps like pro want to dish out work
<pieter2627> Uncapped base at 512Kb for R570 - i usually get around 1Mbps and limits are lifted at night
<Kilos> ouch
<inetpro> hmm... slow but uncapped
<pieter2627> It's the only option I have - no 3G or ADSL
<Kilos> eina
<inetpro> if you get a steady 1Mbps it should be quite nice
<Kilos> oi that channel drives me nuts
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  you need to have your nick registered with freenode too hey
<Kilos> inetpro  help him with registering please
<inetpro> ai!
<pieter2627> already done... if I'm correct
<Kilos>  /msg nickserv register nick i think
<Kilos> good then cloaking will be easy
<inetpro> Kilos: Registered : Mar 17 14:30:04 2015 (2w 5d 21h ago)
<Kilos> good
<Kilos> just ask- can staff please give me a cloak
<pieter2627> inetpro: how did you check that?
<Kilos> he is clever
<inetpro> pieter2627: /nickserv info pieter2627
<Kilos> ai! they slow today
<Kilos> ai! inetpro  dont ai! me all the time man. you the one with 32g ram
 * pieter2627 thinks Kilos may not be referring to computer ram there
<pieter2627> inetpro, thanks
<Kilos> ya
<inetpro> Kilos: use trello
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> for what now?
<inetpro> make yourself a card for remembering small things like these
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> i have you
<Kilos> you not getting out of everything
<Kilos> eish pieter2627  you picked a bad time for this, other peeps get it done in 10 minutes
<Kilos> maybe all staff busy
<inetpro> Kilos: it's a holiday after all
<Kilos> wb georgl  
<Kilos> Maaz  wb
<Kilos> ai!
<Maaz> Thank you so much Kilos my good good friend
<Kilos> that took a while hey
<inetpro> wb cocooncrash
<Kilos> inetpro  find a host for QA man
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> what have you fixed and what have you broken today?
<gremble> What is QA?
<Kilos> my bot
<gremble> You made a bot?
<Kilos> nono its a later version of maaz
<gremble> Oh
<Kilos> only thing i can make is marakas
<Kilos> and curry
<gremble> You mean the musical instrument?
<Kilos> no man marakas=trouble=nonsense
<gremble> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maraca
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we say things the internet and google dont know
<gremble> Actually, your use of the term "marakas" actually comes from the idea of making an incoherent noise, much like those instruments
<gremble> And that has then come to mean making trouble
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<inetpro> Kilos: I've pushed my branch
<inetpro> see: https://code.launchpad.net/~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/build-instructions
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> i did the get this branch now dunno how to see it
<Kilos> its not in Projects is it
<inetpro> Kilos: which folder were you in?
<Kilos> no folder
<Kilos> from prompt
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> must i get it when in ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> or trunk
<inetpro> in that case it is probably in your home folder
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just now im gonna start spending my data money on booze
<inetpro> you really don't like to RTFS?
<Kilos> well duh!
<Kilos> which script now
<inetpro> google
<Kilos> just tell me where i must be before i bzr update
<inetpro> you don't
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> did you find it?
<Kilos> looking
 * inetpro can not read your mind
<Kilos> ya got it in home
<inetpro> now move it to ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> but ill get it again if you tell me from what folder to do it
<inetpro> ok, remove it
<Kilos> why
<inetpro> then go to ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> i am there
<gremble> Lol
<inetpro> no get it as instructed on the screen
<Kilos> on that link you gave?
<inetpro> yes, "Get this branch:"
<inetpro> s/no/now/
<Kilos> ok now i cd to build-instructions?
<inetpro> yebo yes
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> and then?
<Kilos> nikola build && nikola serve
<Kilos> hi captine  
<inetpro> jy't mooi geleer
<inetpro> Kilos: en dan?
<Kilos> dan sien ek afrika
<Kilos> local host thing
<inetpro> now go to http://localhost:8000/build-instructions.html
<Kilos> whats different
<Kilos> OOOO
<inetpro> what!?
<Kilos> dis mooi man domdonner
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dis n groot oooo
<Kilos> do van der merwes know oooo
<Kilos> like ooowweeee
<inetpro> now the fly has even more work on his hands
<Kilos> jou jumbotron ding wys net helfde
<Kilos> prent is te hoog
<inetpro> niks van my jumbotron ding nie
 * inetpro didn't touch the jumbotron
<Kilos> i saw cape coast in the first view
<Kilos> now refresh dont go back to it
<Kilos> the  Creating an SSH Key Pair  is from where
<Kilos> or links to where
<Kilos> wait a bit
<Kilos> are you suggesting that anyone can work there
<Kilos> on the site that is
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> i thought it wiser to leave the building to za peeps
<Kilos> Neo31  are you looking
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> Tonberry  you been here for years
<Kilos> dont you want to add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> inetpro  i love sudo aptitude install bzr qbzr python-virtualenv python-webassets python-dev
<Kilos> 90% will get the message aptitude is not installed hehe
<Kilos> you can get it by running sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Kilos> well done inetpro  
<Kilos> you are enjoying this venture hey
<Tonberry> wiki.ubuntu.com does not seem to like me
<Kilos> oh my
<Tonberry> Keeps loading forever after authenticating
<Kilos> maybe its busy Tonberry  sometimes its very slow
<Kilos> let me close mine
<Kilos> should be better now
<Kilos> actually inetpro  i think its cool to branch that only devs can merge new stuff right?
<Kilos> did moppie push all his stuff yet?
<Kilos> ty Tonberry  
<Tonberry> pleasure
<Kilos> Tonberry  have you seen our new site yet https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> fly rebuilt it while you were away i think
<Tonberry> cool
<inetpro> Kilos: fixed
<Kilos> fixed what inetpro  ?
<Kilos> ive chatted so much since you went for supper
<inetpro> go to my branch and do a bzr update
<Kilos> ya thats cool now
<Kilos> when did you add the cape wave
 * inetpro didn't touch it
<Kilos> oh my where and when did that come in
<inetpro> Kilos: look at 'bzr log -p -l 1'
<Kilos> sneaky fly
<inetpro> that shows you exactly what I changed now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> all in greek
<Kilos> you said you did nothing
<Kilos> you are actually getting good at this
<inetpro> Kilos: or do 'bzr qlog'
<Kilos> qlog shows min
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> try doubleclick on any revision
<Kilos> ahaaaa
<Kilos> this actually a great tool hey
<inetpro> obviously
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> oh my fly back in bed
<Kilos> hope he is better by tomorrow for work
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> wb superfly  hows the head
<superfly> Doing better thanks. 
<Kilos> whew
<superfly> I'm no longer cringing in pain when some one talks loudly, or when a light is switched on. 
<Kilos> ouch
<kulelu88> superfly: possibly too much eyes on the screen
<superfly> kulelu88, the only screen I've been on in the last two days is my phone, and that only sporadically. 
<kulelu88> has your head gotten better because of it? superfly 
<Kilos> methinks something you ate day before yesterday different peeps get affected by different foods
<kulelu88> sometimes the pain is from the eyes
<Kilos> bad news them migraines, had an ex that became just about like a corpse
<superfly> My only clue is stress. 
<Kilos> could do nothing but sleep
<superfly> Kilos, same here 
<Kilos> too much on the plate ya superfly  
<Kilos> after debconf take a long break
<superfly> That's in July, next year. 
<Kilos> oh my ya
<Kilos> what can you drop soon
<Kilos> inlcluding the africa site if thats helping
<Kilos> id rather have you around than a site with an unsure use
<Kilos> unsure value
<Kilos> i cant find the word
<inetpro> Kilos: did you see my latest change?
<Kilos> latest since just now?
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> lemme see
<inetpro> a very small change but I'm very hapy about this
 * inetpro starting to love reStructuredText!!!
<Kilos> whydoes it tell me 
<Kilos> Tree is up to date at revision 4 of branch /home/miles/Projects/ubuntu-africa/build-instructions
<Kilos> isnt it supposed to fetch something
<inetpro> should be rev 6
<Kilos> uh oh what am i doing wrong
<Kilos> bzr update
<inetpro> maybe do a pull
<Kilos> from miles@P64:~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/build-instructions$
<inetpro> bzr pull
<Kilos> i dunno pull
<inetpro> Kilos: have you tried it?
<Kilos> ya i got rev 6
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> must i look at the html page
<Kilos> or the site page
<inetpro> look at nikola build && nikola serve 
<inetpro> and then the browser
<Kilos> i did that
<Kilos> did you make the scenery bigger?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> what did you do man
<Kilos> where must i look'
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> im gonna hit you
<Kilos> it looks good to me but i dont remember what it looked like just now so cant compare
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> don't you look at the logs?
<Kilos> im busy doing that now on another konsole
<Kilos> haha with the apt-get
<Kilos> but why
<Kilos> teach peeps to use aptitude man
<Kilos> or have you also changed
<inetpro> it's not relevant in this instance
<inetpro> I just changed it to be consistent
<inetpro> peeps who know patitude will use it
<Kilos> with what or who
<inetpro> aptittude as well
<inetpro> ai!... maybe should have been attitude 
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I was on jthe phone a few minutes ago
<Kilos> think as if you writing stuff for me
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> i use aptitude wherever possible
<Kilos> apt-get is useful for installing aptitude
 * inetpro chops off his misbehaving finger
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: with reStructuredText we can write books now
<Kilos> you not we
<Kilos> is there a simple guide i can read not a rtfs that pops my head
<inetpro> if it wasn't for superfly talking about sphinx I would never have learnt this
<Kilos> thank him
<Kilos> he worries me
<inetpro> oh he's still hiding from us
<Kilos> no he is here
<inetpro> superfly: thanks!!!
<Kilos> lemme mail moppie
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> only when the fly is ready
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> he hasnt pushed all his stuff up yet
<Kilos> wasnt he supposed to?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> oh ok
<Kilos> inetpro  did pieter do anything with the last page?
<inetpro> last page?
<Kilos> the join us button
<inetpro> Kilos: check his branch like you did mine
<Kilos> we can just put the irc info there and add list later
<Kilos> nono you check
<inetpro> Kilos: https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> go to ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa and bzr branch lp:~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits 
<Kilos> and when you bath wash your ears well
<inetpro> cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa && nikola build
<Kilos> eish i was there this morning
<inetpro> oops
<Kilos> one more cd
<inetpro> cd ~/Projects/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits && nikola build
<inetpro> or simply:
<inetpro> cd jumbrotron-edits && nikola build
<Kilos> eish now where is the log command again
<inetpro> bzr qlog
<Kilos> na man the text one is easier
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> bzr log
<Kilos> you had other stuffs added
<inetpro> or bzr help log
<Kilos> at least its a branch off trunk
<inetpro> no it's not
<Kilos> i just see jumbo edits
<inetpro> at least not directly
<Kilos> oh a branch off ubuntu-africa'
<Kilos>   /Projects/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits$ 
<Kilos> or is that just by me
<inetpro> Kilos: that says nothing
<Kilos> launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits/
<Kilos> i see now
<Kilos> after a pull
<inetpro> you trying to confuse yourself on purpose, what are you even trying to achieve?
<inetpro> you forgot what you asked me?
<Kilos> i want to see the logs of what he did
<Kilos> most likely ya
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> 04/06 20:27:50 <Kilos> inetpro  did pieter do anything with the last page?
<Kilos> Added pages chat-with-us (with content) and join-us, also fixed `Get Ubuntu` link
<Kilos> i can kinda understand these logs
<Kilos> that involves the last page , not so?
<inetpro> Kilos: answer yourself
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, can you please do some cleaning up again?
<Kilos> yes it does
<inetpro> go to https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> where now ive put nothing up there
<inetpro> please delete your three branches there
<Kilos> i didnt put them there
<inetpro> oh yes you did
<Kilos> ok?
<Kilos> when was that
<Kilos> i didnt look for a date
<inetpro> mooi!
<Kilos> where is moppies work
<inetpro> it's merged in already
<Kilos> oh does it then disappear there
<inetpro> I did it last night, remember!?
<Kilos> obviously
<inetpro> yes
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> well we are getting there
<Kilos> wb captine  
<superfly> Nag mense 
<Kilos> night superfly  sleep tight
<captine> hi there
<captine> night all.  no chatting for me... way tired.
<Kilos>  night all . sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-07
<Kilos> morning all.
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> morning inetpro  thats good
<Kilos> it will rain when you have the time right
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> ek bly man, my korea kontak het sy loco aan die gang
<Kilos> if only africa was as easy
<Symmetria> my god
<Symmetria> CNN is as bad as fox news
<Symmetria> https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/11026039_10153318786825528_8549034136874744109_n.jpg?oh=875b355b58daa9ba7f3db0941aea5552&oe=55BB8673
<Symmetria> what do you notice about that map
<ThatGraemeGuy> nothing sells like sensationalism
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<ThatGraemeGuy> Symmetria: is all the hubbub over there affecting you much?
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo Kilos :)
<Symmetria> ThatGraemeGuy they have tightened security in Nairobi, heavily
<Symmetria> which is a good thing I suppose
<Symmetria> *shrug* it makes certain things slightly more difficult but nothing 2 bad
<ThatGraemeGuy> k
<Symmetria> (for example, I went to the shopping centre near my house on Saturday and the defense force was searching every car coming in)
<ThatGraemeGuy> I know the media tends to blow things up a little
<ThatGraemeGuy> make it sound like you need to GTFO right now
<Symmetria> *shrug* Nairobi is perfectly safe if you stay outta eastleigh (which is basically little somalia)
<ThatGraemeGuy> so pretty much same as here. some shitty areas, some shitty people, but the media would have you believe the whole place is a warzone
<ThatGraemeGuy> anyone know which shops sell ADSL filters? think mine is on the blink
<Symmetria> incredible corruption
<Symmetria> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABADuZxfruk <=== from minute 13:30, a debate on cyber security that I was moderating 
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> another day another dollar guys
<Kilos> shoot me someone, i just made coffee but put it in my jungle oats instead of my coffee mug
<Symmetria> hahahaha
<Symmetria> neat
<Symmetria> ;p
<Kilos> they talk about ouderdom, the ouder is nothing its the dom thats the prob
<ThatGraemeGuy> Kilos: sound like you just invented a way to save time at breakfast :-D
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> doesnt taste too bad either
<Kilos> just needed more sugar
<ThatGraemeGuy> sies
<ThatGraemeGuy> sugar is evil :-p
<Kilos> yeah i know but it tastes so lekker
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hmm... you have added yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members yet
<Kilos> naughty
<Kilos> havent
<TinuvaMac> dont know
<TinuvaMac> what is that for?
<Kilos> active za members
<TinuvaMac> it says "Ubuntu" enthusiats...
<TinuvaMac> I don't see myself as one
<Kilos> launchpad say we have 80 but i never see so many now im collecting those that are active there
<TinuvaMac> I am a general *nix enthusiast sure, but thats where I will leave it
<Kilos> ya well we accept nix enthusiasts
<Kilos> havent you got ubuntu running anywhere
<TinuvaMac> we definitely do, for customers :P
<Kilos> thats good enough
<Kilos> join
<Kilos> become part of our community
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> when you install for customers tell them about this support channel please
<Kilos> stick a lable on their pcs
<Padroni> morning
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Kilos> you battling at work?
<Kilos> at/with work?
<Kilos> yo drussell  hows davey
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<psyatw> hi Padroni 
<Padroni> yeah, busy at work 
<Padroni> hi psyatw
<Kilos> hi psyatw  sorry didnt see you
<psyatw> Kilos, no problem, I didn't even see myself as there is no mirror here at work
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> Kilos: hey! All good, back from a week and a half of holiday, refreshed and ready to go :oD How's you?
<Kilos> im good ty, glad you get refreshed, others need to go to work to rest after hols
<Kilos> hmm...
 * Kilos waves to tumbleweed  and confluency
<Mopkop> Hello all!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> You know the biggest hurdle with converting people to linux is no longer that they are used to windows (you can thank Windows 8 for that), but the gaming. The linux community should start focussing on making it worthwhile for companies to port to linux. Maybe by making distribution very easy.
<Mopkop> Like an opensource steam or something.
<ThatGraemeGuy> someone should ask Valve to port Steam to linux
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe they can get some games ported too to get things started
<ThatGraemeGuy> nah, that's crazy talk
<Mopkop> Lol
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> im sure i played steam games here before
<Kilos> only they use data
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> whats happening there by you?
<Private_User> hey Kilos
<Private_User> ah nothing much, been offline the entire weekend, connected today but not sure why but my connecting was not stable
<Kilos> eish you still struggling
<Kilos> cellc was it
<Private_User> yeah this thing is sometimes working 100% lekker and then at other times its like it not good at all
<Kilos> ai!
<Mopkop> I was thinking of an opensource alternative to steam, which is intergrated into Ubuntu, and publishers do not have to pay a fee. Kind of like the software centre, but with all the nice gadgets steam has. 
<ThatGraemeGuy> who would do that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. where's the money? open source is all good and well but it sucks at paying rent :)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i was just going to say them theyll start charging for ubuntu
<ThatGraemeGuy> for now there's steam for distros, or SteamOS if you want something more appliance-like
<ThatGraemeGuy> I think it may be too late to try and be the competitor there, they have a pretty solid head start. whatever you come up with would need to work on all 3 platforms Steam is already on
<Padroni_> kilos that python book is actually quite good
<Padroni_> I am using it in conjunction with my course material
<Kilos> its what fly recommended
<Kilos> good
<Padroni_> I'm off
<Padroni_> see tomorrow
<Padroni_> Have a good one.
<Kilos> go well
<Mopkop> What book was that?
<Mopkop> I want one too!
<Kilos> byteofpython
<Mopkop> maaz google byteofpython
<Maaz> Mopkop: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/python/ :: "A Byte of Python - Swaroop CH" http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf :: "A Byte of Python - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/g2swap/byteofpython/read/ :: "A Byte of Python (PDF) - Ibiblio" http://www.ibiblio.org/swaroopch/byteofpython/files/120/byteofpython_120.pdf ::
<Maaz> "A Byte of Python" http://www.byteofpython.info/ :: "Free PDF: A Byte of Python by Swaroop…
<Kilos> http://files.swaroopch.com/python/byte_of_python.pdf
<Mopkop> Thank you Maaz, Kilos.
<Mopkop> The problem with getting new books, is you to read through most things you already know.
<Kilos> its easy with a pdf you just scroll past
<Mopkop> If I do that, there is that one line I missed which will make everything else difficult to understand. I'll just speed-read through it. :)
<Kilos> lol then read everything man
<Kilos> speed kills
<Mopkop> Hello pieter2627!
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<pieter2627> Hi Mopkop, Kilos and all others
<Kilos> ohi superfly  hows the heqad?
<Kilos> head as well
<superfly> mostly OK
<Kilos> sjoe mostly
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> good evening
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn What is the link to the monkeys study wiki page ?" 2 days, 2 hours, 20 minutes and 24 seconds ago
<Maaz> magespawn: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell magespawn Did you get the dbnlug mail from edrich about work?" 6 hours, 58 minutes and 9 seconds ago
<magespawn> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> hi magespawn  pong sorry
<magespawn> Maaz tell Kilos http://linux-studies.za.net but the permissions have changed, i am not sure if there was a sign on, i think superfly is hosting it, if i recall correctly
<Maaz> magespawn: Okay, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<magespawn> lol
<Kilos> sjoe
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, magespawn on freenode told me "tell Kilos http://linux-studies.za.net but the permissions have changed, i am not sure if there was a sign on, i think superfly is hosting it, if i recall correctly" 33 seconds ago
<magespawn> no worries Kilos, i did see that mail thanks
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> monkey got probs
<Kilos> he gets lug mail hey
<magespawn> i think so, if not they will know how to get hold of him
<magespawn> what problems does he have now?
<Kilos> Maaz  studiessite is <reply> http://linux-studies.za.net
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> outa work and had to leave room as house was sold
<magespawn> might want to put a space in there
<Kilos> Maaz  studiessite
<Maaz> http://linux-studies.za.net
<Kilos> how come no one told you im eating
<magespawn> i thought he was a programmer?
<Kilos> sies man pieter2627  Mopkop  
<magespawn> i am too
<magespawn> they are all fast asleep too
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> as ek weg is groet mense asb en se hulle waar ek is
<Mopkop> Lol, sorry oom :(
<Kilos> np
<Mopkop> Sal onthou in die vervolg.
<magespawn> Kilos i thought he is a programmer?
<Kilos> programmers must know how to do anything
<Kilos> fly is also a programmer but he builds sites and lots more
<Kilos> if you out of work you must take what you can
<magespawn> do you know what kbmonkey does exactly?
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> remember when we get him back that we find ou
<Kilos> t
<Kilos> not lekker having empty tummy long time
<Kilos> i fasted once for 4 days
<Kilos> first and second days are heavy
<magespawn> no your tummy runs everything
<Kilos> you got experience with that system magespawn  
<Kilos> i forget what
<Kilos> the one the first lpi course used
<Kilos> centos
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> only one i dont chase is inetpro  
<Kilos> he just ignores me
<magespawn> back again Kilos 
<Kiloswhat> wb what broke
<Kiloswhat> oh my
<magespawn> lol
<magespawn> looks like empangeni just went on load shedding
<Kilos> sometimes konversation forgets where i must type
<Kilos> eish
<Mopkop> Loadshedding in 2 mins :(
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> Sanibonani nonke emhlabeni
<Kilos> ja jy ook
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<magespawn> hi inetpro
<inetpro> ohi Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> how are things going here this evening?
<Kilos> very quiet
<Kilos> you havent been here to chase peeps
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<Mopkop1> Lol, power not off yet...
<Kilos> not here
<Mopkop1> Eskom is waiting for me to do something engaging, and then cut me off in the middel.
<Mopkop1> nick Mopkop
<Kilos> thats why i cant use a ssd
<magespawn> is that not always the way it works
<Kilos> just now dont worry
<Kilos> kohlewe
<Kilos> how you spell that inetpro  ?
<Kilos> oh paw here too
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean to say ngikohliwe?
<inetpro> you forgot what?
<Kilos> ja ek het vergeet
<inetpro> wat het jy vergeet oom?
<Kilos> where did i say i forgot
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> lol
<Kilos> n ot me man the dodo that was supposed to turn the power off
<inetpro> ahh, ukohliwe
<Kilos> ty ill try member that
<Kilos> you got trello work
<Kilos> and ty for the sphinx warning
<inetpro> tell me about the work Kilos
<Kilos> where is the COC walk through
<Kilos> i got more work
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> this time in asia somewhere
<inetpro> Kilos: https://trello.com/c/olme2bfK
<magespawn> why asia?
<Kilos> where was it inetpro  
<Kilos> i just helped korea get a loco going magespawn  and there are some hassles in an asian loco
<inetpro> Kilos: in Current Activities
<Kilos> ai! ty inetpro  
<Kilos> methinks best way to smooth out a loco with internal strife is to get them to read and sign the COC
<magespawn> sounds like a good idea, get everyone on the same page
<Kilos> why cant other locos run like ours
<Kilos> we got a lekker LoCo
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for ignoring you on that
<Kilos> np inetpro  
<magespawn> they are not as intelligent?
<inetpro> but you had me confused for a moment and then I forgot to go check again
<Kilos> he is offline anyway
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you added that to 'done for March 2015'
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> not making sense there
<Kilos> how do we save it
<Kilos> oh in maaz
<inetpro> Kilos: you can just archive it now
<inetpro> Kilos: you just failed to RTFS again :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> im blinder man
<inetpro> Kilos: no worries
 * inetpro fails all day every day
<Kilos> where can we save that info and remember it
<Kilos> i think slexy removes old posts dont they
<inetpro> leave that card there for now until someone has time to put it up nicely
<inetpro> we have more important things to deal with now
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> hmm... we actually need superfly to come help us 
<magespawn> Kilos have you tried things like evernote?
<Kilos> nope magespawn  
<inetpro> magespawn: don't come with even more things now man
<Kilos> oh the site inetpro  
<Kilos> magespawn  you do that for us
<magespawn> inetpro: just an idea
<Kilos> get the COC walk through and post it somewhere safe
<Kilos> its in trello
<inetpro> Kilos: one step at a time
<inetpro> it's safe in trello
<inetpro> for now at least
<Kilos> him not me man
<Kilos> ya but do i give the trello link to someone in asia?
<inetpro> Kilos: does he really need it?
<inetpro> obviously, anyone can read that
<Kilos> well youve seen peeps battle with COC
<inetpro> it's public information on our Trello board
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> im gonna use kaans there in future
<inetpro> Kilos: just like here
<Kilos> ya but here i see them
<inetpro> uh?
<Kilos> and greet them
<Kilos> and check if their hair is combed
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: but the, you don't really
<Kilos> uh
<inetpro> hundreds are reading what you say here later via the irclogs
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<Kilos> you are way behind
<Kilos> thats fine
<Kilos> they must that poor group
<Kilos> wsay
<Kilos> say
<Mopkop> We still have this...
<Mopkop> maaz code of conduct
<Maaz> http://bin.snyman.info/rcecy
<Kilos> ty Mopkop  
<Mopkop> Been meaning to make a better one, but at least it's foolproof.
<Kilos> maaz COC is <reply> http://bin.snyman.info/rcecy
<Maaz> Kilos: If you say so
<Kilos> so which part of your pc does the COC align with inetpro  ?
<Kilos> if i change cpu will i need to do it again
<Kilos> i dont think it will be ram related
 * Mopkop is not following the discussion.
<magespawn> they key is stored on your harddrive Kilos
<Kilos> the gpg thing i think
<Mopkop> Yea, the gpg key. It's just a text file.
<Kilos> oh so only the drive is recognised
<Kilos> if you change drives you need to make a new one
<Mopkop> Deja dup will keep it backed up, I Think.
<Mopkop> No you can just import the old one.
<inetpro> has anyone figure why you really need the GPG key even?
<inetpro> figured*
<magespawn> you can copy the key to ther locations, and as far as i know devices
<Kilos> nono Mopkop  
<magespawn> s/ther/other
<Kilos> it recognises something in your pc
<inetpro> do we still have peepe who use GPG?
<magespawn> inetpro: it 'proves' who signed the code of conduct
<inetpro> hmm...
<Mopkop> Kilos: Oh I see. The only thing I can think of is the Harddrive's serial number.
<Kilos> cantried taking the key to another machine and it didnt work
<Kilos> it even makes you type some more at time to make the key
<Kilos> its a serious thing that
<inetpro> Kilos: serious!?
<Kilos> ya hard to break from another pc
<Mopkop> It chould also be the machine name, or username like with SSH keys.
<magespawn> is there a better way inetpro?
<inetpro> magespawn: not that I'm aware of
 * inetpro just forgot the process due to doing it so long ago
<inetpro> haven't needed the key ever again
<Kilos> ya its only for signing the COC isnt it
<inetpro> can't remember it being difficult 
<Kilos> sjoe
<magespawn> you can also use your key to sign all sorts of things, like email or other documents
<Kilos> fly had to help me twice on this machine and old one
<Mopkop> gpg can also be used for sending secret (encrypted) messages with Thunderbird.
<inetpro> I sent a few secret emails at the time just for the fun of it
<inetpro> gave up because nobody else was using it
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> can't believe we still use email after all this time
<Kilos> too much like hard work to get one
<magespawn> it not only 'ensures' the privacy of the mail, but authenticates who it is from
<inetpro> it's a yuck technology
<inetpro> almost like FTP
<inetpro> I just wish I had the brains to replace it with something much better
<magespawn> it is what people are comfortable with, those same people might sa the same about irc
<Mopkop> magespawn has a point
<magespawn> s/sa/say
<Kilos> hmm... not sure anymore but dont think i battled much with irc
<inetpro> no!! Please don't touch my IRC!!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> the fly was there all the way
<Kilos> go fly
<magespawn> gotta go, getting chased up to my room, bbl if i can
<Kilos> ok magespawn  
<inetpro> magespawn: go, go, go!
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> I heard a disturbing thing from a friend who develops military software.
<Kilos> tell
<Mopkop> Apparently many military units (from all over the world, including South Africa) do not not change their passwords. So the passwords are something like 'admin' or 'password12' or 'qwerty'
<Mopkop> Doesn't make me feel very safe.
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> It's more difficult hacking a home computer than hacking the many of the army's installations.
<inetpro> Mopkop: don't tell anybody
<Mopkop> Sometimes those "installations" have guns. I know my friend is working on computerized barbed wire. If someone touches it, it sends the location to cameras and guns.
<Mopkop> inetpro: too late, these things are logged :(
<inetpro> Kilos: where's Padroni when we need him?
<Kilos> lol day time only
<Mopkop> Really?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> and all windows pcs Mopkop  
<pieter2627> night all
<Kilos> night piesleep tight
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight. i gotta crash too
<Kilos> inetpro  gaan slaap man
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> so you not tired tomorrow
<inetpro> too early
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> 8 hours sleep will make you young and beautiful
<inetpro> sleep time is at midnight
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> oh serious!?
 * inetpro will think about it
<Kilos> night toppie
<inetpro> Kilos: slaap lekker!
<Mopkop> Night Kilos!
 * superfly is wondering who or what he needs to save
<inetpro> superfly: hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: you mean you want to look at merging now? 
<superfly> I can have a peek
<inetpro> start with https://trello.com/c/9GVSB9pC
<inetpro> and on Ubuntu Africa check what I merged first before you go to https://trello.com/c/xYVal5XG
<superfly> inetpro: if you add new revisions after proposing a merge, you need to re-propose the merge
<inetpro> good to know that, ty
<inetpro> superfly: so I add another comment and choose resubmit?
<superfly> No, click on "resubmit" on the top right
<superfly> comments = comments, they have no effect
<inetpro> oh I missed that, thanks
<inetpro> and do I tick "Start afresh"?
<inetpro> superfly: ^^
<superfly> no
<inetpro> donr
<inetpro> done as well
<superfly> inetpro: the ubuntu-africa site needs Nikola 7.3 or higher
<superfly> inetpro: Kilos used that, and I worked off his initial copy, so I had to install it in a virtualenv to be able to generate the site
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> so apt-get install won't work?
<superfly> nope
<inetpro> changing the note to simply, "Minimum version of Nikola required is 7.3 or higher"
<inetpro> but doesn't sound right
<inetpro> do you fix grammer when merging or not?
<inetpro> grammar*
<inetpro> superfly: oops, you should actually have looked at https://trello.com/c/9jKkuos5 before my build instructions
<superfly> inetpro: you fix what needs to be fixed, I'm not fixing anything when I merge. That's the point of the proposal.
<inetpro> cool, just curios to know the thinking and approach
<inetpro> ai! curious*
<inetpro> superfly: thanks for the reviews
<superfly> np
<inetpro> does that mean I get to sleep now?
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> superfly: anything else you don't like in the build instructions that I need to change?
<inetpro> before I request another merge
<superfly> I'm not sure, I haven't looked through it properly yet
<inetpro> hmm... you want me to rather wait another day?
<inetpro> I can wait
<inetpro> or I guess I can just resubmit with every small change... done :-)
<inetpro> good night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-08
<Kilos> cremora minora
<Kilos> 38mm vanaf 3.15 vanoggend inetpro  
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<Kilos> ohi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> morning Kilos
<Kilos> ai! this thunderbird drives me mad
<Kilos> i made a vcard from evolution then told TB to to import it
<Kilos> it imports them as list.vcf but doesnt add them to my personal address book so i still have to find addresses
<Kilos> grrrr
<Kilos> now the pro will say RTFS
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> oh i have to do some export thing too
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> pieter2627  how good are you with finding bugs in ubuntu
<Kilos> fixing
<pieter2627> Kilos: don't know - have never really tried it
<Kilos> just asked because they are looking for more peeps in the bugsquad and that will definitely help towards membership
<Kilos> but i suppose it will mean working on releases before they are officially released too
<pieter2627> i don't mind test driving and working on alpha/beta releases
<Kilos> read the mail i sent you
<Kilos> or the weekly news letter link rather, maybe there is a link there to the bug peeps
<pieter2627> yes there is (it is also on trello)
<pieter2627> will read more this afternoon
<Kilos> cool
<pieter2627> Here's the state of by branch after merging from trunk - I've a pending merge tip issue. http://bin.snyman.info/yjt2j
<Kilos> as soon as moppie has sorted what he must then fly will get to yours
<pieter2627> oh, that is what fly meant - misunderstood his comment
<pieter2627> will wait for moppie's missing pages/images
<Kilos> fly likes things to be perfect thats why he reviews everything first then once he is happy with it he merges
<Kilos> where is this comment
<Kilos> i read in trello this morning but maybe missed something
<pieter2627> understandable - am a semi-perfectionist as well
<Kilos> good keep it up
<pieter2627> https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbrotron-edits/+merge/255225
<Kilos> did you make a branch off trunk?
<Kilos> i thinks thats what he wants
<Kilos> so go trunk/pieter i think he will be happier
<Kilos> i think this site will be a hit
<Kilos> im gonna advertise it in the councils and the pro can g+ and tweet it
<Kilos> so it must but perfect
<Kilos> peeps must look at add to thing and say wow thats kinda impossible to beat
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> and nuvolari  and Squirm  
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<barrydk>  More almal. Kilos
<pieter2627> Kilos: will do
<Kilos> cool
<ThatGraemeGuy> 'lo
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<Private_User> Hi Kilos
<psyatw> hi Private_User 
<Private_User> hi psyatw
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<TinuvaMac> today I beat you to it
<Kilos> lol hi TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> what havent you done yet?
<TinuvaMac> many things
<Kilos> well do them man
<Kilos> starting with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Hi everyone
<Kilos> yo drussell  
<magespawn> hi mazal 
<magespawn> Kilos: what is with the 'yo'?
<Kilos> if you cant beat them join them
<magespawn> hah
<Kilos> i get hey from all over the world
<Kilos> even asia
<Kilos> amazing what influence american movies have had on the world
<magespawn> i was not sure if that was down to american culture or not
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya man even bruce willis says hey in the movies
 * drussell waves to Kilos 
<magespawn> i think maybe that was said before, but i can't be sure
<drussell> Kilos: he also says "Yippee ki-yay, motherf***er!" ;o)
<Kilos> lol
<drussell> but my favourite line is "welcome to the party pal" :oD
<Kilos> he has actually made some very good movies
<drussell> 5th element
<drussell> still looks good for scifi standards even today, and it's getting on a bit in movie terms
<magespawn> now if that is not giving away your age i don't know what is
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> good mornings to everyone
<inetpro> oh and that includes a hey to oom Kilos as well
<Kilos> good morning inetpro  
<Kilos> lurker
<Kilos> i see you guys were busy after i went to bed
<Kilos> i like the dedication
<magespawn> drussell: 1997
<magespawn> Starship Troopers?
<drussell> magespawn: ooh another good call
<Kilos> actually come to think of it, i havent got a hey from germany yet
<Kilos> they seems to be immune to tv/movie brainwashing
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> inetpro  you think you can get moppie going tonight?
<Kilos> motivate help and encourage
<Kilos> haha you and the trello thing
<Symmetria> http://photoshots.co.ke/engagements_more.php?Page=1&id_engagement=37
<magespawn> Symmetria: congratulations!
<Kilos> hi lin
<lin> Hey kilos
<Kilos> wow magespawn  half the day you been here already, well done
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> no connection problems today, but now i have to go. chat later
<Kilos> ok inetpro  wat het jy nou gebreek
<inetpro> Kilos: nee jy
<Kilos> wat het ek gebreek
<inetpro> jy en mazal praat nie meer nie?
<Kilos> ai!
<inetpro> en jy te stil vandag
<Kilos> bietjie gele, slegte nag
<Kilos> wb TinuvaMac  
<Kilos> remind me tomorrow ill rattle his ears
<Kilos> all these late night take their toll on ballies
<Kilos> nights
<Kilos> oh and your stupid thunderbird
<Kilos> inetpro  miskien moet jy gou huis toe gaan
<Kilos> lyk soos groot goed aan din komst
<Kilos> die
<Kilos> miskien ak verby jou
<Kilos> lyk of dit van die suide af kom
<Kilos> ohi Xethron  where you been
<Kilos> we waiting for you to fill in your info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<inetpro> Kilos: uh oh!
<inetpro> getting very dark here now
<Kilos> either go now or wait for it to pass
<Kilos> might take long though
<inetpro> too late now, I wait
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, did you ask something about peeps joining ubuntu-za the other day?
<Kilos> most likely
<Kilos> other day was other day
<inetpro> not sure whether I responded
<Kilos> yaya mostly you ignore me
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh ya how do peeps join launchpad ubuntu-za
<inetpro> just go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za
<Kilos> ty sir goosie
<inetpro> ask pieter2627 what he did
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> he's part of "Latest members" now
<Kilos> i see
<Kilos> we should put a join button there
<inetpro> isn't it there?
<inetpro> but obviously only if you're not a member yet
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> no wonder i cant find it
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> more dark stuff coming from the south
<inetpro> raining here now
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> wow just got an sms from telkom . bring friends to telkom mobile and get a months free data
<Kilos> Private_User  go join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za man
<Private_User> Hi Kilos, I think I did but not sure which details I used, let me go check and update those details
<Kilos> we dont mind if youre in tongaat or prieska
<inetpro> Kilos: if you open the link with another browser you see a link at the top right "Join the team"
<Kilos> let me know 
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> hmm... can it be opera browser doesnt want me to join
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> too late sucker
<pieter2627> Kilos: like inetpro said, there will be a join button where it list the number of current members
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  i wondered because i dont see it
<inetpro> Kilos: you really want to join again?
<Kilos> nono man but i like to see things if i must help others
<Kilos> i would never join this bunch again if you paid me
<Kilos> now its too late
<pieter2627> It will be exactly where it currently says "You are a member of this team."
<Kilos> aha dankie
<inetpro> Kilos: they say, "Don’t be afraid to start over. It’s a brand new opportunity to rebuild what you truly want."
<pieter2627> Also where it says 'Leave the Team' - which is something Kilos should not experiment with :P
<inetpro> Author Unknown
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> if i leave i can get lots of sleep
<Private_User> hmm... looks like I registered to the mailing list using Private_User and also registered as Private User
<pieter2627> Who would want to sleep in day time...
<Kilos> Private_User  now go fill in here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> please
<Kilos> i worked hard to make that wiki page
<Kilos> and pro worked harder to fix it
<Private_User> ok Kilos will do but I think I also gonna create another account with my personal details
<Kilos> thats fine Private_User  
<Private_User> Kilos: so its fine to have anonymous details?
<Kilos> well if you must you must but how does one become friends with mr anonymous
<Kilos> if the law is after then ok
<Private_User> lol
<Private_User> ok I will create a new one
<Kilos> cool
<kulelu88> Does anybody know how to setup gnupg?
<Kilos> hi kulelu88  
<kulelu88> hello
<Kilos> Maaz  google how to setup gnupg
<Maaz> Kilos: "Getting Started - GnuPG" https://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual/c14.html :: "Using the GNU Privacy Guard: Installation - GnuPG" https://www.gnupg.org/(it)/documentation/manuals/gnupg/Installation.html :: "First steps - where do I start, where do I begin? (Setup GPGTools ..." http://support.gpgtools.org/kb/how-to/first-steps-where-do-i-start-where-do-i-begin-
<Maaz> setup-gpgtools-create-a-new-key-your-first-encrypted-mail :: "Pine Privacy Guard: HOWTO Set…
<Kilos> eish more keys
<kulelu88> it says I must use my full name
<Kilos> why
<kulelu88> I don't know
<Kilos> well if it is using your pc as its base for setting keys the name you login with should work
<Private_User> Kilos: you know I hate reading so anything I should be aware of regarding terms and conditions?
<Kilos> wait a bit Private_User  ive got a copying progress thing covering what you said and i dunno where it hide button went
<Kilos> maybe inetpro  or pieter2627  can answer you
<Kilos> i thought anyone can edit wiki pages
<Kilos> oh lo, no
<Kilos> ignore them Private_User  and walk on by
<Private_User> ok I have clicked create account now
<pieter2627> Can't remember if I even read the T&C when i created my account a few years back
<kulelu88> if that was the case, they would be defaced daily
<kulelu88> by bots of course
<Kilos> terms and conditions are by the launchpad thing hey
<Kilos> kulelu88  what wants your full name?
<Kilos> the gnupg thing
<kulelu88> aah okay I know why now
<kulelu88> but doesn't matter
<Kilos> explain so i also know
<kulelu88> this weather is kak
<kulelu88> Giving your full name is about creating identifiable trust in the emails
<Kilos> ah
<kulelu88> if you are Kilos and you use Kilos as your name, I can also go make an email and use the alias Kilos 
<Kilos> ok
<kulelu88> using a private domain should address this issue, as nobody else can create email addresses on it
<Kilos> only thing you wont be able to send mail with my addy
<kulelu88> ja, but now if you are Kilos I could easily pretend I am you
<kulelu88> but if you are : miles@kilos.co.za then I can't create a kilos.co.za email address
<Kilos> to do what if you cant send with my address
<kulelu88> I can spoof if though
<Kilos> mine is @ubuntu.com
<Kilos> if thats not secure from naughty peeps nothing is
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> sounds like a twisted sense of security
<Kilos> uh oh
<inetpro> having a @ubuntu address has nothing to do with security
<Kilos> how can anyone na aap that
<kulelu88> turns out, you cannot spoof the header because that is not part of the encryption
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> dont ai! explain
<Kilos> now hes googling again sigh
<kulelu88> who
<Kilos> pro
<Kilos> then he gives me a pile of links to try get through
<Kilos> and he knows i dont do RTFS very well
<Kilos> i only got std 6
<kulelu88> for real?
<kulelu88> yoh
<Kilos> no man
<kulelu88> grade 8 :O
<Kilos> im just blind
<Kilos> and stupid
<Kilos> i dunno grades
<Kilos> oh is grade 8 same as standard 6
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> now he know im stupid kulelu88  dont talk to me anymore
<Kilos> Maaz  seen mopkop
<Maaz> Kilos: mopkop was last seen 21 hours, 59 minutes and 46 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-07 21:29:20 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-04-08 00:11:39 SAST
<Kilos> sjoe
<pieter2627> uh slim oom Kilos :), is enige van die za lede deel van die 'One Hundred Papercuts' projek?
<Kilos> nee ek glo nie
<Kilos> paper cuts hurt
<pieter2627> haha, it's one of Ubuntu's bug fixing projects
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> is jy al in daar?
<Kilos> moet net nie dink jy kan daar kwaai betrokke raak ens on afskeep nie hoor
<Kilos> hi octoquad  
<octoquad> evening
<Kilos> long time no see
<pieter2627> nee, wil kyk om jul te join (ek is iemand wat meer daarvan hou om goed reg te maak as om inligting vir n bug te kry) so probeer vind of hul n IRC channel het
<Kilos> octoquad  dont you want to add you here please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> vra net
<octoquad> yeah, been really busy the last few months. Glad to be back.
<octoquad> Sure i'll add myself now
<Kilos> ty
<pieter2627> jy't gevra ek moet na die bugSquad kyk, so jou skuld as ek dit te veel geniet :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ooops
<Kilos> i was thinking of you man, if you can fix bugs for 6 months or so then ubuntu membership should be easy
<pieter2627> oh, so what would you say is the best reason to apply for membership?
<Kilos> they give you a sjambok
<Kilos> then you can rule the roost
<pieter2627> really... hope it is covered wit Win logos so that i can show all what a pain in the butt it is
<Kilos> there are actually quite a few benefits but imo the stisfaction of being part of such a project is worth lots
<Kilos>  pieter2627  /j #ubuntu-bugs
<Kilos> oh you can get a certificate signed by mark shuttleworth as well
<Kilos> if the post office doesnt steal/lose it
<pieter2627> it's the IRC for bugSquad - you think they might be able to help with the paper cuts proj?
<Kilos> first get to know the guys and see who does what
<Kilos> if that is an ubuntu bug there will be someone
<Kilos> i think they allocate bugs
<octoquad> pieter2627, it's quite fun, I fixed my first nautilus bug back in Feb, first time fixing a bug ever! :)
<octoquad> I don't mind helping to get you started as well
<Kilos> cool ty octoquad  
<pieter2627> octoquad: yea sure (for normal bugs?)
<octoquad> what are normal bugs? lol
<octoquad> what is your favourite project?
<Kilos> lol the easy to fix ones
<octoquad> or application that you would like to contribute to?
<octoquad> if you don't have any then, easy bugs are normally the best way to start, I think papercuts would be good.
<octoquad> Kilos, I thought so
<octoquad> :)
<pieter2627> normal meaning not a papercut bug (these are annoying easy to fix bugs according to the wiki that are handled by the above mentioned proj)
<Kilos> just ask in the bug channel if anyone has been allocated that bug, and offer your services if not
<Kilos> or ask them what procedures they follow
<octoquad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/GettingInvolved
<octoquad> If you not keen for papercuts, then look for triaged bugs, they should have enough information for a developer to work on.
<inetpro> mooi!
<octoquad> join #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-devel as well
<pieter2627> no I'm keen for papercuts (they also seem to be running behind)
<octoquad> is it me or is the wiki still so slow after so many months
 * pieter2627 is reading the link
<octoquad> pieter2627, :)
<Kilos> octoquad  pieter2627  maybe you guys can form a team
<Kilos> and both apply for membership same time
<octoquad> membership for?
<Kilos> ubuntru membership
<octoquad> ah
 * inetpro would love to see as many peeps from #ubuntu-za killing bugs as possible
<Kilos> look at the flys nick in your nicks section octoquad  
<Kilos> did you miss him applying even?
<octoquad> ay, look at you guys! well done! :)
 * Kilos bows
<octoquad> would you like me to re-organize the list by name (a-z)
<Kilos> that would be cool ty octoquad  
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> no?
<inetpro> why a-z when we did by date?
<Kilos> oh sorry pro
<Kilos> octoquad  ^^
<inetpro> I'm asking?
<octoquad> for South African Ubuntu Enthusiast and Community Members
<octoquad> ?
<inetpro> s/?//
<Kilos> i dont mind anyway
<Kilos> all i want is everyone there
<inetpro> ideally would be nice if we can have a list that can be sorted dynamically
<Mopkop> Hello!
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Mopkop> What did I miss?
<inetpro> wb Mopkop
<Mopkop> I was suppose to do something?
<Mopkop> *supposed 
<Kilos> yes check trello please
<inetpro> Mopkop: not just one thing
<Kilos> of the site stuff
<Kilos> fly gave you something to sort
<Mopkop> Ok, let's start at the top.
<octoquad> inetpro, I like that idea
<kulelu88> ping
<octoquad> ok done
<inetpro> kulelu88: pong
<inetpro> octoquad: you forgot something
<kulelu88> time to test my emails. 
<inetpro> octoquad: your own details
<inetpro> oops... it;s there, sorry
 * octoquad brings glasses for inetpro 
<octoquad> :D
<kulelu88> octoquad: hello mate, are you new?
<kulelu88> you're using neotel, must be new
<Kilos> haha
<octoquad> lol, no we ditched our metro for neotel fibre
<Kilos> kulelu88  go  add you here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members then youll see
<Mopkop> Hello octoquad! Pleased to meet you!
<kulelu88> is the internet slow for you guys? This shit is extra slow for me today
<kulelu88> lag like it's dialup
<Kilos> mine is ok
<Mopkop> Yes, Internet slow here too.
<Kilos> you adsl peeps
<kulelu88> octoquad: is durban also cold?
<pieter2627> The wiki seems to be slow when logged in for some reason
<Kilos> pieter2627  dont let us lose you to the bu squad now hey
<Kilos> bug
<octoquad> Hi Mopkop :)
<Mopkop> bzr is not giving me a hard time again :(
<Kilos> inetpro  help him please
<octoquad> kulelu88, no the weather is pretty warm
<kulelu88> things are getting kak here
<Mopkop> I think it is gedit giving problems
<Kilos> i think pro uses kate
<Kilos> i use nano
<kulelu88> real nix users use vim
<Kilos> we need to konvert you to kde
<Kilos> oh maybe pro uses vim ya
<Kilos> i dont like it
<Mopkop> NO, I like Unity. And vim gives me headaches.
<pieter2627> kulelu88: you in prt?
<pieter2627> what is wrong Mopkop?
<octoquad> I use sublime-text, but vim for editing on the cli
<Mopkop> pieter2627: bzr: ERROR: The file id "conf.py-20141218195836-h3f6lblxqhda911o-1" is not present in the tree <Inventory object at 7f906dd108d0, contents='{}'>
<Kilos> arent you in the wrong branch?
<Mopkop> hmmm...
 * pieter2627 thinks that is way over his head
 * Kilos guessing
<Mopkop> Kilos: I don't think so?
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> then where is that file
<pieter2627> wait 'conf.py' seems like nikola's conf file
<Kilos> octoquad  go see https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Mopkop> pieter2627: Yes, I edited it to put in the menus things.
<Kilos> thats what we all busy with
<Mopkop> octoquad: sublime-text looks nice. Does it support reStucturedText?
<Mopkop> We work with that a lot around here.
<pieter2627> Mopkop: from the date behind it I can only guess that a revision instance of it is missing - maybe try update
<Mopkop> Hmmm, let's try that.
<kulelu88> pieter2627: weirdly, I think there are more Pretorians here than joburgers. This is really a sleepy town
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> kulelu88: haha
<Kilos> ptown is growning
<Mopkop> Let me just branch all over again...
<octoquad> Ta Kilos 
<Kilos> yw
<octoquad> Mopkop, yes, many languages: Also see: www.packagecontrol.io
<kulelu88> 1 guy once told me ... An "outing" or "weekend event" in Pretoria involves a braai and some beers. In Joburg, it involves 3 malls, 4 clubs and coming home at 11am
<Kilos> lol
<octoquad> Mopkop, sorry meant https://packagecontrol.io/
 * pieter2627 is now confused as to whether kulelu88 think jhb or prt as a sleepy town
<Kilos> jhb
<Kilos> i grew up in ptown and we jolled
<kulelu88> Where can we find a detailed history of Pretoria? such a fascinating town, but so little to learn/explore
<kulelu88> isn't oom Jan there in Church square? :D
<Kilos> oom paul
<Kilos> oom jan in the cape i think
<Mopkop> ugh...
<pieter2627> There are a lot of things in prt - interesting fact: the captivated leopards was bred and raised here
<Mopkop> Now I get a 'These branches have diverged' error.
<kulelu88> the PTA zoo is still kwaai
<pieter2627> * first captivated leopards
<Kilos> my granny was born in paul krugers house
<Mopkop> None of this would have happened if I just read the manual.
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Kilos: That's interesting. 
<Kilos> ya my blood runs deep here
<Kilos> but too cold for me
<octoquad> Kilos, Trello: @octoquad 
<kulelu88> you can now surf in Pretoria :D
<Mopkop> I had to make a whole new branch for it to work :(
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> octoquad  ive forgotten how
<octoquad> hehe
<Kilos> patience
<octoquad> all good
<octoquad> oh I have tons of that
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> keep smiling
<octoquad> hurry up!
<octoquad> jk
<Mopkop> Ugh, now the internet is super slow...
<Kilos> normally pro does it
<Mopkop> Not my day today...
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> now watch he will get here at 11pm and say pong
<Kilos> octoquad  there
<Kilos> put your pic
<octoquad> oh that's not me
<octoquad> https://trello.com/octoquad
<Kilos> oh my
<octoquad> hehe
<Kilos> how do i kill the other one
<pieter2627> Kilos: click 'show menu' in the top right of the screen if menu is not open...
<octoquad> done
<pieter2627> ...Click... oh done
<octoquad> soz lol
<Kilos> yay ty
<octoquad> explain to Kilos so he nows for the future
<octoquad> knows*
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> its the pros job
<Kilos> he is having some family time
<pieter2627> ... click on the user's photo and select 'Remove from board'
<Kilos> wb Mopkop  
<Kilos> oh i did that but he didnt go
<Kilos> thats why i asked how
<Mopkop> Internet still forzen. Gonna try something.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> octoquad  https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> look how hast that is
<Kilos> fast
<Kilos> our fly rebuilt it
<Mopkop> I just don't get it. Ping to google is like 10 ms, but the internet is frozen.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> firefox
<Mopkop> Must be a network problem.
<Mopkop> hmmm... let's try a different broweser
<Kilos> chase everyone else to bed
<octoquad> very lightweight
<octoquad> KISS
<Kilos> windows fone apps?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Mopkop> I had this with neotel once. Turned out the dns was poisoned or something like that.
<Mopkop> That solved it!
<Kilos> what?
<Mopkop> Nevermind, still slow... I changed the dns server ip, now at least I can get to launchpad.
<Kilos> sjoe
<Mopkop1> aai...
<Kilos> i gotta sleep. night all. sleep tight
<octoquad> Night Kilos
<pieter2627> night Kilos
<Mopkop> Have to restart again. Night all, see you tommorow DV.
<pieter2627> night all
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-09
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<barrydk> More almal
<Kilos> hi barrydk  
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<ThatGraemeGuy> mornings
<Kilos> hi ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> hi mazal  
<mazal> Morning everyone
<Kilos> jy het slap geword seun, ons wag nog vir jou gaming rubriek
<mazal> Ek wag nog vir my verlof
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit?
<mazal> Maar die eerste week is al klaar so propvol ai
<Kilos> ai!
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<SDCDev> ek's uiteindelik in Jeffriesbaai
<Kilos> sjoe lekker man
<SDCDev> :) nou moet ek net 'n huis kry :p
<Kilos> ai!
<SDCDev> gaan hierdie naweek begin soek vir 'n huis :)
<Kilos> is hulle nie almal vol nie
<SDCDev> nee :P
<Kilos> mooi
<SDCDev> daar is meer huise as mense hier
<Kilos> sjoe
<SDCDev> behalwe in December...
<SDCDev> Desember
<SDCDev> ?
<SDCDev> :o
<SDCDev> lol I can't remember how to spell December
<Kilos> daai tyd ja
<Kilos> lol speak english man
<Kilos> i understand both you know
<SDCDev> I know :P but I can't remember how to spell December in Afrikaans
<SDCDev> :/
<Kilos> with the s is right
<SDCDev> guess I haven't really written or read afrikaans in the past 10 years
<SDCDev> last/past 10 years
<Kilos> sjoe
<SDCDev> sjoe dis lank... maar ek kan nog goed afrikaans praad
<Kilos> you need to settle down now we got lots of work
<Kilos> praat
<SDCDev> lol O_o o_O
<SDCDev> ek's seeker dis praad? is dit praat?
<SDCDev> O_O
<Kilos> praat
<SDCDev> whaat kind of work?
<Kilos> wait i show you
<SDCDev> kk :> 
<Kilos> go see https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> wbb
<SDCDev> yoooh
<SDCDev> lots
<SDCDev> to do
<SDCDev> O_o
<pieter2627> Morning all
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<Kilos> yip we becoming an active LoCo again
<Kilos> and if you are clever enough you can join pieter2627  and octoquad  at tha bug squad
<Kilos> hi Xethron  
<Kilos> oh SDCDev  work for you now
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> go add yourself
<Kilos> pretty please
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  you not added there yet either methinks
<pieter2627> '..if you are clever enough...' - someone should have told me that i should be smart before joining :P
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> to me you guys are all brilliant
<pieter2627> thanks Kilos, you're quite good too at getting us to do everything
<Kilos> well, i was given a sjambok and had to find a use for it
<pieter2627> haha
<Kilos> just need to keep whacking the pro so he greets in the morning
<Kilos> some peeps is dikvellig jy weet
<ThatGraemeGuy> might want to choose a different word there o_O
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  give me a word please
<ThatGraemeGuy> prodding
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> ya thats a good one
 * Kilos prods inetpro
<Kilos> he is always busy
<Kilos> even when sleeping
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> moring kil
<TinuvaMac> Kilos*
<Kilos> dont you use tab complete
<Kilos> kil tab
<TinuvaMac> did i press enter before i pressed tab
<Kilos> lol
<TinuvaMac> :P
<Kilos> its become such habit here i often type morn and hit tab then gotta think first why its not complete
 * Padroni waves
<Kilos> hi Padroni  
<Padroni> hi
<Padroni> how are you?
<Kilos> good ty and you?
<Padroni> good ty
<Kilos> hows the brewery going?
<Padroni> haven't made a batch in a while
<Padroni> need to get one going again
<Padroni> gotta buy some ingredients first
<Padroni> been so focussed on Python the last couple of days
<Kilos> thats good news
<Kilos> you  like?
<Padroni> yeah I like it
<ThatGraemeGuy> what sort of equipment costs are you looking at to get started?
 * inetpro steps in for a sec
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<inetpro> oh and hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry, I fell asleep last night, I guess I will have to do some catching up again, but now now
 * inetpro wbbl
<Padroni> to be honest
<Padroni> the best way to get started is to buy a brewery kit
<Kilos> np inetpro  
<Padroni> Mangrove Jack's or Coppertone
<Padroni> goes for about R1000 - R1400 depending on where you buy
<Kilos> wow
<Padroni> you will be making 'canned' beer in the beginning but you need to go through that to learn the process
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, and roughly how much does a batch cost you in raw material
<Padroni> and also, the beer is actually good
<Padroni> I buy my stuff at a health shop at our mall
<Padroni> so probably more than usual
<Padroni> but a can of premix and the sugars go for about R300 in total
<Kilos> is beer healthy
<Padroni> but
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah i don't expect it to be cheaper than buying beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> doing things yourself rarely is
<Padroni> you make 23L which gives you on average 65 330ml bottles
<ThatGraemeGuy> but its so lekker :)
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's actually pretty economical
<Padroni> which does actually work out cheaper than buying the equivalent in SAB beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah
<Padroni> I know, right?
<Padroni> if you buy the kit, you get the first batch of beer mix with it
<ThatGraemeGuy> and your only other input is time, nothing electrical
<Padroni> nothing
<ThatGraemeGuy> nice
<Padroni> water, premix
<Padroni> I will tell you this though, Graeme
<Padroni> you get these little fermenting sugar pills in the kit
<Padroni> throw that away
<Padroni> it's crap
<Padroni> and it makes the beer taste crap - I know coz I tested one or two bottles with that
<Padroni> you get Fermentation Sugar for R20/pack which is enough for 23L batch
<Padroni> mix that in 15 min before you bottle 
<Padroni> then you are good to go
<Padroni> beer stands 7 days @ room temp, and 7 days in fridge
<Padroni> then you can start to drink
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's pretty cool
<Padroni> I bought bottles from Consol.  Cost me R72/case
<Padroni> then I got clever
<ThatGraemeGuy> how long does it last once done? I assume you store it in the fridge? or is that not necessary?>
<Kilos> depends on how fast you can drink i would think
<Padroni> I buy returnable beer per case from the liquor store.  Costs me R160/case but once they are empty, you got a case of bottles with it's own crate
<ThatGraemeGuy> I don't drink an awful lot of beer, hence the question
<Padroni> it's craft beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> much too carb-heavy to be going crazy
<Padroni> it's not pasteurized
<Padroni> so you gotta keep it in the fridge
<ThatGraemeGuy> ah
<Padroni> I have a bar-fridge just for my beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> so another R1000 for a mini fridge
<Padroni> well, yes
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, the wife will be unimpressed if I fill the fridge with beer that i hardly ever drink :D
<Padroni> but your beer kit pays for itself in as little as 4 batches in terms of what you save buying the equivalent in beer
<ThatGraemeGuy> depends how long it lasts though, i don't drink all that much beer
<Padroni> If you drink a lot of beer, it is well worth making your own
<Padroni> well it gets better with time
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe I should look into distilling my own brandy instead
<Padroni> not sure about brandy
<Padroni> beer you can brew for own consumption without issues
<Padroni> but with brandy you may need to get some type of liquor license
<Padroni> just check
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Homemade-Brandy
<ThatGraemeGuy> way too much work, lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'll stick to making my own biltong and getting the booze at tops :D
<Padroni> I had a biltong maker
<SDCDev> Kilos: I will fill in the membership at a later stage :> Can I use a fake name? :O the whole thing about the shadow project is privacy :P
<SDCDev> http://aboutshadow.com
<Padroni> Cats ripped it apart trying to get to the meat
<SDCDev> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> eish :-o
<ThatGraemeGuy> my biggest hassle is the kids keep asking 20 times a day if the biltong is ready yet
<Padroni> haha
<ThatGraemeGuy> sadly not got a cat anymore
<Padroni> been there
<Kilos> SDCDev  i suppose so
<SDCDev> :O or I will use my other nick :)
<SDCDev> nomster
<Kilos> same as padroni
<Padroni> eh - what now?
<Kilos> can you use your name with nomster
<Kilos> Padroni  i think beer could be classed as healthy
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<Kilos> it stops your tummy from shrinking
<ThatGraemeGuy> well there are so many sets of rules for what is "healthy" you can twist anything to be considered healthy
<Kilos> lol
<Padroni> indeed
<Padroni> ThatGraemeGuy:  check ur pvt
<ThatGraemeGuy> thanks, i found it via the magic of google ;-)
<Padroni> yw
<Padroni> it's a nice hobby to get into
<Kilos> hi drussell  
<Kilos> hi Private_User  
<nuvolari> anyone using S3Fox?
<nuvolari> S3 Browser plugin
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> good morning nuvolari  
<nuvolari> oh hi oom Kilos :)
<nuvolari> gaan dit goed oom?
<Kilos> goed dankie en self seun
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<ThatGraemeGuy> http://i.imgur.com/lLo84rw.png
<Kilos> hahaha what are you doing ThatGraemeGuy  
<Kilos> looks pretty though
<ThatGraemeGuy> discovered a glitch in the matrix
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> glitches dont affect trees?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i suspect the tree spawned there because there happened to be a dirt block in that mess
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> is there some trick in running a .jar file
<ThatGraemeGuy> java -jar file.jar
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> Error: Unable to access jarfile JsigGen.jar
<Kilos> i tried sudo as well
<Kilos> maybe it doesnt work on 14.04 anymore
<Kilos> this is what im trying to run
<Kilos> http://www.arachnoid.com/JSigGen/index.html
<ThatGraemeGuy> does the file actually exist?
<Kilos> ya i have the package in downloads
<Kilos> i took Here is the Java JAR archive, what to Java is an application file, compatible with most platforms. near the bottom
<Kilos> had it running in 10.10 but thats a lifetime ago
<ThatGraemeGuy> works for me
<ThatGraemeGuy> maybe your download didn't complete properly
<Kilos> oh my
<pieter2627> Kilos: output of 'ls -l JsigGen.jar'
<Kilos> ls: cannot access JsigGen.jar: No such file or directory
<Kilos> i wonder if its permissions or something
<pieter2627> Are you in the downloads folder - output of pwd
<Kilos>  /home/miles
<ThatGraemeGuy> yeah, either you're in the wrong dir or there's something wrong with that file
<Kilos> must i cd to /downloads
<ThatGraemeGuy> o_O
 * ThatGraemeGuy runs off
<pieter2627> do a 'cd Downloads' first or 'java -jar Downloads/JSigGen.jar'
<Kilos> bash: cd: Downloads first or java: No such file or directory
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> wait
<pieter2627> haha
<pieter2627> Kilos: sorted?
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> miles@P64:~/Downloads$ java -jar Downloads/JSigGen.jar
<Kilos> Error: Unable to access jarfile Downloads/JSigGen.jar
<Kilos> oh wait some more
<ThatGraemeGuy> Is that where the file is?
<Kilos> ya
<ThatGraemeGuy> find . -name JSigGen.jar
<ThatGraemeGuy> find ~ -name JSigGen.jar
<ThatGraemeGuy> sorry, second one
<Kilos> find: `/home/miles/.cache/dconf': Permission denied
<Kilos> /home/miles/Downloads/JSigGen.jar
<ThatGraemeGuy> download it again, could just be incomplete
<Kilos> ok
<pieter2627> 'miles@P64:~/Downloads$' means you already cd(ed) to Downloads
<Kilos> ya im there
<pieter2627> so no need to have Downloads again with 'java -jar Downloads/JSigGen.jar'
<pieter2627> just 'java -jar JSigGen.jar'
<Kilos> i realised that after sorry
<pieter2627> it's fine. so it's ok now
<pieter2627> *?
<Kilos> woooo its working ty
<Kilos> new download
<Kilos> now to find the frequency that affects miggies
<Kilos> die goed freet my
<Kilos> vreet ook
<Kilos> hi spinza  
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> sounds like an april fool joke
<mazal> Bye everyone , have a nice evening , God bless
<Kilos> nono ThatGraemeGuy  they really do bite me the pesky things
<ThatGraemeGuy> can pc speakers even produce a sound of high enough frequency? my wharfedales only manage up to around 25kHz afaik
<Kilos> so hopefully i can find the frequency that chases them
<ThatGraemeGuy> and those are slightly better than your average set of desktop noise boxes
<Kilos> ive got it running at 15k now
<Kilos> if you play with that sig gen you will see at some place peeps moan they getting headaches
<Kilos> at onther place all dogs start howling
<Kilos> another
<Kilos> at 15khz i almost feel more than hear the low grumbling kinda sound
<ThatGraemeGuy> what speakers are you using for that?
<ThatGraemeGuy> i'm skeptical that desktop speakers can even manage that
<Kilos> genius with built in amp
<ThatGraemeGuy> you have the specific model?
<Kilos> lemme look
<ThatGraemeGuy> when you say "miggies" you mean mosquitoes or some other bug?
<Kilos> SP-G16
<Kilos> midges
<Kilos> and white fly
<Kilos> they are tiny, come in through mosquito screens
<Kilos> they live under leaves of veggies and eat all the chlorophyl out of the leaves and the plant doesnt bare any fruit
<ThatGraemeGuy> so it seems that the validity of ultrasonic sound in repelling bugs is a bit controversial
<Kilos> leaves all go yellow bit by bit till plant dies
<Kilos> im gonne try
<ThatGraemeGuy> but if it were to work, the idea is that these are very high frequencies
<Kilos> nothing to lose
<ThatGraemeGuy> i.e. much higher than humans can hear
<ThatGraemeGuy> and we typically top out around 20kHz
<ThatGraemeGuy> and not-so-conincidentally, that's where most speakers max out as well
<ThatGraemeGuy> so you aren't able to get anywhere near the kind of frequencies needed, and that's if it even works at all
<Kilos> thats why i wanted this sig gen you just use the mouse wheel to change frequency
 * ThatGraemeGuy sighs
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok carry on
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> not really sure why i bother anymore
<Kilos> do the speakers max out because of speaker design or because we just cant hear anymore
<ThatGraemeGuy> does it matter? you're going to keep at it anyway :-)
<ThatGraemeGuy> but yes, they cannot physically manage more than that
<Kilos> haha ya ill keep trying
<ThatGraemeGuy> exactly
<Kilos> well these things eat me so i have to find somehing
<ThatGraemeGuy> well keep going because f$%k science and logic
<Kilos> thats how breakthroughs are my, by peeps not accepting the obvious
<Kilos> most finds are by accident
<Kilos> s/my/made
<ThatGraemeGuy> yes, I'm sure you are about to accidentally discover that a pair of R300 speakers are actually capable of 5x higher frequencies than the people who designed and manufacured them thought physically possible
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i might even try sending out frequencies on an antenna
<ThatGraemeGuy> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> ok, so then you're going to accidentally discover that radio waves and sound waves are actually the same, despite what millions of hours of scientific evidence to the contrary says
<Kilos> but play with it and there is some  freq that you cant hear anymore and next thing the dogs start howling
<Kilos> im not trying to discover anything, im trying to chase bugs
<ThatGraemeGuy> yup, good luck
<Kilos> ty
<pieter2627> Kilos: rather than sound, you might wanna go for smell. try researching if any essential oils might affect them
<ThatGraemeGuy> smoke them out
<Kilos> i wanted to smoke them out and sis said it would stain ceiling and walls
<Kilos> ill google if any of the oils help pieter2627  i know  citronella doesnt work
<ThatGraemeGuy> sleep with a fan running
<Kilos> ya i do that ThatGraemeGuy  its all that blows them away but starting to get cold now
<ThatGraemeGuy> sleep with a fan header running
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<ThatGraemeGuy> uh, 'heater' :-/
<Kilos> no heaters here , electricity too expensive
<pieter2627> the most important will be to kill the larva somehow so that you don't have a problem again in a few days/weeks
<Kilos> they breed all over in damp grass and under any leaves they can find the swine things
<ThatGraemeGuy> catch them, fry them up in some butter, garlic and bacon
<Kilos> would have to kill them in the whole tvl to have some peace
<Kilos> lol
<ThatGraemeGuy> only grass an leaves? then just burn down everything and turn it into a desert, easy
<pieter2627> oh
<Kilos> nono we need some green showing
<Kilos> hi smile
<Kilos> too much dust without grass
<smile> hi Kilos :D
<Kilos> whats news smile  
<smile> Kilos: kill la kill is almost fully watched :p
<smile> that's 25 episodes of anime
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> whats the link for it smile  
<Kilos> tara does anime drawings maybe she will enjoy it too
<smile> I hope she will :) 
<Kilos> ThatGraemeGuy  cant you hear the whistle at 50 khz
<Kilos> i was running at 15 hz before
<Kilos> not 15 khz
<ThatGraemeGuy> speakers can't produce a soundwave at 50kHz, nor can humans hear it
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> so whats the high pitched whistle i hear
<ThatGraemeGuy> something less than 50kHz? :)
<Kilos> maybe im not human
<ThatGraemeGuy> that's plausible
<ThatGraemeGuy> :-p
<Kilos> ah maybe its not accurate
<Kilos> hmm... me not human
<Mopkop> Hello...
<Kilos> hi Mopkop  
<Guest19608> hi :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hi zeratul  
<zeratul> hi
<Kilos> smile you playing again?
<zeratul> anybody have experience setting up Afrihost static ip with xl2tpd ?
<smile> Kilos: playing what? :p
<smile> with joining and leaving?
<Kilos> with guest and you
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> zeratul  youll have to be patient, guys most likely just getting home
<Kilos> zeratul  did you look at this http://wiki.openwrt.org/inbox/openswanxl2tpvpn
<smile> Kilos: yeah sorry I need to setup sasl :p
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi rohanza  welcome to ubuntu-za
<rohanza> Hi Kilos, nick was taken - was me (zeratul) asking about xl2tpd with afrihost
<Kilos> ah cool, just hang here rohanza  someone will help you or make some suggestions
<rohanza> thanks :)
<Kilos> tell us a bit about yourself in the meantime
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> aw i thought id come back and read your life history
<Kilos> lol i meant what OS are you using and in what area are you rohanza  
<Kilos> and you better register this nick if you want to keep it
<rohanza> yeah haha thought so
<Kilos>  do you know irc?
<rohanza> Im in Cape Town, use Ubuntu as my OS, I do web dev (mostly python)
<Kilos> ah one of the clever guy
<rohanza> Do not use IRC much, but still had this account setup in Pidgin
<Kilos> well you welcome to hangout here with us we have all kinds of guys here
<Kilos> you can register with /msg nickserv register nick i think
<rohanza> thanks
<Kilos> ohi superfly  
<Kilos> another python man
<pieter2627> To register a nick use `/msg Nickserv Register <password> <email>` - according to nickserv help
<Kilos> ah ty pieter2627  
<Mopkop> Hello rohanza! Pleased to meet you!
<rohanza> Hey Mopkop
<Mopkop> Whete can I get a bunch of Ubuntu CD's?
<Mopkop> Or DVD's rather.
<Kilos> they dont come in bunches
<Kilos> you mean for new releases?
<Kilos> we only get lts dvds officially now not every release anymopre
<Kilos> anymore
<Mopkop> Nono, if I want to have this Ubuntu-hour thing, or spread it to bunch of people.
<Mopkop> Been 
<Kilos> oh then you download the iso and burn them yourself
<Mopkop> *Been evangelizing Ubuntu today, people have too many concerns, they are afraid of change. 
<Kilos> yip totally brainwashed
<Mopkop> But I have a target group I know will be easy to convert :)
<Kilos> it works if you have physical contact with them regularly
<Kilos> or get them to come here for help
<Kilos> support is important in the beginning stages
<Kilos> but ubuntu has god pretty good now so not often much help needed
<Kilos> got
<Kilos> you want to have an install party?
<Mopkop> I'm beginning to understand why people wont convert. Once I know why, I can set up a strategy for converting them. We learn this in Missiology. For example this one oom who I build an Access database for, thinks Ubuntu is only for super smart people. He was surprised to learn it is actually easier than Windows. 
<Mopkop> Yes, I want that install party thing :)
<Mopkop> I also though about a LAN party dedicated to Ubuntu gaming :)
<Kilos> then get a few dvds burned and a couple of flash drives to install from
<Kilos> gaming is another story
<Mopkop> Ugh, How do printers know when you are really desparate. Like printers just know the right time to run out of ink :(
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Yes I know, It's easier to convert small businesses than gamers, but I have an idea :))
<Mopkop> Retro gaming...
<Kilos> get together with mazalhe is a gamer
<Mopkop> We should do that.
<Mopkop> Or maybe we can have a LAN using tux kart :-D
<Mopkop> Or minetest.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya minetest is very addictive
<Mopkop> But for now I know of a target group which will be easy to convert.
<superfly> Steam
<Mopkop> The technologically impaired, ironically enough.
<Mopkop> I don't think steam allows LANing, does it?
<pieter2627> I think some steam games do
<Mopkop> Really? That will be nice!
<Mopkop> At Church I always help the old people with their PC's and many of them still have XP. They don't know how to do anything besides sending email and skyping with their grand children, so converting to Ubuntu wouldn't be too much of a change. And I find Ubuntu is much easier for new users to learn.
<Kilos> i had xp before and sukkeled my gaai af to get going on buntu
<Kilos> but that was 8.10
<Mopkop> And it gives new life to old PC's :)
 * pieter2627 Embarrassed to say this, but our church have XP
<Mopkop> Yes Unity is much better for new users.
<Mopkop> pieter2627: We have Vista, so you have nothing to feel bad about :)
 * pieter2627 even used XP last year for school work
<pieter2627> Mopkop: haha, yes that sounds worse
<Kilos> ive never see vista
<Kilos> wb rohanza  
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> magespawn  anybody have experience setting up Afrihost static ip with xl2tpd ?
<Mopkop> hello magespawn!
<rohanza> eish my internet is flaky
<Kilos> rohanza  needs some help
<Kilos> i dunno that xl2tpd thing
<Kilos> greeter bots dont go so deep
<rohanza> someone called DeonP seems to have figured it out... I came across this log: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/12/%23ubuntu-za.txt  
<Kilos> wow he hasnt been here for a long time
<rohanza> I was on the fone with afrihost support last week, my boss bought their recommended modem (only 1 model) and it still does not work... dont believe their static IP claim... this is so much more effort than Mweb business account
<Kilos> i think ThatGraemeGuy  uses afrihost
<rohanza> and we cant get fiber at our office... yet.
<Kilos> they the okes that go with mtn as well
<magespawn> what is the problem?
<magespawn> the static ip or the internet connection or both?
<magespawn> as a company we do too, use afrihost that is
<rohanza> the static IP is the problem
<rohanza> magespawn: do you use static ip with afrihost?
<Mopkop> I have Afrihost, but don't get a static IP.
<Kilos> oh my i didnt even see qw guy
<magespawn> no never needed a static ip, i just use a dns redirect
<Mopkop> Oops, He came in from the site...
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> rohanza  have you seen our new site
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org/
<Kilos> you in web design what do you think
<Kilos> or web dev
<Kilos> hi qwebirc60707  
<Mopkop> Yes, we use Python too, but only to generate the static site.
<Kilos> welcome to ubuntu-za
<magespawn> like no-ip that way i never rely on someone elses service
<rohanza> magespawn: yeah I am also using dyndns at the moment, but we had a static ip with mweb, and my boss wanted it on afrihost too
<rohanza> ... really not worth the trouble
<qwebirc60707> Hi new here,can anyone tell me if linux-pre-installed laptops are available in south africa,
<rohanza> also... found this out today.. [myafrihostusername].afrihost.co.za works for dyndns too
<magespawn> rohanza: they would have to look at it
<pieter2627> rohanza: so when the connection is established you want it to be assigned an IP given to you? 
<Mopkop> Hi qwebirc60707, I believe it is. Let me check...
<pieter2627> qwebirc60707: ProLine has some
<rohanza> Kilos: cool site, me not into frontend though 
<Kilos> our main python man did that and some helpers did some content
<rohanza> pieter2627: yes, ideally the ip should stay the same
<pieter2627> rohanza: desktop or server?
<Mopkop> Me still not very good with Python. Learned to use CSS with GTK today, so that's a start :)
<qwebirc60707> Thanks for that, proline where"" i'me in natal, sorry,will search ie look up site
<rohanza> pieter2627: we use it for 2 things: some clients want us to give them a static ip for eg firewall whitelisting
<Mopkop> qwebirc60707: Look at this.... http://www.dell.com/learn/us/en/555/campaigns/xps-linux-laptop?c=us&l=en&s=biz
<Mopkop> I think it is available in SA too...
 * pieter2627 forgot about the DELL
<superfly> rohanza: where are your offices?
<rohanza> pieter2627: and sometimes we want to expose a dev server from the office... this we can solve with dyndns too
<rohanza> Cape Town, (Bellville)
<superfly> rohanza: our offices are in town
<superfly> we've applied for and are waiting for Fibre :-)
<rohanza> I dont recommend Proline... I bought one that had a dodgy keyboard from the start, it also has a dodgy bios that does not support VTx
<magespawn> amazing i cant even get adsl some of my locations
<rohanza> superfly: I am green with envy... dsl is pretty bad here
<magespawn> rohanza: now i have had nothing but good experience with them
<superfly> rohanza: we're just down the road from RSAWeb's data centre, they kinda approached us
<superfly> rohanza: what company do you work for, if I may ask?
<magespawn> superfly: nice one 
<rohanza> http://byteorbit.com/
<superfly> ah yes, I've heard of you guys
<rohanza> superfly: what company are you with?
<superfly> rohanza: Nomanini -> http://nomanini.com
 * superfly disclaims the website, he had nothing to do with it
<Mopkop> You CT people have more IT stuff than us :(
<inetpro> good evening
<pieter2627> yea they seem to 
<rohanza> superfly: yeah that name sounds familiar too
<Mopkop> Hello inetpro!
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<inetpro> superfly: did you see Mopkop's merge proposal?
<superfly> inetpro: in passing, will have a look at it just now
<pieter2627> evening inetpro
<inetpro> superfly: ty
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> ya good idea
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Done
<pieter2627> the merge proposal of Mopkop is quite beautiful imo
<Kilos> Mopkop  pieter2627  you gotta drink maaz coffee to get in the swing
<rohanza> where are you other people located?
<Mopkop> Thank you pieter2627!
 * inetpro also just tested and likes it
<Mopkop> Ok...
<Kilos> pretoria
<pieter2627> prt
<Mopkop> maaz Coffee please!
<Maaz> Mopkop: Okay
<Mopkop> rohanza: Pretoria.
<pieter2627> Kilos: i've never talked to maaz :P
<Kilos> just say maaz coffee please
<pieter2627> does he offer water too
<pieter2627> *?
<Kilos> man cyber coffee is good for you
<Mopkop> Maaz water please
<Maaz> Mopkop: Excuse me?
<smile> good night! :)
<pieter2627> haha 
<Kilos> night smile  be good
<Mopkop> Night smile!
<pieter2627> Maaz Coffee please
<Maaz> pieter2627: Alrighty
<smile> thanks :)
<pieter2627> night smile
<smile> thank you :D
<Mopkop> Thinking of switching ISP's any suggestions?
<Kilos> Maaz  water please
<Maaz> Oh My that you can get out of a tap or in the fridge Kilos
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos, Mopkop and pieter2627!
<Kilos> Maaz  dankie man
<Maaz> Groot plesier my vriend
<Mopkop> Thank you Maaz!
<Mopkop> Hmmm...
<Kilos> you gotta maaz first
<inetpro> only one thing I noticed that superfly will have to decide on
<inetpro> actually 2
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<inetpro> in conf.py we have the 'Get Started' linking to /getting-started.html
<Mopkop> Thank you Maaz
<inetpro> why not make that short as well, in other words /get-started.html?
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> maaz thanks
<Maaz> pieter2627: No problem
<Mopkop> Maaz thank you.
<Maaz> Mopkop: No problem
<inetpro> same for /getting-involved.html
<Kilos> yay
<Mopkop> inetpro: hmmm, I thought I did do that.
<Kilos> werk gou Mopkop  
<inetpro> Mopkop: if you are quick you can fix it and re-propose
<Mopkop> Kilos: I would d that but the internet is frozen again. It's Afrihost, I'm sure.
<pieter2627> Mopkop: I'm with WAN4U - good service and everything only a bit expensive
<Kilos> eish
<Mopkop> I jsut do not get it. Some sites are very fast (like Bing), but other's are frozen.
<superfly> inetpro: then you need to change the page name
<inetpro> superfly: true
<superfly> inetpro: not saying you  can't, just reminding you that you'll need to
<inetpro> superfly: but you agree the consistency would be best?
<superfly> inetpro: yep
<inetpro> Mopkop: there you have it
<Mopkop> superfly: Yes Yes, I know that. And the title. Though I think 'get-started.html' is not a very good practice for SEO. Usually if you want to SEO a site, you make the page titles and names the same as what ever people like to type into Google.
<Mopkop> That was for the ZA site, right?
<inetpro> yep
<superfly> Mopkop: SEO doesn't look at urls anymore
<superfly> hasn't for a long time
<Mopkop> superfly: O, I'm behind time then :(
<Kilos> ya getting old 
<Kilos> hehe
<superfly> make your urls for your users, make your website for your users, SEO will follow
<superfly> (there are a few other tips and tricks, but good content is the biggest contributor to good SEO)
 * pieter2627 learned something new
 * Mopkop too
<Mopkop> Ok, Merge is proposed :)
<Kilos> rohanza  why did you take so long to find us
<Symmetria> heh so I finally pushed through a policy about linux inside our organisation
<Kilos> good work Symmetria  
<Mopkop> Symmetria: That's good to hear!
<Symmetria> ubuntu LTS releases are the only version of linux to be installed, other than for very specific commercial packages that require deadrat
<pieter2627> I've also re-did my local from trunk (without the added pages so that they don't overwrite Mopkop's)
<Mopkop> Oh wait....
<Symmetria> I had to standardize because everyone wanted a different version for their apps
<Symmetria> so I said screw it, and standardized 
<Kilos> good
<Symmetria> which made some people grumpy ;p
<Kilos> tough in africa
<Symmetria> heh kilos I pushed that through from London all the way down ;p
<Kilos> nice work keep it up
<Symmetria> and I finally got an IPAM system at last! 
<Mopkop> Wait, should I merge again? It says I can't because it is already proposed.
<rohanza> Kilos: dont know... not used irc in years
<Symmetria> lol, and discovered in getting that system that certain linux based systems cost more money than god himself 
<inetpro> Mopkop: top right hand
<Kilos> well rohanza  i hope this channel is now in your favourites
<inetpro> Mopkop: resubmit proposal
<Mopkop> inetpro: That worked :)
<Kilos> good thinking adding the link to here on the site superfly  
<Kilos> one ubuntu lappy gonna be bought
<rohanza> Kilos: yep... I will keep it. You seem like nice people :)
<Kilos> lol we are a happy fmily
<Kilos> family
<Kilos> just dont get a shock when you see chats about farming or health or mechanics 
<rohanza> Symmetria: lol "deadrat" - I had the unpleasant experience of deployment on Centos last week... so much pain
<inetpro> superfly: can I go for it and merge?
<Kilos> we have a flexible topic
<superfly> inetpro: I'm looking, hold on please
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> inetpro  patience
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you told me that 100 times or more
<Kilos> one step at a time
 * inetpro has no patience
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> fly busy man
<inetpro> Kilos: when he is done with this one he still has more work
<inetpro> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa-devs/ubuntu-africa/trunk/+activereviews
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> ai! my poor fly
<Kilos> you the one giving him migraines
<inetpro> sorry oom
<superfly> inetpro: your turn: https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-africa/starting-pages/+merge/255571
<Kilos> you happy superfly  ?
<inetpro> superfly: I also need to approve?
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<superfly> inetpro: then you can merge it too :-P
 * superfly makes inetpro do some work for once
<Kilos> lol
<Mopkop> Haha...
<Kilos> well donr Mopkop  
<inetpro> ai! :[
<Kilos> done as well
<Mopkop> Yay! I was sure something was going to break again.
<superfly> inetpro: why does your branch have Mopkop's changes?
<inetpro> hang on superfly, that was ubuntu-africa?
<Kilos> if the fly is happy you did good lad
<superfly> yes
<inetpro> ok
<inetpro> Mopkop: it's your lucky day
<Mopkop> What good editor, except for vim, can I use for reStructuredText? It seems that only vim give rst pretty colours.
<Mopkop> inetpro: :)
<Kilos> just remember the link to the mailing list is still coming. they dont seem in a hurry
<Mopkop> Kilos: Yes, as soon as We get all that, we can make a better site :)
<Kilos> that can be added at anytime though i think
<Kilos> nono been too long on this one already
<Kilos> next site the pro must do so fly can rest
<Kilos> and you two as well of course
<Kilos> oh pieter2627  whats happening about paper cuts
<Kilos> octoquad  gone silent again
<superfly> Mopkop: you need to do some more fixing, mate: https://code.launchpad.net/~prysdieheer/ubuntu-za/menu-revisions2/+merge/255751
<superfly> Mopkop: Kate
<superfly> (editor)
<pieter2627> I found something to fix, but have to figure out how deb/package work as it is missing a desktop file?
<Mopkop> superfly: was waithing for that...
<superfly> pieter2627: ?
<inetpro> ok, Mopkop's ubuntu-africa job is merged please do bzr update of trunk on your side
<superfly> Mopkop: I'm pendantic, it's what makes my sites so good ;-)
<pieter2627> yese superfly 
<inetpro> pieter2627: ^^
<pieter2627> just `bzr update` while on trunk?
<Mopkop> Ugh I'm outdated, still stuck in XHTML...
<superfly> pieter2627: as long as you did `bzr co` initially, yes
<superfly> pieter2627: otherwise you may need to do `bzr pull`
<pieter2627> bzr update worked - now at rev 4
<pieter2627> superfly: then `bzr merge ../trunk` while in my branch
<pieter2627> *?
<inetpro> superfly: you want me to merge from trunk to build-instructions as well, or wait for pieter2627?
<superfly> pieter2627: yep
<superfly> inetpro: yes
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> sorry, two questions in one, do I wait as well?
 * inetpro waits
<superfly> inetpro: merge from trunk
<inetpro> ok
<Mopkop> If I remove the paragraph, how should I align the text in the centre then? Should I do it in the css?
<pieter2627> my `bzr status` list the new files with `pending merge tips`, is this right?
<magespawn> brb just moving to laptop
<octoquad> Hehe Kilos I'm here, busy working on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syncevolution/+bug/1406200
<octoquad> evening all
<Kilos> cool beans octoquad  
<Mopkop> Hello octoquad!
<pieter2627> evening octoquad 
<octoquad> Hey Mopkop pieter2627 superfly inetpro et al. :)
<pieter2627> Mopkop: class `text-center` might work - didn't check the code
<octoquad> btw, I'm keen to do your Trello script
<octoquad> will do it in PHP
<Kilos> you guys can use my channel if you want to work together octoquad  pieter2627  
<octoquad> just kidding
<octoquad> in Python :)
<Kilos> ##kilos
<Kilos> octoquad  you can guide pieter2627  hes new to bug fixing
<octoquad> pieter2627, what you trying to fix?
<pieter2627> octoquad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/607568
<Mopkop> Well I did .footer p{text-align: center;}, hope it works...
<pieter2627> octoquad: already have a local copy of it and know how to create desktop file
<superfly> sup octoquad
<superfly> Mopkop: don't align it center
<Mopkop> margin: 0 auto; then?
<superfly> Mopkop: no, leave it to the side. why must it be centre?
<Mopkop> I like it in the middle.
<pieter2627> just need to figure out how things are packaged to know where to add it
<inetpro> superfly: what do you mean with "Please wait for trunk to catch up and then merge from trunk."?
<inetpro> was that before I merged?
<superfly> inetpro: merge from trunk
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<Mopkop> superfly: can I please put it in the middle?
<octoquad> pieter2627, how did you get the package? dget?
<pieter2627> octoquad: from launchpad/bzr - https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xbubble
<octoquad> pieter2627, I've only used dget so far, but i'm sure the build process is the same. So have you added the patch to debian/patches?
<octoquad> pieter2627, for your approach this will help: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/fixing-a-bug.html
<pieter2627> octoquad: No, i haven't added any thing yet - trying to figure out first
<inetpro> superfly: I submitted a clean proposal
<inetpro> https://code.launchpad.net/~inetpro/ubuntu-africa/build-instructions/+merge/255756
<pieter2627> octoquad: that is what i'm following
<Mopkop> Ok, submitted. I still like it more in the middle...
<octoquad> pieter2627, I see, where are you stuck?
<octoquad> Perhaps a #ubuntu-za-devel channel for dev related chats?
<inetpro> sorry octoquad
<octoquad> why you sorry?
<inetpro> all the spam :-)
<pieter2627> octoquad: in the middle of 4.4
<octoquad> no no, I was talking about pieter2627 and myself for ubuntu bug fixes
<octoquad> :)
<inetpro> octoquad: oh no, here is fine
<octoquad> ok, didn't want to spam as well hehe
<inetpro> if it gets too much we can make plans
<inetpro> for now I think it will be good for others to see and get involved
<octoquad> awesome
<octoquad> pieter2627, do this first if you haven't then go back to 4.4: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/udd-getting-the-source.html#branching
<octoquad> pieter2627, actually, let's do it the debdiff way, since I'm more familiar with that and most developers prefer debdiffs
<pieter2627> octoquad: ok
<octoquad> pieter2627, Install sbuild-launchpad-chroot
<octoquad> pieter2627, and make notes as we go along :)
<octoquad> pieter2627, sudo apt-get install -y sbuild-launchpad-chroot cdbs dh-autoreconf
<octoquad> why so quiet now?
<octoquad> lol
<Kilos> we watching man
<octoquad> I thought so!
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> mjU78(0P;.<
<octoquad> pieter2627, is that a password?
<pieter2627> octoquad: yea - wrong window had focus
<octoquad> pieter2627, hehe
 * pieter2627 slapping his forehead
<octoquad> pieter2627, don't worry we don't know the site or the username just yet
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> superfly: do we approve Mopkop's changes as is?
<inetpro> ubuntu-za/menu-revisions2
<pieter2627> octoquad: installed
<magespawn> octoquad: if i may ask, what are you doing?
<octoquad> pieter2627, ok run id and see if you have sbuild in the list
<Kilos> gug fixing magespawn  
<Kilos> bug too
<octoquad> magespawn, hacking the planet
<pieter2627> octoquad: nope
<octoquad> pieter2627, ok, run sudo usermod -aG sbuild `whoami` <- this adds you to the sbuild group so you can create chrooted (virtual environments) when building. You will need to log out and back in for the change to take affect.
<magespawn> perhaps a little more info, not really understanding
<Kilos> they have joined the bugsquad
<octoquad> magespawn, I'm helping pieter2627 fix  a bug in a package
<Kilos> ubuntu-bugs
<magespawn> i see, for ubuntu?
<magespawn> ahh right then
<octoquad> magespawn, yes. Applies to flavours as well. I help out in Ubuntu Gnome
<magespawn> cool beans
<octoquad> good start for anybody is bug triaging
<octoquad> See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1441744 for an example
<inetpro> magespawn: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<magespawn> i have heard/read about this before, just never seen people helping/doing it before
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<octoquad> pew pew
<pieter2627> Ooi oi
<octoquad> pieter2627, all good?
<pieter2627> octoquad: yes, i'm now part of the sbuild group
<octoquad> awesome,
<magespawn> which bug/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> lotsa paper cuts
<octoquad> pieter2627, btw you might want to assign yourself to the bug and set the status to in progress
<Kilos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/607568
<pieter2627> octoquad: good point... done
<octoquad> pieter2627, ooh ooh on the xbubble (Ubuntu) one as well
<pieter2627> octoquad: since the fix will target ubuntu?
<pieter2627> octoquad: also done
<octoquad> pieter2627, a sponsor might help you get the fix pushed upstream to debian
<octoquad> so you can leave the debian one
<octoquad> although you can't change it any way
<octoquad> pieter2627, easy part done, onto patching
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> Mopkop  stay away from bugs for now
 * pieter2627 rofl
<Kilos> im losing my team
<inetpro> Kilos: he will be assimilated?
<octoquad> pieter2627, what version are you trying to fix it for? utopic, precise, vivid?
<magespawn> right into the collective
<Kilos> ya but not yet inetpro  
<pieter2627> octoquad: isn't it possible to fix for all version - it is missing in all?
<pieter2627> octoquad: or should it be done one at a time?
<octoquad> pieter2627, well normally it's done per version. I would target vivid, then someone can backport it to other releases.
<octoquad> pieter2627, that is normally handled by a sponsor (Ubuntu Developer)
<pieter2627> octoquad: ok, so fixing for vivid
<octoquad> pieter2627, this package doesn't have a dsc file. So this route isn't going to work, bzr seems like the only option for this package. Sorry about that should have checked first. 
<octoquad> #fail
<pieter2627> octoquad: haha, ok
<octoquad> pieter2627, it is pretty late, do you want to pick this up over tomorrow / over the weekend / next week? I'm keen to learn how to do it the bzr way as well, so we can do it together, but you can submit the fix when done :)
<pieter2627> octoquad: tomorrow is great
<octoquad> alrighty
<magespawn> i would like to sit in if that is okay/
<magespawn> ?
<Kilos> you came back just in time octoquad  
<octoquad> sure magespawn 
 * pieter2627 thinks we just disappointed a crowd
 * octoquad thinks so too
<Kilos> poor pieter2627  was gonna do it on his own
<magespawn> any particular time?
<superfly> octoquad: a lot of Ubuntu Developers are also Debian Developers
<magespawn> always good to learn by example
<superfly> octoquad: so they might push the fix upstream
<octoquad> just so you know, I'm no pro at this, I started 2 months ago, and the docs are quite out-dated according to darkxst from Ubuntu Gnome (Lead Developer)
<octoquad> I can understand why it can be so difficult to contribute. Patience, time, perseverance and the desire to learn will get it done.
 * pieter2627 also discovered thru this over the last two days
<magespawn> and so it begins to spread...
<octoquad> superfly, that's the assumption, I've never seen it happen. In pieter2627 case, it might make sense to fix it upstream, so it trickles downstream to Ubuntu.
<superfly> octoquad: yeah, in general they prefer to work the other way
 * superfly has a package in Debian and Ubuntu
<octoquad> superfly, makes total since, but sometimes, there are patches and fixes that don't make sense upstream and it gets pulled in upstream, ubuntu patches get applied, package gets built specifically for ubuntu (ever noticed ~ubuntu0 at the end of the package?)
<octoquad> s/since/sense
<superfly> octoquad: yep, I know the deal
<octoquad> superfly, :) for the interested folks
 * pieter2627 learned another new thing for the day
<octoquad> magespawn, can be random time
<Kilos> magespawn  do you watch your emails
<Kilos> i can mail you when they start
<Kilos> or the hangouts thing
<Kilos> 'you get that on your fone?
<octoquad> I'm curious to know, do we (ubuntu-za) not have package and bug fix contributors?
<magespawn> cool beans, either way, yes i do
<octoquad> packaging rather
<magespawn> i will check in from time to time as well
<magespawn> maybe sign in first thing and just leave the pc connected
<Kilos> ill use the google thing
<pieter2627> night all, and sweet dreams
<Kilos> night pieter2627  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> superfly: can you still look at that merge this evening?
<octoquad> I'm also calling it night. Chat tomorrow all. 
<Kilos> night octoquad  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<inetpro> good night octoquad
<Kilos> ons span groei ne inetpro  
<magespawn> good night octoquad 
<inetpro> Kilos: your fault
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> who nagged me
<Kilos> i think its good
<Kilos> 2 in the bug squad
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
<Kilos> night magespawn  
<Kilos> sleep tight too
<Kilos> we down to 12°c tonight
<Kilos> inetpro  jy en vlieg moet ook gaan slaap
<inetpro> yep, jy's reg
<inetpro> good night everyone
<Kilos> night inetpro  sleep tight
<superfly> inetpro: I need to get some shut-eye
<superfly> I'll look again tomorrow
<Kilos> slepp tight superfly  
<Kilos> sleep too
<Kilos> ty for all the work
<Mopkop> OK, nag almal!
<Kilos> nag Mopkop  lekker slaap dankie
<Mopkop> Skuus, van maandag ag is ek op bloktyd, so ek het nie weggeraak nie, sal net besig wees met studies tot na die eksamen :)
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-10
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd  
<andrewlsd>  Hi Kilos
<Kilos> wb stranger
<andrewlsd> ty
<Kilos> you getting behind
<Kilos> can you edit wiki pages?
<andrewlsd> I was busy offsite for a couple of weeks, and then there was a long weekend.
<Kilos> ok you forgiven
<andrewlsd> Kilos, I know how to, not sure if I have permission to.
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> you can add you there
<andrewlsd> k
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> morning inetpro  i can see it!
<Kilos> w0000t
<Kilos> now we get the runaround, what is it!
<Kilos> ty mciverza  
<Kilos> hi ton
<Kilos> oh he left
<Kilos> sigh RTFS
<mciverza> Kilos: RTFS?
<Kilos> read the flippin script
<Kilos> i get that every time i break something
<Kilos> or cant do something
<Kilos> theblazehen  are you actually here?
<Kilos> that looks better mciverza  
<Kilos> was hard to believe you just joined lp
<mciverza> had to figure out LP was launchpad.
<Kilos> lol
 * mciverza facepalm
<Kilos> how good are you at fixing bugs? we have our own team doing ubuntu bug fixing
<Kilos> led by octoquad  
<mciverza> kilos. nice. not sure. also, whilst perusing the ZAteam page I followed the lnk to tonberry, thence maties-ubuntu group and ended up on hgibson's page. found this awesome "how the internet started" http://staff.lib.sun.ac.za/~hgibson/how-the-internet-began/
<mciverza> nuvolari, you in the Western Cape these days? I thought you were in KZN?
<Kilos> na he moved months ago
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> clever read that
<mciverza> Kilos. I lol'd about it
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> very clever worked out 
 * mciverza is off to lurk for a bit, and find coffee
<Kilos> k
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> hi SDCDev  
<Kilos> wb inetpro  what did you break
<Kilos> hi TinuvaMac  
<TinuvaMac> morning Kilos
<SDCDev> morning Kilos
<magespawn> good morning all
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<inetpro> ohi everyone
<inetpro> and oom Kilos
<Kilos> lol hello my pro
 * Kilos waits for comment
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs'
<Maaz> inetpro: *blink*
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<inetpro> where did you get script from?
 * Kilos waits for more comment
<inetpro> Kilos: what can you see?
<Kilos> it!
<inetpro> oh
<inetpro> how long is a piece of string?
<Kilos> such a beautiful site
<Kilos> duh! what are you guys working on dodo
<inetpro> https://ubuntu-za.org/ 
<Kilos> africa
<Kilos> beautifuller
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> that's not done yet man
<Kilos> yeah we need some clarity from fly before the jumotron edits
<Kilos> arent they supposed to show a different view on every page?
<Kilos> wasnt that the idea
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you hide last night?
<Kilos> here every single minute
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i was watching
<inetpro> just keep watching
<Kilos> its hard to follow when lots happening same time
<Kilos> maybe you guys can add the dell lappy thing to the za site as well
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> there was a guy here last night from the site asking where to get buntu preinstalled lappy in za
<Kilos> why didnt you guide him
<Kilos> hi rohanza  
<rohanza> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi psyatw  
<psyatw> hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: it's simple
 * inetpro is not a salesman
<Kilos> google
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> we have to look past that and help in whatever way to get another person on ubuntu
<inetpro> Kilos: then look at https://trello.com/c/2swQH0kX and do something about it
<Kilos> and you are our number one pointer
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<Kilos> yaya you find things quicker than anyone
<Kilos> sjoe youre joking right?
<Kilos> now where is captine
<Kilos> Maaz  seen captine
<Maaz> Kilos: captine was last seen 3 days, 13 hours, 12 minutes and 52 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2015-04-06 21:19:24 SAST], and has been offline on freenode since 2015-04-06 21:19:27 SAST
<Kilos> inetpro  done
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what did you delete on Trello?
<Kilos> that link
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> and the investigate deb-delta
<inetpro> why?
<Kilos> deb-delta will never be achived
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> too much work for everyone concerned and all the extra space needed on the host
<Kilos> but i have it in memory so neb=ver fear
<Kilos> never either
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> im the only one that has been after a deb-delta server anyway
<Kilos> i think its a massive thing space wise
<Kilos> almost everything doubled
<Kilos> and then each user has to install deb-delta stuff as well to get it working
 * inetpro should remember to build a script to make automatic backups of the trello board
<Kilos> only mobile peeps would even consider it
<Kilos> i tried to archive them and the delete button showed up too clearly
<Kilos> be honest, noone else has every bothered with deb-delta
<inetpro> Kilos: I'll be honest, it's something I want to look at at some point when I have more time
<Kilos> ok i will remind you
<Kilos> just remember you need to get someone to host the extra on a server
<Kilos> its a mirror alongside a mirror
<Kilos> and its for all releases still in action so major space needed
<inetpro> Kilos: so if you know it all, why didn't you update the card with the info?
<inetpro> then we could have moved it to done as well
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> sjoe sorry sir
<Kilos> hi Rynomster  
<Kilos> hi drussell  we good and you?
<Rynomster> hey Kilos
<mciverza> cheers all, am off again
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  
<pieter2627> Evening all... Ooi oi Kilos
<Kilos> lol jy ook tyd verskrik
<pieter2627> half... was uit vir die ander helfte
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> are you glad to be on the bug squad?
<pieter2627> Yea, it seems like a lot of fun
<Kilos> involved though
<Kilos> was very interesting watching you two
<pieter2627> You always ask everyone, so someone needs to ask you. Can you also help with bugs?
<Kilos> im sure others were taking notes as well
<pieter2627> I'm also keeping a reference to the log
<Kilos> i even battle with bugs that fly around
<pieter2627> * for easy review
<Kilos> but i will supply moral support
<Kilos> and stupid remarks now and again
<pieter2627> sounds like triaging :P
<Kilos> lol i dont even know what that means
<pieter2627> filtering thru what is important and what is not, leaving remarks to get more info, finding dups...
<Kilos> ah
<drussell> Kilos: all good thanks, happy Friday all :oD
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: ping
<Kilos> inetpro  pong
<Kilos> you still talking to me?
<inetpro> Kilos: why not?
<inetpro> you still have an issue with thunderbird contacts?
<Kilos> ya the stupid thing
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i made the vcard inported it 3 times and then made some lib thing to export and then reimport but it says it cant
<inetpro> Kilos: don't bite the hand that feeds you
<Kilos> now when i want an addy i open evo and get the addy there then use it in TB
<Kilos> i tried for days with TB man
<inetpro> did you export properly in Evolution?
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> i can import the vcards
<Kilos> but they dont save in the personal folder they just add on under it and i cant use them
<Kilos> with the export it make lbi files or something right?
<Kilos> evo makes the vcards
<Kilos> tb imports them
<Kilos> then tb must export them to make the lbii or whatever they are called
<inetpro> the export in evolution should make a single file with all the vcards in it
<Kilos> ya list.vcf
<inetpro> ok, and when you import you select that
<inetpro> what happens then?
<Kilos> i cant remember
<Kilos> lemme look
<inetpro> go to Address Book | Tools | Import
<Kilos> ya ive done theat
<Kilos> that
<Kilos> 3 times
<inetpro> Select Address Books
<inetpro> Next
<inetpro> select vCard file
<inetpro> Next
<inetpro> select your file
<inetpro> and what do get then?
<Kilos> lemme post
<Kilos> screen shot
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2sCLDRxd.png
<Kilos> you will see i did the inport thing a few times
<Kilos> even named one addies
<Kilos> they all show in thunderbird
<Kilos> but i uses personal to send mails
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> that screenshot only shows the import wizard
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> so where are the addresses added?
<Kilos> http://pasteboard.co/2sCLDRxd.png
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> I see in the background you have Perso... Book, addies, list, list, list and Collec... esses
<Kilos> oh thats same
<Kilos> yaya thats them
<inetpro> so then it was successful, what the problem is? 
<Kilos> all addresses are in them
<Kilos> but when i send a mail it uses personal and the addies arent in there they are in all the others
<Kilos> that link said then you must export them to make a new file and then import that file
<Kilos> that didnt work it said cant import them
<inetpro> Kilos, Kilos, Kilos
<Kilos> yessir
<inetpro> did you do some little bit of RTFS even?
<Kilos> lots
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> have you still got that link?
<inetpro> you can change your preferences sir
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> Kilos: and on top of that, you can simply highlight and drag and drop addresses from one sub folder to the other
<Kilos> i think it wouldnt allow me to 
<Kilos> couldnt or something
<Kilos> in prefernces i ticked use addies but it doesnt
<inetpro> try
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> oh ya i can ctrl+a them but cant paste them into personal
<Kilos> or ctrl+v
<inetpro> Kilos: drag
<inetpro> Kilos: and
<inetpro> Kilos: drop
<inetpro> but honestly, it should even matter
<Kilos> drag drop addies into personal?
<inetpro> in Preferences | Composition | Addressing | When addressing messages... | [X] Local Address Books
<inetpro> Kilos: if that is ticked it doesn't matter which sub folder the contacts are in
<Kilos> lemme see
<Kilos> ya that is ticked
<inetpro> now please explain what you struggle with from here
<Kilos> but it still doesnt find an addy when i start typing it in
<Kilos> i have to manuall enter a complete address
<inetpro> this when typing a new message?
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> so, what happens if you press F9?
<Kilos> at what stage
<inetpro> while writing a new message - Title: 'Write: (no subject)'
<inetpro> same as pressing the View menu and selecting Contacts Sidebar
<inetpro> F9 = same as pressing the View menu and selecting Contacts Sidebar
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> that works then i can start typing 4 letters and it see all related addies
<Kilos> ty inetpro  
<Kilos> now i must remember F9 too
 * Kilos releases that hand from my jaws
<Kilos> dinkie boetie
<Kilos> raining here now
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ai! for me too, gotta go find sheep in the rain
<Kilos> will wait till it stops
<Kilos> big thunder and lightening here now
<pieter2627> we have a lot of thunder; will see you guys later
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> Kilos: no
<inetpro> no need to remember F9
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> just remember RTFS
<Kilos> oh i saw that ty inetpro  
<inetpro> S = Screen in this case
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it seems to have them found now
<inetpro> just click on the menu and see what options are available for you
<Kilos> if its working i dont want to even look further. i just want to send some and see
<inetpro> Kilos: so you still call it "the stupid thing"?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ya now everytime i write new iIT opens the F9 thing and fails sending
<Kilos> when hitting F9 again i seem to be able to send
<Kilos> just sent you one to test
<inetpro> did it give you an error message?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> failed
<Kilos> and lots of rtfs
<Kilos> if i hit F9 to close it then IT seems to work
<Kilos> hee hee
<inetpro> there's no magic
<Kilos> every new mail it opens the F9 option
<Kilos> if IT wasnt so much faster than evo i wouldnt use IT
<Kilos> oh and the buntu thing too
<Kilos> dont make me laugh man head too sore
<Kilos> i dont mind hitting F9 everytime
<Kilos> cloud cover clearing up here now
<Kilos> wow we are min today
<Kilos> marketing strategy fail
<Kilos> wb Tonberry  
<SDCDev> min today? te min mense?
<SDCDev> or min like bleak
<Kilos> ya so sad
<Kilos> im digging int hte archives now to see if i can revive some of the long missing ones
<Kilos> wb pieter2627  
<Kilos> oi
<Kilos> SDCDev  min like bleak?
<Kilos> you  lost me
<magespawn> hi Kilos, back in the office, about to go home, did i miss the bug thing?
<Kilos> nope magespawn  the quad guy hasnt arrived yet
<magespawn> bleak is slang, depressed, not happy
<Kilos> oh ty
<Kilos> not kinda whitish because of blood draining outa head
<Kilos> hehe
<magespawn> right will chat later
<Kilos> go safe
<Kilos> evening superfly  
<superfly> hi, bye. Gotta go.
<inetpro> good evening
<Kilos> evening inetpro  ty for the help with IT
<Kilos> IT seems almost a usable app now
<Kilos> i go eat
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<magespawn> so what's up tonight?
<Kilos> im waiting to see as well
<magespawn> still waiting on the bug?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i think octoquad  got busy or called out or something
<magespawn> that happens too
<Kilos> hi gremble  
<gremble> Hello Kilos 
<gremble> gah
<Kilos> what you broke
<gremble> For some odd reason, this keeps reconnecting inappropriately
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> Kilos: you can ask Tonberry to also join ubuntu-za on LP
<Kilos> hasnt he?
<inetpro> nope
<gremble> The more I read haskell, the prettier it gets
<gremble> I think that I may be starting to like it more than c++
<Kilos> lp member since 2006-05-26
<inetpro> Kilos: and barrydk
<Kilos> lol gremble  any learning is better than none
<inetpro> Kilos: member of which group?
<Kilos> is this a quiz?
<inetpro> Kilos: yes
<Kilos> hahahaha
<inetpro> because you might just be failing again to RTFS
<Kilos> oh well give me the link where peeps join za then
<gremble> Read the fucking screen?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> eeek
<inetpro> Maaz: rtfs
<Maaz> Read the Freaking Source/Spec/Screen
<Kilos> gremble my sensitive nature
<inetpro> gremble: ^^
<gremble> Ah ha
<gremble> TIL
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> and the lady present
<gremble> You're afraid of a little vulgarity Kilos? :o
<Kilos> ive never sworn in from of a lady
<Kilos> front
<gremble> There is a first time for everything :P
<inetpro> Kilos: never is a long time
<gremble> I try not to swear, but RTFM has swearing in it
<gremble> I am not averse to profanity though
<Kilos> you got so much energy why dont you join launchpad ubuntu-za
<gremble> I have an account there
<Kilos> in za
<gremble> I had to make one to comment on the LoCo page
<gremble> I'm not going to make another account D: 
<Kilos> good then please add yourself here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<gremble> I'm not a member. I'm just here to swear
<Kilos> eeeek
<inetpro> Kilos: Tonberry is a member of Maties Ubuntu but not the South African Ubuntu team
<Kilos> you gotta join us to keep me happy
<gremble> :p
<gremble> Why does Stellenbosch have their own ubuntu team?
<inetpro> gremble: we should have more such groups
<gremble> Why? Fracturing hurts communities
<inetpro> erm, maybe
<magespawn> a bit like lug's
<inetpro> maybe not
<gremble> But yes. Perhaps having people close by with meetings that can be attended in person is better
<gremble> than having a meeting over IRC
<Kilos> inetpro  you convince gremble  and ill get tonberry in the morning
<inetpro> would be nice if we could have strong smaller localised groups
<inetpro> when the Africa team has managed to have a life of it's own we'll appoint Kilos to focus on creating smaller groups in each town
<Kilos> eish
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> oh inetpro  i want you to make a list please
<inetpro> gremble: success breeds success :-)
<gremble> And you'll be the his secretary inetpro 
<gremble> :P
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members?active_batch=75
<Kilos> go through those 82 and tell me who you remember and would like back here
<inetpro> uh
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> note 82
<Kilos> ai!
<gremble> I'm actually laughing out loud
<Kilos> ok ill just approach them all
<magespawn> and we want that done before 20:45 no later
<Kilos> hehe
 * inetpro hiding in the top corner again
<magespawn> today, just in case that was not clear
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> and note i said please
<Kilos> dont bite the hand that feeds you
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<Kilos> sigh
 * inetpro is not here
<Kilos> now tomorrow he says pong
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> what's wrong Kilos?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> now i forgot
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry but I have other things that keep me busy
<Kilos> oh i see that banks guy is a za member
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> ill do it
<inetpro> you can call on your other minions to help you
<inetpro> gremble: help him!
<gremble> Psh :P When this computer is open it means that I am programming :P
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> you know the old peeps
<inetpro> Kilos: please don't force people to take part or even to expose themselves
<Kilos> ok
<gremble> expose themselves?
<Kilos> i dont force anyone
<inetpro> some peeps prefer to have a private life
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> ok ill find new peeps
<Kilos> like gremble
<gremble> Am I a new peep or are you going to find people like me or do I prefer to have a private life?
<Kilos> im gonna find peeps like you
<gremble> I broke my haskell compiler I think
<Kilos> clever ones that can do the hard work for me
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> inetpro  when you are quiet i worry you adding more stuff to trello
<Kilos> maybe ill have an early night
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<Kilos> see m ya morrow
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> i am also off to bed, good night all
<gremble> cheers
<gremble> When Kilos isn't here, it gets quite quiet
<gremble> :p
<inetpro> gremble: your fault
<inetpro> Tonberry: wb
<gremble> probably
<inetpro> lol
<gremble> They make such a fuss about the typing in Haskell, and sure it looks neat and a lot more math-like, but it is not as novel
<gremble> I think
<gremble> The idea certainly isn't
 * inetpro has never even looked at Haskell
<pieter2627> night all
<gremble> inetpro: it is pretty neat. I normally dislike programming, but so far I am having a lot of fun
<gremble> currently confused as to why I cannot make a type signiture for a function that takes a list of numbers and returns a mean value
<inetpro> link?
<gremble> regardless of whether the input list is floating point or integer values
<gremble> Sec, let me see if I can find a nice example
<gremble> I'm using o'reilly's book
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> wish I had enough money to pay for all these fantastic books out there
<gremble> I nicked it from piratebay
 * inetpro can't even affor a single one of them
<inetpro> afford*
<gremble> okay, try learnyouahaskell.com look at the online version there are some code examples floating around
<inetpro> gremble: so you start by installing haskell-platform from the standard repositories?
<gremble> Oh. Ya. You have to install a bunch of shit. It's not like C or C++ where everything is there already
<inetpro> hmm... 
<inetpro> Need to get 56,5 MB of archives...
<gremble> Are you internet stingy? :o
<inetpro> yep, only the 10th in the mobth and already running low
<inetpro> month*
<inetpro> gremble: thanks for the link
<gremble> Ah. then you should probably not download whillynilly
<inetpro> gremble: added card on trello for later or for others https://trello.com/c/skXdujJP
 * inetpro thinking
<inetpro> we should perhaps add another page on the wiki for Tips, Tricks & Links under our team
<inetpro> for reference purposes or to share experiences so others can get a nice kickstart
<gremble> Yes, why not. It is not like you have to pay for wiki pages
<gremble> Can also add the documentation project on the site I think
<gremble> Have it there until it is large enough to be its own thing
<inetpro> exactly
<gremble> I hope I get time to contribute to that. I would enjoy that
<inetpro> gremble: can you perhaps start it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TipsTricksAndLinks ?
<inetpro> or call it something else if you want
<gremble> What do you want on this page?
<inetpro> not sure yet, to be honest... was just a thought
<inetpro> but I'm sure it could be useful and get a life of it's own
<gremble> Its there
<gremble> stefanor, davidc3 and voodoo-eu will be notified apparently
<inetpro> and me
<inetpro> :-)
<gremble> Those names are the only ones that the website mentioned
<gremble> Sorry :o
 * inetpro just subscribed
<inetpro> where did the time go?
<inetpro> good night
<gremble> Cheers
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-11
<Kilos> ai!
<pieter2627> morning all
<Kilos> morning all and sundry
<Kilos> sjoe trello changed some
<Kilos> telkom gonna charge more for line rentals
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just now mobile will be cheaper
<Kilos> haha gremble joined
<Kilos> hi pieter2627  superfly  inetpro  
<pieter2627> hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> hi inetpro  
<Kilos> inetpro  just look at this please
<Kilos> http://www.snapdeal.com/product/tenda-300-mbps-3g4g-wireless/1776919737
<Kilos> my supplier sells them for R299
<Kilos> how can there be such a price diffs
<inetpro> Kilos: price difference?
<Kilos> sitye price Rs 2290
<inetpro> and?
<Kilos> local R299
<inetpro> you think Rs = rands ?
<Kilos> oh what is it
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/search?q=rs+2290+in+rands
<Kilos> oh them rupoee things
<Kilos> rupee
<inetpro> yay!
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> nou verstaan hy :-)
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> what did you guys break after i went to bed
<inetpro> uh
<Kilos> moppie will be away for a while because of studies. i dunno if you saw that
<Kilos> hi DalekSec  welcome to ubuntu-za
<DalekSec> Howdy.
<Kilos> oh nice to see you here 
<Kilos> from ubuntu-irc right?
<inetpro> hi DalekSec
<DalekSec> Kilos: From everywhere.
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> DalekSec: have you seen our new site?
<inetpro> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> ah locoteams too i see
<Kilos> when you helped me you use the 193 nick
<DalekSec> Now I have.  Like the https by default.  Interesting, the Ubuntu theme not on Drupal or Wordpress.
<inetpro> was superfly's idea to use Nikola, and I like it
<inetpro> there's not much that can beat a good looking static site
 * pieter2627 seconds that ^^^
<DalekSec> Kilos: Yeah that's my main.
<Kilos> well DalekSec  nice to have you join us
<inetpro> Kilos: you have good memories
<Kilos> yeah on irc memories are better
<DalekSec> All of them.
<Kilos> especially those that help me
<inetpro> DalekSec: Kilos also driving us to help africa rise again :-)
<Kilos> DalekSec  dont get shocked by some of our off topic chats
<Kilos> we are a happy family here
<inetpro> we're still busy with the site but we're getting there
<DalekSec> za.ubuntuforums.org supposed to redirect to a specific subforum?
<inetpro> oh, we used to have a guy like drubin who was very active there
<Kilos> our forum is archived because we are mainly irc users
<inetpro> unfortunately he got assimilated by work or something 
<inetpro> DalekSec: do other people still use the forums even?
<DalekSec> inetpro: Depends on what section, there's also Discourse.
<inetpro> personally I find many answers on askubuntu these days
<inetpro> we have at least two new members who have started and are making an effort to help with squashing bugs as well
<inetpro> by joining the BugSquad
<inetpro> pieter2627: how are thing going there?
<inetpro> things as well
<Kilos> octoquad  was away yesterday
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> they are working together
<pieter2627> inetpro: slow, but making progress... hopefully
<inetpro> Kilos: so what are you up to today?
<Kilos> fixing unity on my old pc
<inetpro> oh wow, wb plustwo
<Kilos> wb plustwo  
<plustwo> oi! hi guys...
<plustwo> o/
<inetpro> Kilos: time to inform the man of all the things he has missed out on :-)
<plustwo> been long time away from ubuntu ZA and folks
<Kilos> shame on you plustwo  
<plustwo> i know
<Kilos> lots of things you missed out on
<Kilos> we are shaking the continent
<plustwo> eish!
<plustwo> that sounds highly positive ...
<Kilos> go see https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<inetpro> we've been going strong ever since Kilos and superfly went for official membership
<plustwo> congradulations guys, ZA is on the world map through you guys
<inetpro> they are our driving force
<Kilos> well they give you a sjambok to prob peeps with
<plustwo> i salute them proudly, as in "proudly south afrcan"
<inetpro> s/prob/prod/
<plustwo> lol
<Kilos> sorry yeah prod
 * plustwo must catch up big time
<Kilos> yip we need peeps active
<Kilos> and we are pushing for more guys to get ubuntu membership
<inetpro> Kilos: I see you noticed gremble adding his details last night as well
<Kilos> yeah lol
<Kilos> skelm
<Kilos> waits till i go to bed first
<inetpro> Oupa, gremble is our local mathematician around here
<plustwo> a badge we all need to be proud of
<plustwo> mathematician you said?
<plustwo> who's Oupa?
<Kilos> you were
<inetpro> oops, I mean superfly
<plustwo> lol
<inetpro> damn!!! I mean plustwo
<plustwo> it's been a while... :/
<Kilos> plustwo  you want to add you at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<Kilos> thats a new page to get everyone thats still active together
<plustwo> Kilos: that will be very kwl to be on the members list
<plustwo> should i add myself, or one of you guys will add me up?
<Kilos> you can
<Kilos> inetpro  fixes what we break
<plustwo> ok
<Kilos> note in comments next to him
<inetpro> ai! 
<inetpro> Kilos: gremble also started another new page last night
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/TipsTricksAndLinks
<inetpro> we still need to populate that with info but I think it could be useful for remembering stuff
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> there is also this under developement
<Kilos> http://compunation.co.za/
<plustwo> Kilos: which team do you belong to on te membership?
<plustwo> s/te/the
<Kilos> im lost plustwo  
<Kilos> inetpro  fixit
<plustwo> i see contributors team and development team
<plustwo> or doesn't matter!
<Kilos> where are you looking plustwo  
<plustwo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Kilos> contributors
<Kilos> i talk alot here
<plustwo> ahhhh. lol
<plustwo> is that the case?
<inetpro> plustwo: start by simply adding yourself on the page below at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<plustwo> ok
<inetpro> just click edit
<plustwo> and also start talking a lot?
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> this is "on" man... lol
<inetpro> Official Ubuntu Membership means recognition of significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu or the Ubuntu community
<plustwo> sorry, was just kidding
<inetpro> plustwo: Kilos has lots of work for you, no need to talk much :-)
<Kilos> ai!
<plustwo> i'm up for the work. tnx inetpro
<plustwo> so i'll be the cleaner around here?
<inetpro> hmm... 
<Kilos> nono well train you up for the bugsquad
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay
<inetpro> you see, no need for a cleaner
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> we have Maaz to clean the cups already before making coffee
<plustwo> oh! bugsquad? interesnting... i'm up for the challenge
<Kilos> then just be here all the time
<inetpro> Kilos: have you told him about our new site yet?
<Kilos> pieter2627  another bug guy for your squad
<plustwo> s/interesnting/interesting
<plustwo> ok
<Kilos> plustwo  https://ubuntu-za.org/
<plustwo> what criteria do i need? except being here always?
<inetpro> and the other one we're busy with as well
<Kilos> lol knowlege
<inetpro> plustwo: see https://trello.com/b/GKXXiBxU/ubuntu-south-africa-loco
<Kilos> is the other one live inetpro  ?
<inetpro> Kilos: well, we're getting there
<inetpro> http://ubuntu-africa.snyman.info/
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro and Kilos!
<Kilos> oh ya that one
<inetpro> that's our QA site 
<Kilos> Maaz  gracias
<Maaz> Kilos: ¡de nada!
<inetpro> and if you want to get involved you look at https://trello.com/c/tvAtfR4k
<inetpro> Maaz: dankie
<Maaz> Groot plesier inetpro my vriend
<plustwo> ok, got te drift
<plustwo> s/te/the
<inetpro> we even have mazal working on Fun on Ubuntu wiki
<inetpro> our local gamer
<plustwo> gamer?
<inetpro> oh, don't go there, you'll be lost forever
<Kilos> ya he likes playing games
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> rather join pieter2627 and the BugSquad
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> games are for when all the stuff on trello is moved to done
<plustwo> bugsquad sounds interesting...
<inetpro> you'll be a local hero with that
<inetpro> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<plustwo> good directions you guys outlined here, i really missed a lot
<inetpro> enjoy
 * pieter2627 can't believe he has a squad while still trying to figure things out... sigh
<inetpro> plustwo: help him :-)
<pieter2627> oh, nice to meet you plustwo 
<Kilos> octoquad  will help you all
<plustwo> ok
 * inetpro needs to go
<inetpro> wbb
<Kilos> later inetpro  
<plustwo> getting to grips
<plustwo> l8r inetpro
<plustwo> Kilos: you guys gave a lot info, i need to be on the members list then go through the bugsquad info
<Kilos> pieter2627  guide him please
<plustwo> hi pieter2627
<Kilos> dont you have a launchpad id?
<pieter2627> Kilos aren't these the things you expect us to do while sleeping :P
<Kilos> nono i just dont like you guys to sleep more than i do
<Kilos> i get jealous
<pieter2627> plustwo: do you see `Edit` on the top of the members list page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members)?
<pieter2627> Kilos: haha
<plustwo> sorry pieter2627i was making coffee...
<pieter2627> plustwo: no worries
<Kilos> plustwo  have you joined here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members?active_batch=75
<plustwo> no yet Kilos
<plustwo> should i joint tere first?
<pieter2627> order doesn't matter
<Kilos> ya
<plustwo> pieter2627: i don't see "Edit"
<plustwo> i se "Create new empty page"
<pieter2627> plustwo: Log in first (top centre)
<plustwo> ok
<pieter2627> Do you have an Ubuntu (One or openID) account?
<plustwo> yes, just logged in with it
<pieter2627> great, you will also use it on launchpad
<plustwo> i'm logged in on lp as well
<plustwo> waiting for the login to complete
<pieter2627> great... yea it can take very long at times
<pieter2627> oh Kilos, on the ubuntu ZA members wiki page - why does the official members' table have an empty row at the bottom?
<Kilos> because i asked the pro to add one i think
<plustwo> pieter2627: i'm logged in
<Kilos> because i sukkeled to add peeps
<Kilos> oh the officail one
<pieter2627> plustwo: you should be able to edit it now
<Kilos> hmm... was sypposed to be at the bottom list
<Kilos> supposed
<plustwo> pieter2627: yes, i ckicked on edit...
<plustwo> sould i make an entry at the bottom?
<Kilos> ya
<plustwo> ok
<pieter2627> Kilos: oh, ok
<Kilos> its easier to add when there is already an extra line added
<Kilos> for me anyway
<pieter2627> Kilos: i just copied the last one and edited it
<Kilos> clever
<plustwo> ok, i think i'm done editting. 
<Kilos> then tick save at the top i think
<plustwo> save changes
<Kilos> ya
<plustwo> ok, i just did a preview. something i need to fix before saving
<Kilos> ok
<plustwo> ok, that's completed.
<pieter2627> plustwo: then just go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za and click join team
<pieter2627> plustwo: never mind, you are already there
<plustwo> already joined the team...
<plustwo> :)
<pieter2627> haha, yea sorry
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> tnx pieter2627
<pieter2627> np
<plustwo> should i subscribe to the bug squad mailing list or not?
<Kilos> i would if im gonna join the squad
<pieter2627> i have not done so yet, still trying to figure things out
<plustwo> ok
<plustwo> but then i can join the #ubuntu-bugs. as i'm going throug the bug squad wiki...
<Kilos> thats the irc channel actually getting into the squad is more work
<Kilos> only pieter2627  and octoquad  know that here
<plustwo> ok, so how do you select which bugs to work on and where?
<Kilos> they will have to help you plustwo  im dom with that
<plustwo> np, i get you
<pieter2627> plustwo: as i understand, the best it is look for bugs on packages/programs that you use and would want to help in, and then just pick a bug
<plustwo> ok, i understand. but first one must understand the ubuntu packaging and also set up the working environment to work in.
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<pieter2627> plustwo: yeah, i'm learning packaging with my current first bug, octoquad knows about the environment (and possibly packaging)
<pieter2627> But i guess it is a case of learning as you go
<inetpro> where's tumbleweed these days
<inetpro> ?
<inetpro> wb Tonberry
<Tonberry> hi
<plustwo> and how do you get the fix to upstream? via MOTU or something? for approval
<inetpro> and confluency
<pieter2627> plustwo: ubuntu devs will push it upstream as i understand
<inetpro> Kilos: time for you use your sjambok and bring back those guys to help us here
<Kilos> ai! they joined the lurksquad
<pieter2627> plustwo: you might want to read http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/04/09/%23ubuntu-za.html#t19:39
<Kilos> inetpro  they too big for me
<pieter2627> it is the first part we did to fix a bug
<inetpro> plustwo: but some bzr knowledge can't hurt you
<inetpro> unless you have played with that already
<plustwo> inetpro: nope.
<Kilos> tumbles is still in last night
<inetpro> play around with it with the websites we're busy with
<plustwo> you know what, i remember playing around and some help from dholbach ...
<Kilos> good
<plustwo> inetpro: i remember i had te bzr setup as well
<Kilos> shake that memory
<plustwo> pulling and pushing
<plustwo> hence i was able to create a packange on lp whilst i was learning. :)
<plustwo> well, since i see some energy on ubuntu-za i might as well get my feet wet agin on the bugs. :)
<Kilos> lol good lad
<plustwo> s/agin/again
<plustwo> ya. thanks guys for allowing me to help on that one
 * plustwo will have some fun squashing some bugs
<Kilos> only im not allowed to help, because i break things
<plustwo> ooooops! not good... :)
<Kilos> lol
<pieter2627> Kilos: sometimes breaking broken things fixes them
<plustwo> ok, i need to dug up old documentation i had on this
<plustwo> yep
<Kilos> oi not the way i break them then we get showered with ai! all day
<pieter2627> rofl
<plustwo> pieter2627: i need to bring myself up to speed on this. 
<pieter2627> plustwo: i'm glad someone else also knows this cause i'm struggling patching this thing
 * pieter2627 sees that he will never be able to use his ai's here because he will only confuse Kilos
<Kilos> lol
<plustwo> i'm currently looking at hundredpapercuts, i see your progress as well. good job
<pieter2627> thanks
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> Kilos: sorry for being harsh on you
<Kilos> i forgive you inetpro  
<inetpro> Kilos: you're doing a great job anyway
<Kilos> ty sir
<inetpro> 04/11 11:04:54 <Kilos> moppie will be away for a while because of studies. i dunno if you saw that
<inetpro> Kilos: where did you see that?
<Kilos> just before he left night before last i think
<inetpro> oh
<Kilos> block studies he called it
<inetpro> oh well, I think he was done with what he needed to do
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> our site does llok good
<Kilos> look
<inetpro> hopefully superfly will just approve his changes and deploy asap
<Kilos> lets hope
<Kilos> https is more expensive than http i see
<inetpro> pieter2627: have you done your edits from trunk yet?
<inetpro> Kilos: don't worry about that
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> one day we'll go do some begging at canonical if we run out of cash
<Kilos> lol i want a buntu fone
<Kilos> not money
<inetpro> you can buy one now Kilos
<Kilos> eish
 * Kilos slaps inetpro
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> gently so it didnt hurt
<pieter2627> inetpro: i did before moppies last commit - have a pending merge tip to get it into my branch?
<inetpro> hmm... let me go look where we stand now
<inetpro> No revisions or tags to pull.                                                                                             
<inetpro> pieter2627: mopkop's changes are now merged into trunk
<inetpro> last comment from superfly, "Once Ashton's stuff has been merged, you'll need to merge from trunk into your branch, check if there are any changes, push up anything that needs to be pushed, and then re-submit your proposal if necessary."
<inetpro> pieter2627: it will be nice if we can get your changes applied as well before deploying to the QA site
<pieter2627> inetpro: i get the `pending merge tips` after merging from trunk
<pieter2627> i ran `bzr merge ../trunk`
<inetpro> pieter2627: can you pastebin the full output?
<inetpro> in fact let me actually try as well
<inetpro> 2 conflicts encountered
<pieter2627> inetpro: http://bin.snyman.info/5atxr
<pieter2627> inetpro: i also have a new branch made from trunk https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbotron-edits
<inetpro> ahh... let me try that and see
<inetpro> pieter2627: something is missing there
<inetpro> hmm... that won't work
<inetpro> pieter2627: have you updated your trunk?
<pieter2627> yes trunk at rev4
<inetpro> that's strange
<pieter2627> rev4 is the pending merge tip in my branch
<inetpro> pieter2627: go to trunk and do nikola build && nikola serve
<inetpro> you will clearly see the beautiful new home page at http://localhost:8000/
<pieter2627> yip i do
<inetpro> on your branch those images are gone
<inetpro> unless I missed something
<inetpro> pieter2627: the only file in your the pages folder is index.rst
<inetpro> your pages folder
<pieter2627> where can i upload a screenshot
<pieter2627> *?
<Kilos> picpaste.com
<inetpro> or http://pasteboard.co/
<Kilos> ya or that
<Kilos> thats a drag drop one
<pieter2627> http://pasteboard.co/2uaMME3m.png
<pieter2627> my `bzr qlog`
<inetpro> looks like you did that before it was merged
<pieter2627> http://pasteboard.co/2uaZ9OJE.png
<pieter2627> before merging
<inetpro> this is what I see http://pasteboard.co/2ub6r55U.png
<pieter2627> http://pasteboard.co/2ub7chV5.png
<pieter2627> better after merge
<inetpro> what do you see when going cd ../trunk && bzr status
<pieter2627> blank returned
<inetpro> ok, so that is fine
<inetpro> pieter2627: that last one of yours, did you push it?
<pieter2627> it is the same one that you took screenshot of
<pieter2627> you mean push after merge?
<inetpro> yes
<inetpro> commit and push
<pieter2627> think so, let me repush
<pieter2627> if i commit then i have to give a commit msg
<pieter2627> will give screenshot of it then
<inetpro> you can use bzr qcommit
<inetpro> makes life easier
<Kilos> you getting good at bzr hey inetpro  
<Kilos> bugsquad next
<inetpro> hehe
<pieter2627> http://pasteboard.co/2ubKnRcR.png
<pieter2627> it does not look right
<inetpro> looks right to me
<inetpro> can you push that?
<pieter2627> but the `added pages` is on top of mine, shouldn't mine be on top of it?
<inetpro> nope
<pieter2627> hell, bzr is weird
<inetpro> :-)
<inetpro> I think he made changes after you did
<inetpro> some of them at least
<inetpro> we'll ask superfly, whether that is right
 * inetpro worries more about the end result
<pieter2627> pushed to https://code.launchpad.net/~pieter2627/ubuntu-africa/jumbotron-edits
 * inetpro pulling
<pieter2627> and the `added pages` is still there
<inetpro> \0/
<inetpro> now go do the merge proposal thingy
<inetpro> this will be interesting
<inetpro> the log tree makes sense to me
<inetpro> remember Added pages links back to rev3
<inetpro> it's different to git
<pieter2627> ok, proposed
 * pieter2627 is still finding this weird
<Kilos> thats why its so good because its so different
<inetpro> superfly: your turn
<Kilos> more bzr knowlege will help with bugs i think
<inetpro> approved from my side
<Kilos> now we wait in anticipation
<pieter2627> Kilos: yes it will help
<inetpro> pieter2627: oh, now you can go remove the other one
<pieter2627> should i provide a link to the new one in comments before removing?
<inetpro> I would simply delete it
<inetpro> no need to keep it there
<Kilos> some good news
<Kilos> stormers won and cheetahs won
<pieter2627> inetpro: what does your branch look like after merging from trunk?
<inetpro> pieter2627: I haven't merged it to trunk yet, just waiting for superfly to approve as well
<pieter2627> from trunk not to trunk
<pieter2627> your bzr qlog
<inetpro> if I do a bzr qlog on your branch I see exactly the same as in your screenshot
<pieter2627> haha, for your build-instructions branch
<inetpro> 8, 3.1.1, 2.1.2, 7, 6, 5, 3, 2.1.1, 2, 1
<inetpro> pieter2627: oh for my build-instructions I see: 5, 4, 2.1.2, 3, 2.1.1, 2, 1
<inetpro> that's where it will become interesting
<inetpro> when the merge is done
<pieter2627> sjoe, yeah it will be interesting
<inetpro> actually there's a 1.1.1 between 1 and 2
<Kilos> sjoe you guys getting tied in knots now
<inetpro> pieter2627: the log is ordered by date and time
<pieter2627> oh ok
<inetpro> pieter2627: thanks for your efforts 
<Kilos> ty pieter2627  and inetpro  
<pieter2627> np
<inetpro> Ubuntu MATE forges exciting partnership with Entroware https://www.entroware.com/store/ubuntu-mate-announcement
<inetpro> Kilos: Entroware is a start up geared towards providing a complete "out of the box" Linux experience
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> just when im getting used to kde
<inetpro> and then we also have this one: Dell loads Ubuntu Linux onto its best thin-and-light laptop http://www.pcworld.com/article/2908508/dell-loads-ubuntu-linux-onto-its-best-thin-and-light-laptop.html
<inetpro> Kilos: it's not about the distro
<Kilos> no man i enjoyed amte on unity
<Kilos> mate
<inetpro> it's about more and more hardware companies doing the right thing
<Kilos> yes i agree
<inetpro> building hardware with linux from the start
<Kilos> the africa site has quite a bit about dell lappy's
<Kilos> ubuntu of course
<inetpro> even BQ, http://www.bq.com/gb/right-to-technology
<inetpro> plustwo: dit you see all that ^^ ?
<inetpro> exciting times
<plustwo> :) yep
<plustwo> MATE desktop is kwl
<Kilos> ya i enjoyed it till i got used to kde
<Kilos> Ubuntu MATE is the perfect distribution for easing the transition 
<Kilos> between Microsoft Windows or Mac OS and Linux.
<Kilos> strange, ian prefered kde from the start
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, did you install xul-ext-lightning with thunderbird?
<inetpro> Calendar Extension for Thunderbird
<Kilos> sigh tell me how
<inetpro> aptitude
<Kilos> oh not a plugin
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> yes, it's a plugin but even plugins can be installed from the repository
<inetpro> at least many of them
<inetpro> actually not a plugin but a addon
<Kilos> ah ty installing
<Kilos> i need something to remind me of important dates
<inetpro> use your phone for that
<Kilos> no they always have flat batteries
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn  
<Kilos> another one joined the bug team
<magespawn> cool beans
<Kilos> plustwo  returned and seems excited at the new life here
<magespawn> that is good
<plustwo> hi magespawn
<inetpro> Kilos: is it installed yet?
<magespawn> hi plustwo inetpro 
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> wb magespawn
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> more to look at
<magespawn> oh my?
<Kilos> rtfs is gonna kill me yet
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> just installed lightning on thuenderbird magespawn  
<Kilos> thunderbird
<inetpro> Kilos: do you use google calendar?
<Kilos> at last the pro has me off evo
<Kilos> i use the calender kde shows me in the bottom panel
<Kilos> must i get that too
<inetpro> hmm... yeah that is useful, but can't make appointments there, can you?
<inetpro> Kilos: no, but if you are it can be useful to integrate with lightning in thunderbird
<Kilos> i just want birthday reminders
<Kilos> oh my
<inetpro> ok, get to know lightning first then we can talk integration another day
<inetpro> useful if you want the same calendar events across multiple devices
<Kilos> sjoe more thinking
<magespawn> i thought lightening would simply take the calender from the google address that you use with thunderbird, you might have to link it seperately
<inetpro> you just need yet another addon for that
<inetpro>  Provider for Google Calendar https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-google-calendar/
<inetpro> but it's pointless if you don't use google calendar
<Kilos> ok how to get google calender?
<Kilos> dont make me google
<Kilos> im tired, you guys worked too hard today
<Kilos> ive downloaded it
<Kilos> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/provider-for-google-calendar/
<Kilos> that it
<inetpro> Kilos: https://www.google.com/calendar
<magespawn> Kilos: if you have gmail google calender comes with it but you need to use it for this to make sense
<Kilos> now gotta work out how to get TB to find it
<Kilos> of course i have gmail
<Kilos> 4 of them i think
<Kilos> eish that play store
<Kilos> like the droid things
<magespawn> you have that xperia?
<Kilos> ya i hate it
<magespawn> you can download the app for google calender for that
<Kilos> only any good for whatsapp
<inetpro> Kilos: it doesn't come with a calendar?
<Kilos> i dont even want to look at that thing unless i must send a whatsapp
<Kilos> i do my stuff here on the pc
<Kilos> there i have the google calender in thunderbird now
<Kilos> sigh
<magespawn> and now?
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> pro wanted it there so its there
<Kilos> hmm... 32g flash for R139
<Kilos> 120g ssd for R899
<Kilos> mushkin products
<Kilos> sharks lions about to start inetpro  
<inetpro> oh yhanks Kilos
<Kilos> yw
<magespawn> home time, later all
<plustwo> ok, a lot i've learned today. going to do some home work. till tomorrow, keep well
<Kilos> cool plustwo  
<Kilos> keep it up
<plustwo> will do. cheers
<Kilos> wb magespawn  
<magespawn> ty
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<magespawn> and now Kilos?
<Kilos> sharks lost to lions
<Kilos> looks like neelsie is drifting away too
<Kilos> need to prod him with the sjambok i think
<magespawn> people commit what they can when they can, maybe he is just busy elsewhere
<Kilos> ya new baby and work
<Kilos> not much sleep time
<inetpro> Tonberry: you haven't joined ubuntu-za on LP have you?
<inetpro> just go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za and join 
<inetpro> Kilos: I just installed thunderbird here again earlier today
<inetpro> tried the IMAP option for a change
<Kilos> again?
<Kilos> eish
<inetpro> well, I haven't used it here for a lobg time
<inetpro> long*
<Kilos> what have you used
<inetpro> just used the web interface
<inetpro> gmail
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> imap pulls down too much
<Kilos> i got 5g of mails at gmail
<inetpro> thought since you're now on thunderbird I should have it loaded here as well
<Kilos> hahaha ty
<Kilos> but pop is my choice
<inetpro> yeah IMAP really killing me
<inetpro> still downloading mails for like two hours now
<pieter2627> POP pulls down emails not IMAP
<Kilos> ya it doesnt stop then you have to delete everything you dont want on pc
<pieter2627> one can set IMAP to only get the headers
<Kilos> pop pulls down only new mails
<pieter2627> thats correct
<Kilos> imap pulls them all
<Kilos> and only then new ones
<pieter2627> but doesn't it also remove it from the mail server
<Kilos> ?
<pieter2627> POP i mean
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> you set it to fetch but leave in server too
<pieter2627> then it stays unread on the server?
<Kilos> but i do agree it seems to be much faster than evo
<Kilos> i dunno pieter2627  
<inetpro> pieter2627: I don't see the option to download only headers with IMAP, know about it on POP
<Kilos> maybe it leaves them as read
<inetpro> but I found some Advanced options now 
<inetpro> under Accounts | Synchronisation & Storage
<inetpro> set to not download messages larger than 50KB
<Kilos> ya but not many mails are that size anyway 
<Kilos> now i keep like 10 important mails here and delete the rest
<Kilos> knowing they are still safe on the server
<inetpro> Kilos: btw, have you changed your default layout?
<Kilos> ai! too what
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> wide view is much more readable
<Kilos> all in one inbox supposed to e
<Kilos> be
<inetpro> step 1: Enable the Menu
<inetpro> step 2: View | Layout | Wide View
<Kilos> i see the different accounts on the left and the rest is the mails
<inetpro> Kilos: right-click in the open space at the top 
<Kilos> my view doesnt show layout
<inetpro> you should see a popup with Menu Bar, Mail Toolbar and Customise
<inetpro> or Customize...
<Kilos> i right clicke in an open space and the left panel disappeared
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> it opened another tab for that
<Kilos> now got 2 tabs at the top like a browser
<Kilos> calender also adds one more tab
 * pieter2627 seems to be remembering things that don't exist, probably due to taking part from a baised view and having overtaxed his brain for the day
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> Kilos: go eat!
<Kilos> have you fixed 10 bugs yet today?
<Kilos> oh ya
<inetpro> enjoy the meal!
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> pan brood met uie in
<pieter2627> nope, still struggling with the same one, but moving forward
<Kilos> good
<inetpro> yay!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> I think my IMAP downloads are finally done
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> took a damn long time and even taxing the CPU during the whole period
<Kilos> whew
<inetpro> like a steady 20% utilisation
<Kilos> wow
<inetpro> things like that just bug me to no end
<Kilos> ya pop much better
<inetpro> but I'll give it the benefit for some time
<Kilos> now what you gonna do with all them mails in your inbox
<inetpro> my inbox is always empty
<Kilos> oh you put everything in other folders
<inetpro> apart from one or two outstanding mails that need attention
<inetpro> no
<inetpro> just read, take action or take note and delete
<Kilos> did it not clean out the server too
<Kilos> ya i do that
<inetpro> mails stay available unde All Mail
<Kilos> eish thats extra stuff your pc dont need to carry
<Kilos> and makes backups that much slower
<inetpro> with mails available on gmail I don't have to worry about local backups
<inetpro> at least not for mail
<Kilos> oh dont you rsync home anymore
<inetpro> nope
<inetpro> just my data folder with photos and other stuffs
<inetpro> Maaz: coffee on
 * Maaz starts grinding coffee
<Kilos> Maaz  coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: Yessir
<Kilos> Maaz  rusks please
<Maaz> behind the calender on top of the fridge, but dont tell everyone Kilos
<magespawn> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> magespawn: Yessir
<magespawn> Maaz large please
<Maaz> magespawn: Huh?
<magespawn> Maaz large 
<Maaz> In a beer mug just for you magespawn
<Kilos> lol
<magespawn> ty Maaz
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for inetpro, Kilos and magespawn!
<inetpro> Maaz: thanks
<Maaz> inetpro: No problem
<Kilos> Maaz  danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<magespawn> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<inetpro> magespawn: +!
<inetpro> +1 as well
<inetpro> poor dude hasn't had a botsnack for a long time
<Kilos> ya shame
<Kilos> we get busy and the bot suffers
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> what?
<inetpro> too quiet here
 * inetpro getting impatient
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> bulls just beat reds
<Kilos> you also wanna swank inetpro  
<inetpro> swank?
<Kilos> brag
<Kilos> g+ tweet place etc
<Kilos> mnet went to nashville
<Kilos> weird we dont get motm
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> that was for tara
<Kilos> sorry
<inetpro> hmm... I thoight she was asleep and you could focus on working now :-)
<Kilos> they too nosy to see
<Kilos> oh and also neelsie on pidgin
<Kilos> he happy his team won
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> shame he has had his mom visiting too
<inetpro> poor dude
<inetpro> all part of the fun
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> superfly: time to do some work... kids should be in bed now :-)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> shame man
<Kilos> he never gets any rest
<Kilos> when he dies he will sleep like the dead
<inetpro> he can rest between midnight and 4 am
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> you a hard task master
<inetpro> lol
<inetpro> no man, I'm just joking
<Kilos> yaya
<Kilos> im sure he even codes in his sleep
<inetpro> Kilos: so let's look, what else can we do now?
<inetpro> oja, thunderbird
<Kilos> mine works stop adding more
<inetpro> Kilos: Menu | Preferences | Layout | Wide View
<inetpro> have you tried that?
<Kilos> i dont see layout
<inetpro> look
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ok done
<inetpro> you see the difference?
<Kilos> oic thats nice
<Kilos> ty
<inetpro> much better
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> well done
<inetpro> then look at the bottom right hand corner
<inetpro> you see where it says Today Pane
<Kilos> yes?
<inetpro> click on it
<Kilos> ah thats the calender pane
<Kilos> cool
<inetpro> yep, useful when you don't need the calendar
<Kilos> yeah
<inetpro> and the upper right corner
<inetpro> you get the calendar tab and the task tab
<Kilos> ya i see tasks and calender
<Kilos> ive looked there
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> i get enough task reminders in trello to need that
<inetpro> whats next?
<Kilos> are you on 14.04?
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> later?
<inetpro> 14.04.2
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i dont know if im gonna be able to wait till 16.04
<Kilos> wanna see sydemd and mir and plasma 5
<Kilos> systemd
<Kilos> oh my no more update-grub
<Kilos> i wonder what takes its place when running a few drives
<Kilos> more rtfs
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> ai!
<magespawn> it never stops Kilos 
<pieter2627> night all
<inetpro> Kilos: the only thing that's constant is change, get used to it
<Kilos> ya but when you have min ram and half of it is in conflict with the rest whew
<inetpro> pieter2627: hmm...
<inetpro> good night
<Kilos> night pieter2627  
<Kilos> sleep tight
<magespawn> good night pieter2627
<inetpro> magespawn: are you winning?
<Kilos> wow no tab complete either magespawn  
<Kilos> must be using a new pill
<magespawn> inetpro: winning?
<inetpro> magespawn: the bugsquad thing
<magespawn> i was just going to follow along with what they did, to see the process
<Kilos> inetpro  
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> when reviewing a proposal do you just look at the code
<Kilos> or actually run is so you see pics
<Kilos> run it
<Kilos> inetpro  ^^
<Kilos> uh oh
<magespawn> i have just set an ec2 instance running ubuntu though
<Kilos> he broke something
<Kilos> so then you are winning
<magespawn> set up
<Kilos> is that more than you could do yesterday
<inetpro> magespawn: nice!
<inetpro> magespawn: how much you paying for that?
<magespawn> i am on the free tier for now
<magespawn> http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/pricing/
<inetpro> magespawn: sounds interesting
 * inetpro needs to try that
<inetpro> where do I go?
<inetpro> oh
<magespawn> very easy to do the basic setup
<magespawn> RTFS, lol
<Kilos> rofl
<Kilos> i enjoyed that
<magespawn> you could try it too, if you want Kilos 
<Kilos> for one year
<Kilos> then lose everything
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> all i want is a host site for QA
<magespawn> or pay at the end of the year
<Kilos> na
<magespawn> i have an idea to make this a paying proposition, if it works
<Kilos> i can run it here free for ever only then it goes to bed when id o or loadsheeding decides
<Kilos> good luck then magespawn  
<Kilos> i go crash now guys
<Kilos> hold the fort
<Kilos> Maaz  watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<magespawn> good night Kilos 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> hmm...
<inetpro> good night oom
<Kilos> wat nou
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy ook boetie
<inetpro> magespawn: hmm... but they need payment info up front?
<magespawn> yes that is in case you go over board, then will then charge you
<magespawn> but you can set an alert so that you do not exceed the free usage
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> magespawn: still playing around?
<hibana> hello magespawn 
 * hibana greeting you from Ireland
<hibana> but looks like everyone is asleep already
<hibana> good night
<inetpro> fp
<magespawn> fp?
<magespawn> i am off to bed good night
#ubuntu-za 2015-04-12
<Kilos> morning captine  DalekSec  inetpro  et al
<Kilos> oh my net splits time again
<Kilos> hi Tonberry  
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> at times im more stupid than others it seems
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Kilos> how come 14.04.1 expires in 20.19 and 14.04.2 expires in 2016 and what is the HWE thing
<Kilos> oh is that only kernel support
<Kilos> all other security updates will keep going till 20.19
<Kilos> sigh rtfs
<Kilos> oh my
<DalekSec> HWE is xorg and mesa too.
<Kilos> ah ty DalekSec  
<Kilos> DalekSec  may i ask where you are so i can fit you into a timezone in my head please
<Kilos> you can pm if you prefer
<inetpro> Kilos: what is 20.19?
<Kilos> wb inetpro  
<inetpro> ty
<Kilos> where do you see that
<Kilos> oh sorry 2019
<Kilos> what broke?
<Kilos> the . can in becasue of the 14.04 action 
<inetpro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<inetpro> thunder!
<Kilos> ya town side
<Kilos> thunder coming closer fast now
<Kilos> if i disappear power died
<Kilos> wb plustwo  
<plustwo> o/ Kilos
<plustwo> rain
<Kilos> hi captine  
<captine> hey there
<Kilos> hmm... hey there , you with the smile on your face
<captine> ?
<captine> smile
<Kilos> old song i think
<captine> am doing ok... just mowed the lawns 
<captine> :)
<captine> lol
<Kilos> good man
<inetpro> good afternoon
<Kilos> avy inetpro  
<Kilos> very promising thunder we had
<Kilos> inetpro  ping
<hibana> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hibana  wb
<hibana> pong
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> wat is stukkend
 * hibana talking to you from Ireland or somewhere far away 
<Kilos> nee man
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hehe
<hibana> wat nee man jy?
<Kilos> there was mo thunder in ireland today
<Kilos> no
<inetpro> Kilos: the thunder took him away to a far off land
<Kilos> should i wait for the site to launch before trying to get a list addy
<inetpro> wat's fout oom?
<Kilos> neo is missing in action
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> some heavy project keeping him away
<inetpro> you don't have to do everything in one day
<Kilos> hee hee listen to mr impatience himself
<hibana> inetpro: this thing has been dragging on for longer than one day sir
<inetpro> hmm...
<Kilos> ty hibana  
<Kilos> someone on my side at last
 * inetpro scratching with his toes in the sand
<hibana> Kilos: waar's jou sjambok?
 * Kilos prods inetpro  with the sjambok
<inetpro> ok, ok, jammer oom
<inetpro> wat moet ek maak oom?
<Kilos> tell me what to do, you are the one that said mailing lists are easy
<Kilos> and
<Kilos> and
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> you supposed to support me in locoteams
<Kilos> ive set the cheches on neo
<Kilos> apologise for your greeter bots stupid questions
<hibana> Kilos: wat het inetpro gedoen?
<Kilos> te min dink ek hibana  
<Kilos> i want an official list addy for the site
<hibana> gee kans ek sal hom vinnig uitsorteer
<Kilos> not just any tom dick or harry@whatever
<Kilos> dankie hibana  
<inetpro> uh
<hibana> uh wat?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> lol
 * inetpro lost it somewhere
<Kilos> IT?
<inetpro> IT = Information Technology
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> it then
<Kilos> what is it
 * Kilos hands the sjambok to hibana
 * hibana takes the sjambok and puts it aside for the moment
<hibana> will come in handy later
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sort him man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> hibana  dont forget to hand the sjambok back before you leave, i battle here without it
<hibana> sure thing Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: did you or superfly delete the ubuntu-africa team again or was that never created as a team?
<Kilos> not me
<Kilos> dev-team
<Kilos> ubuntu-africa-dev i think it was
<inetpro> I think we simply need to create the ubuntu-africa team
<superfly> I think there's one already, but I can't remember for sure
<superfly> I'll check
<inetpro> but I remember you had something which the fly said was wrong
<superfly> just not now, power going out from 6-8
<Kilos> ty superfly  how you have lots of coffee made
<Kilos> hope
<superfly> thermos flasks ftw
<Kilos> well done
<Kilos> i got gas stoves and lamps so all i really lose is the internet
 * hibana should be immune from power failures here in the DC
<Kilos> you guys went offline earlier
<Kilos> was that power or upgrade time
 * hibana is just afraid of his masters pushing the wrong button
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> Kilos: I got a new lease of life here at Amazon 
<Kilos> how
<Kilos> oh that 1 year thing
<hibana> thanks to magespawn's brilliant idea last night
<Kilos> yeah his idea is good because he wants to derive income from it
<Kilos> how much space have you got
<Kilos> oh its timed in hours so no good online 24/7
<inetpro> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<inetpro> /dev/xvda1      7.8G 1014M  6.4G  14% /
<Kilos> what about the time thing
<inetpro> I'm sure I can keep it up all hours
<Kilos> so is there space for QA
<inetpro> Kilos: space should be more than enough
<inetpro> you'll have to give me a bit of time to get the hang of the setup
<Kilos> and permissions
<inetpro> so many options, so much to read
<Kilos> but you are so good at rtfs
<inetpro> 750 hours free per month
<Kilos> ok how many hours in a month
<Kilos> Maaz  31x24
<Maaz> Kilos: Huh?
<Kilos> Maaz  31*24
<Maaz> Kilos: 744
<Kilos> wow so its full month
<Kilos> =
<Kilos> +
<Kilos> i must go back to school and get my folks money back, how can they give you 750 hours when there are only 744
<Kilos> oh i just twigged about the team inetpro  some names to add hey
<Kilos> hi SilverCode  
<SilverCode> hi Kilos 
<Kilos> SilverCode  have you joined us yet at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-za/+members
<Kilos> i think thats the link
<Kilos> and if you would, can you add yourself here too please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Members
<SilverCode> ok, signed up on launchpad, but the wiki login seems to not work :/
<Kilos> dont you see edit
<Kilos> oh my
<SilverCode> ok, it finally managed to log in
<Kilos> it is very slow at times
<Kilos> lol yay
<SilverCode> ...and it logged me out...
<Kilos> oh my
<SilverCode> lets try this again
<Kilos> please do
<Kilos> murphy is around again
<SilverCode> so do I just edit the wiki and stick my name at the bottom?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> easiest is to copy paste the one above and the paste and edit it i believe
<Kilos> all those [| things are hard to remember
<SilverCode> done
<Kilos> ty SilverCode  
<Kilos> and welcome to our family
<Kilos> community
<Kilos> hmm... inetpro  nog ene
<hibana> Kilos: you were saying?
<Kilos> i was?
<Kilos> what was i saying
<Kilos> ??
<hibana> you were talking about nog ene
<Kilos> oh moenie loop vir jy my sjambok terug gee nie asb
<hibana> Kilos: ek loop? Hoekom sal ek nou wil loop?
<Kilos> o gaan jy bly
 * hibana gaan vir die oom sit en loer wannerr hy slaap en waneer hy opstaan
<Kilos> mooi
<inetpro> wat maak die oom vandag?
<Kilos> allerande goed
<inetpro> superfly: do you think it would really matter whether a mailing list ends with @lists.launchpad.net or with @lists.ubuntu.com ?
<inetpro> Kilos: let's stop whing and just do it
<inetpro> whining*
<Kilos> ok do it
<Kilos> too much rtfs for me at this time
<inetpro> lemme see whether I can even create a team as a non-official
<Kilos> you are an official
<Kilos> ai! all i taught you, and you still know nothing
<inetpro> Kilos: give me a description
<Kilos> of?
<Kilos> africa team
<inetpro> a sentence or two
<Kilos> maybe with caps
<Kilos> this team is responsible for the building and launching of ubuntu-africa.info
<inetpro> no man
<inetpro> no
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> this team is not for the web development
<Kilos> what kinda sentence are you looking for
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> this team is like the ubuntu-za mailing list team
<Kilos> for what then
<inetpro> anyone and everyone welcome
<inetpro> or not?
<Kilos> ya same as ours
<Kilos> everyone is welcome to help newcomers to ubuntu and linux in general
<hibana> dink oom, dink
<hibana> gee vir die man goeie terugvoer
<Kilos> and spread ubuntu community spirit as far as possible
<Kilos> you want more?
<inetpro>  Ubuntu South Africa is a community for all Ubuntu users, developers and enthusiasts in South Africa.
<Kilos> and noobs
<inetpro> Ubuntu Africa is a community for all Ubuntu users, developers and enthusiasts in Africa
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> yip
<inetpro> copy, paste and edit action
<Kilos> good that saves time
<Kilos> i like copy pasting
<inetpro>  Membership policy: Open Team, Delegated Team, Moderated Team or Restricted Team?
<Kilos> open
<inetpro> Open Team: Membership is inclusive; any user or team can join, and no approval is required. 
<Kilos> maybe moderated but i dont think thats necessary
<inetpro> Delegated Team: Membership is inclusive; any user or team can join, but team administrators approve direct memberships. 
<inetpro> Moderated Team: Membership is exclusive; users and exclusive teams may ask to join. 
<Kilos> delegated
<inetpro> yeah, I think so also
<inetpro>  Subscription period?
<Kilos> well 
<inetpro> Number of days a new subscription lasts before expiring. You can customize the length of an individual subscription when approving it. Leave this empty or set to 0 for subscriptions to never expire.
<Kilos> long
<inetpro> 2 years / 3 years?
<Kilos> 3
<inetpro> or more?
<Kilos> what do you think
<inetpro> Maaz: 3*365
<Maaz> inetpro: 1095
<inetpro> 3 is a long time
<Kilos> not really
<inetpro> what is it at ubuntu-za?
<Kilos> look how many of our guys forgot to renew after 2 years
<inetpro> don't we have to renew every year?
<Kilos> 2 at za
<inetpro> hmm... 
<hibana> oom, wat eg ons nou?
<hibana> seg*
<Kilos> ek dink 3
<hibana> ai!
<Kilos> wat
 * hibana sukkel met die kappie
<Kilos> if you want it for one year thats fine too
<inetpro> ok, let's make that 3
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro>  When someone's membership is about to expire, notify them and:  
<inetpro> invite them to apply for renewal, or
<inetpro>  invite them to renew their own membership 
<Kilos> and make the renewal reminder a real nuisance one so it easier to renew than forget
<Squirm> Hello
<Kilos> hi Squirm  
<hibana> wb Squirm 
<Kilos> Squirm  you missing all the action
<inetpro> I'd say invite them to renew their own membership 
<Kilos> ya thats fine
<inetpro>  Self renewal period: (Optional) Number of days members can renew their own membership. The number can be from 1 to 3650 (10 years).
<Kilos> this is on launchpad right?
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> Kilos: this is not the mailing list, just yet
<Kilos> make that 3 years too then i think
<Kilos> oh
<inetpro> this is the LP team
<Kilos> oh
<Squirm> I never renewed because they reminder became a nuisance, it bugged me terribly
<hibana> ja oom
<Kilos> shame on you Squirm  
<hibana> hierdie is vir die loopplank
<Kilos> renew on first reminder and its over
<Squirm> No
<Squirm> I'll renew when I want to renew :/
<Kilos> ya but you forget
<hibana> hmm...
<inetpro> Squirm: I'm sure we can change it later, what do you suggest for now?
<Kilos> when i get the first reminder i renew then its done
<Squirm> 1 reminder a month before an another a day before?
<Squirm> or three days before
<inetpro> that's not the option 
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> option is:
<inetpro> Self renewal period: (Optional) Number of days members can renew their own membership. The number can be from 1 to 3650 (10 years)
<Kilos> ya thats the period not the reminders
<inetpro> shall I make that the maximum
<inetpro> ?
<Kilos> your choice
 * hibana votes for maximum
<Kilos> thats good for young guys
<inetpro> Squirm: you've been outvoted
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> now please go join the team
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> i think its lekker to not have to worry about renewing at all
<Squirm> Yes, I like that idea
<Squirm> Only thing is that it gets rid of people who aren;t active anymore
<Squirm> which is a plus
<Kilos> done
<inetpro>  This team does not use Launchpad to host a mailing list. 
 * inetpro goes ahead to "Create a mailing list"
<Kilos> g pro
<Kilos> go too
<Kilos> i need a new keyboard
<Kilos> this one makes many typos
<Kilos> hehe
<inetpro> The mailing list is being created and will be available for use in a few minutes.
<Kilos> inetpro  dont forget to add all this to your wiki page for you membership application hey
<inetpro> Kilos: mailing list is there now
<inetpro> refresh the page 
<inetpro> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> do you see me there
<inetpro> yep
<Kilos> yay i didnt break it
<inetpro> Kilos: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-africa/msg00000.html
<Kilos> well done sir
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> now to add it with bzr
<hibana> waarvan praat die oom nou?
<Kilos> the list address to be added to site
<Kilos> oh is that it
<inetpro> Kilos: that is as simple as it gets
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> good work young man ty
<superfly> we have mailing lists with the site hosting too
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> we forgot about that
<Kilos> inetpro  comment
<inetpro> superfly: oh, hmm...
<inetpro> superfly: why you say that only now?
<superfly> any mailing list will do
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> inetpro: uh, I've only just looked at IRC now?
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> now we need to dev a good advertising campain
<inetpro> Kilos: did you receive my "Hello Africa" message?
<Kilos> well duh
<inetpro> in your mailbox
<Kilos> duh
<Kilos> of course
<inetpro> duh?
<inetpro> can you respond to test whether it works
<inetpro> as a late subscriber the fly would not have gotten it 
<Kilos> it opens in chrome here
<inetpro> no man, in thunderbird
<inetpro> did you not get a message in thunderbird?
<Kilos> i got the mail in thunderbird and ticked the link and it opened in chrome
<inetpro> no, just reply
<Kilos> i got three mails
<Kilos> which one must i reply to
<inetpro> the one with subject "Hello Africa"
<inetpro> as for the others, RTFS
<hibana> vertel hom inetpro 
<Kilos> lol i see im approved and admin
<inetpro> \o/
<Kilos> what does that mean
<inetpro> it means you've read one of the messages
<Kilos> i read all three
 * inetpro joking
<inetpro> Kilos: it means you will get to approve members when they want to subscribe
<Kilos> but its useless i tick the subscribe link
<Kilos> i understand that
<Kilos> more work for me
<hibana> inetpro: hy wil he jy moet alles doen 
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> ja hibana  hy wil my gou dooi
<Kilos> before renewal even
<Kilos> i really like hibana  such and understanding young man
<Kilos> and with good foresight
<inetpro> Kilos: I don't think you want to wait for me to approve each one of them
<Kilos> inetpro  he sees right through you
 * inetpro sometimes goes AWOL
<Kilos> yaya ill do it
<hibana> Kilos: daar's een uitstaande vraag
<Kilos> ?
<hibana> hy het vir jou gevra om die epos te antwoord met die onderwerp "Hello Africa"
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> i dont see that
<inetpro> hmm.. 
<inetpro> 04/12 22:40:06 <Kilos> duh
<inetpro> 04/12 22:40:12 <Kilos> of course
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> and that was after: 04/12 22:39:42 <inetpro> Kilos: did you receive my "Hello Africa" message?
<Kilos> i see new mailing list and approved and admin
<Kilos> i saw hello africa in browser
<inetpro> Kilos: please check your SPAM folder
<Kilos> even thats gone
<Kilos> i have no idea how to do that in the bird
<Kilos> done see spam anywhere
<Kilos> oh up there
<Kilos> sigh
<inetpro> sigh?
<inetpro> I clearly can't see my own message when I send it, question is whether subscribers receive it
<Kilos> nope
<inetpro> superfly: can you check your mailbox please
<superfly> I see
 * inetpro just sent a 2nd message to ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net 
<inetpro> can you reply to it please
<superfly> oh, I don't see any mails from you yet, just approvals
<Kilos> i have it
<inetpro> hmm... maybe there's a bit of a delay
<hibana> Kilos: you have it?
<hibana> wb Tonberry 
<Kilos> mailing list , post to unsubscribe and more help
<inetpro> huh uh!
<Tonberry> hi
<Kilos> 4 links in it
<Kilos> Does this thing even land in subscriber's mailboxes?
<inetpro> ah
<inetpro> nou praat ons, waar het jy dit gesien Kilos?
<Kilos> its working i think
<inetpro> antwoord die ding
<Kilos> bo die 4 lienks
<inetpro> wat is die onderwerp?
<inetpro> nnoooo!!!!!
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> i just hit reply
<inetpro> Kilos: did it automatically select reply to Gustav?
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> yes
<inetpro> ok
<Kilos> i dont see an option for reply to list
<inetpro> guess I can't have my cake and eat it
<Kilos> lol
<hibana> dis 'n begin Kilos , dis 'n begin
<Kilos> ek stem
<Kilos> doesnt lp give that option
<hibana> vra nou vir al jou vriende an hulle maters om deel te neem
<Kilos> se die pro moet daai links weer mooi hier na mekaar sit
<inetpro> hibana: it's 'en' not 'an'
<inetpro> Kilos: it's simple, just tell your friends to join us at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> oh just the one
<inetpro> Kilos: yep
<inetpro> and btw, it's fixed
<inetpro> E-mail notifications for this team should go to: The Launchpad mailing list for this team - ubuntu-africa@lists.launchpad.net
<inetpro> was set to:  Each member individually
<inetpro> Kilos: see your inbox now
<Kilos> clever man
<Kilos> first one joined already
<hibana> Kilos: ek dink jy is die slim ene, daai inetpro outjie sukkel maar
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> nee man hy is baie slim, net n stoot nodig nou en dan hibana  
<Kilos> maar ons is nou twee so dit kan net beter gaan
<inetpro> well done Kilos
<inetpro> d4rk-5c0rp changed by msdomdonner from Proposed to Approved
<Kilos> send a new testing, old one doesnt show options
<Kilos> ah that was easy
<Kilos> he is the other elacheche brother
<Kilos> bedis and anis
<Kilos> inetpro  i may be stupid but im not a fool
<Kilos> just rtfs is hard work
<inetpro> Kilos: hmm... no, I think I misunderstood the option
<Kilos> npe
<Kilos> nope too
<inetpro> I think that was to set the contact address for the admins
<Kilos> still no list option
<inetpro> don't see another place where I can change that
<Kilos> look at lp help
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> google is your friend
<Squirm> Maaz: ping
<Maaz> Squirm: pong
 * inetpro going to hit the sack
<Kilos> night inetpro  ty for all the hard work
<Kilos> sleep tight
<hibana> Maaz: watch him
<Maaz> I'll keep one eye on him for you hibana
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> It seems my internet died
<Squirm> But just my browsing
<Kilos> hibana  jy moet ook gaan slaap
<Kilos> wow Squirm  
 * Squirm shrugs
<inetpro> Squirm: ??
<Squirm> FNB and 22Seven won't load
<Squirm> Seems other websites are though
<inetpro> ahh...
<inetpro> good night
<Squirm> YouTube, Facebook, both alright
<Kilos> sleep tight inetpro  
<Squirm> Something died somewhere
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> maybe they are on the load shedding path Squirm  
<Squirm> That's bad IT work then
<Squirm> besides, Load Shedding ended at 10
<Kilos> lol
<Squirm> PING www.fnb.co.za (196.11.125.149): 56 data bytes
<Squirm> Request timeout for icmp_seq 0
 * Squirm shrugs
<Squirm> Bed time I guess
<Squirm> Chat tomorrow
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-11
<TheMurdz> Morning!!!
<iqbal> hi
<pavlushka> Hi
<pavlushka> morning everyone!
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> ohi theblazehen TheMurdz Rynomster inetpro and others
<TheMurdz> Morning! :D
<Kilos> TheMurdz you can join us officially at https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> join us on launchpad and the mailing list
<TheMurdz> Great thanks!
<Kilos> list not busy so no overload of mails
<TheMurdz> Great, all done :D. Great stuff.
<Kilos> wow you fast hey
<TheMurdz> Yea, haha, just had to sign in and clicky clicky
<TheMurdz> 1Gbit fibre = no delay haha
<Kilos> i would still be hunting where to click
<TheMurdz> hahaha
<Kilos> wonderful
<TheMurdz> I'll take a look at all the goodies in launchpad in a little bit. Meh
<Kilos> ok
<TheMurdz> broke iptables on my server >...>
<TheMurdz> Rather, iptables broke me
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hard work those things
<Rynomster> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<Kilos> not nagging but we have an out of date topis bar
<Kilos> topic
<TheMurdz> Hmm, looks like the fix I put out here for Ubuntu on HyperV getting stuck on "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility" doesn't really fix the problem.
 * TheMurdz goes back to the Google machine.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<mazal> Mornings
<mazal> TheMurdz, some customer feedback if you here
<TheMurdz> I'm here
<mazal> Happy with your service so far. Got sms Friday afternoon that sim is with couriers
<mazal> Your couriers called me on Saturday and confirmed my adress as well as arranged deliviry day and time
<mazal> I like it , nice and professional ;)
<TheMurdz> Oh excellent, Glad our couriers are on point. That's great! Thanks for the feedback 
<pavlushka> thank you mazal ! lol
<mazal> They arranged for tomorrow. 
<mazal> How long after I received it and they do the RICA will it become active ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: hi and oops!
<TheMurdz> It's activated immediately. RICA is only a document process thankfully, so won't affect your activation.
<mazal> Kewl
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<TheMurdz> Just make sure you follow the instructions included on the sim kit for the APN. I've angered the developers about not including "afrihost" as the default APN. 
<mazal> maaz tell Kilos Die sms ding werk nie. Dit gaan le op die router en bly nie op sim nie
<Maaz> mazal: Righto, I'll tell Kilos on freenode
<TheMurdz> I think they got tired of me begging and it should now be the default APN
<mazal> lol , Hi Kilos 
<mazal> APN ?
<Kilos> iuse internet as apn i think
<Maaz> Kilos: By the way, mazal on freenode told me "tell Kilos Die sms ding werk nie. Dit gaan le op die router en bly nie op sim nie" 52 seconds ago
<TheMurdz> Access Point Name (APN) "MTN is set to "mymtn" That's how they allocate data for other providers.
<mazal> Hang on let me write down
<TheMurdz> Afrihost = afrihost, mtn = "mymtn" internet is used by,,, not sure haha
<Kilos> mazal install modem-manager-gui and look for sms
<TheMurdz> But don't put mymtn, make sure all your APNs for the device using the afrihost sim is set to "afrihost"
<mazal> So at APN setting on router I must just put "Afrihost" ?
<mazal> Kilos, it's ok , I find them on router now that I know they go there
<Kilos> ok
<TheMurdz> That's correct, I usually do it with a lowercase "a". I'm paranoid like that.
<mazal> Ok will look for that thanx
<mazal> This is a MTN router so will probably be on mymtn
<TheMurdz> most likely 
<mazal> Ok guys I'm off. Gotta safe money. Have a good day all
<Kilos> you too
<mazal> TheMurdz, will give feedback tomorrow after I got the sim
<mazal> Cheers
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> Kilos: I'm not nagging but can you please put together a new Agenda
<Kilos> oh my
<TheMurdz> Sweet, Thanks!
<Kilos> chesedo ping
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-za to: Ubuntu South Africa https://ubuntu-za.org | pastebin: http://bin.snyman.info | picpaste: http://pasteboard.co | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Next Meeting: Tue, 26 April 20:30, Agenda: http://bit.ly/1MoSxpQ
<Kilos> inetpro dankie oom
<Kilos> ill hear what chesedo wants to do with the agenda
<Langjan> Goeiemore Kilos het jy lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> wat het jy gebreek
 * Kilos hides
<Langjan> jy maak my skaam!
<Kilos> ek  het te veel geslaapen jy
<Langjan> Lekker dankie
<Kilos> ek terg net man
<Kilos> ek het gister jou epos gekry na jy hier klaar was
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Ek moet elke keer as ek my lappie aansit die plek waar hy moet "boot" uit 'n lys opsies kies, is dit 'n grub probleem? 
<Kilos> probeer sudo update-grub
<Langjan> ok dankie
<Kilos> ek hoop dit doen die job
<Kilos> ek het ook een keer so prob gehad maar kannie onthou hoe ek dit reg gemaak het nie
<Kilos> even open synaptic and type in grub at the top and right click reinstall then all that show installed
<Kilos> grub-pc grub-pc-bin etc
<Langjan> OK it still does the same, "select boot device" - then boots anyway after a 10 second delay which is fine I suppose, sometimes one does want to select the device.
<Kilos> you can change the 10 secs to less if you like
<Kilos> it is just showing you the options
<Langjan> Yes but I think its fine as it is
<Kilos> so if the latest one goes faulty you can use recovery on an earlier one
<Kilos> mine is at 10 secs as well
<Langjan> No its just boot devices, a screen that looks like bios
<Kilos> take a screeshot of it for interests sake
<Kilos> how many devices can you have in a laptop
<Kilos> dvd and drive and usb 
<Langjan> Funny names but basically thats it
<Kilos> thats is most likely the bios
<Kilos> i thought you were talking about the grub start page
<Langjan> No it shows a bios screen
<Langjan> after the grub start page
<Kilos> well, as long as it boots ignore what you see
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> ok just thought I must offer a excuse for dropping in so as to not disappoint you 
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> skelm toppie
<Langjan> Ja dit kom met ervaring 
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Jy sal ook nog eendag leer
<Langjan> wanneer jy grootword
<Kilos> ek hoop so
<Langjan> Hoop jy kom nou gou reg met jou visa
<Kilos> dankie ek ook
<Langjan> Jy gaan in die koue Kaapse weer daar aanland
<Kilos> ja dit pla bietjie maar sal net in die bed bly
<Langjan> Goeie plan
<Kilos> als goed daar
<Langjan> Mooi loop ou vriend 
<Kilos> w2atse reserfaat is dit
<Kilos> bushtech bly ook op een
<Kilos> vaalkop dm
<Kilos> dam
<Langjan> Laat weet as daar vordering is. Reservaat?
<Kilos> daai ding ja
<Kilos> ek sal laat weet
<Langjan> Waarvan praat jy vriend? Reservaat?
<Kilos> nog nie my boere hoed op nie
<Kilos> ja
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Langjan> Jammer ek is nie met jou nie
<Kilos> hy thatgraemeguy 
<Langjan> hi thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> bly jy nie op n reservaat nie
<Kilos> consevation area
<Kilos> of so iets
<Langjan> Nee in 'n aftree-kompleks, daar is 75 eenhede en jy moet bo 50 wees
<Kilos> o ok
<Langjan> Ek stuur vir jou fotos via e-pos
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> Gekry?
<Kilos> ek kyk
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> mooi ne
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> Morning
<Langjan> Ja ons bly baie lekker
<Kilos> waar is die vrugte bome
<Kilos> ek plant nie n boom wat nie kos gee nie
<Langjan> Daar is twee mangobome wat goed dra, een vroeg en die ander laat, dan 'n minneola en papaja wat dra en ek het nou vye en druiwe geplant
<Kilos> mooi
<Langjan> my avocados wat ek laas jaar gepalnt het, het in die droogte en hitte gevrek sal maar weer probeer
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Hierdie in 'n wonderlike area vir vrugte, al die subtropiese sowel as die hoëveldvrugte groei goed
<Kilos> ja daai kant van die berg is baie beter as hier
<Langjan> en ons is baie lief vir vrugte
<Kilos> hier vrek als in die winter
<Kilos> net pekan neute doen goed
<Langjan> Ek hou so baie van litchis, het met een getrou 
<Langjan> ja ek vrek ook in die koue
<Kilos> ja hulle lekker
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> Juanita was leach
<Langjan> Leach
<Langjan> Leachie
<Kilos> en jy ie
<Langjan> Litchi
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> OK ek moet ophou klets, het werk om te doen en jy ook
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> geniet jou dag
<Langjan> Dankie Kilos jy ook 
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> pong Kilos
<pavlushka> morning chesedo !
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> can you sort the agend for the meeting sometime please
<chesedo> Kilos: will check soon...
<Kilos> the pro did the topic
<Kilos> ty
<chesedo> Kilos: the linuxconza / linuxfestza can now probable be removed from the agenda, right?
<Kilos> yessir
<chesedo> and the release party?
<Kilos> the release party we decide after release because dvds get ordered
<Kilos> it can stay on agenda
<chesedo> great ty sir :D
<Kilos> :D
<chesedo> oh do you still want to keep the 'get involved with lugs' line with the removal linuxconfza
<chesedo> Kilos: ^^
<chesedo> anyway it is up (can still remove that if needed)
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> i dunno bout the linux confza
<Kilos> you ave been trying to contact them
<Kilos> they are to slack to get involved
<anton_may> ello all
<chesedo> hey only kmf responded... and tuks said they are 'few'
<chesedo> ooi anton_may
<anton_may> is anybody experiencing peering (packet loss)?
<Kilos> well
<Kilos> maybe we can just discuss how we can get them to sit up and take notice
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> and saying they are few is a feeble excuse
<Kilos> everything starts from 1
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<chesedo> nope anton_may
<anton_may> ok, looks like there is a peering issue between Neotel & SAIX
<chesedo> Kilos: guess we'll sort it then
 * chesedo goes to lurk mode - has to work on an assignment for Wed
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> we have time anyway
<Kilos> 15 days still
<Kilos> hi skokkk 
<skokkk> hey Kilos, long time!
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> ive always been here
<pavlushka> can anyone tell me how I can set the TIMEZONE option in LP?
<inetpro> pavlushka: click on your name at the top right to go to your user information
<inetpro> pavlushka: then click on the yellow icon with a pen to the right of "Time Zone:" 
<pavlushka> inetpro: if I had that I would have done that already, in my LP, the option is not showing.
<inetpro> pavlushka: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editlocation
<pavlushka> inetpro: it worked, thanks but there was no gui way of it for my profile to my knowledge!
<pavlushka> tell me if I am wrong.
<inetpro> what browser?
<pavlushka> its firefox.
<inetpro> well, log a bug if you're concerned
<pavlushka> yes, I am gonna
<inetpro> pavlushka: http://www.awesomescreenshot.com/0465s5stb2
<inetpro> that is what it should look like 
<inetpro> obviously weith the red arrow and writing added by me
<pavlushka> but b4 you set it how it looks like?
<inetpro> mine was always set from the day I signed up
<inetpro> since 2006-05-26
<pavlushka> understood, :|
<thatgraemeguy> anyone making significant use of ipsec in prodution env?
<thatgraemeguy> running on a linux server that is
<inetpro> RT @jimjag Let's see now, I have Slack, HipChat, IRC, Skype, Mail and Lync all open... Yep. Much better than just IRC and Email. #Progress
<inetpro> plus Mattermost, Telegram, Whatsapp, Hangouts, ....
<MaNI> one chat program per person you know, the future is here
<pavlushka> Hey inetpro , I might need your help, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1568806
<pavlushka> inetpro: I have set every other option in my LP profile if its gui or not, am I that stupid not being able to set timezone if there was no problem?
<inetpro> pavlushka: and how can I help you with that?
<pavlushka> no you cant, I am just trying to find some consolation.
<pavlushka> that way
<pavlushka> just see what that person is saying, I have registered my gpg keys, ssh keys, signed code of conduct being that stupid?
<pavlushka> is that makes sense?
<inetpro> technically a web interface is not a GUI
<Kilos> pavlushka havent you joined bangladesh on lp
<pavlushka> inetpro: then what it is? a CLI? where you can work with your mouse?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Yes.
<inetpro> pavlushka: it's a web interface or WUI for short if you want but not a GUI
<pavlushka> inetpro: isn't it Graphical?
<pavlushka> inetpro: ok you might win the case with your arguments but will that solve the issue?
<inetpro> pavlushka: was just saying because I can't answer your other questions
<Kilos> pavlushka then lp should recognise you
<inetpro> you probably needed a simple forced refresh
<pavlushka> inetpro: what do you mean by that?
<pavlushka> Kilos: recognize me on what?
<Kilos> on other lp pages
<inetpro> pavlushka: https://www.google.co.za/search?q=browser+force+page+refresh
<Kilos> like i joined lp on za page now it knows my timezone
<inetpro> pavlushka: The Difference Between Web Design and GUI Design https://www.nngroup.com/articles/the-difference-between-web-design-and-gui-design/
<pavlushka> Kilos: you have joined many other local teams.
<Kilos> yes many in africa
<pavlushka> Kilos: they have different time zones.
<Kilos> yes but lp knows where i first joined i think
<Kilos> hi qwebirc20258 
<Kilos> welcome to u buntu-za
<qwebirc20258> Hi. Thanks
<qwebirc20258> How does things work here?
<Kilos> what would you like to know
<Kilos> this is the south african ubuntu support channel
<Kilos> if you need help just state clearly what with and someone will help you
<qwebirc20258> I am new to Ubuntu and would like to know where I may post questions and also where I can contribute.
<Kilos> right here
<Kilos> what system are you using?
<Kilos> we have all linux users here not just ubuntu
<qwebirc20258> Good. How does the meetings work on this channel? Is there a standard agenda?
<Kilos> http://bit.ly/1MoSxpQ
<Kilos> that is our agenda so far for our meeting on the 26th here at 8.30pm
<Kilos> are you using ubuntu qwebirc20258 ?
<qwebirc20258> I have Ubuntu 14.04 and Suselinux
<Kilos> cool then get a proper irc client installed then you dont have to come here from the site
<Kilos> id suggest hexchat 
<Kilos> xchat also works but there was talk of it not being supported anymore
<qwebirc20258> Thanks. I will. Was just browsing as I registered on the mailing list today.
<Kilos> cool 
<Kilos> you can also join us on launchpad also from the site there
<qwebirc20258> What is the address and port to connect?
<Kilos> channel is #ubuntu-za and it should allocate a port automagically
<Kilos> and you must choose freenode then edit it and add #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> otherwise you go to the main ubuntu channel
<Mariusoft> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi Mariusoft 
<Mariusoft> Okay, thanks for helping, I am in
<Kilos> thats better hey
<Mariusoft> Much better
<Kilos> you are welcome
<Kilos> thats why we are here most of the time
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Mariusoft> Where can I get more info on Launchpad, like a training session? I did read around on the site, but I am lost.
<Kilos> what do you need to know ill try help
<Kilos> give me the link you are on then ill go look
<Mariusoft> It looks like one can create an application there, or more than one. I would like to find out if I can add a PHP application with a MySQL DB?
<Mariusoft> Then if a application is developed, where does it run from?
<Kilos> someone here will be able to answer you just hang tight and be patient
<Mariusoft> Thanks
<Kilos> most are on the way home or just arrived
<Cryterion> ?? app developed! would normally run from here it's been put!
<Kilos> we built our site there
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion you take over
<Cryterion> Ok, Hi Mariusoft
<Mariusoft> HHi
<Cryterion> What type of app are you questioning about, sorry missed previous text
<Mariusoft> Can you guide me to a traing course for launchpad, hou the system works?
<Cryterion> hmm, inetpro prob best, I'm still learning myself, but what problems are you having and might be able to help a bit from there
<Mariusoft> I would like to develope a vacation app. I started in Ionic for smartphone. But then, when I joined Ubuntu I saw Launchpad and thought it would be greate to do it here.
<Cryterion> I'll have a look quickly, see hat I can come up with, as I normally use git for code
<Kilos> chesedo jump in here as well
<Kilos> here is something to look at so long Mariusoft 
<Mariusoft> I have started a project called vacation, now where do I add code?
<Kilos> https://support.apple.com/kb/PH21859?viewlocale=en_US&locale=en_US
<chesedo> Kilos: let me just get my bathing suit :P
<Kilos> lol
<Mariusoft> Kilos, is this Apple launchpad the same as Ubuntu Launchpad?
<Kilos> i have no idea, maybe that was a bad link to give
<Kilos> ill let the clever guys guide you
<Cryterion> To me, it looks so far like you upload via github, and then link the code into lauchpad from there
<Kilos> most are here after 8.30 when family time has been served
<Cryterion> some of us are single and live alone
<Kilos> yeah thats why you helping now
<Mariusoft> Thanks Cryterion, I will check it out.
<Kilos> and chesedo 
<Kilos> hehe
<chesedo> Mariusoft: launchpad is a version control system like git... you will have to develop the code locally and can then use launchpad to bugs tracking, distribution etc.
<Cryterion> Mariusoft https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart
<Mariusoft> Okay, so it is not a development site, only version control?
<Cryterion> you can either use github or bazaar
<chesedo> as far as i know, yes
<Cryterion> Looks that way
 * Cryterion needs the rip this w key out keyboard and clean it, grrr
<Mariusoft> Okay, then I will stay on Ionic for now. 
<Cryterion> You could prob link directly there too, saw something in the guide about linking to external sites
<Mariusoft> How do I go about developing apps for Ubuntu? And what language is used for the development?
<Kilos> https://developer.ubuntu.com/
<chesedo> Mariusoft: you used to HTML and js?
<Mariusoft> Yes and Angular JS
<Cryterion> Mariusoft try QT creator and code:blocks
<chesedo> If you want to target new devices then you'll feel at home with QML (is a combination of css and js)
<Cryterion> I do most things in c/c++
<chesedo> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/
<Mariusoft> Okay, thanks, I will try QT and QML
<Cryterion> QT's nice for desktop apps, code::blocks gives a range of code options, including plugins for different platforms (including QT) although QT itself has the form designer built in
<chesedo> Webapps can also use Cordova (if memory correct) if you know that too
 * Cryterion has a working w key again, yay
<Mariusoft> Yip. I am sorted for now. Thanks!
<Cryterion> great
<Cryterion> Anyone know the planned upgrade proceedures from 14.04 to 16.04
<Cryterion> I.E. do I have to upgrade to 15.10 first?
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> 14.04 will go direct to 16.04
<Cryterion> ok kwl
<chesedo> Kilos: log into mattermost
<Kilos> oh my
<chesedo> and all others interested in the Ubuntu for Hope logo can find it there too
<Kilos> ive lost the link chesedo 
<chesedo> mattermost.popey.com/ubuntu
<chesedo> brr...
<chesedo> http://mattermost.popey.com/ubuntu
<Kilos> going there now
<Cryterion> lol @chesedo
<Kilos> lol
<chesedo> lol??? lol
<Kilos> we may lol if we feel like it
 * Cryterion actually just smiled and giggled a bit, but the general expression sent out via electronic from is lol
<Kilos> bad connection today
<chesedo> well don't lol between the clown acts, rather during :P
<pavlushka> inetpro: now look at it https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1568806, now i might call him a stupid expert, I am not logged in?
<Kilos> he is on family time pavlushka and dinner most likely
<pavlushka> ok, lol, bad timing.
<Kilos> pavlushka what was that site with ubu ntu pics and banners we joined
<Kilos> dunno why space keeps jumping in
<pavlushka> Ubuntu Bangladesh team and launchpad bengali translator i guess.
<Kilos> no man
<pavlushka> i guessed so that i didn't get your Q actually.
<pavlushka> please rephrase.
<Kilos> im trying to remember
<Kilos> they have ubuntu goodies there i think
<pavlushka> ubuntu marketing/ spreadubuntu
<Kilos> spreadubuntu maybe
<Kilos> yeah thats it ty
<pavlushka> with Ruben Romero yes.
<Kilos> i go eat
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> OK Kilos I'll keep an eye on them for you
<mazal> Evening
<mazal> oom Kilos around ?
<pavlushka> Kilos gone eating.
<mazal> K thanx
<pavlushka> hi mazal !
<mazal> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> had your supper?
<pavlushka> or you can have your supper meanwhile, :p
<pavlushka> Maaz and me keeping an eye on the others by that time.
<Maaz> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<mazal> Oh wow ok nevermind, I've come right
<pavlushka> maaz you are excused
<Maaz> pavlushka: I already know stuff about you
<mazal> Figured out how to run a command from router to get data balance
<pavlushka> wow, 
<mazal> USSD command , who knew that's what it does
<pavlushka> which brand, which model?
<mazal> No more putting sim in phone to send command
<mazal> Huwei B315
<mazal> Now just to remember it
<pavlushka> its those command you run in your phone to recgarge and registration.
<pavlushka> *recharge
<mazal> Yeah the command that request balances
<pavlushka> yep
<mazal> Always so annoying to have to run it from phone , but now I run it from the router web interface
<mazal> ( cos telkom's web site doesn't want to work )
<mazal> So had to find another way
<pavlushka> \o/ yea
 * mazal goes to create doc for this
<pavlushka> mazal: wb
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> Shees you pull out one little cable
<mazal> Hi oom Kilos , was looking for you
<Kilos> i see ya
<mazal> Guess what happened this afternoon
<Kilos> tell me
<mazal> Telkom called , my router arrived :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Now I am properly up and running again
<Kilos> see you swore at them for nothing
<mazal> And tomorrow the Afrihost sim card arrives lol
<mazal> So I went from 6 weeks no connections to 2 options in only 3 days hehehehe
<Kilos> then what you going to do with 2
<mazal> Will use up the Afri and downgrade it to lowest
<mazal> Keep it as backup
<Kilos> ah
<mazal> Telscum is contract so can't change it
<Kilos> well thats wise with all you games upgrading
<mazal> I struggled to register on site to see my data though
<mazal> Wanted help with that
<Kilos> telkom?
<mazal> Yeah
<mazal> Keeps saying wrong ID/Mobile number combination
<Kilos> try this in browser
<Kilos> https://kya.8ta.com/onnet/public/mobileData?sid=207988864261996048
<mazal> Think it's not registered everywhere yet ?
<mazal> Ok what just happened ?
<mazal> I click on that link and all my info is in it ?
<Kilos> yes it reads the sim
<mazal> It looks almost like the site I was on
<Kilos> it most likely is
<Kilos> only this way reads the sim
<mazal> I was on " My telkom " , then you must link the account. And there it fails
<mazal> But , then I found a neat way to run a command from the router to get the info :)
<Kilos> i have battled with that so i have this link opening when browser opns
<mazal> This router support USSD commands
<mazal> So one just runs the command *188# ( like you would have from a phone.
<mazal> Then the reply sms with the info goes to the router's sms section
<mazal> Never knew one could do that :P
<Kilos> just try modemmanager-gui
<Kilos> see if it can see sms stuff
<mazal> I will just use this link oom gave me , works fastest
<Kilos> ya but you cant see smses
<mazal> I can , router has a section for it
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> then you setup
<mazal> SMS menu , inbox , and there they are
<mazal> So what would this be: " Campaign Welcome Bonus Messaging "
<mazal> It expires Sunday
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Probably a few free sms's
<Kilos> check
<Kilos> maybe data
<mazal> Nah the data is both there
<Kilos> on that link i gave you you can buy airtime and data
<mazal> Kewl
<mazal> It helps knowing the right people
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> I go update xbox
<Kilos> i hated taking sim from modem to fone everytime i needed airtime or data
<Kilos> enjoy
<mazal> Yeah I despised that already just this few days I used my phone sim. in-out , in-out.
<mazal> Can't be good for the sim itself either
<Kilos> yeah must cause some wear and tare
<mazal> Wish there was a way I could transfer the unused data on my phone sim to a friend
<Kilos> yeah thats a seriously missing action
<Kilos> i spent much time on fone asking about that
<Kilos> with all the mobile providers
<Kilos> but now with telkom when i buy airtime i get it for my cell then transfer it to modem then get data
<Kilos> because you get free minutes for the same value and if it goes to the modem you lose it
<superfly> my ears are burning again
<Kilos> why superfly ?
<superfly> Kilos: I heard my name mentioned somewhere
<Kilos> hours ago
<Kilos> in mattermost as well
<Kilos> but you have that info on telegram as well
<mazal> Hi superfly 
<mazal> hey , that rhymes
<superfly> hi mazal
<superfly> (that doesn't)
<mazal> hehehe
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Kewl , xbox updated , time for a lag test :P
<inetpro> good evenining
<inetpro> oops, I mean morning
<inetpro> or what is the time anyway
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<inetpro> oh yeah, hi Kilos
<Kilos> say hi then you are always right
<inetpro> thanks you
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> you think i say hi because its the only greeting i know?
<inetpro> Kilos: oh my, you struggling with recalling applicable $daytime as well?
<Kilos> oh superfly you coulda given Mariusoft some advice
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: hmm...
<inetpro> the value of submitting a bug report, well done!
<pavlushka> inetpro: read my comments?
<pavlushka> *previous comments
<pavlushka> inetpro: thank you!
<inetpro> pavlushka: you have a bug open in your name and the status is Triaged 
<inetpro> wil be a good feeling when that is fixed
<inetpro> will*
<pavlushka> inetpro: but he was acting like he is against me or just taking me for granted.
<Kilos> no man
<inetpro> pavlushka: don't jump to conclusions, you do not know what he was thinking
<Kilos> dont take everything personally
<pavlushka> ok, I will not, though I have seen him fixing other issues with the same attitude.
<pavlushka> to the reporter.
<Kilos> thats the way he is
<Kilos> nothing personal about it
<Kilos> its all just extra work for him
<pavlushka> Kilos: its ok because you are telling me to, :p
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: he is a busy man, I'm actually very surprised that he responded so quickly, be happy
<pavlushka> \o/
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> hi Kilos, inetpro others
<inetpro> pavlushka: have you even looked at his profile and all the things he is involved in?
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> what does that proves? that he is a nice man? or doesn't take people for granted?
<inetpro> try to be better than him and don't attack the person
<Kilos> he is too busy to be friendly and chatty to everyone
<pavlushka> I just want to stop
<mazal> hmm , lag test ok , not great , but not bad
<Kilos> seems bangalory peeps are easily offended
<pavlushka> inetpro: Kilos sorry for my extra emotions
<Kilos> pavlushka always remember nothing is to be taken personally
<Kilos> work your way past it
<pavlushka> I am cooling down, may be its the heat, or I dont know.
<Kilos> we had a guy came here and attacked and swore at the fly 
<Kilos> and fly responded like a gentleman
<Kilos> always try make friends not enemies
<pavlushka> I never swore back even to in person, not sure about irc.
<pavlushka> Kilos: you might have noticed that I am improving, lol
<Kilos> yes keep it up
<inetpro> pavlushka: see his blog here: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~cjwatson/blog/
<Kilos> aggresion gets one nowhere
<inetpro> make no mistake, he knows his job
 * mazal only swears at Telscum
<mazal> and taxis
<Kilos> lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: also remember, these guys are dealing with a huge amount of bugs every day of which plenty of them are invalid
<mazal> Ok all seems fine here. Must still switch on that big blue machine though
<inetpro> mazal: welcome to #ubuntu-za at this $hour
<mazal> Why thank you inetpro :)
<Kilos> oh yes
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> hello stranger
<mazal> I am so surprised to have connection that I am now sommer online everywhere I can be :)
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> Lemme think how to approach this big blue , hmmmm
<inetpro> mazal: now do some learning from Kilos of how you can limit bandwidth usage
<pavlushka> inetpro: yes, agreed, and thanks for trying to make me better, :p
<mazal> Kilos, how to approach big blue ?
<Kilos> what is big blue
<mazal> PS4
<Kilos> carefully
<mazal> 12 games to update
<inetpro> DEFINITION of 'Big Blue': A slang term sometimes used to refer to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> Probably between 2 and 12 gig each
<Kilos> eeeek
<mazal> Wait up till 12am every night ?
<Kilos> a years data for me
<mazal> I think I must do 1 per nigh until night surfer finished , wait for next month , continue
<Kilos> ya later is cheaper mazal 
<Kilos> not easy to stay awake so late though
<mazal> By the time next month comes along the ones that's finished have updates again though hahaha
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Well I have 20gig night surfer to burn this week , will see how far that gets me
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> 12am till 6am yes ?
<Kilos> yes
<mazal> Oi
<Kilos> did telkom change
<Kilos> they were from 11 at one stage
<mazal> Change ?
<mazal> I wouldn't know
<mazal> Is why I asked you
<Kilos> call then
<Kilos> 180
<Kilos> from telkom sim is free
<mazal> 2.1.34 Night Surfer: refers to users who use the internet service between 00:00am and
<mazal> 07:00am;
<mazal> From here:
<mazal> http://www.telkom.co.za/sites/documents/aboutus/regulatory/termsandconditions/TelkomInternet_termsandconditions.pdf
<mazal> Dunno how up to date that is though
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i dont get night surfer stuff anymore i dont think
<Kilos> i wonder why
<inetpro> Kilos: trust me it is from midnight only, I know
<mazal> Wow check this out: http://mybroadband.co.za/vb/showthread.php/789621-Night-Surfer-Data
<Kilos> no man
<mazal> You must actually reboot your router at midnight
<Kilos> why dont i get night surfer anymore
<inetpro> mazal: no, not necessary
<inetpro> I reboot my router only about once or twice a month 
<bushtech> lucky man I reboot about 50 times a day
<inetpro> those times I  have checked airtime after midnight usage has always come off the midnight data
<Kilos> maybe i dont get night surfer stuff aymore
<Kilos> anymore
<Kilos> if i do im losing it all
 * pavlushka agrees with bushtech about being lucky.
<inetpro> Kilos: all depends on what you purchase
<Kilos> either the R139 or R199
<Kilos> 2g or 3g
<Kilos> im ready to sleep again
<mazal> inetpro, you on mobile also ?
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> no adsl to maplotters
<mazal> Ok so how do I stay awake till midnight ?
<Kilos> with difficulty
<mazal> Haven't done that in ages
<Kilos> do a cron job
<bushtech> watch amovie
<mazal> PS4 has no idea what cron is oom lol
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> bushtech, movies tend to make me sleep :P
<inetpro> Kilos: ok looks like with prepaid there's no split 
<Kilos> yay
<inetpro> mazal: I'm on the 10+10 contract
<bushtech> get better movies
 * Kilos hates losing data
<Kilos> oh ya
<Kilos> ok i crash now
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<mazal> Will try gaming , but I find these days I can't go past 9pm then eyes gives in
<mazal> Night oom
<inetpro> good night Kilos
<bushtech> night kilos
<inetpro> mazal: what do you want to download?
<mazal> Updates on PS4
<mazal> It doesn't have a scheduler sadly
<inetpro> and no URL?
<mazal> nope
<inetpro> ai!
<inetpro> set the alarm
<mazal> Is game updates , goes directly into downloads list
<mazal> So called next-gen , gimph , PS3 could do it
<inetpro> or just keep talking with peeps here
<bushtech> can you take it to incredible C, play dumb and ask them to update it for you?
<mazal> hehehehe
<bushtech> they might not notice 12gb
<mazal> I doubt they will even know how
<mazal> Not much love for them
<bushtech> there is that risk
<bushtech> same here
<mazal> I have yet to find one in there that actually knows what I talk about when I ask for something
<bushtech> I find in general that applies to any store I walk into
<inetpro> keep asking them about Ubuntu, maybe one day they will know what it is when I ask them
<mazal> With my pc stuff I don't use stores at all. Have 1 guy that is excellent and only use him
<mazal> inetpro, I think I must ask them when they will have the next LTS in stock :)
<bushtech> I see 1604lts out on 21 april
<bushtech> safe to upgrade?
<inetpro> when I ask them whether a printer or other device will work on Ubuntu they just go, huh?
<mazal> bushtech, I'm looking forward to that
<mazal> Been waiting a long time to re-install this home pc
<bushtech> yep long since given up on questions like that
 * inetpro is on kubuntu 16.04
<mazal> Bit worried about my media streaming though
<bushtech> it's taken me about 2 years to het my 2 1404 servers set up nicely
<mazal> If memory serves that did not go well the previous time
<inetpro> many frequent updates but stability is ok
<mazal> Lost my external drive so now media streaming from pc is only way I can go
<bushtech> whats the problem with media streaming?
<bushtech> works ok my side to kodibuntu
<mazal> What app you use ?
<bushtech> but via lan cable
<mazal> I use PS3 media server , but if memory serves on Ubuntu it tends to disconnect
<mazal> Oh btw , the player is a PS3 , must be compatible with that
<bushtech> I use zbox with kodibuntu
<mazal> zbox is the player right ?
<bushtech> works a treat even got my wether station showing weather forecasts in kodi
<bushtech> zbox is mini computer
<mazal> So kodibuntu is the server ?
<bushtech> kodi is the frontend for lack of better word
<bushtech> its only job is to play the media sitting on buntu server
<mazal> And what app on the buntu server do you use to server the media ?
<bushtech> dont need an app
<mazal> You use just a share ?
<bushtech> server is just a store
<bushtech> point kodi to the files on the server
<pavlushka> Goodnight guys!
<mazal> Night pavlushka 
<bushtech> night pavlushka
<mazal> I will need a media server app that can serve to PS3. Will try PS3 media server again and see what the issue was
<bushtech> plex
<bushtech> ?
<mazal> Oh boy , the last update they had was for 10.04
<mazal> Oh no hang on , I read that wrong
<mazal> It's from 10.04 and up
<mazal> Will look into that one defnitely.
<bushtech> does the ps3 make a good media player?
<mazal> Yep , been using it for a long time. But mostly with an external hdd
<mazal> Only dabbled with media server a little bit
<mazal> With external though you need to convert the files into a format it understand first though
<mazal> When using PS3 media server one don't need to. It encodes as it serves as it's a dedicated app for PS3 and knows what it can open
<mazal> The biggest drawback the external HDD route has is that you are limited to 4gig file size. Which mean that huge HD quality is out
<mazal> Media server tends to be better for that also. With the files on PC you are not limited to file size
<inetpro> good night
<mazal> Night inetpro 
<mazal> I'm also off , will do the midnight thing tomorrow
<mazal> Night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-12
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> morning all
<TheMurdz> Morning morning!
<mazal> Hi Kilos , TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> How are you doing on this lovely Tuesday?
<mazal> Okish and you ?
<mazal> TheMurdz, I really like your courier's communication. Got a sms 7am this morning reminding me that delivery is today between 8am and 4pm. I like these guys , one knows what to expect when
<TheMurdz> That's really impressive. I'm even impressed. 
<mazal> That must be at least 4 sms in total since the weekend. If someone forget it's their own fault
<Kilos> hi mazal TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> Heya Kilos
<mazal> Oom I struggled this morning :(
<mazal> Had only 2g and that is dog slow
<Kilos> ai!
<mazal> Then attached the 2 external antennas , now it's better
<mazal> Back on 3g
<Kilos> if a router has 2 antenna use them both
<mazal> And 1 update is finished :P
<Kilos> they are there for a reason
<mazal> A bunch to go
<Kilos> do 1 a day
<Kilos> night
<mazal> Just 3 to go actually. 8gig , 7gig and 2.5gig
<Kilos> im not sure about router antanna design but i think the 2 make up a dipole
<mazal> I expected worse after 6 weeks offline
<mazal> I go have breakfast , l8tr
<Kilos> even on a yagi, every element is needed to perform properly
<mazal> TheMurdz, I received this now:
<mazal> https://bin.snyman.info/mmm5k9dz
<mazal> By "mobile device" does it mean I can put it in a router , or does it have to be a phone ?
<TheMurdz> Ahh alright. Mobile device defines anything with a sim slot. So this could be a router as well.
<mazal> kewl
<mazal> No need to call anybody ?
<mazal> Ok and just received another sms that delivery is today. Shees these guys make sure I am aware of it :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> just sit there quietly and wait
<mazal> Ek raak vreesbevange oom , ek is nie gewoond aan sulke diens nie
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok onto the next little to-do item. R300 of PSN credit that must be spend asap
<TheMurdz> Any guys in here from Liquid Telecom?
<inetpro> TheMurdz: not that I'm aware of, why?
<inetpro> good mornings everyone
<Kilos> hi inetpro 
<pavlushka> Good morning inetpro !
<TheMurdz> Morning morning! Wanted to chat to them about the za.archive.ubuntu.com. It's giving some unpleasantly slow connectivity from MTN's side.
<inetpro> interesting
<Kilos> TheMurdz try switching to another repo
<TheMurdz> Cool, Will give that a shot.
<inetpro> Kilos: that won't solve the problem
<Kilos> nope not if its mtn holding it back
<inetpro> ...
<chesedo> Morning all
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> inetpro do you remember to the link that maia gave us for all the pics and banners and stuff
<Kilos> let karl go wonder through that lot as well
<inetpro> Kilos: ask her
<Kilos> eish
<Kilos> she very busy man
<inetpro> I have no idea what you're on about and one email will not kill her
<inetpro> oh and I'm not busy anyway
<Kilos> man you know all those drawings and cake pics and banner stuffs
<Kilos> yes we know you only start work when everyone else goes home
<inetpro> Kilos: you mean her blog?
<inetpro> http://maiatoday.blogspot.co.za/
<Kilos> mailing her
<Kilos> i think i gave the link to maaz but cant remember what i called it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> inetpro she says I uploaded all of our ubuntu assets on this site. http://spreadubuntu.org/ You could also find some official versions of the mascots and logos on the ubuntu wiki itself if I remember correctly.
<mazal> Oom Kilos , I have another question
<mazal> Telscum gave me 2 numbers 081 180 and 081 183 for problem reports. Are those free numbers when you call from a Telkom sim ?
<Kilos> yes from a telkom sim mazal 
<mazal> Dankie
<Kilos> 183 is supposed to got to the data peeps
<mazal> They said 180 is accounts and 183 technical
<Kilos> but often you it is a help desk that then puts you through
<Kilos> 180 is where you get airtime and buy data from fone
<TheMurdz> 10210 I think is free from a telkom landline.
<Kilos> *180#
<Kilos> if you are using a telkom sim you use 180 and 183
<TheMurdz> ^^
<Kilos> no need for 081 in front
<mazal> Oi , the courier is lost
<mazal> Phoned me now
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And the directions was so clear
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> TheMurdz here comes you next customer
<Kilos> when he gets voda to connect
<TheMurdz> :D! Just going to be AFK for a little while, feel free to send me a DM if needed, otherwise, I'll respond when I get back.
<Kilos> cool ty
<superfly> TheMurdz: by the way, we broke CI nicely
<superfly> On Friday
<mazal> Ok , it arrived , so what did they say , follow the instructions on the pack and put it in router
<mazal> First thing I wonder , the guy just dropped it off , he didn't do RICA
<Kilos> put it in a fone and call them
<mazal> This thing must go into a phone it seems
<Kilos> router uses sam sim
<Kilos> same
<mazal> There is one step that one must dial
<Kilos> look for man pages
<Kilos> hehe
<mazal> Oooh , this aint working
<bushtech_> Hi Kilos chatted to TheMurdz already. Now to get the location of closest mtn tower out of mtn to align Yagi
<Kilos> aha
<bushtech_> we'll see what mtn's level of paranoia is
<Kilos> good luck that can be quite tricky at times
<mazal> **sigh**
<mazal> " There is a problem with your number
<bushtech_> yep, did eventually get that out of voda
<Kilos> easiest is to ride with a mtn fone and watch the signl get stronger
<Kilos> then when you have 5 bars the tower should be vivible
<mazal> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Kilos> what nou mazal 
<mazal> This thing ain't working
<mazal> Their 3rd step fails with error " There is a problem with your number "
<Kilos> put it in a fone and call mtn or afrihost
<bushtech_> works in town but here where there is few roads it gets tricky
<Kilos> igt most likely needs to be ricaed still
<Kilos> oh no dirt bike
<bushtech_> isn't there a time lag on the sim activations sometimes
<Kilos> 24 hours they say but mine have been instant
<bushtech_> and get shot for being mistaken as a rhino poacher
<Kilos> they will want to see proof of residence i think
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> ok then try get the grid co-ords from them
<bushtech_> yep, sent them a mail
<inetpro> stupid pepperflashplugin-nonfree!!!!
<inetpro> what flash plugin do you guys install?
<bushtech_> no idea. I see the pepperflashplugin is for Chrome which I don't use
<inetpro> bushtech_: it works for Firefox also, but....
<inetpro> every time there's an update it requires manual intervention because of the way it downloads a file outside of the apt processes
<inetpro> e.g., if you're behind a proxy you need to set the proxy environment before you run the upgrade
<inetpro> can't remember now which plugin I used before which did not need this intervention 
<bushtech_> never needed to install a flashplugin. what do you need it for?
<bushtech_> is something not playing?
<inetpro> bushtech_: make no mistake I avoid flash where ever possible and stopping it by default with flashblock, sadly some annoying sites still need it
<inetpro> bushtech_: for example: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<inetpro> oh and Kilos, you can always search through the factoids on Maaz
<inetpro> e.g., Maaz: search for values containing materials
<Kilos> Maaz: search for values containing materials
<Maaz> Kilos: ubuntu materials [1]
<Kilos> Maaz ubuntu materials
<Maaz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Materials  http://spreadubuntu.org/
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> inetpro have a couple of cups of coffee , you start working soon
<Kilos> ohi superfly thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi there Mariusoft nice to see you back again
<Kilos> and anton_may as well also too
<inetpro> Kilos: are you not supposed to go sleep now?
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Maaz thank you
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<inetpro> can't have coffee before sleep time
<Kilos> coffee doesnt keep me awake
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<anton_may> do what?
<Kilos> i dunno
<anton_may> <Kilos> and anton_may as well also too
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> nice to see you back also as well too
<anton_may> heidi ho
<Kilos> should just be as well but i add stuff at times to make clever peeps think
<anton_may> i'm here, just busy fighting with neotel in regards to heavy packet loss on one of their routers
<Kilos> ai!
<anton_may> one of their peering routers to the saix backbone. so I guess I will not be winning this fight
<Kilos> anton_may can you not bypass it?
<anton_may> ja, I have an open ADSL line, this is for our hosted exchange. Waiting for the hosting company to add our IP to their FW. Have already set our FW up with new routing rules.
<anton_may> Hosted pabx i mean
<Kilos> ok
<chesedo> hi Kilos, how are you this morning :D?
<Kilos> good ty and you chesedo 
<chesedo> good good ty
<Kilos> struggling some with stupid xp pc
<Kilos> bad sector in bood sector
 * chesedo just got news that the scope showdown results will be announced tomorrow - am a bit excited
<Kilos> now im trying to copy paste whats needed to make it have everything to an ubuntu drive
<Kilos> haha what you hoping to win
<chesedo> not first (seriously)
<chesedo> 2nd and 3rd positions are ubuntu phones...
<chesedo> and then there is the innovations price
<Kilos> wow that could be cool
<thatgraemeguy> hi :)
<inetpro> w00t!?
<inetpro> chesedo: you enetered into a competition there?
<inetpro> entered as well
<chesedo> lol, ja man
<inetpro> nice! Sounds like you're having fun... 
<inetpro> hope you win that phone
<inetpro> or better
<chesedo> yea had (it was in Feb) - still have to work on some improvements
<inetpro> what is first price?
<chesedo> System 76 Meerkat - https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/showdown/
<inetpro> cool
<Kilos> good luck chesedo 
<Kilos> when will you know
<chesedo> ty Kilos, tomorrow
<Kilos> wow no join/psrts today
<Kilos> what happened to the internet
<mazal> ai I am struggling
<Kilos> with what mazal 
<mazal> Trying to get the afrihost sim working in my vodacom dongle
<mazal> seems impossible
<mazal> Aparently the dongle software only recognizes vodacom sims
<Kilos> the voda dongle works with an mtn sim in hey?
<Kilos> didnt you try it with an mtn sim??
<mazal> No was with my phones sim that is vodacom
<Kilos> http://vodafone.intelliresponse.com/index.jsp?requestType=NormalRequest&source=2&id=2029&sessionId=179a284f-4c0e-11e5-88b0-6becd5f4e34f&question=How+do+I+unlock+my+USB+modem
<Cryterion> mazal, no pin barrier on the afrihost sim?
<Kilos> there is a gsm site somewhere that gives you the unlock code after you give them the imei number
<Kilos> put the sim in your fone and turn off pins if there is one
<mazal> Cryterion nope
<Kilos> did you rica it mazal 
<Cryterion> checked that the sim is working in a phone?
<mazal> Cryterion, yep , works fine in router
<Cryterion> hmmm
<mazal> Ai , and it's illigal , they may not even lock it
<Cryterion> true
<Cryterion> but they still do
<mazal> ^&%$&$
<Cryterion> only vodacom as far as I know
<Cryterion> internet devices, but not phones
<Cryterion> think the illegal part only relates to phones
<mazal> Oh well , there goes that plan
<Kilos> what modem?
<mazal> k3772-z
<Kilos> what make
<Kilos> maaz google gsm usb modem unlock
<Maaz> Kilos: "Huawei USB modem Unlock, Unlock USB 3G Modem, Unlock ..." http://www.modemunlock.com/ :: "How to unlock CDMA Modem / Dongle for all sim networks - Trickolla" http://www.trickolla.com/2014/03/how-to-unlock-cdma-modem-dongle-for-all.html :: "Huawei E173 Unlocked HSDPA 7.2Mbps GSM 3G USB Modem ..." http://www.amazon.com/Huawei-E173-Unlocked-
<Maaz> HSDPA-7-2Mbps/dp/B0055310KQ :: "KuWFi WIFI Unlocked Portable Pocket Mobile 3G WIFI USB Modem ..." http://www…
<mazal> Doesn't say , is vodafone branded , probably huawei
<Kilos> inside above the sim is a sticker
<Cryterion> zte
<mazal> Nope , nothing
<mazal> I think Cryterion has it. At the very bottom it says ZTE Corporation
<Cryterion> https://routerunlock.com/free-unlocking-tips-for-vodafone-zte-k3770-z-and-zte-k3772-z-modem/
<Cryterion> probably windows based
<Cryterion> you might get some ideas from it
<Cryterion> mazal, are you trying to connect via the vodacom software?
<mazal> Gonna try this: http://unlockmodemfree.biz/free-unlocking-tips-for-vodafone-zte-k3770-z-and-zte-k3772-z-modem/
<Cryterion> maaz: tell mazal text is identical
<Maaz> Cryterion: Righto, I'll tell mazal on freenode
<Cryterion> maaz: botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<bushtech_> maaz:have a dop
<Maaz> bushtech_: *blink*
<Cryterion> He tells to get your own beer btw
<Kilos> haha
<Cryterion> maaz: beer
<Maaz> Cryterion look in the fridge my friend
<bushtech_> yhought he wasn't a real soufeffrican
<Cryterion> kilos you getting better now?
<Kilos> better than what?
<Cryterion> up and about again
<Kilos> hmm...
<mazal> That worked , kewl
<Maaz> mazal: By the way, Cryterion on freenode told me "tell mazal text is identical" 3 minutes and 51 seconds ago
<Kilos> ive been up and about all the time, just some days head thumps 
<Cryterion> ok, just take it easy
<Cryterion> mazal, kwl sorted then
<mazal> So it's a software thing
<Cryterion> yes
<mazal> Cryterion, " text is identical ? "
<mazal> What text
<Cryterion> the site I gave you and the site you used
<Cryterion> I compared and the one's a copy of the other
<mazal> I missed your link sorry
<Cryterion> https://routerunlock.com/free-unlocking-tips-for-vodafone-zte-k3770-z-and-zte-k3772-z-modem/
<Kilos> at least it works
<Cryterion> that's the original I think, the one you used has a missing image
<Cryterion> true
<Kilos> evil move by isp's locking them like that
<mazal> So in ubu , how would it be done ?
<mazal> Or I will rather ask when that day happens , I forget to easy
<Kilos> if its unlocked and working it will work everywhere
<mazal> Will ask how when the time comes , will prob be in that thing you call nm oom :P
<Cryterion> mazal, create a manual dial up connect pointing to the modem, using the following, *99# as number user and pass both as none
<mazal> Does it have apn setting in ubu also ?
<Kilos> yes i just use internet there
<Cryterion> options are there, just use the networks
<mazal> k thanx
<Kilos> you might need afrihost
<Cryterion> that way you're bypassing all the software, I remember playing with doggles on windows, and preferred the manual dial-up
<mazal> I will do now too. Is only for 2 more weeks or so anyway
<Cryterion> the apps were just too annoying
<mazal> Can't wait for 16.04 that I can do this machine
<Cryterion> I waiting as well
<Cryterion> 21st I think is release date
<mazal> I am itching !!! lol. Been more than a yeasr since a install for me
<mazal> Time to break something :)
<Cryterion> lol
<Cryterion> hopefully I get my Raspberry Thurs, then I'm working out ubuntu Mate :)
<mazal> l8tr guys , thanx for the help
<mazal> I go abuse the PS4 now
<Kilos> lol
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos>  nut case
<Cryterion> aren't we all?
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<magespawn> hey Kilos, on my phone so a bit slow
<Kilos> np magespawn you are here
<magespawn> very small screen
<Kilos> we are growing 37 on a weekday
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> soon we 50
<magespawn> cool beans
<chesedo> hi magespawn
<fusionsparc> Growing steadily...:)
<magespawn> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> ive been battling for years fusionsparc 
<Kilos> we grow then shrink again
<Kilos> certain peeps dont want us to reach 50 so chase peeps away when we get too close
<Kilos> whats wrong with this site https://gitlab.com/groups/ubuntuforhope
<Kilos> oh just very slow
<magespawn> brb just switching over to pc
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn> right back
<Kilos> wb lad
<Kilos> wb aquarat you very quiet hey
<magespawn> so Kilos, whats up?
<magespawn> did wolfeyes get the ssh to the server working?
<Kilos> mazal has telkom router and contract and he has afrihost working in his dongle
<Kilos> i think he said something about still needing to set proxies
<magespawn> good news
<Kilos> and the pro is still in strydom mode
<Kilos> and we got some new peeps
<Kilos> dunno when you last were here or who you missed
<Kilos> you know about TheMurdz
<Kilos> and Mariusoft and bushtech_ and that kilos okey
<magespawn> i have been away for awhile
<Kilos> TheMurdz is with afrihost
<Kilos> bushtech_ poaches rhino when no one is watching
<magespawn> i am not fully understanding that?
<Kilos> Mariusoft is new
<Kilos> what dont you understand sir?
<magespawn> TheMurdz, is that a nick?
<Kilos> yes he is sysadmin or something with afrihost
<Kilos> helped mazal get going
<magespawn> ahh right
<magespawn> handy to have such people around
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> they seem to be quite efficient
<magespawn> who, afrihost?
<Kilos> yes with him pointing fingers
<Kilos> mazal got many smsses about his sim arriving
<Kilos> oh magespawn i got an old ladies xp pc here that the boot sector has packed up and she has tons of family pics and vids she doesnt want to lose
<Kilos> can i just do a reinstall and not change file systems
<Kilos> excuse the win question here
<magespawn> yes you can just do not format the harddrive, the new install should detect the old install
<Kilos> cool ty
<magespawn> if it doesn't then you could have problems
<magespawn> might be better the try a recovery with a live cd/usb, then recover the files to an external harddrive
<Kilos> i have used buntu to copy some stuff in case but not sure what all i should make copies of
<Kilos> it  doesnt want to work
<magespawn> usually on xp the files are under the user profile 
<Kilos> i tried fixmbr then pc saw drive again
<Kilos> then fixboot and it gives some error
<Kilos> i cant find that user profile
<magespawn> take note of the error and use google
<Kilos> google mainly says backup and get a new drive
<magespawn> might be sound advice
<Kilos> i used seatools and only 1 bad sector
<magespawn> is it a seagate drive?
<Kilos> and of course its right in the boot sector
<Kilos> yes 160g
<Kilos> seatools says it fixed it
<magespawn> then copy the data off, isolate the bad sector, redo the boot sector and mbr and reinstall the os
<Kilos> i have copied lots of folders was just checking if there was anything special to do
<magespawn> not really
<magespawn> hold on
<Kilos> ok
<magespawn>  C:\Users\(User_Name)\
<magespawn> where (User_Name) is the login name
<Kilos> ty ill try find that
<Kilos> im in it from 12.04  atm
<magespawn> it is possible to have things else where, but most people keep all their files there
<magespawn> i have to go now, got a drive to bed, chat later
<Kilos> go well an ty
<mazal-gaming> xp didn't have a users folder did it ?
<mazal-gaming> Wasn't it documents and settings ?
<Kilos> i dont see it no
<mazal-gaming> And in that is the user folder
<Kilos> i have copied the whole docs and settings
<magespawn> might have been, it is going back awhile
<mazal-gaming> yeah , been a while
<mazal-gaming> hi magespawn btw :)
<magespawn> hi mazal-gaming 
<magespawn> cheers all
<mazal-gaming> Ok break over , back to COD :)
<Kilos> cheers magespawn 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<magespawn> /exit/exit
<pavlushka> Hi every one including inetpro !
<pavlushka> Kilos: i've seen you being busy all day, the irc guy!
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> i've given you this name in my mind long before.
<pavlushka> :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> ok Kilos , good for this night! :p
<pavlushka> see ya guys!
<inetpro> hi pavlushka
<inetpro> oh and hi everyone else, as well as the irc dude as well
<pavlushka> inetpro: I have just 1 Q b4 I leave.
<inetpro> yes Kilos, that is you
<Kilos> haha
<inetpro> 1 Q?
<Kilos> pavlushka dont be lazy and use cell abbreviations
<Kilos> question is the word
<inetpro> pavlushka: shoot
<pavlushka> inetpro: how come you figured that link!!?? https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editlocation
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am feeling sleepy, lol
<inetpro> pavlushka: how come or just how?
<pavlushka> ok how?
<inetpro> pavlushka: I've seen the +me documented in some help pages before so I went on a hunt to find it when you had the problem
 * inetpro is a hunter gatherer
<pavlushka> wow, I've seen it again!
<pavlushka> thanks inetpro , good night.
<inetpro> os is that hunter-gatherer?
<inetpro> or*
<pavlushka> inetpro: ???
<Kilos> caveman peep
<inetpro> pavlushka: just fixing my spelling mistake
<Kilos> o+ blood group
<pavlushka> copy , buy guys!
<Kilos> cheers
<inetpro> Kilos: so what did you want to tell me?
<Kilos> me?
<Kilos> hello inetpro my buddy
<inetpro> have you guys noticed the apt upgrade on 14.04?
<Kilos> what apt upgrade
<Kilos> i used apt upgrade this morning
<inetpro> Kilos: do you not look at what gets upgraded?
<Kilos> is there something else added now
<Kilos> lots
<inetpro> not that many man
<Kilos> just explain what you found
<inetpro> the new apt now has more options
<Kilos> even more?
<inetpro> previously you just had very few
<Kilos> libgudev-1.0-0 libpam-systemd libsystemd-daemon0 libsystemd-login0 libudev1
<Kilos>   libudev1:i386 systemd-services udev
<Kilos> those are what shows now to be upgraded
<Kilos> this morning was many
<inetpro> look at this mornings upgrade
<Kilos> too far
<inetpro> Kilos: less /var/log/apt/term.log
<inetpro> or 
<inetpro> tail /var/log/apt/history.log
<Kilos> Log ended: 2016-04-12  21:02:05
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> too much reading
<inetpro> ai!
<Kilos> Upgrade: libsystemd-login0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), systemd-services:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), libsystemd-daemon0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), libgudev-1.0-0:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), libpam-systemd:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), udev:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), libudev1:amd64 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-5ubuntu20.19), libudev1:i386 (204-5ubuntu20.18, 204-
<Kilos> 5ubuntu20.19)
<Kilos> ja less is better
<inetpro> Kilos: was that this morning?
<Kilos> dont ai! me man 
<Kilos> i dunno
<Kilos> thats all it showed
<inetpro> look at the dates man
<Kilos> Start-Date: 2016-04-12  21:01:46
<inetpro> so that is this morning? No
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> anyway apt works so im happy
<Kilos> now may i go sleep please sir
<Kilos> thats you inetpro 
<Kilos> ohi superfly 
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<superfly> hi Kilos
<inetpro> Kilos: are you tired or what?
<Kilos> always ive caught your bug
<inetpro> superfly: please fix him up there
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> fly also tired
<inetpro> oh my
<inetpro> Kilos: good night sir
<Kilos> lol night my friend
<Kilos> see you all tomorrow
 * superfly gets a wrench out
<inetpro> too late now
<inetpro> anyway, the apt upgrade is just a minor update anyway
<chesedo> inetpro: you still got the rest of us curious..
<inetpro> chesedo: haha, you mean with apt?
<chesedo> yes
<inetpro> sorry
<chesedo> :(
<inetpro> only noticed later that it was actually not a big deal... or rather...
<inetpro> difficult to see exactly what changed
<inetpro> aptitude changelog didn't reveal anything
<mazal> Evening
<inetpro> wb mazal
<chesedo> still, what is 'it' that is hard to see?
<inetpro> chesedo: what changed
<inetpro> Maaz: is changelogs.ubuntu.com up?
<Maaz> inetpro: Yes, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ is up
<inetpro> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<chesedo> inetpro: maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+changelog , but which version
<inetpro> following URL has a 503 error: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/a/apt/apt_1.0.1ubuntu2.5/changelog
<chesedo> mine on 1.0.10.2-ubuntu1
<inetpro> Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS version of apt is 1.0.1ubuntu2.12
<chesedo> so https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+changelog#detail_apt_1.0.1ubuntu2.5
<mazal> Sleep well guys
<mazal> night
<inetpro> chesedo: so that would be at http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/apt
<chesedo> ok, seems like will have to wait for that page to come up
<inetpro> wait... 
<inetpro> I found it with the help of your link: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/1.0.1ubuntu2.12
<inetpro> thanks
<chesedo> np
<inetpro> gets very confusing with all the different releases
 * chesedo also logs of for the night
<chesedo> at least i only keep track of the latest
<chesedo> s/of/off/
<inetpro> good night chesedo
<inetpro> chesedo: I was actually hoping that the autoremove option amongst others would be available now on 14.04 but sadly is not there
<superfly> hey chesedo
<superfly> oh, he's gone already
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-13
<Kilos> morning peeps
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<Kilos> and bushtech inetpro and others
<mazal> Ugh....moeg........
<mazal> Die middernag ding werk nie so lekker met my nie
<Kilos> night surfer moeg?
<Kilos> haha
<mazal> yep
<mazal> Maar die updates is darem klaar......vir nou
<Kilos> mooi
<mazal> Dink ek moet big blue nou sommer afhaal van die netwerk af totdat ek weer slaap ingehaal het
<mazal> Nou net 3 probleme oor dan kan als uitgesort wees
<Kilos> wat nou nog
<mazal> Telscum het nou nog nie my kanselasie gedoen op die adsl nie. Is al meer as 'n maand
<mazal> Telscum het nog nie my account reggemaak nie ( Bill my vol al het ek Feb laas werkende lyn gehad )
<mazal> En dan 'n groot pyn , ek sit nog steeds sonder warm water in die huis. ( Is al 2 weke )
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> En nou is ek nie by die werk om hulle aan te jaag nie so weet nie wat is hulle plan nie. Is bad sukkel sonder warm water :(
<mazal> Morning anton_may 
<Kilos> hi anton_may 
<anton_may> Bounjourno come se va?
<mazal> uhm..ok...ook so
<Kilos> you speak french
<anton_may> Italiano
<Kilos> poor bush
<Kilos> ah
<anton_may> Married into an Ita family
<Kilos> thats wise for those that enjoy pasta
<anton_may> Yes but not the waist and liver
<mazal> We have Italian memorial here on our terrain
<Kilos> lol
<anton_may> Zandspruit?
<mazal> Zonderwater
<mazal> There was a concentration camp during the war
<anton_may> Ja ok that is where the Ita WW2 soldiers are buried
<anton_may> We go there every year
<mazal> That's where I live and work
<mazal> Just across the hill
<anton_may> Oh ok so you know the PnP in Rayton
<mazal> Yep
<anton_may> Friend has a farm behind Baviaanspoort prison
<anton_may> and also another friend used to live in Cullinan
<mazal> Kewl , small world 
<anton_may> Yip, there was a bar in Rayton that used to frequent. Closed now
<mazal> Oi , some more updates
<mazal> Thought it was finished now ai !
<mazal> I need a " Make sure you do everything now " button
<Kilos> oh my no dvd's this release
<Kilos> will be usb sticks
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> Kilos, you mean there will be no dvd iso ?
<Kilos> yeah looks like they gonna supply the iso on usb sticks
<mazal> That sucks
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> dvds are on the way out
<Kilos> same as cds went
<Kilos> soon only videos will be on dvd
<mazal> Bad decision that
<Kilos> i dont mind, this writers is broken anyway
<mazal> They assume everyone will know how to take an iso to usb and how to setup their bios for usb booting
<Kilos> but of course you will be able to download the iso and burn it to dvd yourself
<Kilos> these sticks will be to replace the dvds cannonical shipped 
<mazal> That's what I asked. Will there still be a dvd iso that one can burn yourself ?
<Kilos> yes downloads will be the same
<mazal> Ok then it's fine. Though the dvd iso will not be available anymore
<Kilos> and i thinks the sticks will be small
<Kilos> maybe 2g or 4g
<mazal> Even my own remastered iso's I prefer on dvd. Way more reliable than usb sticks
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i use remaster on stick
<mazal> And I had many issues in the past with ubuntu taking an iso to a stick. Failed many times
<Kilos> did you use unetbootin
<Kilos> i havent had one fail
<mazal> Can't remember that app's name , but isn't very reliable
<mazal> No the build-in one from Ubuntu
<mazal> Then when that fails I revert to unetbootin and even that one sometime fail
<Kilos> eish
<mazal> The only advantage of stick is the install is way faster from one
<Kilos> i always use unetbootin
<mazal> Trying to remember the build-in app's name , but forgot now
<Kilos> if you format the stick to fat 32 and add the mbr on it it works everytime with unetbootin
<Kilos> usb creator
<mazal> Something like that yes
<Kilos> you first need to open disks and format to mbr
<Kilos> stick must be bootable
<mazal> DVD easier. Put in , burn , done
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> And cheaper
<mazal> For multiple difirent iso's
<Kilos> i think small sticks are going to be phased out soon
<Kilos> so they will be very cheap when bought in bulk
<Kilos> can you still buy 2g sticks
<mazal> Not a fan of sticks at all. They only good for good transfer of small files from one pc to another
<mazal> quick*
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> i made a working ubuntu on one and ian still uses it at customers
<mazal> Way too slow
<Kilos> slow yes
<mazal> Did that once , never again
<Kilos> will be better with usb3
<mazal> Then I rather do it properly and use a external hdd
<Kilos> same thing
<Kilos> just faster
<mazal> No , hdd way faster than stick
<Kilos> and much more expensive
<mazal> Much more versitile also
<Kilos> when usb3 is the standard you wont worry about speed anymore
<Kilos> usb2 is whats so slow
<mazal> Either way , I will stick to DVD for iso's I want to keep
<Kilos> yes i have many of old ubuntu releases but they not of any use really
<mazal> But I guess it isn't long before you won't be able to buy dvd drives anymore
<mazal> I despise the laptops that already comes out without them
<Kilos> things are changing too fast for older people
<mazal> It makes one struggle that's the problem. Reduces options
<Kilos> we are creatures of habit
<mazal> It doesn't make anything better
<Kilos> external dvds work well though
<mazal> Now when said laptop breaks down you can't use your dvd boot tools for example
<Kilos> i tried ians one, works kiff
<mazal> It reduces options and makes work more and harder
<mazal> Doesn't improve anything
<Kilos> we dont have much choice
<mazal> One thing I have seen many times is that change does not always equal better
<mazal> I needs coffee , have babelas and don't even drink
<superfly> mazal: that's how I feel every morning -_-
<mazal> Oi
<mazal> I'm too old for the midnight thing man
<mazal> maaz what's for breakfast
<Maaz> mazal: *blink*
<mazal> I wonder where is TheMurdz today ?
<chesedo> morning Kilos mazal anton_may inetpro superfly and all others
<mazal> Morning chesedo 
 * mazal goes to recover some zzzzzzzzzzz's
<superfly> chesedo: morning
<superfly> chesedo: to answer your question: https://debconf16.debconf.org/get-involved/
<chesedo> ty superfly
<Kilos> hi chesedo superfly 
<superfly> hi Kilos
<anton_may> wazzup chesedo
<chesedo> Books and self anton_may?
<anton_may> sorting out a corrupt mysql db
<chesedo> ouch
<theblazehen> anton_may: What happened to it?
<theblazehen> Hi guys
<superfly> sup theblazehen
<theblazehen> Hey superfly how's things going?
<superfly> theblazehen: going
<superfly> at work we've been working on our continuous integration/deployment system recently
<superfly> we're using Go.CD and Docker
<mazal> Telscummmmmmmmmmm !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<mazal> Will this battle never end
<superfly> gotten to the point where we build the docker images for our system using GoCD in a docker container
<superfly> mazal: no
<mazal> *sigh*
<mazal> How hard can it be for one person to just do their work , nothing more , nothing fancy , nothing great , just their job
<mazal> In contrast Afrihost , I logged a call an hour ago. They replied and sorted the problem already. Done.
<mazal> Shees
<chesedo> hi theblazehen
<kmf> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> superfly: which base image are you guys using?
<chesedo> oh hi kmf
 * chesedo has been using alpine since learning about it at last SFD
<chesedo> wow just saw your Ubuntu for Hope launch and release party
<Langjan> Hi guys  
<Langjan> relax Kilos ek het niks gebreek nie...
<Kilos> haha hi Langjan 
<Langjan> hoe gaan dit my vriend? enige goeie nuus?
<Kilos> nog niks gehoor nie
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> ai!
<Langjan> Maak jy nog vuur onder hulle gaaie?
<Kilos> ek sal maandag weer begin
<Kilos> maar dis weer weke van ongeantwoorde eposse
<Langjan> inetpro, hoe gaan dit met jou bome?
<Kilos> die blare loop weer uit
<Kilos> goggas het eiers gele vir volgende jaar
<Langjan> Ja hulle moet die bome stimuleer om beter te groei
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> en kos verskaf vir die voëls
<Langjan> en die geitjies en kogelmanders en ape
<Kilos> hopelik eet die voels al die eiers
<Langjan> nee man dan is daar nog 'n spesie op die bedreigde lys
<Kilos> mooi
<Kilos> ek glo in peste verwyder
<Kilos> sukkel nog kwaai met vensters
<Langjan> wat is peste? Mense is die ergste
<Langjan> Vensters?
<Kilos> die ding voor buntu
<Kilos> engelse vensters
<Langjan> O ou Bill se gemors? 
<Kilos> ja daai ding
<Langjan> Vensters van hekke
<Langjan> ai wat doen jy daar?
<Kilos> probeer n xp pc reg maak, maar sukkel kwaai
<Kilos> en pas 30 skape op laat hulle nie kruie eet nit
<Kilos> nie
<mazal> Om Kilos is hier nie dop iewers nie , het dit nodig
<mazal> Hi Langjan 
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Telscum maak vir my klaar
<mazal> Het skoon vergeet waarmee ek besig was die clowns my gebel het
<anton_may> The vm was off for some reason, all fixed now
<Langjan> hi mazal, jammer ek het eers gaan middagete nuttig 
<Langjan> Julle manne moet die dag verder geniet
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd fusionsparc 
<Kilos> mazwen jy
<Kilos> ai!
<fusionsparc> Hey Kilos
<fusionsparc> How's you're week?
<Kilos> bit busy so far
<Kilos> dont even get to have my afternoon ballie nap
<superfly> I need one of those
<fusionsparc> what the temp. like there?
<Kilos> 29°c
<fusionsparc> ok, thats mild for that region.. :)
<Kilos> na its near winter
<Kilos> we even had some 40+ this summer
<fusionsparc> would believe that, winter is probably our spring...
<Kilos> autumn yeah
<Kilos> where are you again?
<fusionsparc> Pta
<Kilos> oh same place
<Kilos> i think we could have a cold one this year
<Kilos> some black frosts
<fusionsparc> Might be so...been getting chilly sooner than usual...
<Kilos> yeah
<fusionsparc> brb
<magespawn> good afternoon
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Cryterion skokkk 
<Kilos> everyday i think i know a bit more then wake up to find i know lots less
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> What oom struggling with ?
<Kilos> long story about xp
<Kilos> couldnt do recovery or reinstall as drive wasnt seen
<Kilos> the drive refused to repair or even reinstall, so i thought ill install xp on to one of my drives but its sata, then i connected her ide drive so i could use it as d drive and transfer all her stuff over
<Kilos> and pc booted to the faulty drive and reboots fine with my drive removed
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> so what did i fix
<Kilos> i like to know when i do something
<mazal> Sounds like that drive is sick
<Kilos> running a full chkdsk on it now
<Kilos> yes boot sector went back
<Kilos> irrecoverable error
<Kilos> s/back/bad
<Kilos> even seatools couldnt fix it
<Kilos> so what did
<Kilos> magic
<Kilos> i didnt even say magic smagic 
<Kilos> kom sie kom sa en siedaar
<Kilos> nou sal die tannie dink ek is slim
<Kilos> ai!
 * Cryterion thinks xp is microsofts 4th worst os
<Kilos> oh is there actually a worst one
<Cryterion> 7, 8 and 10 is 1st atm
<Kilos> ai!
<Cryterion> I'd rather work with xp than 7
<Kilos> you are brave
<Kilos> i wish someone would bring me a buntu pc to fix
<pavlushka> Hello every one!!!
<mazal> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello mazal !
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> tomorrow is our Bengali New year!!! \o/
<Kilos> have a happy new year
<pavlushka> Thank you Kilos , Shuvo Nobo Borsho!
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<MaNI> ping squish102 - do you still freight forward? :p
<pavlushka> Goodnight guys!
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-14
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> oh and a special good morning to chesedo 
<inetpro> congratulations on your winning scope 
<inetpro> The winners of the Ubuntu Scopes Showdown 2016 have been announced! Congratulations to Roman Shchekin, Ricardo Silva, Michael Weimann and Pieter Engelbrecht for your winning scopes, and to all participants for your efforts! More details can be found at https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/04/13/ubuntu-scopes-showdown-here-are-winners/
<anton_may> Good morning all.
<pavlushka> Good morning everyone!
<pavlushka> good morning inetpro !
<pavlushka> Kilos: শূভ নববর!
<Kilos> morning pavlushka and all others
<anton_may> morning
<pavlushka> শূভ নববর! to all
<pavlushka> শূভ নববরষ! to all
<pavlushka> Kilos: শূভ নববরষ!
<pavlushka> Morning anton_may !
<Kilos> i dont understand that pavlushka 
<anton_may> Bounjorno Pavlushka
<Kilos> and im not going to used google translate
<mazal> Mornings
<pavlushka> Kilos: Happy New year in Bengali,:)
<mazal> maaz tell TheMurdz Give me a shout when you have time , have some feedback for you
<Maaz> mazal: Okay, I'll tell TheMurdz on freenode
<mazal> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello mazal !
<mazal> http://www.webupd8.org/2016/04/ubuntu-1604-lts-to-offer-updates-via.html
<mazal> I like this part " a snap package contains all of its dependencies "
<thatgraemeguy> mornings
<Kilos> hi thatgraemeguy 
<mazal> Morning thatgraemeguy 
<mazal> More oom Kilos 
<mazal> What do you guys think of that snap packages ( as described in the link I pasted )
<thatgraemeguy> sounds like the way OS X distributes apps
<thatgraemeguy> it's bloaty and unnecessary IMHO
<thatgraemeguy> if 15 apps all depend on library X which is 200MB, then you have to download the 200MB 15 times, once in each snap bundle
<mazal> hmmm , good point
<MaNL> so same as how windows ends up in practice as well then
<thatgraemeguy> If you say so.... I wouldn't know, thankfully :)
<mazal> I wonder how they will implement it , will the user have a choice between the deb or snap when installing something
<MaNI> the idea seems to be that you use the snap for when the deb isn't available - or something along those lines
<MaNI> though I'm curious if the system will actually know this and handle it elegantly if the deb then does become available later
<mazal> Time will tell I guess
<MaNI> I mean otherwise it is no different from just downloading a .run like some software companies put out :p Except with a trendier name
<superfly> good evening everyone
<superfly> including kmf
<kmf> heh
<kmf> hi
<superfly> kmf: I sent a mail to Obsidian about sponsoring DebConf via the contact form on the site last night
<kmf> superfly .... thanks send it throught to marketing@ ....
<kmf> I'm on that liost
<kmf> s/liost/list
<TheMurdz> Morning gents!
<superfly> hi TheMurdz
<thatgraemeguy> that's presumptuous of you! :P
<superfly> kmf: OK
<Kilos-> hi guys, anyone having probs connecting on telegram or is it just me?
<Kilos-> laptop and pc no connection
<Kilos-> have they been hacked at last
<chesedo> morning all
<Kilos-> hi chesedo 
<chesedo> and ty inetpro and happy new year pavlushka
<pavlushka> chesedo: thanks, :)
<chesedo> thatgraemeguy: snaps also do not have to ship with their debs (can still specify them as debs)... it is more for when the snap will rely on a new version of a debendency that is not going to be in the repos
<chesedo> I personally love how a update will not download the whole snap, but only the parts that changed
<superfly> Kilos-: yes, we are too
<Kilos-> ty superfly 
<superfly> Kilos-: it seems to be working again
<Kilos-> still dead here
<Kilos-> cant even get online with the webchat
<Kilos-> the odd message goes through 
<Kilos-> telkom tech has just been here and reckons there have been many complaints about the speed, so going to advise tower upgrade
<Kilos-> yay
<bushtech> Kilos-: holding thumbs for you. Vodacom advised me of the same last year. Nothing yet
<MaNI> some residents association or other will probably block the upgrade :p
<superfly> Kilos-: https://twitter.com/telegram/status/720529325959835648
<Kilos-> the prob is that the tech just sends in a report and someone else has to approve the cost
<Kilos-> i go see superfly 
<Kilos-> hee hee added my 2 cents worth
<Kilos-> where is MENA
<superfly> Middle East North Africa
<Kilos-> ty
<Kilos-> uh oh 
<Langjan> Hi guys
<Kilos-> what broke
<Langjan> uhoh
<Kilos-> ohi Langjan 
<Kilos-> hehe
<Langjan> me broke, loan?
<Kilos-> join the family
<Langjan> hi there Kilos- 
<Langjan> Mens moet niks weggooi nie, nie eens 'n strepie nie...
<Kilos> bushtech my speed is ok today
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5249881738
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> hoe gaan dit daar Langjan 
<Langjan> Goed dankie Kilos - sjoe jou spoed lyk goed
<Kilos> ja en ek kerm vir nog
<Langjan> Myne loop gewoonlik so net onder 2 MBps
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> joune is naby aan 10
<Kilos> yay telegram fixed it seems
<Langjan> telegram? Did not know they still existed
<Kilos> its a chat tool Langjan 
<Kilos> very lekker 
<Kilos> fast and secure
<Langjan> like xchat?
<Kilos> https://telegram.org/
<Kilos> you get telegram-desktop for you pc
<Langjan> If we have different tools we will lose contact?
<Kilos> ill always be here man
<Kilos> use telegram to aus to my girls and to ian
<Kilos> you can have group chats as well
<Kilos> and it works in pidgin
<Langjan> whats pidgin? Posduiwe?
<Kilos> and works on anything that can go to the internet
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> pidgin is in the repos
<Kilos> instant messaging from all the other things all in one place
<Kilos> keep up old man
<Langjan> Why do I have you?
<Kilos> haha ok
<Kilos> pidgin can do off the record chats as well for sectret stuff
<Kilos> secret
<Kilos> so does telegram if one side is using an android device
<Kilos> pidgin gives the option for start secret chat
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> Telegram Messenger
<Kilos> liked your Tweet.
<Langjan> mine? which one
<Kilos> mine man
<Kilos> thats what twit place says
<Kilos> whats broken Langjan ??
<Langjan> Hey Kilos  you there? This pidgin wants to fly but dont know where to
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> dont you know anyone on mxit or msn or aim or telegramd
<Langjan> no, except maybe you
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> keep up man
<Langjan> No, why? I have enough to keep me busy
<Kilos> how do you stay in contact with your kids in aus
<Kilos> apart from skype
<Langjan> via whatsapp, email, FB and skype
<Kilos> you have to keep up with the kids
<Kilos> ai! fb
<Kilos> eek
<Kilos> your kids must have android fones and tablets
<Kilos> tell them to get telegram mesesnger in the app store
<Kilos> nothing you use is secure
<Langjan> secure from?
<Kilos> hi chesedo 
<Kilos> from other peeps listening in or reading
<superfly> Kilos: looks like Telegram is back online
<Kilos> skype keeps records of everything too
<Kilos> yes superfly its working fine again
<Kilos> pidgin bing bonged me when it came online
<Kilos> Langjan with telegram when you finished chatting you delete your chat and same other side then there is no record of it anywhere
<Langjan> So telegram is sitting in my archive manager and pidgin wants to fly, where do I go from here?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> lets get you links
<Langjan> which golf course?
<Kilos> https://github.com/majn/telegram-purple
<Langjan> What do I do there? 
<Kilos> once installed you will see in pidgin when you add someone from telegram you enter their cell number there
<Kilos> and if they are online you can chat instantly
<zipper> How are you humans doing?
<Kilos> good ty zipper and you
<zipper> Kilos: Signal is secure.
<zipper> Telegram is not.
<Kilos> what isnt?
<zipper> Telegram isn't secure
<Kilos> why not
<Kilos> you can explain, i go chase sheep out of herb garden
<Kilos> or give a link that explains why it isnt secure
<Langjan> Looks way too complicated to my liking
<Kilos> they offered 200K in dollars to anyone that can crack it
<Kilos> what now Langjan 
<Kilos> one setup pidgin rocks
<Kilos> once
<Langjan> I have more than enough to keep me occupied
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> What is GitHub? 
<Kilos> funny place where peeps work on stuff
<chesedo> or more accurately a repo for git version controlled stuff (much like launchpad)
<mazal> Ok then , now I have so many connection I almost have one for each device
<mazal> Hi Langjan , zipper , superfly , chesedo
<mazal> Oom Kilos , guess what happened this morning
<Kilos> what mazal 
<mazal> Telkom came and fixed my landline
<mazal> Now I have 3 connections hehehehe
<mazal> The cancellation department still didn't do their work and cancel the service , so technitians decided to fix the line
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> Here this response of where they found the problem:
<mazal> And I qoute
<Kilos> well now you cant complain about being offline anymore
<mazal> The flat next door cut off the cable.
<Kilos> oh my
<mazal> When asked why they said and I qoute " We didn't know what this cable does so we cut it off "
<Kilos> hahaha
<mazal> Can you believe that !
<Kilos> nice neighbours to have
<mazal> no comment
<mazal> I go shower , l8tr
<chesedo> mazal: does their power cable run through your department by any change :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> maybe thats why no hot water
<mazal> chesedo, don't be giving me ideas :)
<Kilos> oh my the pro went
<Kilos> oh wb inetpro 
<Kilos> whats with you quassel peeps
<Kilos> inetpro i noticed apt does kernel stuff as well
<inetpro> what's this thing about kernel stuff you are talking about?
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> headers and such man
<Kilos> now i gotta go to desktop and see what
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> linux packages
<inetpro> some packages need 'apt upgrade' others need 'apt dist-upgrade'
<Kilos> but aptitude does them all
<Kilos> maybe ill stick with aptitude
<thatgraemeguy> upgrade only upgrades packages where such upgrade would not remove other packages or pull in new packages
<inetpro> Kilos: with aptitude you also get safe-upgrade and full-upgrade
<thatgraemeguy> dist-upgrade will also upgrade packages that remove existing packages or pull new dependencies
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> and if i use synaptic and let that upgrade?
<Kilos> will that do all
<thatgraemeguy> then you tell us....
<thatgraemeguy> you're the only one that uses that GUI nonsense :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> ok
<inetpro> thanks thatgraemeguy
<Kilos> i have always used aptitude
 * Kilos sulks
<Kilos> too much to remember
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> 2nd day no ballie nap
<thatgraemeguy> been up since 2.30ish, could do with a nap o_O
<Kilos> ouch why
<thatgraemeguy> I do 03:00-05:00 neighbourhood watch patrol on tuesday and thursday
<Kilos> good man
 * Kilos doffs hat
<thatgraemeguy> and when I can on weekends
<Kilos> i think thats how you say it
<thatgraemeguy> well look at that
<thatgraemeguy> not often a boertjie teaches a soutie an english phrase... ;-)
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> i am english man
 * thatgraemeguy doffs his hat at Kilos 
<thatgraemeguy> oh, lol
<thatgraemeguy> ok then
<Kilos> hehe
<thatgraemeguy> there you teach me something else
<Kilos> just grew up amongst van der merwes
<thatgraemeguy> yip same
<thatgraemeguy> I even married one
<thatgraemeguy> now I have 2 little ones
<thatgraemeguy> the english is weak all around me :-o
<Kilos> they have some cute chicks
<Kilos> or had in my young days
<Kilos> many are fat today i see
<Kilos> even in school
<Kilos> hi spinza you have been quiet
<Kilos> later all, shepherd duties
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz flips the salt-timer
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> hi aquarat 
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> hi Cryterion 
<Cryterion> heya Kilos
<Cryterion> Tor browser has some serious privacy bugs atm
<inetpro> good morning everyone 
<inetpro> what do you do if you mounted a partition on /usr accidentally? 
<inetpro> kom nou oom Kilos, jy kan mos nie vir my so ignoreer nie 
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> skuus man was besig om maag te vul
<Kilos> sudo umount
<inetpro> gaan nie werk nie 
<inetpro> sudo is onder /usr 
<Kilos> then become root and umount it
<Kilos> sudo -i
<Kilos> holy moly man, how can you ask me such heavy questions
<Kilos> im only an appy geek remember
<Kilos> hi kfm
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> kmf 
<Kilos> Mariusoft hoekom so stil?
<Kilos> dont be shy, join in the madhouse chats
<kmf> Hi Kilos 
<inetpro> Kilos: /usr/bin/sudo
<Kilos> does root not bypass that
<inetpro> if you mount something on /usr all the bin stuff plus more are gone
<Kilos> how did you mount it inetpro ?
<Kilos> by accident of course
<inetpro> yes man
<Kilos> think how
<Kilos> then work out a reverse to it
<inetpro> while you mount it the mount is still active
<Kilos> wht did you mount again
<Kilos> the whole /usr/bin?
<Kilos> or /usr/bin/bla/bla
<Kilos> how did you mount it by accident?
<Kilos> explain carefully
<inetpro> Kilos: say for example mount you do mount /dev/cdrom /usr 
<Kilos> just reboot man
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> that means mount the cdrom with /usr
<Kilos> was that a typo
<inetpro> everything on the CD will be on /usr in stead of the usual system stuffs
<Kilos> yeah i see that now
<inetpro> I didn't do it... was just a trick question for you
<Kilos> wont rebooting solve the prob
<Kilos> whaaaaaaat\
<inetpro> yep, reboot will fix it
<inetpro> :-)
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> well done Kilos
<Kilos> what made you think of trying me like that
<inetpro> haha
<Kilos> here i thought you had made a mistake
<Kilos> see not all your time spent with me has been a waste
<inetpro> Kilos: Top new questions this week at Ask Ubuntu
<Kilos> i actually remember much better than when i started
<Kilos> eeeeeek
<Kilos> you go hunting there to trick me
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/755614/accidentally-mounted-a-partition-on-usr
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> you so evil
<Kilos> torturing me
<inetpro> and here's another one for somone else to answer:
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/756261/accessing-a-lamp-webserver-thats-behind-a-ubuntu-vm-acting-as-a-firewall
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> bushtech_ thats yours ^^
<inetpro> oh you can do it as well if you want Kilos
<Kilos> nno
<Kilos> nonono
<Kilos> i dont play with vm things
<Kilos> if you cant swim you dont jump into the deep end of the pool
<Kilos> but ill look at it
<Kilos> can he use traceroute and tracepath commands there
<Kilos> inetpro that ubuntu vm is what actually
<inetpro> uh, Kilos don't ask me now, I didn't put the question
<Kilos> do you understand it man
<inetpro> am just pointing others to an interesting question
<Kilos> he needs to grant the pc permision to get to the server
<Kilos> is that right
<inetpro> even this one, is another interesting question with no answer, yet
<inetpro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/756393/is-the-lock-screen-secure
<Kilos> one thing at a time man
<Kilos> so i think that other funny thing is needed
 * Kilos thinks
<inetpro> go answer it at askubuntu.com 
<Kilos> the thing you use to aloow one pc to share another ones internet connection'
<Kilos> i asking you
<inetpro> oh my
 * inetpro too tired to think now 
<Kilos> the thing i used to allow one pc to  share net
<inetpro> wb MaNI
<Kilos> when using iptables
<Kilos> funny word
<Kilos> um
<Kilos> something some forward
<MaNI> thanks
<inetpro> Kilos: why so quiet now, is it that difficult?
<Kilos> i cant remember the word
<Kilos> ha
<Kilos> masquerade
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> dnsmasq
<Kilos> but ive closed that link
<Kilos> too heavy for me to work out unless i can see what happening
<inetpro> you are forgiven
<Kilos> you win inetpro i give up
<inetpro> but just today
<Kilos> forgiven for what?
<inetpro> for not helping those dudes man
<Kilos> hahahahaha
<Kilos> you so cheeky
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> sjoe
<inetpro> can't believe you just let them struggle like that
<Kilos> i have enough probs man
<Kilos> seems pakistan also went fb then went to sleep
<inetpro> usually you would ask someone to tell them to come here to get help
<Kilos> yes but you said you are tired
<inetpro> haha slimjan
<Kilos> actually that would be for fly
<Kilos> you think im just a pretty face
<inetpro> ek gaan slaap nou
<inetpro> goeie nag oom
<Kilos> lekker slaap boetie
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-15
<Kilos> morning all
<theblazehen_> Hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi theblazehen_ anton_may inetpro 
<theblazehen_> Kilos: Yeah, it's nat. Need to use iptables masquerade
<Kilos> ty
<theblazehen_> Ah, lookint at yesterdays chat sorry
<anton_may> morning
<Kilos> np theblazehen_ good to know
<theblazehen_> hi anton_may
<Kilos> i go do fence repairs
<anton_may> 'lo theblazehen_
<theblazehen_> How's things going anton_may?
<anton_may> TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<theblazehen_> Haha, yeah. Things are going really great here :D
<anton_may> Just reading on mybb about the poor smuck who rm -Rf his hosting server.....
<theblazehen_> Haha, read the original stack exchange
<theblazehen_> Wiped it all with ansible script
<anton_may> ja well so we all learn. Been there, done that, got the Tshirt.......that is why I have 3 backups
<theblazehen_> Guy told him to make a clone with dd. Mixed if and of. Guess it *does* stand for Disk Destroyer
<theblazehen_> He had backups though.
<theblazehen_> The error was in his backup script 0.o
<anton_may> With great power, comes great responsibility
<theblazehen_> But yeah, 1 backup is 0, 2 is 1, and all that
<anton_may> uh hu
<anton_may> also why some of my db are also 7 days behind in replication to others
<theblazehen_> Eh. Store the binlogs?
<anton_may> Archive server is big :D
<anton_may> Sitting with a few details of each person in the country
<theblazehen_> Ahh.. How many GB?
<theblazehen_> What DB do you use? Mysql, postgres, oracle?
<anton_may> TB's - percona
<anton_may> brb
<theblazehen_> Nice. Just a few GB here, using galera to sync it between 2 nodes with garbd on a third to avoid split brain
<theblazehen_> hi Sxuza
<Sxuza> hey theblazehen_  :)
<Sxuza> how goes things today ?
<Sxuza> tis Friday 
<theblazehen_> Pretty awesome and you?
<inetpro> good mornings
<theblazehen_> hey inetpro
<Sxuza> hey inetpro 
 * Sxuza enjoyed seeing the REDS beating BVB last night on the Europa QF
<Sxuza> theblazehen_  im good thanks 
<mazal> Mornings
<Sxuza> ola mazal  :)
<theblazehen_> hey mazal
<mazal> How goes with everyone
<Sxuza> Cryterion : hey there 
<Sxuza> howst doing m8?
<Sxuza> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/energy/161764-the-first-tesla-powerwall-in-south-africa-photos.html
<Sxuza> some good news 
<Sxuza> would like to hear from these guys in a couple of months after winter 
<anton_may> back....from outer space.....well actually just the server room
<Cryterion> mornings
<anton_may> 'lo Cryterion
<Kilos> hmm...
<Sxuza> ola Kilos  :)
<Kilos> hi Sxuza 
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> internet messed again today
<Kilos> sigh
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5252498172
<bushtech> yeah my new mtn connection has also gone for a ball
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> this is really bad
<Kilos> maybe a seacom crash or something
<Kilos> only ones here with good connection must be fly pro and thatgraemeguy 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> hi Kilos !
<bushtech> can the losses in mtr tell you what is sucky?
<pavlushka> bushtech: not exactly.
<pavlushka> hi bushtech !
<bushtech> thanks pavlushka
<bushtech> hi  pavlushka
<pavlushka> but mtr will give you some idea!
<pavlushka> the first node's loss effects the next nodes sometime!
<Kilos> you should see where the worst breakdown is iirc
<Kilos> i dont have the mtr command anymore that inetpro gave me
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<Kilos> is your net also slow like gprs
<Kilos> bushtech was the mtn connection an improvement
<Kilos> ohi mazal superfly 
<chesedo> hello all
<pavlushka> Kilos: its a tiny great tool.
<Kilos> hi chesedo just check your connection with speedtest.net
<pavlushka> chesedo: Hello
<Kilos> yeah pavlushka but i forgot the switches he gave with it
<pavlushka> Kilos: just suod apt-get install mtr
<Kilos> i have it
<pavlushka> then run like "mtr ip"
<pavlushka> and wanna quit, type "q"
<pavlushka> you can see the ip by "ping address"
<chesedo> Kilos: have to wait for my flash to update...
<Kilos> im sure he added some thing in as well
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> your connection also sick?
<pavlushka> magespawn: goodmorning!
<magespawn> hi pavlushka Kilos 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos magespawn ! lol
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> guys, my days ran out if I get in here, its addictive here, lol
<zipper> Kilos: Oh you wanted proof of telegram's not being secure?
<zipper> Uh hello to those who said hey
<Kilos> yes please
<pavlushka> Kilos: use "mtr -b address"
<pavlushka> hi zipper !
<Kilos> doesnt look bad
<Kilos> no loss anywhere
<Kilos> avg 35.6
<Kilos> worst 184.9
<Kilos> hi TheMurdz 
<TheMurdz> Heya Kilos! It's been a little while. How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and there
<Kilos> youre internet also sick
<TheMurdz> My internet is feeling just fine O_o
<Kilos> normal speedtest?
<Kilos> mine is like gprs
<Kilos> less even
<Kilos> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5252575436
<Kilos> hi eebrah|mobile 
<TheMurdz> http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5252580921
<eebrah|mobile> hi Kilos
<Kilos> evil fibre users
<TheMurdz> :D
<Kilos> haha
<eebrah|mobile> I'd hoped to be an ubuntu-phone user by now
<Kilos> sigh
<eebrah|mobile> what did fibre users do now?
<chesedo> Kilos: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5252584153 - which is on que for me
<Kilos> there speed is wonderful
<Kilos> ai! chesedo 
<Kilos> no updating today
<eebrah|mobile> Kilos: sour grapes? I can get behind that
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> mine was great yesterday
<eebrah|mobile> checked out /ke internet stats for last quarter of 2015 ... we only have 111,000 fiber users ... IN THE WHOLE COUNTRY!
<eebrah|mobile> 99.16 of internet connections over cellular networks
<eebrah|mobile> 99.16%
<eebrah|mobile> Wonder what its like in /za
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> eebrah|mobile there is a meeting in africa channel in 12 days time hey
<eebrah|mobile> cool, i'll alert the others ... hooe they show
<Kilos> having meetings quarterly
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> feel free to add items of interest to the agenda http://is.gd/i0QrUs
 * mazal skiet Kilos met 'n rekkie
<Kilos> ouch
<mazal> More oom :)
<Kilos> more seun
<mazal> Hi everyone
<bushtech> morning mazal
<mazal> Sheees I am being spammed like crazy today with ad sms's
<mazal> Every Friday's story
<Kilos> vodacom
<mazal> RICA , they sell our numbers to telemarketers
<Kilos> ai!
<TheMurdz> Morning!
<mazal> Hi TheMurdz , was looking for you
<chesedo> Hi mazal
<TheMurdz> Heay yea! I noticed the bot side of you. It was fun, then got creepy.
<mazal> hahahaha
<mazal> I just want to make suggestion
<TheMurdz> Sure, soot.
<TheMurdz> Shoot **
<mazal> On that step 3 of your sim starter pack guide. Just add " if you have a data only sim then skip this step "
<TheMurdz> What's section 3 say again?
<mazal> I struggled 2 days with that. Eventually logged a support request , and they said it doesn't work on data only sims
<mazal> So just to make it easier on the user
<TheMurdz> Send me the ticket ID as well with Step 3 and I'll send it to our Branding team as a recc
<mazal> It's the one where you must send a USSD command to give Afrihost permission to manage usage with MTN
 * chesedo looked into this new fibre to home other day and is just out of area, but the plots across the R80 will have soon :(
<mazal> Hang on let me go look for the id
<TheMurdz> I think it's a bit difficult for them, you know, having like 10000 sims in a pile and 2 different types of packaging. I think they're just lazy....
<Kilos> sjoe
<mazal> AQW-904-10655
<mazal> Support answered me swiftly , but if they add it to the instructions one would not have struggled with it in the first place
<chesedo> inetpro: do you live east of the R80 and north of Brits Rd?
<mazal> Other than that it was a pleasent experience , no issues :)
<TheMurdz> Hmm, nice. Well I'm glad support knew what do do with that really haha. But yea, I'll send a recommendation though to the Brand team.
<mazal> maaz you mustn't scare the people
<Maaz> mazal: What?
<mazal> maaz don't be creepy
<Maaz> mazal: What?
 * mazal slaps maaz
<anton_may> https://twitter.com/mysqlboy/status/720911010660499456
<anton_may> for those running nagios
<inetpro> Kilos: mtr -nr -c20 -o "LSD NBAW X" DestinationHostOrIPAddress
<Kilos> ty inetpro 
<inetpro> w00t!?
<Kilos> what
<inetpro> you're not even complaining about all that?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i gotta go move sheep
<inetpro> ai!
<pavlushka> Heya inetpro!!!!!!
<inetpro> goeie more pavlushka
<inetpro> hoe gaan dit?
 * pavlushka clicking finger on the chin.
<inetpro> haha
<pavlushka> :p
<inetpro> I simply asked, how are you doing?
<inetpro> "Why I ditched my mobile operator for Telkom" http://mybroadband.co.za/news/cellular/160480-why-i-ditched-my-mobile-operator-for-telkom.html
<inetpro> if only reception was usable around the country I would recommend that ^^ any time
<MaNI> I wish the WUGs could just expand everywhere - and then all cellphones can just become wifi only
<MaNI> what a great world that would be
<bushtech> There's a lot of real estate ouside the built up areas. Will take a long time to cover them, if ever
<MaNI> thing is I spend maybe about 1% of my life in such areas - and I could honestly probably temporarily live without reception for parts of those periods, now I know its not the same for everyone but I think for a lot of people it is 
<Kilos> wb superfly 
<inetpro> uh oh superfly, what did you break this time?
<inetpro> Kilos: het jy lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> ai! nog n dag sonder slaap
<Kilos> en moet skape weer gann skyf nou nou
 * mazal looks around
<magespawn> later all
<Wolfeyes> good day everyone
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<Wolfeyes> heya kilos
<Kilos-> uh oh
<Kilos-> oh my
<Kilos> Maaz seen georgl
<Maaz> Kilos: georgl was last seen 1 year, 4 months, 4 days, 7 hours and 57 minutes ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2014-12-18 00:34:39 PST], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-02-08 06:06:55 PST
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> bushtech what happened
<Kilos> you not join/parting
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Kilos> ohi superfly when you have time please, QA died
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz thanks
<Maaz> Kilos: No problem
<Kilos> ty superfly 
<bushtech> Kilos: I'm on afrihost now. Prob a bit more stable
<Kilos> yeah thats much better
<Kilos> tomorrow i fone telkom again, this speed sucks
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<pavlushka> good evening magespawn !
<pavlushka> good night guys!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> sleep tight
 * superfly did nothing
<Kilos> i wonder what happened
<Kilos> normally when the die they need manual starting
<Kilos> inetpro ?
<Langjan> Hi guys, Kilos moet die ou mense nie al slaap nie?
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> gewwonlik gaan slaap ek nou maar meer werk nou
<Langjan> wat werk jy so hard?
<Kilos> moet iemand soek wat swahili praat en weet van kinders leer
<Kilos> en kan werk op android goed
<Langjan> eish! wen jy?
<Kilos> nee nog nie maar ek sal. kan miskien n paar weke vat
<Langjan> sterkte
<Kilos> lol dankie
<Langjan> het jy tyd om raad te gee?
<Kilos> hoekom is jy so laat wakker
<Kilos> wat het gebreek
<Kilos> natuurlik man
<Kilos> blind leading the blind
<Langjan> ek het 'n ossewa wat iemand by Volkshulop vir 'n ou tannie bymekaargeskraap het
<Langjan> hy wil nie boot nie
<Kilos> osse is duur deesdae
<Kilos> wat is die ossewa
<Langjan> lmga, ek het een van my ou hardeskywe met xubuntu op hom gesit maar hy lol
<Langjan> hy het vanmiddag geboot maar wil nou niks weet nie
<Kilos> se mooi wat doen dit
<Kilos> geen error message nie?
<Langjan> ok laat ek hom net weet probeer van voor af 
<Langjan> verifying dmi
<Langjan> boot options menu 
<Langjan> enter on ubuntu generic
<Langjan> goes back to verifying dmi, then boot options
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> was it in your pc before
<Langjan> the HD? Yes
<Kilos> different pc with different graphics
<Kilos> try booting from a ubuntu cd or stick
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> I have tried, does not pick up
<Langjan> checked bios boot order is ok
<Kilos> first boot option?
<Langjan> cd rom
<Kilos> and it doesnt boot from it?
<Langjan> nope
<Kilos> i have had some ubuntu drives that go directly in and forget the cdrom thing
<Kilos> have you got a spare hard drive
<Langjan> nope, niot here
<Langjan> not
<Kilos> hmm...
<Langjan> will recovery mode help?
<Kilos> do you want that xubuntu?
<Kilos> you can try that
<Langjan> not really
<Kilos> lets think a bit
<Langjan> recovery mode same result
<Kilos> i normally wipe the drive then pc has no choice but to boot from cdrom
<Langjan> ok how to?
<Kilos> see you have software installed for your pc and not it doesnt recognise the hardware
<Kilos> ok when it gets to grub menu
<Kilos> hit ctrl+F3
<Kilos> that will go to prompt
<Langjan> I think I have a us keyboard, let me try another one
<Kilos> i think its ctrl+F3 or F2
<Kilos> hope its not alt
<Langjan> it now says grub rescue
<Kilos> uh oh
<Kilos> that was hard work
<Kilos> reboot again
<Langjan> then > and flashing cursor
<Langjan> ok its on grubbuut none of the commands you gave has any effect
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> is there no option to boot from command line
<Langjan> I had a command line earlier, dont know how I got to it, will try 
<Kilos> superfly sorry. what keys you press to go to prompt please
<Kilos> ctrl+F3 right?
<superfly> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Kilos> oh ya ty
<Kilos> forgot alt
<Kilos> Langjan ctrl+alt+F1
<Kilos> i use F3
<Langjan> none of those has any effect 
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> lets go sleep, try again tomorrow
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> has her drive got win on it?
<Langjan> no its a drive I put in with xubuntu on it
<Kilos> didnt it have a drive in?
<Langjan> I dont think there is a partition
<Langjan> the guy who put it together did not have a drive
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> are you far from home
<Langjan> no Im at home
<Kilos> ok then tomorrow take a blank drive with and try boot from cd or stick to do an install
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> dont you have a formatted drive to put in there
<Langjan> try to format this drive?
<Kilos> even that one yes
<Langjan> ok will try that thks
<Kilos> then it has to boot from dvd
<Langjan> lekker slaap en dankie maatjie
<Kilos> cdrom is  too small
<Kilos> ok sien jou more oom
<Langjan> cd rom too small?
<Kilos> still a dvdrom in there for the install
<Kilos> have you got xubuntu on cd?
<Langjan> yes somewhere
<Kilos> not on dvd?
<Langjan> no I thought so but cant see it, why?
<Kilos> unity and kde come on dvds
<Kilos> dunno if xubuntu fits on cd still
<Langjan> I have the iso's 
<Kilos> check size
<Langjan> oh ok you mean the drive does not work on dvd?
<Kilos> an iso over 1gig cant work on cd
<Kilos> must be on dvd
<Langjan> ok 
<Langjan> lets sleep over it, will perhaps chat tomorrow
<Langjan> nothing serious
<Langjan> slaap lekker jongman
<Kilos> jy ook dankie oom
<Kilos> sien jou more
<Langjan> Gaaf dankie, jy ook lekker slaap
<magespawn> i am off,good night all
<inetpro> sjoe, hoe gaan dit met die laat slapers? 
<inetpro> Kilos: ja ek praat met jou ook 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> kyk privaat
<Kilos> sien waar drop julle my
<Kilos> i dont get much rest lately
<Kilos> had to start repairing cut fences early this morning already
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night oom k[tab] 
<inetpro> ai tog! 
<bushtech> goodnight inetpro
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-16
<inetpro> good evening everyone 
<Wolfeyes> morning everyone
<zipper> Wolfeyes: Morning
<zipper> :)
<Wolfeyes> How you zipper
<zipper> Doing great
<Wolfeyes> Well that is awesome, where you from zipper?
<Wolfeyes> oh boy
<Wolfeyes> brb
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> morning all
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<Kilos> hi zipper 
<zipper> I got her email address.
<Kilos> cool ty
<Kilos> do you have mine
<zipper> Not at all
<Kilos> or must i rather give you his
<zipper> No requirements
<zipper> I take all forms of contact currenct
<zipper> *currency
<zipper> Let me PM you
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos-> ai! bad connection day it seems
<Kilos> hi kmf 
<Kilos> everyone is either sleeping late or shopping already
<Kilos> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> morning Kilos
<Langjan> Goeiemore manne, lekker geslaap?
<Kilos> more Langjan ja dankie en jy
<Kilos> net gister se buite werk klap kop vandag ietwat
<Kilos> so ek kan stadig wees
<Langjan> eks van voor 4 afop om rugby te kyk
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> Singapore sevens
<Kilos> ek maak hek opp vir sus gou
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> oop
<Langjan> bed op en hek oop
<Kilos> sharks net nou
<Langjan> ja!
<Langjan> The drive is just cd so I tried Ubuntu 12.04 on cd, still no luck now hd is running on my machine ready to be formatted but dont know if its sda, sdb?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is it ide
<Kilos> and yours sata?
<Langjan> Dont know
<Kilos> has the drive for her got a broad cable to connect
<Kilos> sata is a thing cable
<Kilos> thin
<Langjan> yes both have
<Kilos> ok so both ide
<Langjan> no sorry mine is ssd
<Langjan> small cable
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so yours is sata
<Langjan> if you say so
<Kilos> iirc the ide always grabs sda
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> if i remember correctly
<Kilos> open disks
<Langjan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/488213/how-to-add-a-second-hard-drive-to-an-already-installed-xubuntu-14-04
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> what all is on the xubuntu drive
<Kilos> maybe you can see by checking size
<Kilos> you know you can just put your dvdrom in there and install 14.04
<Langjan> 158 GB et 4 partition and two small 2.1, one is swap the other extended
<Langjan> oh
<Langjan> ok
<Langjan> It wont mess my running system up?
<Kilos> what
<Kilos> removing the dvdrom?
<Langjan> oh you men put my dvd rom in that machine?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> 12.04 expires next year i think
<Langjan> its not well, I have to open it with a paper clip, waiting for a new one
<Langjan> can I not install it via my machine?
<Kilos> oh ok then
<Kilos> if you install by you then move the drive all the hardware stuff will be different
<Langjan> yes makes sense
<Kilos> lets go with 12.04 for now
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> ok so xubuntu is on the 160G drive
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> in disks you tick on it then it will show
<Langjan> yes got it
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> then you can delete anf format it
<Kilos> does it give the option to format to mbr
<Kilos> top format button i think
<Langjan> slow or fast
<Kilos> you should see 2 places that say format
<Kilos> fast is ok
<Langjan> overwrite and dont
<Langjan> is slow not better?
<Kilos> are you on ubuntu
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> slow is deeper
<Langjan> I know, is that not better? 
<Kilos> your choice
<Kilos> when you install 12.04 it will format again
<Langjan> partitioning is 3 options
<Kilos> you just want to remove the working OS
<Kilos> what does it say
<Langjan> no partion, compatible with all and compatble with modern
<Kilos> compatible with all will do
<Kilos> hopefully she has enough ram
<Kilos> i had no luck installing with less than 640m
<Langjan> Hope so
<Kilos> and old ram is hard to find
<Langjan> It has two modules let me check
<Langjan> only 2x 256MB
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> will take a long time to install if it succeeds
<Langjan> OK they may have some more RASM, will see how it goes. Now Sharks, shat later...
<Langjan> RAM
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> enjoy
<Langjan> thks
<Langjan>  watching on computer dont have dstv 
<Kilos> im watching on mnet sports
<Langjan> lucky fish
<Langjan> geniet!
<mazal> Where you guys watching the rugby ?
<mazal> links ?
<Kilos> dankie jy ook
<Langjan> http://cricfree.tv/watch/live/hsbc-sevens-series-singapore-live-streaming
<mazal> dankie
<Langjan> just use adblock and try difereent stream options to get full screen
<Langjan> mazal, enjoy
<Langjan> Kilos, I have tried all the options, same result: Error synchronizing after initial wipe: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0) - hardegat hd hierdie!
<Kilos> try gparted
<Kilos> old drive, might not be 100%  healthy
<Kilos> with disks one of the options for the format is format to mbr
<Kilos> thats the one you want
<Kilos> i think you first delete all the partitions then it shows the format to mbr
<Langjan> Partition manager says I dont have administrator privileges...?!
<Langjan> Cannot execute command ' '/usr/bin/partitionmanager-bin --dontsu''.
<Langjan> Thats what I get if I try to open gparted
<bushtech> are you opening gparted via terminal or gui?
<Langjan> I just clicked to open
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> it should have asked for password
<bushtech> should have popped up a window asking u to type in your password
<Langjan> It did 
<Kilos> you can type in sudo gparted
<bushtech> if u typed in correct p/word should have opened
<Langjan> Password is very simple, cannot think I could have made an error 
<Langjan> sudo: gparted: command not found
<Kilos> use disks again oom
<Langjan> same error message
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> look for that format option thats says mbr
<bushtech> remove and reinstall gparted?
<Kilos> not sure if its the top or the bottom one
<Langjan> I could not find that option, mbr
<Langjan> will delete and reinstall gparted
<Kilos> when you open in disks and click on that drive it should give all the info on the right
<Kilos> partitioning here shows master boot record
<Langjan> Now it shows "no media" which menas its been formatted/ 
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> in disks or gparted
<Kilos> i get lost
<Langjan> in disks, gparted does not want to know me
<Langjan> Hope Sharks dont also get lost
<Kilos> you see that tiny gear
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> tick it
<Kilos> what format options you get?
<Langjan> I have, it shows almost no options now 
<Langjan> none
<Langjan> as I said, it shows no media present
<Kilos> at the top in the info section?
<Kilos> does it see the drive
<Langjan> If I click on the drive in disks it shows there is nothing there, then the gear menu gives no formatting options, so something has obviously happened 
<Kilos> lets see if we can find the command to formay to mbr
<bushtech> you have to click on a partition
<Kilos> bushtech ideas
<Kilos> oh
<bushtech> and then on the gear
<Langjan> Yes I did and gave you the outcome, which has changed from showing the contents to showing htere is nothing, so it seems it has been formattedo
<Kilos> i think mbr corrupt
<bushtech> ok create new partition
<Langjan> Re-installed partition manager remembers me as with no admin privileges, where do I delete its folder?
<Kilos> ai!
<bushtech> Eish
<Kilos> how can it forget
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> sudo touch /forcefsck
<Kilos> and reboot
<jan__> how do I change my nick again?d
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> oh here
<Kilos>   /nick langjan
<jan__>  /nick Langjan
<Kilos> ya that
<Kilos> no spaces to start
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> sharks played bad
<Langjan> you showed space and lower case, only allowed one error per line...lmga
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> Is it necessary to create partition before fresh install?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> otherwise there is nowhere to install to
<Kilos> wb bushtech 
<Langjan> ok so must reinstall gparted first, which one, partition editor or partition manager?
<Kilos> disks
<Kilos> it must work
<Kilos> i liked the old disk utility in 12.04
<Kilos> they keep changing things and make it harder for me
<Kilos> unity sigh
<Kilos> hehe
<Langjan> Sorry had to reboot to see the drive
<Kilos> np
<Langjan> Now it shows an ext 4 linu bootable partition
<Langjan> linux
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> ok so now take it to other pc
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then bboot from 12.04 cd
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> 12.04 is supported till next year
<Langjan> sad about Sharkies but sevens doing well
<Kilos> very
<Kilos> i really enjoy sevens
<Langjan> just checking some memory sticks
<Langjan> 2x 512 MB yay
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> 1 gig will be fine
<Kilos> but 2g would be faster
<Kilos> i ran 640m for a long time
<Langjan> still running backwards and forwards, but I have a command line...
<Langjan> grub>_
<Langjan> does that help?
<Kilos> no thats an ugly one
<Kilos> we need to get it to boot from cd
<Kilos> put a windows cd in and see if that boots
<Langjan> let me try again but have repeated a few times already
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> if not look in bios, i had one pc you had to tell it in 2 places to boot from cd
<bushtech> is that drive bootable?
<Kilos> [11:42] <Langjan> Now it shows an ext 4 linu bootable partition
<Kilos> im just gonna call telkom and complain about speed
<bushtech> yeah, mtn just rolled over and died here, now back on voda
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<bushtech> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> hello bushtech !
<Kilos> calling
<pavlushka> actually I'll be back, just peeking!
<Langjan> Kilos, I tried to boot from Ubuntu 10.04 and from Win xp cd's, it keeps opening grub screen that gives ubuntu linux options 
<Langjan> and not booting from cd
<Langjan> Wonder if cd writer is not working?
<Kilos> ai
<Kilos> disconnect thre drive
<Kilos> power or ide cable
<Kilos> then try booting from cd
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> if that bios has the options maybe we can get it to boot from a usb stick and install
<Kilos> thats if cd faulty
<Langjan> Im going to install my old sticky dvd writer 
<Langjan> its showing lights and clicking but not picking up
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hope the cpu fast enough to use a dvd
<Langjan> I tried the cd but no good, uh oh now my system has hiccups, going to switch off, see a bit later
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> old pcs can give you gray hair
<Langjan> hi Kilos  my system started hiccupping, I think I may have disturbed the hd power connection when I removed the dvd drive
<Langjan> yes old women also
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> well I dont understand, it did boot on kubuntu yesterday
<Kilos> weird
<Kilos> try pulling power out and removing the battery till tonight
<Kilos> then set bios from scratch
<Langjan> it was not operating correctly, the screen resolution was too big and the controls difficult to reach 
<Langjan> remove bios battery?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> ok 
<Kilos> then it goes back to default
<Langjan> ok will let you know 
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> you slipped in quietly
<Kilos> and superfly 
<superfly> it wasn't me!!
<Kilos> lol
<superfly> I'm innocent!
<bushtech_> jury still out
<Kilos> bushtech_ you busy?
<bushtech_> somewhat but what's up
<Kilos> i just wanted to see if i can get dcc working but its not serious
<bushtech_> whats dcc?
<Kilos> when 2 pcs connect directly i think
<Kilos> supposed to be very secure
<Kilos> its built in to most clients tody i think
<bushtech_> never tried it, use a router for that sort of thing
<Kilos> today
<Kilos> let me see where i can find more info
<bushtech_> or is this connecting over internet?
<Kilos> i only find it in preferences
<Kilos> over the net but direct pc to pc
<bushtech_> teamviewer?
<Kilos> lemme try
<Kilos> no its here but privater than private
<bushtech_> ithink teamviewer pretty secure
<Kilos> no their server has the info
<Kilos> dcc it irc direct
<Kilos> gotta run it with commands i think
<bushtech_> sounds loke you busy with offshore accounts
<Kilos> lol no man but its safe to send email addies and stuff when peeps are very security conscious
<Kilos> like otr in pidgin encrypts the 2 pcs to each other
<Kilos> but through a otr server , dcc is supposed to be pc to pc
<bushtech_> -*- bushtech not that paranoid
<Kilos> ya nor me that bad but some are
<Kilos> you can also dcc packages
<Kilos> ive never got that working yet
<Kilos> http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/rfc/dccspec.html
<Kilos> i dont understand most of that
<Kilos> maybe i go get some UVs while the sun still has some guts
<Kilos> Maaz watch them
<Maaz> oh Kilos I will watch them no problem, but you better be back soon!
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<bushtech_> Kilos: too complicated for me
<Kilos> ons toppies sukkel met die nuwe goed
<bushtech_> ja sug!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi skokkk Cryterion Private_User 
<skokkk> Kilos, is that a script?
<Kilos> what?
<skokkk> the welcome messages?
<Kilos> lol no man its me
<skokkk> so friendly :o
<Kilos> otherwise it would answer instantly
<skokkk> it sort of does lol
<Kilos> i am supposed to be the greeter bot here
<skokkk> well you're doing a good job :)
<Kilos> other wise superfly and inetpro fight with me
<Kilos> and suspend my privileges
<superfly> Kilos: it took you 6 minutes to greet!  That is unacceptable! :-P
<Kilos> like no free cyber coffee
<Kilos> see skokkk 
<Cryterion> took hime over an hour to greet me
<Cryterion> him*
<Cryterion> Hi everyone
<Kilos> sorry superfly i been busy finding a swahili trnslator
<Cryterion> google
<Kilos> gogle what
<Kilos> google too
<Cryterion> google translate
<Kilos> nono man
<Kilos> a real one
<skokkk> lol good luck?
<superfly> Maaz: no coffee for Kilos!
<Maaz> superfly: Huh?
<Cryterion> hmm, can't help sorry
<Kilos> i have one
<superfly> Kilos: You'd better say thanks to Maaz, he ignored my request to take your coffee privileges away :-P
<Kilos> Maaz ty
<Maaz> You are welcome Kilos
<Kilos> Maaz botsnack
<Maaz> YAY someone cares about me too!
<Kilos> Maaz coffee please
<Maaz> Kilos: There isn't a pot on
<Cryterion> lol
<Kilos> Maaz coffee on
 * Maaz washes some mugs
<Cryterion> he's only cleaning them now?
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> a translator is wanted for this game
<Kilos> http://raisingphoenicia.com
<Kilos> and can be translated to other languages if anyone is interested
<Maaz> Coffee's ready for Kilos!
<Kilos> Maaz danke
<Maaz> Bitteschön
<Kilos> Private_User you just become a lurker now
<Kilos> or you just ashamed for being on windows
<Kilos> we allow windows users if they put a please before and after every post
 * Cryterion agrees
<Kilos> lol
 * mazal mompel iets
<Kilos> haha uitgevang ne
<mazal> Oom forgot the sir part
<Kilos> should be please mopmpel iets please
<mazal> Every sentence starts and ends with sir
<Kilos> thats army
<mazal> Hoe gaanit oom ?
<Kilos> we are layed back cool kids
<mazal> Hi Cryterion 
<Kilos> goed dankie en self deun
<Kilos> seun
<mazal> Goed goed , het heerlike dag gehad
<Kilos> mooi wat het jy aangevang
<mazal> Opgestaan met koek en koffie , toe gebraai en toe is ek gevat vir roomys
<Kilos> sjoe nou is ek jaloers
<mazal> Good times with good friends soos hulle seg
<Kilos> yip
<mazal> Behalwe vir oom wat my nie wou groet vanmore nie :(
<Kilos> skuus man ek was kwaai besig
<mazal> hehehehe
<Kilos> ek dink
<mazal> Met hdd saam LangJan
<Kilos> party keer is ek net blind
<Kilos> o ja
<Kilos> shame hy sukkel met n tannie se pc
<Cryterion> heya mazal
<Kilos> maar hy bring nog toppies na ubuntu
<mazal> The more the merrier
<mazal> Shees did I spell that right ?
<Kilos> ja
<Cryterion> think so
<Kilos> looks funny though hey
<Kilos> Maaz spell merrier
<Maaz> Kilos: Yes, you *can* spell
<mazal> My spellchecker crazy , almost 80% of my stuff is underlined. Dunno why
<mazal> Even stuff I know is spelled right
<Kilos> i turned mine off
<Cryterion> http://www.dictionary.com/browse/merrier
<Langjan> Hi allie jongmanne
<Langjan> en Kilos 
<Kilos> hi Langjan 
<Kilos> hoe lyk dit nou
<Langjan> Goed dankie en by jou?
<Kilos> ook goed dankie
<Kilos> hey jy die ding weer aan die gang?
<Langjan> Mooi so. Die bios op die ou masjiene is seker soos ou ooms - vergeet gou?
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> Of hoe lank moet ek hom ontkoppel?
<Kilos> baie is net 5 of 10 minute
<Langjan> so jy dink dis tyd om weer te probeer
<Kilos> ek het n paar gehad wat ek moes heel nag los
<Kilos> ja
<Langjan> ok kom ons kyk weer more
<Langjan> dalk het hierdie een nie alzies nie
<Kilos> kry net die ding om te boot van cd
<Kilos> neema n nou
<Langjan> jys 'n regte slawedrywer
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> het dit vergeet of nie
<Langjan> master and slave
<Langjan> ek weet nie, moet eers al die drade inprop, hoop ek onthou waar...
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> jy kan even probeer boot van 12.04 sonder dat die hardeskyf gekoppel is
<Kilos> ons moet net sien of die cd werk of nie
<Kilos> of jy kan soek vir usb boot goed
<Langjan> ja op instruksie van die slawedrywer
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> lyk nie of daai usb werk nie
<Kilos> jy my vriend nie my slaaf nie
<Kilos> watter usb
<Kilos> het jy bios gestel om van usb te boot
<Langjan> op die ou masjien, maar daar is nog agter
<Langjan> daar is nie, was nie so 'n opsie nie
<Kilos> ja gebruik agter
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> nou wil windows eers update, eish!
<Kilos> dan moet ons n cd ding kry wat reg werk
<Kilos> sit altyd alle windows updates af
<Langjan> nou reen dit op Warmbad -  lekker!
<Kilos> waar kom windows nou vandaan
<Langjan> Ja ek dink ek moet dit doen
<Kilos> sjoe
<Langjan> Juanita se rekenaar dual boot, ek hardloop my Genealogieprogram op hom en op my VBox wat nog nie weer werk nie
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> op watter masjien werk ons nou
<Langjan> Op myne
<Langjan> my desktop
<Langjan> ssd
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> en die tanie sn?
<Kilos> tannie
<Langjan> ek gebruik haar skerm en Internet kabel vir die ou meneer
<Langjan> hiers nie plek vir nog 'n skerm nie
<Kilos> as haar masjien nie die cd ding wil doen nie instaleer 12.04 op jou pc
<Langjan> Sy sal jou moer as jy haar tannie noem...
<Kilos> die ene met die ossewa?
<Langjan> nee man, Juanita
<Kilos> is sy nie n tannie nie?
<Langjan> ek dog jy meen haar
<Kilos> wil jy my epos adres leen
<Langjan> hoekom?
<Kilos> wel
<Kilos> die domdonner deel kan pas as jy so deurmekaar dink
<Langjan> Dis jy wat my deurmekruis maak, slawedrywer
<Kilos> inetpro leen dit nou en dan ook
<Kilos> ekke?
<Kilos> ek is onskuldig
<Langjan> Ja ja, moet ek eers sonder die hardeskyf probeer?
<Kilos> ja probeer
<Kilos> as dit werk dan weet ons die cdrom werk darem
<Kilos> process of elimination
<Langjan> ok would not show bios before I connected the hard drive
<Kilos> try again and hit del early
<Langjan> looking at boot options, have set cd rom no 1 but what are LS120 and SCS1?
<Kilos> oh
<Langjan> there aslo floppy
<Kilos> what does the harddrive show as
<Langjan> and hdd 0,1 2 and 3
<Kilos> 0
<Kilos> hdd second boot
<Langjan> no details shown, means it is not picking up?
<Langjan> hdd 0?
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> 0 is the first one
<Langjan> and third boot?
<Kilos> somewhere in bios you can search drives
<Langjan> lets have a look
<Kilos> third you can make cdrom too
<Kilos> where it shows hdd click it and should show something
<Kilos> otherwise mbr isnt there
<Kilos> if it can just boot from cd we are smiling
<Langjan> it still picks up Linux ubuntu
<Kilos> then we zero the hdd and it will act like a new one then bios will write new mbr
<Kilos> oh you see it
<Langjan> It gives ide primary master=none, primary slave is hdd
<Kilos> you using second connector on cable?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> first one is the master position
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i mean
<Langjan> lees jy nie seun? 
<Kilos> one goes into motherboard
<Kilos> 2 must be in drive
<Kilos> 3 goes to cd
<Langjan> now I'm lost
<Kilos> if you see drive as slave then you need to move the strap  at the back
<Kilos> look at the cable
<Kilos> has it got 3 plugs
<Kilos> one goes into motherboard
<Langjan> I know about the jumper, they messed with it when we tried to boot where they built the thing 
<Kilos> how many ide cables are there
<Kilos> jumper must be fr master
<Kilos> one the drive should be a sticker or painted on which position does what
<Langjan> broad cable goes to cd, one to hdd and one to MB
<Kilos> not all one cable?
<Langjan> small 4-point connectors to same
<Langjan> looks like one cable
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> so the end of that cable must go to cd
<Langjan> yes
<Langjan> one end to cd, one to MB, middle one to hdd
<Kilos> then it must be jumper on drive making hdd the slave
<Kilos> yes thats right
<Langjan> so I must put jumper in fr slot?
<Kilos> maybe whoever did it made the cd the master
<Kilos> fr?
<Langjan> thats what you said
<Kilos> oh my
<Langjan> fr master
<Langjan> let me take it out so I can see the markings
<Kilos> that was supposed to be for master
<Kilos> not fr
<Kilos> youll most likely need to check the cd as well. that  must be slave
<Kilos> could work other way around too i spose
<Kilos> but i got into the habit of making my drive the master
<Kilos> now you must suffer for my habits
<Langjan> hdd jumper positions - dont see marks
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> how many positions where the jumper goes in
<Langjan> four
<Kilos> one on left is master i think
<Langjan> its in the one closest to the 4-pin plug
<Kilos> let me look for a drive
<Langjan> left looking from top or bottom?
<Kilos> looking at the connectors with top of drive to the top of course
<Langjan> cd is on SL
<Langjan> hdd jumper is on far right
<Langjan> whaddaya mean "of course" - nothing is for granted with you geeks
<Kilos> nothing anywhere in the writing on top thats shows the jumper use
<Langjan> let me get magnifier
<Langjan> master on slave of is opposite end to where it is now
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> other position is "cable select"
<Langjan> is the second position from left
<Kilos> use the master pins
<Langjan> so maste on is left side, cable select is second from left and jumper is on the right
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> you found the diagram
<Kilos> didnt i say master on the left
<Kilos> only drives i have here are in desktop
<Kilos> forgot i gave the rest to ian
<Langjan> and the cd?
<Kilos> but if you see what must go where thats good
<Kilos> ok they most liely have cd as master
<Langjan> CS, SL or MA
<Kilos> make cd slave
<Kilos> sl
<Langjan> ok thats where it is
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> so both were slave
<Kilos> no wonder it didnt work
<Langjan> ok try again?
<Kilos> maybe now it will boot from cd
<Kilos> i had one pc i actually had to use a second cable for the cd
<Kilos> yip go for it
<Kilos> i just dunno why it goes to grub if you formatted it
<Langjan> beautiful ubuntu cd running
<Kilos> w0000t
<Langjan> Now A for Away!
<Langjan> You genius slave-driver you...
<Langjan> it's singing a song of joy
<Kilos> see im not just a pretty face
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> nooooo
<Langjan> pretty inside and out
<Kilos> nono im ugly now
<Kilos> even debs says almost handsome
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> so cheeky
<Langjan> b..s..t
<Langjan> with another l
<Kilos> im lost
<Kilos> where you learn that slang
<Langjan> bulls..t
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> your nbot ugly
<Langjan> not 
<Kilos> i am actually
<Kilos> have a boozers nose from years of meds
<Kilos> but i have a cute smile
<Langjan> only in your mind's eye, not in mine or in your Maker's
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> keep us informed of progress
<Kilos> im happy something is worki ng at last
<Langjan> once I have 12.04 lts, can I not upgrade to 14.04 via the Internet?
<Langjan> will do thks
<Kilos> better to use 14.04 from starters then
<Kilos> 12.04 was much lighter though
<Langjan> well it cannot take dvd
<Langjan> let go with 12.04, she only uses it for very basic stuff
<Kilos> that could also be because of that jumper
<Kilos> then 12.04 should be fine
<Kilos> wen  jy Langjan 
<Kilos> jy moet wen voor dit my slaap tyd is toppie
<Langjan> Kilos, ubi partman chashed with exit code 10. Have Googled prob and am continuing
<Kilos> try it from cd
<Kilos> like'
<Langjan> try what?
<Kilos> boot from cd then try not install
<Kilos> then mount the drive and install mbr
<Kilos> im sure the mbr is unhappy thats why you battling with partitions
<Langjan> ok thks, just doing disk check, will do then. you not watching lions and capies?
<Kilos> just eaten
<Kilos> other way is to zero the drive and reboot and hope the motherboard writes new mbr
<Kilos> try whatever you are trying and tomorrow if nothing worked we can zero it
<Langjan> ok will do thks
<pavlushka> I am back Kilos ! and every one!
<Kilos> good luck though oom
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heya Kilos !
<Kilos> from the live cd install mbr then do=the install
<pavlushka> anyone free?
<pavlushka> can anyone help me with porting cwm rom on android??????
<Langjan> Kilos,  how do I go about mbr?
<Kilos> you on live cd?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> then you have to mount drive
<Kilos> then when mounted install mbr
<Langjan> mount drive?
<Kilos> maybe someone can help with the mounting
<Kilos> was a command like sudo mount /dev/sda1 --mnt or something
<Kilos> then from same terminal apt-get install mbr --reinstall maybe
<Kilos> kulelu88 wb
<kulelu88> yo Kilos 
<Kilos> help oom jan mount and install from live cd please
<kulelu88> does anybody use broadband/3G for their internet access?
<Kilos> ive forgotten the commands
<Kilos> i use 3g ya
<kulelu88> mount and install? 
<Kilos> he has a drive thats battling to install to
<Kilos> i think mbr sick
<kulelu88> Oom Jan please share some more info
<Kilos> so i suggested he mount it and install or reinstall mbr
<Langjan> hi kulelu88 
<Kilos> why you want to know about 3g
<kulelu88> hoegaanit my oom
<Langjan> goed dankie en met jou?
<Kilos> ubi partman chashed with exit code 10. 
<kulelu88> Lekker oom
<kulelu88> I cannot connect to a proxy through broadband
<Langjan> Mooi so
<kulelu88> Trying to see if anybody else has these issues
<Kilos> i use the no proxy option all over
<kulelu88> Let's see if we can debug oom Jans issues. What error are you getting oom?
<kulelu88> I can connect to the proxy, but then internet doesn't work
<magespawn> good evening
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Langjan> On install getting ubi partman crash with exit code 10
<Langjan> now running on live cd try ubuntu
<kulelu88> that's a verbose error. Let me search for that
<Langjan> Running on live cd I'm getting warning here is only a few MB disk space left...?
<Kilos> open gparted and see
<Langjan> It says 1,4 Gb total, but the hdd is 160 GB
<Kilos> delete all partitions
<Kilos> if gparted doesnt  work try disks and delete all partitions then create one full size partition
<pavlushka> Kilos: does Langjan uses windows side by side?
<Kilos> nope
<pavlushka> and his partitions are of what type?
<kulelu88> looks like possibly an old partition 
<Kilos> he has been battling to try install 12.04
<pavlushka> Kilos: his data?
<Kilos> Langjan are you brave
<Kilos> no data
<Kilos> new install
<Kilos> no data to lose
<Langjan> /dev/sda1 ext 4 148Gb
<Langjan> /dev/sda2 extended 1022mib
<pavlushka> good, but you should make some other ext4 partitions in case of system crash.
<Langjan> /dev/sda5 linux swap 1022mib
<pavlushka> Ha HA ha
<Langjan> those are what gparted shows
<Langjan> wat is snaaks/
<Kilos> delete them all
<Langjan> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> Langjan: delete partition table and create new partitions, a bit more organized way.
<pavlushka> Langjan: go with Kilos !
<Kilos> Langjan qhe doesnt understand afrikaans
<Kilos> he is in bangladesh
<Langjan> ok big one is deleted, others do not react
<Langjan> now shows 148 GBunallocated
<Kilos> ok close gparted
<Kilos> then run disk utility
<Langjan> operation pending
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Langjan: your primary partition is 148 GB, and extended is 1022 mib
<Kilos> its corrupt
<Langjan> whats it doing?
<Kilos> cant you close gparted
<pavlushka> Kilos: what size you recommend him for his primary partition?
<Langjan> I can but it says operation pending...
<Kilos> i use 40g /root
<Kilos> 4g swap
<Kilos> ten large /home
<Langjan> ok I had to apply...dommie
<pavlushka> Kilos: I would go with you.
<Kilos> then some at the end for storage and backup
<Kilos> ok Langjan open disks
<Kilos> hopefully that version shows the formay to mbr option
<Langjan> nothing shown under disks
<Kilos> disk utility
<Langjan> ok what to do?
<Kilos> is it open
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> and shows the drive
<Kilos> ok
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> look at the format options
<Kilos> one should show format to mbr
<Kilos> maybe you need to delete all partitions it still sees
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think so.
<Langjan> ok shows mbr
<kulelu88> don't make too many partitions
<kulelu88> Just do 1 main and 1 swap, unless you don't own an HDD
<kulelu88> *external HDD
<Kilos> des it show format to mbr
<kulelu88> then maybe add a backup partition
<Langjan> format to mbr?
<kulelu88> the previous problem was that it was trying to install ubuntu on the swap memory
<Kilos> this is for an ol ladt kulelu88 
<Langjan> right, she only uses the computer to type a few letters
<Kilos> yes one of the format options shows mbt with a little arrow that shows more options
<Kilos> choose the mbr
<Langjan> right
<Kilos> then format
<pavlushka> ping inetpro ! How are you?
<Kilos> Maaz seen inetpro 
<Maaz> Kilos: inetpro was last seen 14 hours, 12 minutes and 48 seconds ago in #ubuntu-za on freenode [2016-04-15 21:21:42 PDT], and has been online on freenode since 2016-04-14 06:48:40 PDT
<Langjan> operation failed
<Kilos> he maybe away for the weekend
<Kilos> uh oh
<Langjan> error creating partition table
<pavlushka> Kilos: cp
<Kilos> ok les zero the thing
<Kilos> let me find the command
<pavlushka> Kilos: have you tried low level format tool?
<Kilos> long ago
<pavlushka> Its the last mile.
<pavlushka> but can give you back your HDD.
<Kilos> so can zeroing it
<Kilos> makes the drive like a new one never installed before
<Kilos> and with a good mbr
<Kilos> im just trying to find the command Langjan 
<Langjan> thks sound right
<kulelu88> try formatting the HDD from the bootloader
<kulelu88> I mean BIOS sorry
<kulelu88> low-level stuff is only fun with micro-electronics
<Kilos> Langjan have coffee so long i need to check on desktop drives for where i saved it
<Kilos> sigh
<Langjan> thks Kilos some excellent rugby going on
<kulelu88> are the bulls playing?
<Kilos> bulls beat reds
<kulelu88> rugby looks so weird when you watch it live
<Langjan> lions and stormers, 23 / 22 to lions
<Langjan> 14 mins remain
<Kilos> ok Langjan you ready
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> in terminal
<Langjan> thks
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> swairt
<Kilos> wait
<Kilos> sda
<pavlushka> Langjan: Kilos meant "of=/dev/sda"
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> then reboot and install
<Langjan> close disk utility?
<Kilos> and choose use whole disk
<Kilos> clse everything first
<pavlushka> Langjan: yes
<Kilos> the command will make it like there has never been anything on the drive
<Kilos> then hopefully motherboard will write a good mbr
<Kilos> you will need to go chat from your pc
<Langjan> I am on my pc
<Kilos> once 12.04 is installed we will use gparted to resize some space for a backup area
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i thought you were chatting from the live cd
<Kilos> you can do that as well
<Kilos> ubutntu rocks
<Kilos> ubuntu
<Kilos> whew starting to struggle here
<Langjan> nothing much hapened Kilos , it just ejected cd then restrted and asked for media
<Kilos> put cd in and install
<Langjan> after that command I thought it will take time
<Kilos> choose use whole drive hey
<Langjan> Yes will do
<Kilos> no its instant
<Langjan> oh ok
<Langjan> wow
<Kilos> very powerful dangerous command
<Kilos> wiped my 1TB drive instantly
<Langjan> and I was sitting right here, why not warn me? 
<Kilos> by accident
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> as long as motherboard and bios are good that is now a good drive
<Kilos> with nothing on it
<Langjan> ok installing on 160Gb
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> there new mbr
<Langjan> lions 29 stormers 22
<Kilos> that matches that pc
<Kilos> wow lions win
<Kilos> kulelu88 dont you watch rugby normally
<Langjan> yes well played
<Langjan> failed again
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> same thing?
<Langjan> looks like yes
<Kilos> something not happy with that drive
<Kilos> lets run badblocks and see
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda1 > bad-blocks-result
<Kilos> will take a while
<Langjan> takes forever to open terminal
<Kilos> ai!
<Langjan> not showing...
<Langjan> aha
<Kilos> has it finished running?
<Kilos> it gives a report after everything
<Kilos> runs long time
<Kilos> have you got another drive you can try Langjan 
<Langjan> unfortunately not, its not showing anything - should it?
<Kilos> yes when it goes back to prompt 
<Kilos> it says no bad blocks or som many bad blocks
<Langjan> A small terminal opened at the top and prompted "type your command" then disappeared 
<Langjan> now nothing shows
<Kilos> your terminal gone too?
<Langjan> nothing running, just desktop
<Langjan> yes terminal gone
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what have you broken now
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> can you open another terminal
<Langjan> ctrl/alt/T shows nothing
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> here is the story for bad blocks whe  you have a drive getting old
<Kilos> https://bin.snyman.info/mmmzjsut
<Kilos> similar to what chkdsk does on win
<Kilos> just better
<Kilos> Langjan we try once more
<Kilos> run the zero cammand again
<Kilos> then reboot and install
<Langjan> zero command?
<Kilos> if it still doent work we look for another drive
<Kilos> wait i get it for you
<Langjan> is there another way to open terminal?
<Kilos> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<Kilos> in dash yes
<Kilos> type terminal i dash
<Langjan> ok here we go
<Kilos> i can give you an 80g drive for her
<Kilos> what a pity that drive is unhappy
<kulelu88> it's weird that lions have so many good players but that old boks guy took his oupas to the rugby world cup
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> agreed, weirdos
<Langjan> money...
<Kilos> this whole supers and curry cup story is a mess up
<Langjan> ok so reboot and install?
<Kilos> you cant have the best players plaing in to series
<Kilos> yessit Langjan 
<pavlushka> Langjan: yes please, lol
<Kilos> yessir and lets hope it goes further
<Kilos> wow sorry for all the typos
 * pavlushka finger's crossed
<kulelu88> they say rugby and cricket is an old boys club, where the previous players kids and friends kids get chosen first
<Langjan> no stop or reboot option in menu, only suspend...weird
<pavlushka> type in terminal
<Kilos> sudo reboot
<Langjan> thks
<pavlushka> Hi magespawn !
<Kilos> when did magespawn slip in/
<pavlushka> lol
<Langjan> thanks for fingers crossed pavlushka 
<Kilos> i even have my legs crossed here
<Kilos> sad when a drive gives up
<kulelu88> probably cause its cold Kilos 
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> legs crossed? go quick Kilos 
<Kilos> yeah to keep my feet warm
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol @ that
<Langjan> lmga vir die ou manne
<Kilos> haha
<Langjan> oom Kilos 
<Kilos> poor bushtech even gave up with his connection
<Langjan> feet will get warm but then cold...
<Kilos> nono when warm ill go to bed
<Kilos> well get under the duvet
<Kilos> im on the bed already
<Kilos> is it installing langjan
<pavlushka> Kilos: keeping legs crossed while sitting for a long time is risky.
<Langjan> so far so good
<Kilos> if it doesnt work we partition so that first 20g isnt used
<Kilos> then cross fingers again
<pavlushka> but when its cold here, even I forget that.
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> yes, unrecoverable error
<Kilos> eish
<Langjan> we can skip first 80 GB
<Langjan> she will not use much
<Kilos> ok open gparted
<Kilos> and make partitions
<Kilos> first 40 dont use
<pavlushka> but what about MBR?
<Kilos> mbr is before that'
<Kilos> mbr is in os pc wouldnt see the drib=ve
<Kilos> drive
<Kilos> sos/or
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> s/os/or
<Langjan> It says there are 2 active partitions, cannot create new partition
<Kilos> delete them
<Kilos> so you have empty drive
<Langjan> does not give delete option, 
<Kilos> then create one of 40g but dont add a mount point
<Langjan> delete shows but inactive
<Kilos> try
<Kilos> sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Kilos> or sda
<Kilos> then see if you can delete them
<Langjan> umount?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> not unmount?
<Kilos> thats the linux unmount command
<Kilos> umount
<Langjan> ok sorry
<Kilos> np
<Kilos> hehe
<kulelu88> you not making children anymore oom Kilos , so not so risky :D
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> warm feet better ya
<kulelu88> you at home everyday Kilos ?
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> ok only the big one deleted
<Kilos> ok Langjan 
<kulelu88> you don't get bored? 
<Kilos> does it show whole drive as unpartitioned
<Kilos> no i look after sheep and wash dishes
<Kilos> and sometimes cook
<Kilos> and do fencing
<Langjan> no, 148 gb unallocated and the two small partitions still there
<Kilos> and irc
<Kilos> wow
<Langjan> extended and swap
<Kilos> i wonder what is in them
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> ok create 40g
<Kilos> no formatting or mount point
<Kilos> and apply after each step
<Langjan> create partition table?
<Kilos> tick top where it say partition
<Kilos> the add i think
<Kilos> tell me when done
<Langjan> nothing active there except "information"
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> close gparted\
<Langjan> oh sorry, and new
<Kilos> ya new
<Kilos> whew i forgot new
<Kilos> new 40g with no mount point and format not ticked
<Langjan> ok how I do that? Free space before?
<Kilos> just change the size
<Kilos> forget the free space stuff and leave as is
<kulelu88> the partitions are being created by themselves, especially if the system is low on RAM, so swap will get made automatically
<kulelu88> IIRC
<Langjan> ok I see, so I have moved the left border to leave 40GB?
<kulelu88> Langjan: ubuntu 12.04 LTS is no longer supported. You should use 14.04
<Kilos> yes on a clean install without manual partitioning it makes its own swap
<Kilos> tick freespace
<Kilos> the new again
<Kilos> 12.04 has 1 years still
<Kilos> expires 2017
<Kilos> lts are 5 years
<Langjan> must I now format new partition to?
<Kilos> this new one we make now you tick format
<Langjan> ext 4?
<Kilos> 36 gig ext4
<Kilos> mountpoint /
<Langjan> mountpoint?
<Kilos> root
<Langjan> root?
<Kilos> near bottom is mountpoint
<Kilos> tish thearrow on the right of the block and choose the / sign
<Kilos> thats your root folder
<Kilos> root partition
<Kilos> you see it?
<Langjan> bottom of what? there no arrow
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> nee man
<Langjan> in gparted?
<Kilos> did you tick new
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> that opens a window
<Kilos> where you choose size
<Langjan> theres ane dev/sda1 partition
<Kilos> tick once on free space
<Langjan> a new 
<Kilos> 'then choose new or add
<Langjan> theres no free space
<Kilos> what
<Langjan> only unallocated and new partition
<Kilos> you made a 36 gig partiton
<Langjan> ytes
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos> unallocated then how big
<Langjan> about 100 gb
<Kilos> right tick it and then new
<Kilos> tell me what you see
<Kilos> should be same as when you made first new one
<Langjan> sorry, the dev sda is 100 gb the unallocated is 55
<Langjan> thought you wanted to leave the first part open
<Kilos> 36g unused
<Kilos> the rest we use
<Langjan> yes thats about it
<Kilos> if you see a thing that says beginning of drive for the 35g then tick it
<Langjan> so I have formatted 100 gb to dev sda
<Kilos> ok so 36 from 140 is 104
<Kilos> nothing formatted yet
<Kilos> these will all be /sda1 and 5 and 7 etc
<Kilos> sa is the whole drive
<Langjan> I have formatted 100gb to dev/sda1
<Kilos> sda
<Kilos> something wrong
<Kilos> delete everything again
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos> then listen carefully and we do one step at a time
<Kilos> after you apply you should have 140g unallocated
<Kilos> keep me informed please
<Langjan> ok unallocated is 148 gb
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> tick once on it
<Kilos> highlight it i think its called
<Kilos> then choose partition at the top
<Kilos> and in that new
<Kilos> tell when ready
<Langjan> somethings awry, mouse not working
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> murphy is sitting on your shoulder
<Langjan> kom ons gaan slaap probeer more weer
<Kilos> reboot to try u buntu gain
<Kilos> lets just see if we can get 2 partitions
<Kilos> i go wee while you reboot
<Kilos> and open gparted
<Kilos> if you would rather try again tomorrow oom jan thats fine with me too
<Kilos> i think that drive is messed
<Langjan> I dont want to keep you from bed...
<Langjan> its not urgent to do now
<Kilos> forget about me man
<Kilos> if you arent tired we can go on
<Langjan> how can I forget my slave/driver?
<Kilos> hahaha
<Langjan> ok opening ubuntu try phase
<Langjan> gparted open shows 55 gb unallocated and 93gb dev/sda1
<Langjan> must I delete again?
<Kilos> delete all
<Kilos> then we have 148g unallocated
<Langjan> nothing is reacting to clicks...
<Kilos> sda1 not highlighting?
<Langjan> system frozen
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> oh mhy
<Langjan> screen flashes black and mouse cursor comes and goes
<Kilos> brush murphy off you shoulder
<Kilos> or run outside and brush him off
<Kilos> then come turn off pc and we try tomorrow
<Kilos> someting very sick there
<Langjan> lets go sleep, I got up at 03:45
<Langjan> yes agreed
<Langjan> slaap lekker  
<Kilos> maybe pull battery and power plug for the night
<Langjan> ok will do
<Kilos> lekker slaap julle ook
<Langjan> dankie
<Kilos> night my friend
<Kilos> anytime
<Kilos> i think we need anothedr drive
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Langjan> goeienag slawedrywer, the guys seem to be able to get a drive from Pretoria
<Langjan> so perhaps rthats the way to go
<Kilos> the guys?
<Langjan> who built the computer
<Kilos> ok 
<Kilos> new or secon=d hand
<Langjan> baie dankie 
<Langjan> secondhand
<Kilos> ok but we can try bypass bad area on this one as well
<Kilos> be interesting
<Langjan> ok lets see tomorrow
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<Kilos> tell juanita i didnt call her tannie
<Kilos> lekker slaap
<Langjan> thkas good and reliable friend  
<Langjan> will do 
<Kilos> night all, sleep tight
<Kilos> night kulelu88 
<pavlushka> goodnight acery one!
#ubuntu-za 2016-04-17
<Kilos> morning everyone
<Kilos> Maaz tell langjan install any windows on the first 36g, lets see if that works, then we partition the rest for ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell Langjan on freenode
<magespawn> good morning
<Kilos> hi magespawn 
<Kilos> hi Wolfeyes 
<magespawn> well that chased him away
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> most likely woke him, so he did like with an alarm off button on a clock
<Kilos> hit it till it shuts up
<zipper> Kilos: Hey
<zipper> How'd it go?
<Kilos> hi zipper
<Kilos> i wanted to talk to you first
<mazal> Mornings
<Kilos> hi mazal 
<mazal> More oom , gaanit daar ?
<Kilos> ok dankie en jy
<mazal> goed goed , niks probleme
<Kilos> ek net moeg
<Kilos> min geslaap
<Kilos> weet nie hoekom nie
<mazal> hdd nagmerries :P
<zipper> Hello Kilos-- 
<zipper> Sorry I have so many things I'm multitasking.
<jan__> Hello Kilos-- and guys
<zipper> Yes just do the deed, stop worrying.
<Kilos--> hi jan__ 
<jan__> Lekker geslaap?
<Kilos--> sleg eintlik
<zipper> I explained everything to the best of my ability even showing the log you linked me to.
<zipper> Kilos--: :)
<jan__> ai! jammer, hoekom?
<Kilos--> cool ty zipper 
<zipper> Kilos--: I actually expected you to do it yesterday.
<zipper> But it's all good as long as you're on schedule I assume.
<Kilos--> i was busy trying to help the old uncle
<jan__> Ai, jammer!
<Kilos--> yes i only got contact from michael just now
<Kilos--> wanted to hear how he wanted to do it as well
<jan__> Why does this thing keep logging me in as jan__?
<Kilos--> jan__ what have you achieved
<zipper> Kilos--: It's cool
<Kilos-->   /nick Langjan
<zipper> Oh I see
<jan__> setting up win xp on 56Gb 
<jan__> thks
<Kilos--> is it working
<Langjan> Formatting at the moment
<Kilos--> lets hope
<Kilos--> i forgot all about that way
<Langjan> It forgot the bios at last, had to re-setup boot order
<Kilos--> i said often here i found something win is useful for
<Langjan> oh, you now got a better way?
<Langjan> useful for plugging holes 
<Kilos--> yes use win to use up bad disk space
<Langjan> Good idea
<Kilos--> linux much more sensitive to drive probs
<Kilos--> maybe we should even add a boot partiton as well then linux is all seperate 
<Langjan> Eks in jou hande, slawedrywer
<Kilos--> lol
<Langjan> Doing slow format, its on 81% 
<Kilos--> yeah ms doesnt formay fas like linux
<Kilos--> fast
<Langjan> Blitsboks lost to Fiji in great semifinal
<Langjan> were two options, I chose slow one
<Kilos--> ok
<Langjan> 91%
<Langjan> Win setup completion eta 12:15
<Kilos--> yay
<Langjan> those are microsoft minutes...
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos--> lol
<zipper> Have you guys used letsencrypt?
<Kilos--> nope
<zipper> SMH I have soooo much to do :(
<zipper> I have so much code to write, blog posts to write, books and docs to read.
<zipper> The perils of getting into a new ecosystem
<Kilos--> ai!
<zipper> Kilos--: ai?
<Kilos--> whew
<Kilos--> so much to do
<Kilos--> what sound do you guys make for that zipper
<zipper> LOL I don't even know what sound you just made there
<zipper> The closest thing I can think of is "aye"
<Kilos--> sounds like eye just sharper
<Kilos--> can be used when shocked or surprized or frustrated
<Kilos--> Langjan you winning?
<zipper> Kilos--: hahaha yes there is that sound.
<Kilos--> 14 mins long gone
<Kilos--> lol
<zipper> Kilos--: :D
<zipper> I just didn't expect it to come from you :)
<Kilos--> :D
<Kilos--> hahaha why not
<zipper> Kilos--: I thought it was a Kenyan thing or a Swahili thing.
<Langjan> 3 minutes
<Langjan> 1
<Kilos--> maybe its an all africa thing
<zipper> Maybe
<Kilos--> Langjan just reboot it twice after it has done so we can see if the boot sector is happt
<Kilos--> happy
<Kilos--> pity you made it so large though
<Langjan> OK Win xp up and running
<Kilos--> reboot twice more
<Kilos--> or once
<Kilos--> and one shutdown and then boot
<Langjan> Win booting fine
<Kilos--> ok now boot from buntu cd
<Kilos--> and go the try option
<Langjan> Is try the way to normally go or just because of the hiccups?
<Kilos--> try lets you make your own partitions
<Kilos--> with gparted
<Langjan> ok
<Kilos--> you also use try when you want to repair things in a drive that isnt booting properly
<Kilos--> i havent had that for a while though
<Langjan> Ok ubuntu running and gparted open
<Langjan> shows win partition and 93GB sda2 and 7 Gb unallocated and two small ones, 1000mb each, sda 3 and linux swap
<Langjan> you there Kilos-- ?
<Kilos--> yessir
<Langjan> ok what do you want to do with the partitions?
<Kilos--> you see the htfs one
<Kilos--> thats win
<Kilos--> below must be 100g
<Langjan> no, only ntfs
<Kilos--> unallocated
<Kilos--> ya ntfs
<Kilos--> sorry
<Langjan> the ntfs is where win xp is
<Kilos--> yes
<Kilos--> so have you got ovder 100g spare?
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos--> how much
<Kilos--> tick on it then tick partitions and tick new
<Langjan> 93 gb sda2, 7 gb unallocated, 1gb sda3 extended and 1gb linux swap
<Langjan> tick on which it?
<Kilos--> delete them lets get a totsl
<Kilos--> dont delete ntfs
<Langjan> ok now I have 93 GB unallocated and the two small ones
<Kilos--> delete swap as well
<Kilos--> too small
<Langjan> it wont
<Kilos--> sigh ok then
<Langjan> just a sec, did not apply
<Langjan> ok still the same, 93gb unallocated the small ones wiont delete
<Kilos--> ok we use the 93
<Langjan> the 7gb has disappeared to somewhere
<Kilos--> lol
<Kilos--> ok tick the 93g
<Kilos--> then tick partition then new
<Langjan> ok its 95gb
<Langjan> max
<Kilos--> ok now use 35g and mountpoint /
<Kilos--> and tick the format block
<Kilos--> then apply
<Langjan> 35g and mountpoint? lost me
<Kilos--> when you tick new it opens a window
<Kilos--> with size available and moint point near the bottom
<Kilos--> in mount point is a small triangle on the right
<Kilos--> tick it and first thing you see is /
<Kilos--> thats your root partition
<Langjan> nothing like that here
<Kilos--> huh
<Kilos--> did you tick the unallocated
<Langjan> Yes, thats what you said. why cant I just install ubuntu to dual boot?
<Kilos--> because it will install in the 56g
<Langjan> Wont it ask to install alongside? Liek it normally does?
<Kilos--> and hopefully thats where the bad parts are only
<Kilos--> nope
<Kilos--> it will go in the 56
<Kilos--> you can try it
<Langjan> Sorry gotta go, otherwise cold food and hot wife
<Kilos--> but im sure it will want to resize the 56g
<Kilos--> ok enjoy
<Kilos--> i eat soon too
<Langjan> ok lekker eet
<Langjan> check you later
<Kilos--> ok
<Kilos--> dankie
<Kilos--> my way it is still alongside but using the freespace
<Kilos--> if you want to do the conventional alongside you install xp on the whole drive then let ubuntu install alongside
<Kilos--> and it will resize
<Kilos--> hi Cryterion 
<Kilos--> oh Langjan it will still dual boot this way
<Cryterion> hi
<mazal> mmmmmm now that was a lekker lunch. Mac & cheese , lamb chops and boerewors
<Langjan> You there Kilos-- ?
<Kilos--> yessir
<Kilos--> you eat lots hey
<Kilos--> have you read up what i said
<Langjan> We had a guest. 
<Kilos--> im teasing man
<Langjan> Yes. Ok thks, I'm in installation, its wanting to create a new partition on the 100gb free space, which option?
<Langjan> for mount point
<Kilos--> oh
<Kilos-->   /
<Kilos--> thats for the 35g right
<Langjan> ok is that it? no for 100gb
<Kilos--> nee man
<Langjan> what is the 35 gb for?
<Kilos--> you need a root partition and a /home partition
<Kilos--> root
<Langjan> why? never had that
<Kilos--> yes because you let the os decide what will be what size
<Kilos--> here we decide
<Langjan> but remember you have told me 
<Kilos--> like the 1g ram is too small
<Kilos--> ok tell
<Langjan> ok so I select / 
<Langjan> and 35 gb
<Kilos--> yes
<Kilos--> and ext4 i think
<Langjan> and ext 4?
<Kilos--> might already be there
<Kilos--> and tick the format little block
<Kilos--> then apply
<Kilos--> at the end of the install it will run update-grub and that will lett you dual boot with xp
<Langjan> itsnot formatting, did format in try phase, is that why?  
<Kilos--> it wont format yet
<Langjan> Im not in try phase, its the installation
<Kilos--> it will format it when you go on if that format block is ticked
<Kilos--> oh
<Langjan> ok so what next
<Kilos--> ok
<Kilos--> tick free space
<Kilos--> unallocated area
<Kilos--> should be 60g
<Langjan> yes 66
<Langjan> now primary or logical?
<Kilos--> ok tick pertition then new
<Kilos--> then mount point /home
<Langjan> yes now primary or logical
<Kilos--> let it decide 
<Langjan> and location beginning or end?
<Kilos--> it will have the default choice already there
<Kilos--> logical i think it shows
<Kilos--> end
<Kilos--> win is in the beginning
<Langjan> yes shows logical 
<Kilos--> go with it
<Langjan> ok it showed beginning but also did recognise windows
<Kilos--> you see mountpoint /home
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos--> and ext4
<Langjan> yes
<Kilos--> good then apply
<Kilos--> then install
<Langjan> ext 4 journalling file system
<Kilos--> yes
<Kilos--> ext4 is less liely to be damaged by power cuts than any other
<Kilos--> likely
<Kilos--> hi bushtech 
<bushtech> dag kilos
<Kilos--> my internet is better again
<Langjan> it wants me to consider swap area
<Kilos--> doesnt it see that swap
<Langjan> I deleted it
<Kilos--> you said it wouldnt
<Kilos--> lol
<bushtech> Kilos--: mtn very bad here today mtr shows one conn as 98% loss
<Kilos--> ok
<Kilos--> delete /home again
<Langjan> it was the original 1gb that you wanted me to fdelete
<Kilos--> ok we make swap no
<Langjan> ok done
<Kilos--> now
<Langjan>  now?
<Kilos--> tick the unallocated
<Kilos--> then partition
<Langjan> free space
<Langjan>  66 gb
<Kilos--> then make size 3g
<Kilos--> then
<Kilos--> in the block a bov mountpoint i think you can choose swap area
<Kilos--> if its not there its in mountpoint
<Kilos--> im running on memory
<Kilos--> thats bad bushtech 
<Langjan> swap area created
<Kilos--> have you tried your afrihost
<Kilos--> ok then tick unalocated again
<Langjan> me?
<Langjan> long on afrihost
<Kilos--> then mountpoint /home
<Kilos--> nee man bushtech met sy mtn 
<Kilos--> oh my
<Kilos--> afrihost is on mtn
<bushtech> this is on afrihost
<bushtech> yep
<Langjan> afrihost uses mtn
<Kilos--> fone them and complain
<Kilos--> i forgot man
<Langjan> ok now install?
<Kilos--> get mixed up with cellc and voda 
<bushtech> I'd rather slit my wrists than try and fone from here
<Kilos--> yes Langjan hit install
<Kilos--> and run
<Langjan> device for boot loader installation is the whole hdd
<Kilos--> might explode
<Kilos--> yes
<Kilos--> then it will share win boot sector
<Langjan> moenie spot nie, jy het gister gesien wat kan gebeur
<Kilos--> if that gives trouble we make a seperate /boot
<Kilos--> haha
<Langjan> ok the /dev/sda above the partitions is highlighted, that ok?
<Kilos--> im lost
<Kilos--> did it highlight itself
<Langjan> device shows dev/sda, the below is list of partitions
<Kilos--> yes hit install
<Langjan> does where it is highlighted now determine where installation will take place?e
<Kilos--> i dont think so
<Kilos--> did you highlight it
<Langjan> perhaps highlight 63gb too be safe?
<Langjan> no it was there
<Kilos--> no 35
<Kilos--> im sure it knows what goes whewre
<Kilos--> where
<Kilos--> very hard working on memory
<Kilos--> sda  is the whole drive
<Langjan> ok so 35 but i think youre right anyway 
<Kilos--> hit it
<Kilos--> install lets se
<Kilos--> e
<Kilos--> ai!
<Langjan> where am I?
<Kilos--> i dunno
<Kilos--> at home i think
<Kilos--> not in the kitchen or dining room anymore
<Langjan> It said S Africa so I went with it...
<Kilos--> duh
<Kilos--> now its a standard install
<Kilos--> put tannies name and good password as well
<Langjan> yes 
<Langjan> it even asks if I want to import any docs/settings from win xp!!
<Kilos--> lol
<Langjan> Looks like microsoft and linux have decided to bury the hatchet
<Langjan> same unrecoverable error
<Kilos--> oh my
<Langjan> ubuntu does not like this hdd
<Kilos--> ok last chance
<Kilos--> go back to gparted
<Kilos--> delete root 35g
<Kilos--> make it 33g
<Kilos--> hen make /boot with that spare 2g
<Kilos--> if that doesnt work then drive is win only scrap
<Kilos--> sigh
<Kilos--> bushtech thats so sad
<Kilos--> tomorrow you can get thehurd guy to wke them up
<Kilos--> wake
<bushtech> yep if it still sucks tomorrow I'll talk to him
<Kilos--> hat kind of loss is totally unacceptable
<Kilos--> whew so many tpos today
<Kilos--> typos
<Kilos--> Langjan shout if you need help
<Langjan> thks Kilos-- 
<Langjan> Will 14.04 make any difference?
<Kilos> shouldnt but you can try
<Kilos> that drive is unhappy
<Langjan> ok lets go with your last try first
<Kilos> not up to linux specs
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ubi partman error again
<Kilos> where did that drive come from
<Langjan> from me
<Kilos> did it give trouble 
<Langjan> cant remember
<Langjan> been lying around quite a while
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> what size ssd you got?
<Langjan> 120gb
<Kilos> ah same
<Langjan> I see 240gb now cheaper than what I paid at R1 200
<Kilos> wow
<Kilos> price?
<Kilos> i shouldnt ask even'
<Langjan> http://mybroadband.co.za/news/business/161544-takealot-daily-deals-price-check.html
<Kilos> ai! dit bly maar duur
<Kilos> have you rebooted
<Langjan> trying its not boooting from dvd, tried 14.04, now back to 12.04 on cd
<Langjan> booting...
<Langjan> showed a dirty window instead
<Kilos> lol
<Langjan> ok going to try ubuntu option again?
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> the try option has an install goodie top left of screen normally
<Kilos> so when done with gparted you just click that
<Kilos> twice i think
<Langjan> yes thats what I did just now
<Kilos> this time first do gparted
<Kilos> oh my gonna need some thinking i think
<Kilos> something comes up different somewhere
<Kilos> zipper mail sent, ill wait for her reply
<Langjan> ok gparted is open, shows unallocated 2gb?
<Langjan> and all the others of course
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> tick partition then new
<Kilos> then mountpoint /boot
<Langjan> highlighting where?
<Kilos> just apply then close gparted
<Kilos> then click the install goodie
<Langjan> partition is not live to click
<Langjan> to click new
<Kilos> oh the 2g one
<Kilos> have you deleted root
<Kilos> th 35g
<Kilos> there are always bits unallocated. i dunno what secrets lie in there
<Langjan> no mount point - thats again where you lost me yestarday
<Kilos> did you delete root
<Kilos> the 35gig
<Kilos> then first make a new /root of 33g
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> then that unallocated 2g you use for /boot
<Langjan> what must I doo first?
<Kilos> delete 35g
<Langjan> youre losing me
<Kilos> and apply
<Langjan> its now 32, thats where the other 2 came from
<Kilos> but is someother thing
<Kilos> i dunno where that cme from
<Langjan> unable to delete
<Kilos> if you made it 35g how did it become 32g
<Langjan> some story about deleting numbers lower than 5
<Langjan> you tell me
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> delete the 32gig
<Langjan> it wont delete
<Kilos> holy moly
<Kilos> close gparted and tick install
<Kilos> the we see what patman says
<Kilos> parman
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> partman
<Langjan> it says unmount logical partitions having a nomber higher than 5
<Kilos> im sure this keyboard is jumping around
<Kilos> yes
<Langjan> were gonna go around in circles with same errors aagin
<Kilos> didnt you start with a 15g drive  there
<Langjan> ?
<Kilos> dunno
<Langjan> me, 15g?
<Kilos> somehwere in memory is something about a 15g dive
<Kilos> did it have no drive
<Langjan> memory corrupt
<Kilos> or you tried no other drive
<Langjan> no
<Kilos> maybe i dreamed it
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> im going mal
<Kilos> maller
<Langjan> lmga
<Langjan> dis die dom van die ouderdom ou vrind
<Kilos> this is disappointing man
<Kilos> ja
<Kilos> if you werent so far you could fetch a drive
<Langjan> yes, thanks
<Kilos> i got a few 80g that still work
<Langjan> maybe when I go to the kids again, or my son may be coming thro this week
<Kilos> ok there no rush from tannes side
<Kilos> sorry oom
<Langjan> funny thing, this gparted is showing 55+94+3+58+32+3 GB
<Langjan> gone crazy
<Kilos> only one out
<Langjan> and added 100GB to drive?
<Kilos> huh
<Langjan> bobbejaantjie se huh
<Kilos> oh ya
<Langjan> lmga
<Kilos> sjoe
<Kilos> dlete everything except ntfs
<Langjan> oh sorry, it shows dev/sda2 then the breakdown
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> delete everything but not ntfs
<Kilos> now all the new ones we make you tick the forma block
<Langjan> it will only delete the 60gb
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> what 60g
<Kilos> that drive is sick
<Kilos> try install xp on the whole thing
<Langjan> ok 58 gb that we partitioned
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> dont mix my brain more
<Kilos> all you must see is ntfs and lots of unallocated space
<Kilos> dont forget to hit apply
<Langjan> no it shows ntfs and then three others all under dev/sda2
<Langjan> and wont delete any of the others
<Kilos> holy smokes
<Kilos> what you doing there
<Langjan> whatever you tell me boss
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> nee man
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> do you know fixmbr and fixboot
<Langjan> are they south africans?
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> it commands you use in xp
<bushtech> Langjan: http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-using-gparted-to-partition-a-hard-disk/
<Kilos> you have a go bushtech im sure that drive is too messed for linux use
<bushtech> not my strong point. thats why I rather follow instructions
<Kilos> ah
<bushtech> just reading the irc has got me confused
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> New drive. Done
<bushtech> bad blocks came up clean?
<Kilos> my first few years on ubuntu was all on revived scrap drives so i worked my own way out
<Kilos> pc hung
<bushtech> hmmm
<Kilos> not often a drive wont let linux partition it
<bushtech> ssd?
<Kilos> no
<bushtech> ah ok
<Kilos> spinning one
<bushtech> ssd's worry me
<Kilos> i love this one
<Kilos> and it too was a discard from a windows machine
<Kilos> lekker fast
<bushtech> I love mine too but it had a bad block from early on
<Kilos> are you using trim
<Kilos> i forget what all is involved
<bushtech> nope
<Kilos> theblazehen helped me
<bushtech> just left it
<Kilos> Maaz using trim for ssd on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: What?
<bushtech> maybe stoopid
<Langjan> Trim comes standard with Intel but is apparently important 
<Kilos> maaz google using trim for ssd on ubuntu
<Maaz> Kilos: "ssd - How is Trim enabled? - Ask Ubuntu" http://askubuntu.com/questions/443761/how-is-trim-enabled :: "On ubuntu 14.04 how do you check if TRIM is on for an SSD drive ..." http://askubuntu.com/questions/572240/on-ubuntu-14-04-how-do-you-check-if-trim-is-on-for-an-ssd-drive :: "Ubuntu Doesn't TRIM SSDs By Default: Why Not and How To ..."
<Maaz> http://www.howtogeek.com/176978/ubuntu-doesnt-trim-ssds-by-default-why-not-and-how-to-enable-it-yourself/ :: …
<Kilos> ssds work a bit different
<Kilos> only prob with ssds is size and price
<Langjan> Kilos, im just gonna let the tannie pplay with win xp until we get another drive
<Kilos> ok Langjan 
<Kilos> you should then install xp  on the whole drive
<Kilos> spose 56g is enough
<Langjan> yes more than enough
<Kilos> ok just open my computer
<Kilos> right click on c: and choose properties
<Kilos> then tools and have it check the filesystem
<Langjan> you addressing me Kilos ?
<Kilos> yessitr
<Langjan> ok on win xp?
<Kilos> no one else here has a c: drive in front of him
<Kilos> ya
<Kilos> then we know she is at least getting a good xp
<Langjan> no C drive, only F
<Kilos> ai!
<Kilos> nee man reinstall xp
<Kilos> let it use the whole drive
<Kilos> win without a C: drive sounds crazy
<Kilos> i need to sleep, shout if you need help oom
<Langjan> fine thks Kilos  slaap lekker
<Kilos> call anytime
<Kilos> good luck
<mazal> Any of the Kubuntu specialists around ?
<mazal> superfly, inetpro ?
<mazal> Hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello mazal!
<pavlushka> mazal, can you smell Kilos !
<mazal> No he's been gone a while
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> i just woke up
<mazal> wb oom
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> need another 8 hours sleep
<Kilos> sigh
<mazal> Late night meeting ?
<Kilos> no just couldnt get to sleep
<Kilos> slept about 2 hours 
 * mazal needs advice re Kubuntu
<Kilos> ok
<mazal> I want te get started with the re-install ( cos I have the time now )
<Kilos> you should be giving me advice
<Kilos> go on
<mazal> So was wondering , is it ok to installl beta 2 now and upgrade to final when it release ? Or should I rather wait for final
<mazal> Talking 16.04 here
<Kilos> i would wait but thats me
<superfly> mazal: I'm already on 16.04 on both my Kubuntu machines
<mazal> superfly, so it's fine if I do it ? No issues I should be aware of ?
<superfly> none that I have seen
<mazal> How easy is the upgrade to final , does it comes in updates or will I have to do something extra for that ?
<superfly> you just update
<mazal> k thanx
<Kilos> see you must ask the up to date guys
<mazal> Prepared everything the whole day ( backups etc.) and want to get going.
<mazal> Have the time now this few days and am bored anyway
<Kilos> go for it then
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<superfly> next time I reinstall it'll be Debian
<mazal> Lemme find the iso download
<Kilos> why superfly 
<pavlushka> Hi Kilos !
<superfly> Kilos: because Kubuntu is rough around the edges
<Kilos> better than ubuntu?
<superfly> and then you get stuck with those rough edges for 6 months
<superfly> I run Debian unstable, so I have a rolling release
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ill wait the 6 months
<superfly> so I get the upgrades, but when they're ready
<Kilos> maybe ill get debian if i get to aus
<mazal> superfly, have a good link for beta 2 maybe ? Mine hangs
<Kilos> cant do it here
<superfly> mazal: uh, I upgraded, I didn't reinstall
<superfly> what's your link?
<mazal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<mazal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/kubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<mazal> That's the one I try , but not starting
<superfly> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<pavlushka> try the daily iso's
<superfly> hrm, ok
<pavlushka> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20160416/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso, might work for you.mazal
<superfly> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/kubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<superfly> ^^ that works for me
<superfly> getting it at 1MB/s too
<pavlushka> hello debian superfly!!!!
<superfly> mazal: have you tried the torrent, that's soemtimes even faster
<superfly> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> I am just telling him a workaround if the main link does not work for him.
<pavlushka> so when you are switching to debian superfly !, so eager to see.
<pavlushka> mazal, I think its best for you, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/kubuntu-16.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<mazal> The normal works now thanx
<pavlushka> ah!
<superfly> pavlushka: on my main desktop PC I already use Debian (been using it for a few years)
<superfly> pavlushka: I'm part of the team organising DebCon16
<superfly> pavlushka: and to be honest, L/X/K/Ubuntu is not that different to Debian
<pavlushka> superfly: and when you will discard Kubuntu then, :) and yes its all .deb
<superfly> pavlushka: on my netbook: when my SSD arrives
<superfly> on my work PC: not sure, maybe never
<superfly> just don't have the bandwidth to throw away hours into a reinstall
<pavlushka> superfly: I see you are trying very hard to leave kubuntu thats why you are running thw development version!!!!!!
<pavlushka> * two dev versions of kubuntu!
<pavlushka> ^^
<superfly> pavlushka: um, ya, whatever
<pavlushka> lol
<superfly> pavlushka: the only person saying that I'm trying very hard to leave Kubuntu is you.
<Kilos> lol
<mazal> Ok dl will take some time. Dinner it is then
<pavlushka> yes, to dinner!
<superfly> mazal: direct, or torrent?
<superfly> (out of interest)
<mazal> Direct , I don't use torrents as a rule
<pavlushka> superfly: direct
<pavlushka> mazal, it is safer
<superfly> mazal: I usually download the torrent, it's usually much faster for me
<pavlushka> and no download failure or data corruption
<pavlushka> If i had to choose, i would alway choose torrent if thats possible.
<pavlushka> *always
<pavlushka> hello bushtech !
<pavlushka> bushtech: you are out of the bush again?
<pavlushka> sorry, bad joke. bushtech !
<bushtech_> heh
<bushtech_> grrr
<pavlushka> I smell cat here.
<bushtech_> mtn been sucky all day
<Kilos> hurfy gurdy man has work tomorrow
<Kilos> hurdy
<bushtech_> whatsup
<Kilos> your connection
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> dunno how afrihost get mtn to do anything
<bushtech_> no it's down :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i feel for you
<Kilos> been there done that
<bushtech_> thanks
<Kilos> and fought with them all
<bushtech_> btdt with voda too
<bushtech_> hoping mtn better but portents not good
<Kilos> maybe if afrihost pushes them it will help more than some sucker on the other end of a cell
<bushtech_> hope so
<Kilos> helpdesks are painful to use
<bushtech_> still waiting on them for tower location
<Kilos> they always start by tryig to get you to check your settings
<bushtech_> btdt
<Kilos> whats that?
<bushtech_> umpteen times
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> i tell them now i have 2 pcs right in front of me with each its own modem and they both worked well before 
<Kilos> problem not here its on your side
<Kilos> i go eat
<superfly> bushtech_: I'm not sure where you are, but in Cape Town Vodacom always has the best signal
<Kilos> hmm...
<inetpro> good mornings
<Kilos> wb inetpro 
<inetpro> back?
<inetpro> from where?
<Kilos> well you havent said anything here for days
<Kilos> so wb from wherever
<inetpro> doesn't mean I'm gone anywhere
<inetpro> I was here all the time
<Kilos> wb to #ubuntu-za
<Kilos> jaja
<Kilos> ty bouncer
 * inetpro just chose to ignore everyone 
<pavlushka> morning inetpro !
<Kilos> what!!
<inetpro> it's weekend after all
<Kilos> dit sal nie deug nie
<Kilos> oh
<Kilos> can i also have weekends off
<bushtech_> superfly: I'm at Vaalkopdam between Brits and Thabazimbi
<Kilos> inetpro why are you always grumpy lately
 * inetpro grumpy? Never!
<Kilos> take a pill and chill
<inetpro> Kilos: relax oom
<Kilos> did you really change your surname to strydom
<mazal> Shees dl taking forever
<mazal> hi inetpro 
<pavlushka> Goodnight guys!
<Kilos> night pavlushka 
<Kilos> sleep well
<pavlushka> you too.!
<inetpro> Kilos: I was/am just busy with other stuffs man, sorry 
<Kilos> im teasing man
<inetpro> haha, ok
<mazal> Yeah dl is finished :)
<inetpro> almost got worried because oom Kilos is so worried
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> oh mhall says anyone is welcome to translate tht game to other languages
<inetpro> obviously, it's open source... I hope
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> open something
<Kilos> i forget now
<inetpro> Kilos: you can also help superfly to translate his project also
<Kilos> to what language
<Kilos> englikaans
<mazal> Ok I'm off , gonna start the install. Sleep well for those I don't see again
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
<inetpro> good night ki[tab], maza[tab]
<inetpro> ai!
<mazal> I like the look , nice :)
<mazal> Waiting on updates now
<mazal> Hi magespawn
<mazal> superfly,you here maybe ?
<mazal> nvm , come right
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-10
<nsnzero> morning 
<andrewlsd> Morning nsnzero
<nsnzero> hi andrewlsd 
<paddatrapper> morning nsnzero andrewlsd 
<chesedo> morning nsnzero andrewlsd paddatrapper
<chesedo> and all others
<paddatrapper> Hi chesedo
<nsnzero> hi there chesedo 
<theblazehen> hi all
<Kilos> helloooo everyone
<andrewlsd> bye all. hope to meet again on the morrow
<Kilos-> cheers andrewlsd 
<Kilos-> go well
<Kilos-> hello all you other geeks
<Kilos-> and inetpro 
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<inetpro> ohi Kilos- and others 
<Kilos-> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hellio inetpro :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: How are you my dear :)
<pavlushka> ?
<Kilos> lol im ok ty lad and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: just chillin :)
<Kilos> dont freeze up
 * inetpro notices dark skies, thunder and lightning
<inetpro> and I can smell it as well
<Kilos> rain could be good
<Kilos> need more drinking water
<Kilos> thats all we drink, we catch and store rain water for drinking and cooking purposes
<pavlushka> nice saving
<Kilos> also cleaner
<pavlushka> is there any easy way to check the ph level of the rain water?
<Kilos> you would have to catch it first 
<Kilos> inna bucket then use a ph tester
<Kilos> but im sure it is quite alkaline
<Kilos> liberators game play online
<Kilos> it be a lekker war game for young peeps
<Kilos> war without the blood
<Kilos> night all. sleep tight
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-11
<inetpro> good evening
<theblazehen> hi inetpro, all
<chesedo> morning inetpro theblazehen
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<inetpro> oh hi chesedo and theblazehen as well
<inetpro> it's quiet here without oom Kilos
<chesedo> yip
<andrewlsd> Hi inetpro thatgraemeguy theblazehen paddatrapper pavlushka chesedo
<andrewlsd> I see it is still very quiet here :-/
<theblazehen> hi andrewlsd
<pavlushka> Hello andrewlsd :)
<theblazehen> hi pavlushka
<thatgraemeguy> 'lo
<pavlushka> hello blazy :)
<pavlushka> and that thatgraemeguy 
<theblazehen> and thatgraemeguy
<andrewlsd> o/ 
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> \o
<pavlushka> \o/
<pavlushka> I didn't know that the daily tweet limit is 300 tweets per user ^^
<theblazehen> 42 KB / day. Could still be an okay channel for slow data exfiltration, or a decent command and control thing.
<MaNI> or to run a country 
<andrewlsd> pavlushka will have to expand his botnet code to create several C+C accounts instead of just one :-P
<andrewlsd> ciao y'all
<nsnzero> good evening all
<inetpro> nsnzero: good morning
<inetpro> pavlushka: 300 tweets per user, did you really tweet that much to hit the limit?
<pavlushka> inetpro: my twitter bot did :)
<inetpro> yikes!
<pavlushka> https://twitter.com/BDeshbot
<inetpro> glad I don't follow that
<inetpro> who can ever read all that?
<pavlushka> inetpro: now twitter is letting 100 more per hours to the bot :|
<inetpro> hmm...
<pavlushka> and I just skim through to those to see any actionable tweets which needs to be replied :)
<nsnzero> hi guys
<pavlushka> hello nsnzero :)
<nsnzero> hi pavlushka 
<nsnzero> kilos is the glue that binds us all here - i hope he is well
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-12
<theblazehen> Morning all
<Kilos> hi theblazehen and everyone else
<Kilos> and even inetpro 
<theblazehen> Hi Kilos
<inetpro> good mornings
<inetpro> and wb oom Kilos
<inetpro> are you ok?
<Kilos> yes ty just had a slow day yesterday sorry
<Kilos> isp complaining and bad internet etc etc
<Kilos> and working on ians car, stupid thing had another coil pack up
<Kilos> 4 coils in one year, and i have no idea whats causing it
<andrewlsd> coils under-rated perhaps? but that would, I guess, cause all cars of that model to have the same problem. Unless it is over-volting on the input
<andrewlsd> Kilos: are they actual coils. or pseudo-coils (electronics)
<Xethron> Greetings
<Kilos> yeah horrible things if thats how long they last
<Kilos> hi Xethron 
<chesedo> afternoon all
<chesedo> theblazehen: ready for the news tonight?
<theblazehen> chesedo: Yeah
<chesedo> theblazehen: great
<andrewlsd> Hi chesedo Kilos Xethron
<andrewlsd> any thing we can go look at ahead of tonights mini-meeting?
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: anything you'd like us to look at ahead of tonight's meeting?
<andrewlsd> chesedo: I'm assuming there is. (as opposed to channel message which says 25 Apr)
<Xethron> Hi Kilos
<Xethron> Hello andrewlsd
<andrewlsd> Hi Xethron
<Kilos> hi andrewlsd chesedo 
<theblazehen> andrewlsd: Nothing in particular
<chesedo> andrewlsd: yes mini meeting
<chesedo> for the edu project i just got a pubsweet test setup and it seems disappointing -> pubsweet.chesedo.me
<chesedo> seems that it is more blog orientated...
<andrewlsd> yeah, "powered by Science Blogger" 
<andrewlsd> chesedo: you might be interested in Netlify.com
<andrewlsd> correcting that to netlifycms.org
<andrewlsd> a static site generator, with CI/CD workflows.
<chesedo> andrewlsd: interesting
<chesedo> i also quite like hugo for static sites and it currently has this -> https://caddyserver.com/docs/hugo
 * theblazehen uses caddy for first layer of my reverse proxy, auto ssl. Quite nice
<Kilos> and nikola
<theblazehen> Yeah. /me is using Nikola for blog at the moment
<andrewlsd> theblazehen: who's your caddy
<andrewlsd> ;-)
<theblazehen> heh
<chesedo> so i have to do an assignment (research) on social media for a networking module...
<chesedo> and since IRC is the one i use the most, thought i might do 'irc etiquette'
<chesedo> has anyone ever observed some etiquette that they thought was quite nice (and possible uncommon)?
<chesedo> or just really cool?
<Langjan> Hello all
<Langjan> Any news about kilos? I see he's not on line, wondering how he has been.
<nsnzero> evening folks
<theblazehen> hi nsnzero
<nsnzero> good evening theblazehen 
<nsnzero> how goes the overthewire games ?
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Doing pretty decent
<nsnzero> i trying out  semtex - its seems nice and hard
<theblazehen> I got stuck on the one, I thought that the mysql server was down or something, as it was supposed to say "This user exists" or "this user doesn't exist", turns out that I should have pasted the text into an editor with syntax hilighting. The echo("this user exists"); etc were commented out... That was a fun one to solve :)
<theblazehen> Nice. You've done this kind of stuff before?
<nsnzero> i was trying 1 game over telnet - i forgot the name
<nsnzero> telehack but its old and not really relevant using i go back in time to the 80's
<theblazehen> I need to finish off Natas, and working on http://overthewire.org/wargames/narnia/ currently working on solving level 4. Kinda cool to get quite low level, even if in real life you need to deal with stuff like ASLR, NX memory etc. I'll get there
<theblazehen> Not ssh?
<theblazehen> Ah
<nsnzero> unless*
<theblazehen> So, you went straight to the hard challenges? Nice. How far are you on Semtex?
<nsnzero> level 0 
<nsnzero> never really get into it yet 
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Don't you wanna start with an easyish one?
<nsnzero> i was doing bandit level then i got bored
<theblazehen> Yeah, bandit is easy 
<theblazehen> Finished it in a night
<theblazehen> Natas, easy until you get a couple levels in
<theblazehen> If you're looking for hard, but approachable, go narnia
<chesedo> you all ready?
<chesedo> Maaz: start meeting about Ubuntu Mini Meeting - 12 April 2017
 * Maaz gets out his memo-pad and cracks his knuckles
<theblazehen> Yup
<chesedo> Hi all and welcome to the mini meeting
<nsnzero> i will try it out theblazehen - time permitting 
<chesedo> feel free to introduce yourself to maaz using 'Maaz: I am <first, last name>'
<nsnzero> pardon me - hi chesedo 
<theblazehen> Maaz I am Jeandre Le Roux
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto
<nsnzero> Maaz: i am nasan zero
<Maaz> nsnzero: Done
<chesedo> the topics are "News", "Local job openings" and "Education Project"
<chesedo> Maaz: topic News
<Maaz> Current Topic: News
<chesedo> theblazehen: off to you...
<theblazehen> Alright
<theblazehen> A bit of humor to start off, http://blog.plover.com/Unix/dev-null.html - Restoring /dev/null from backup
<theblazehen> A great case of the 500 mile email, https://www.ibiblio.org/harris/500milemail.html
<theblazehen> and IP over Avian Carriers, https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2549 
<chesedo> lol
<chesedo> "restore /dev/null from the tape backups"
<theblazehen> http://www.ee.ryerson.ca/~elf/hack/recovery.html Great story about a guy recovering from a rm -rf /, as well as some extra disaster stories at http://www.yak.net/carmen/unix_horror_stories
<theblazehen> www.2uo.de/myths-about-urandom/ /dev/random isn't really needed, despite what the man page suggests
<theblazehen> https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle - When you don't have a proper vpn access, just an ssh jump box, and you don't want to manually forward ports for eg services not ssh, this works great, and ty andrewlsd for linking me to https://pypi.python.org/pypi/sshoot/1.2.5 as well
<theblazehen> https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f - Never really managed to get into JavaScript myself
<theblazehen> http://anbox.io/ - run android apps on normal Linux
<theblazehen> http://www-inst.eecs.berkeley.edu/~cs161/fa08/papers/stack_smashing.pdf Nice intro to some basic buffer overflow exploits kinda, (@nsnzero)
<theblazehen> An if anyone's interested in security stuff, http://overthewire.org/wargames/bandit/ is a great basic intro to normal linux stuff
<theblazehen> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjtyifWTqmc - Smashing the mainframe for fun and prison time
<theblazehen> And if anyone's interested in security stuff, I'd really like to see our ranking increase on https://www.wechall.net/country_ranking/
<theblazehen> Some old style stuff, http://www.neocomputer.org/projects/et/ - Improving ET for the atari 2600 and http://www.randomterrain.com/atari-2600-memories-tutorial-andrew-davie-01.html - Atari 2600 Programming for Newbies
<theblazehen> Then for actual news,
<theblazehen> RHEL 5 is EOL as of 31 March 2017
<theblazehen> Ubuntu 17.04 to be released tomorrow
<theblazehen> and Canonical to be dropping Unity 8 and Mir
<theblazehen> Not news, but I have all reddit comments since 2005 loaded up into elasticsearch, so if anyone has ideas for some interesting data mining stuff I can do, let me know
<theblazehen> That's pretty much it from my end
<chesedo> wow
<chesedo> ty theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Local Openings and Help
<Maaz> Current Topic: Local Openings and Help
<nsnzero> good stuff theblazehen 
<theblazehen> ty nsnzero
<chesedo> theblazehen: do you know how current the LSD jobs are that you shared last time?
<chesedo> for now here is the previous list:
<chesedo> Senior Linux Administrator / Linux Architect (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-linux-administrator--linux-archi
<chesedo> Senior JAVA Developer with Middleware Experience (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/senior-java-developer-with-middleware-ex
<chesedo> Java Middleware Magician (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/java-middleware-magician
<chesedo> DBA Guru (Jhb) -> http://www.lsd.co.za/dba-guru 
<theblazehen> We got 2 new guys, so dba position is filled
<chesedo> ah ty
<theblazehen> @andrewlsd?
<chesedo> Maaz: topic Ubuntu Education
<Maaz> Current Topic: Ubuntu Education
<chesedo> william is on leave this week afaik...
<nsnzero> thats correct chesedo 
<chesedo> but i got a pubsweet test up -> pubsweet.chesedo.me
<chesedo> and it seems that it is more for blogging...
<nsnzero> we were planning to meet this week - but things dont go has planned 
<chesedo> although Editorial (https://gitlab.coko.foundation/yannisbarlas/editoria) which uses pubsweet might be better
<chesedo> but its setup is failing currently
<chesedo> oh ok nsnzero...
<chesedo> guess you are also refering to the pcs you have nsnzero
<nsnzero> yes - delayed unfortunately 
<chesedo> that is it for this week then
<chesedo> ty you for the jokes and news theblazehen
<chesedo> Maaz: end meeting
<Maaz> Meeting Ended
<Maaz> Minutes available at json: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-12-18-30-32.json :: txt: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-12-18-30-32.txt :: html: http://maaz.mene.za.net/logs/meetings/freenode-%23ubuntu-za/2017-04-12-18-30-32.html
<nsnzero> chesedo: what is pubsweet ? 
<chesedo> nsnzero: we thought that it was something like booktype... to aid in the creation and collaboration of books
<theblazehen> I haven't really looked at what all that provides, but BookStack
<theblazehen> is a really nice wiki based on a book like concept
<nsnzero> ok - maybe you can help with this problem - i download / save a lot of web pages is there anything i can use to catalogue the pages for easy reference / searching ?
<theblazehen> Might not be what you're looking for, but I thought I'd mention it
<theblazehen> Saved as which format?
<nsnzero> html / odt / pdf
<chesedo> theblazehen: will try it ty
<theblazehen> You should be able to run a yacy.net instance over them, search works well enough
<nsnzero> i will give it look over 
<nsnzero> yacy.net page wont load - borks qupzilla - lol 
<theblazehen> https://github.com/yacy/yacy_search_server all you need anyway
<theblazehen> And I just spotted https://github.com/fossasia/susper.com - Must be new, /me looks into it
<nsnzero> something that search for keywords in a html page and catalogues it in a database would be nice
<theblazehen> nsnzero: Yeah, yacy does that too
<nsnzero> brilliant 
<nsnzero> good night all
<theblazehen> Maaz tell nsnzero And if you look at the low level stuff, remember x86 IS LITTLE ENDIAN! And the stack grows _down_!
<Maaz> theblazehen: Righto, I'll tell nsnzero on freenode
<theblazehen> Then endianness thing really annoys me
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-13
<chesedo> morning all
<theblazehen> hi chesedo
<theblazehen> http://xkcdsucks.blogspot.co.za/2011/04/comic-883-randy-thinks-hes-imaginative.html?showComment=1302372350760#c370619607155313793 heh. Seriously, it's just a comic, why create a thing just to hate on it?
<theblazehen> http://xkcd2.com/883/ comic in question. I find it amusing
<MaNI> tearing things down is a lot easier than building them, so people like to tear things down
<MaNI> personally I find the occasional xkcd amusing, but most of them boring, it's been years since they were good, but thats just my opinion I don't go around blogging about it or anything I just get on with my life :)
<theblazehen> MaNI: Thought it was just me, agreed
<theblazehen> Well, I like most of them, but they used to be really great
<theblazehen> Most of the ones that I like seem to be below 1000
<MaNI> none of them are specifically bad, they just aren't great either, it's a bit predictable/repetitive I guess. Hard to keep coming up with really great new stuff for such a long period of time
<theblazehen> Agreed
<chesedo> on of my favourites -> https://xkcd.com/1657/
<theblazehen> chesedo: Nice one
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA!
<superfly> MaNI: I had a security consultant ask my if I didn't want to switch careers from software development to infosec, and I said, "I much prefer building things to breaking them"
<superfly> *ask me
<MaNI> hehe
<chesedo> ag no superfly, it's not breaking it's cracking :P
<chesedo> how it is btw?
<superfly> chesedo: good thanks. Getting my Internet setup today/tomorrow. Only 300Mbps.
<paddatrapper> superfly: can you even saturate that?? 
<superfly> paddatrapper: I doubt it. But the upload is 30Mbps, and that's why I selected that package.
<superfly> And since I'm going to be working from home, and having video conferences, I'll need a decent upload
<paddatrapper> superfly: ah nice 
<chesedo> superfly: so you landed something from Redhat?
 * chesedo is quite out of the loop
<Kilos> evening all. more meds for another month. then docs will check again. ian still working so staying with a friend in ptown tonight
<Kilos> hope you all well
<chesedo> this is what i came up with for my irc etiquette research paper -> https://gist.github.com/chesedo/6be2f97c9e836ab9da6a28b4b502202e
<chesedo> for the interesting ones
<paddatrapper> Hi oom Kilos
<paddatrapper> chesedo: are you looking for grammar comments in that list? I like all those points 
<paddatrapper> Night everyone
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-14
<pavlushka> every one, Shuvo Noboborsho!
<pavlushka> it means Greetings of Bengali New year
<captine> morning all.  anyone doing the 17.04 upgrade?
<chesedo> morning all
<chesedo> paddatrapper: grammar comments would be great
<paddatrapper> chesedo: in don't be fancy never users should be new users 
<paddatrapper> In considering staying you've split the infinitive - to also give back, perhaps change it to also to give back
<chesedo> paddatrapper: ty, edits made
<chesedo> captine: not yet
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-15
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> ahoy ZA
<theblazehen> https://twitter.com/theblazehen/status/853171354438426624 woot
<chesedo> nice find and post theblazehen
<theblazehen> ty chesedo
<Kilos> hi wyldekarde 
<Kilos> welcome  to ubuntu-za
<wyldekarde> hi all, thanks
<nsnzero> evening all
<Kilos> hi  nsnzero and everyone else
<nsnzero> hi Kilos - how are you ?
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<nsnzero> not to bad ... glad you are back 
<Kilos> ty
<nsnzero> did everything go well at the hospital ?
<Kilos> they said it seems that my heart is using normally dormant veins and arteries to bypass the blocked artery , they having a meeting on wednesday to discuss the next step forward
<Kilos> whether to put a stent or to just keep supplying meds
<nsnzero> thats some good news 
<Kilos> yeah
<nsnzero> now you just got to think healthy and you will be fine
<Kilos> lol yeah
<nsnzero> i see the 4.10 kernel is out 
#ubuntu-za 2017-04-16
<Kilos> afternoon everyone
<spinza> did you see ubuntu-> gnome story?
<nsnzero> evening all
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-10
<inetpro> .
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-11
<night>  . 
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-12
<chesedo> o/
#ubuntu-za 2018-04-13
<inetpro> .
<chesedo> ..
<chesedo> how's it going inetpro?
<inetpro> oh good and yourself chesedo
<inetpro> busy as always but still breathing
<inetpro> To Do List: 1. So 2. Many 3. Things
<chesedo> Yip, same here... including being good
 * chesedo has three assignments to hand in today
<chesedo> now only two left...
<chesedo> two little asignments on the shelf x3
<chesedo> take one down, verify and submit...
<chesedo> one little assignment on the shelf...
<chesedo> ooo... not so little...
<chesedo> take one, down, complete, verfiy and submit...
<chesedo> hmm, submit....
#ubuntu-za 2019-04-09
<chesedo> Morning all, it has been a long time
<chesedo> superfly: what happened to everyone?
<superfly> chesedo: I'm not sure.
<superfly> I changed timezones, so it's difficult for me to hang around with everyone else. Kilos pops in from time to time, but again, that's usually when I'm not yet awake.
#ubuntu-za 2019-04-10
<chesedo> superfly: I see
<pavlushka> ahoy Za!
